# Destiny



## Army-Firedawg

I haven't been so excited about a game this much in a long time I'm getting mine on the PS4 loved the Alpha and Beta so who else is thinking or rather getting the game itself and what's your thoughts on it. 
 Onto actual playing I played all three classes to level 8 and hands down loved the Titan the best. I found the visuals absolutely stricking and omgsh the sound and music in the game is magnificant. All the stores I went to already sold out of not only the limited edition but the Ghost so I'm trying to get my hands on one on release day haha


----------



## jaysins

Absolutely agree though my favorite class was the hunter as I felt he was the most nimble. Great game so far and I cannot wait to see how the classes further differentiate themselves later on and what kind of dynamic team work results from it. I have mine already on preorder and had a ton of extra PTO I have to get rid of so I informed my gf I'm taking  a staycation when it comes out so she knows I'm going into hermit mode.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

jaysins said:


> Absolutely agree though my favorite class was the hunter as I felt he was the most nimble. Great game so far and I cannot wait to see how the classes further differentiate themselves later on and what kind of dynamic team work results from it. I have mine already on preorder and had a ton of extra PTO I have to get rid of so I informed my gf I'm taking  a staycation when it comes out so she knows I'm going into hermit mode.





Hahah that's beautiful my friend wish I could join you. I'm excited to see the incompasing of the single and co-op layout as well unlike watchdogs where you pretty much got the shaft for people coming into your game you can choose your parties and the customization of your character is wonderfully balanced to not overdue anyone but yet leave people to be individuals. Also I keep up with some youtubers who went to gamescon/ sony press event and they mentioned the DLC will directly incompass already existing areas and missions so you can interact with players on another mission whilst doing your DLC one so I'm very interested in how they incorporate that. I must really give this game credit I've never so into a game before.....Hate that my Titan I worked so hard for got deleted and my ship that I saved money for 2 days is gone as well oh well just gotta get it again.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'll be joining you folks in the world of Destiny when it launches on the PS4 as well. I didn't get to play in the alpha/beta since I didn't have a PS4 at the time. But man am I looking forward to it. Much excite.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I'll be joining you folks in the world of Destiny when it launches on the PS4 as well. I didn't get to play in the alpha/beta since I didn't have a PS4 at the time. But man am I looking forward to it. Much excite.



 


Well welcome to the forum Guardian (haha had to). That's not an entire bad thing, the Alpha/Beta was amazing and gave you a great idea but also not playing saved you the heart ache of getting your character up and unlocking special items etc... that was rumored to transfer over to full retail only to find out they wiped everything. Have you watched any youtube videos or read up on em if so which class you liking the most?


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Well welcome to the forum Guardian (haha had to). That's not an entire bad thing, the Alpha/Beta was amazing and gave you a great idea but also not playing saved you the heart ache of getting your character up and unlocking special items etc... that was rumored to transfer over to full retail only to find out they wiped everything. Have you watched any youtube videos or read up on em if so which class you liking the most?


 
  
 I've seen a few YouTube videos but not much. From what I've read people say it's a cross between Borderlands and Mass Effect, two of my all time favorite game franchises. If that's the case I may have a nerdgasm every time I play.


----------



## Stillhart

I was dead set on playing Titan for my main after the beta.  
  
 But then I watched Datto's video on the Bladedancer subclass for the Hunter and I am REALLY really tempted.  The only problem is I'd have to play 15 levels of the lame Gunslinger to unlock it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I've seen a few YouTube videos but not much. From what I've read people say it's a cross between Borderlands and Mass Effect, two of my all time favorite game franchises. If that's the case I may have a nerdgasm every time I play.



 



HAHAHA busted out laughing at your last remark haha and I don't think mass effect but borderlands and halo I find it to be mostly balanced. But I'm also die hard Titan I've got all 3 to level 8 and by far loved my Titan the most. Friggin dying trying to find a limited or ghost edition available for the 4.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> HAHAHA busted out laughing at your last remark haha and I don't think mass effect but borderlands and halo I find it to be mostly balanced. But I'm also die hard Titan I've got all 3 to level 8 and by far loved my Titan the most.* Friggin dying trying to find a limited or ghost edition available for the 4.*


 
  
 Keep an eye on /r/DestinyTheGame, they always post right away when things come back in stock.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Keep an eye on /r/DestinyTheGame, they always post right away when things come back in stock.




Heck yeah That's awesome thanks


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> HAHAHA busted out laughing at your last remark haha and I don't think mass effect but borderlands and halo I find it to be mostly balanced. But I'm also die hard Titan I've got all 3 to level 8 and by far loved my Titan the most. Friggin dying trying to find a limited or ghost edition available for the 4.


 
  
 I purchased the digital collectors. I don't like having physical things cluttering up my house so I tend to shy away from collector's editions that come with maps, scale models, fancy boxes etc. I want all of the digital things I can get so I went that route. And I felt dirty doing so, but I pre-ordered from GameStop. Hopefully they'll let me pre-load the game like I could if I had purchased directly from the PlayStation Store. Good luck getting a limited or a ghost edition.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I purchased the digital collectors. I don't like having physical things cluttering up my house so I tend to shy away from collector's editions that come with maps, scale models, fancy boxes etc. I want all of the digital things I can get so I went that route. And I felt dirty doing so, but I pre-ordered from GameStop. Hopefully they'll let me pre-load the game like I could if I had purchased directly from the PlayStation Store. Good luck getting a limited or a ghost edition.




I'm strongly thibking of going that route but I really am a sucker for boxes haha I even still have the boxes of all my headphones (though I'll prob start throwing some of the away(


----------



## Change is Good

Best bet to get a LE Destiny copy is to go to your local Wal-Mart at midnight. I don't know about your areas, but my local wal-mart never really has long lines on launch nights. It's how I was able to get a PS4, there were only nine people in line at around 11pm. I got in line, and was the second to last person to get one that was in stock after pre-orders were fullfilled.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

change is good said:


> Best bet to get a LE Destiny copy is to go to your local Wal-Mart at midnight. I don't know about your areas, but my local wal-mart never really has long lines on launch nights. It's how I was able to get a PS4, there were only nine people in line at around 11pm. I got in line, and was the second to last person to get one that was in stock after pre-orders were fullfilled.



 



That's what I was thinking as well, back when that POS Ghosts came out that's how I got the limited edition too is for they had (and still have) excess overstock. But welcome to the thread my friend any input on the game, you get to play it any yet? Or plan to?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Thread more or less died out but it may kick up again seeing we're less than ONE WEEK away!! Still struggling to get a limited or even a ghost edition but I'm still gunning for someone to cancel their order. Who's a lucky one that was able to successfully pre-order one?


----------



## jaysins

I just did a digital download. So I have to got to gamestop at midnight and pick up my key


----------



## Stillhart

jaysins said:


> I just did a digital download. So I have to got to gamestop at midnight and pick up my key


 
 Weird.  You get the "worst of both worlds" doing it that way.
  
 Advantages of digital:  preloading, no standing in line, playing right at midnight.
  
 Advantages of physical disc:  resellability, saving on data cap (do download required)
  
 You basically get none of that doing it your way.  /scratching my head


----------



## jaysins

Well I want to do the midnight launch thing as it sounds fun. You can get the code on the site if you want to but it's not often as an adult I get to nerd out as I do in a midnight launch scenario. I don't resell and I rather have it available to my cloud account at any time rather than a disk. Maybe it's the PC user in me but I just love having my games on the cloud and on my box and I have a hard time removing myself from that mentality. I took off the whole week before I even knew the game was coming out on the 9th and will have nothing better to do but sit around and game so time isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Stillhart

jaysins said:


> Well I want to do the midnight launch thing as it sounds fun. You can get the code on the site if you want to but it's not often as an adult I get to nerd out as I do in a midnight launch scenario. I don't resell and I rather have it available to my cloud account at any time rather than a disk. Maybe it's the PC user in me but I just love having my games on the cloud and on my box and I have a hard time removing myself from that mentality. I took off the whole week before I even knew the game was coming out on the 9th and will have nothing better to do but sit around and game so time isn't much of an issue.


 
 Oh I gotcha.  I just got back from PAX; I get to nerd out once a year for four days and nights!  I even met up with a fellow head-fi'er and had a mini-meet!  I think everyone should try go get out to something like PAX once a year; it's not as expensive as people seem to think.


----------



## AxelCloris

Gamestop is emailing me my key. Hopefully it gets mailed out on the 7th or 8th but if I have to wait until the 9th that won't be too bad. Honestly I can't play much until the 11th anyways. Stupid income generating activities.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Gamestop is emailing me my key. Hopefully it gets mailed out on the 7th or 8th but if I have to wait until the 9th that won't be too bad. Honestly I can't play much until the 11th anyways. Stupid income generating activities.


 
  
 I got digital from Amazon.  They've assured me that they will be sending out the key before the 9th...


----------



## jaysins

stillhart said:


> Oh I gotcha.  I just got back from PAX; I get to nerd out once a year for four days and nights!  I even met up with a fellow head-fi'er and had a mini-meet!  I think everyone should try go get out to something like PAX once a year; it's not as expensive as people seem to think.


 
 Oh yea I definitely need my fix. I do the occasional comic-con and such. I was on vacation right before  Pax this year but I am going to try and go next year as I have yet to attend one.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Oh I gotcha.  I just got back from PAX; I get to nerd out once a year for four days and nights!  I even met up with a fellow head-fi'er and had a mini-meet!  I think everyone should try go get out to something like PAX once a year; it's not as expensive as people seem to think.




I love the midnight releases my first one was Cod BO2 AWESOME, but me as well I seriously hope you get your key I know imma be right there in line ready to get mine hopefully lucky enough to get a special edition haha hey also don't forget to pre-order cod advanced warfare to get a legendary black armor for your characters also there's the destinyplanetviewer.com find all the hotspots (which are laid out in a path) to get a legendary emblem.


----------



## Stillhart

http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade
  
 If you purchase a DIGITAL copy of Destiny for PS3 or 360, you will automatically get it for PS4 or Xbone (respectively) for free!


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade
> 
> If you purchase a DIGITAL copy of Destiny for PS3 or 360, you will automatically get it for PS4 or Xbone (respectively) for free!


 
  
 What if I buy it for the PS4? Do I get a free upgrade to the PS5?


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> What if I buy it for the PS4? Do I get a free upgrade to the PS5?


----------



## Change is Good

^Hahaha

Well, I was able to somehow get a LE for the PS4 into my cart on the Walmart website, but it would not let me check out using my card. I did, however, manage to get it ordered through cash payment, so I have until Sunday night to go in and pay. Fingers crossed this works...


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> ^Hahaha
> 
> Well, I was able to somehow get a LE for the PS4 into my cart on the Walmart website, but it would not let me check out using my card. I did, however, manage to get it ordered through cash payment, so I have until Sunday night to go in and pay. Fingers crossed this works...


 
  
 Damn, now we have to put up with this guy in the game too. Come on everyone else, let's take our toys and go play on the other side of the sandbox.


----------



## Change is Good

Yup! Be gone!


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> ^Hahaha
> 
> Well, I was able to somehow get a LE for the PS4 into my cart on the Walmart website, but it would not let me check out using my card. I did, however, manage to get it ordered through cash payment, so I have until Sunday night to go in and pay. Fingers crossed this works...



Good luck! Let us know if it works.


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> Good luck! Let us know if it works.




Thanks. I was also able to get a LE through amazon this afternoon when it was back available (much preferred since I had gift cards). I'm on the fence on whether I should cancel my Walmart order or not, since there is always the chance that Amazon may cancel (have yet to be charged).


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Thanks. I was also able to get a LE through amazon this afternoon when it was back available (much preferred since I had gift cards). I'm on the fence on whether I should cancel my Walmart order or not, since there is always the chance that Amazon may cancel (have yet to be charged).


 
  
 I haven't heard of Amazon cancelling orders on Destiny.  I'd be more worried about Walmart screwing up than Amazon.


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> I haven't heard of Amazon cancelling orders on Destiny.  I'd be more worried about Walmart screwing up than Amazon.




Amazon had downgraded Zombie's GE pre order to the LE. That's why I am not all the way convinced I have a copy (at least until my card is charged). Last thing I need is to cancel my walmart order, just to have amazon email me saying they downgraded me to standard.


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Amazon had downgraded Zombie's GE pre order to the LE. That's why I am not all the way convinced I have a copy (at least until my card is charged). Last thing I need is to cancel my walmart order, just to have amazon email me saying they downgraded me to standard.


 
  
 Well in that case, just get it thru Walmart.  I already cancelled my digital preorder thru Amazon because they won't get me the code until 9/9 so no preloading.  Of course now if I get the PS3 version so I can get a free PS4 version, I still can't preload PS4.  Gotta figure out if I'm going to buy PS4 version so I can preload and forget about it, or buy PS3 version and hope the PS4 upgrade plan works on 9/9 as planned AND hope it downloads completely before I get home from work on Tuesday...


----------



## Change is Good

I have until 8:01pm ET, tomorrow, to go into Walmart and pay for my reserve. Hopefully, amazon will charge my card by then to make this decision easier. I may even end up paying both, and if I get both, just return one back to Walmart unopened for a full refund.

And, why don't you guys just buy your digital downloads straight from PSN?


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> I have until 8:01pm ET, tomorrow, to go into Walmart and pay for my reserve. Hopefully, amazon will charge my card by then to make this decision easier. I may even end up paying both, and if I get both, just return one back to Walmart unopened for a full refund.
> 
> And, why don't you guys just buy your digital downloads straight from PSN?


 
  
 Because PSN charges you right away and doesn't give refunds, for one thing.  Anyone who bought the PS4 preorder already is PISSED right now.
  
 For another, I had a $75 Amazon gift card that I used.  :-D


----------



## Change is Good

Sorry, should have clarified. I meant buy digital dowloads from PSN on release day, not as pre order.

And, woop woop!

Edit: Looks like the LE for PS4 is up again on Amazon. Maybe I'm in the clear with my amazon order, and should just cancel my Walmart order?


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> Sorry, should have clarified. I meant buy digital dowloads from PSN on release day, not as pre order.
> 
> And, woop woop!
> 
> Edit: Looks like the LE for PS4 is up again on Amazon. Maybe I'm in the clear with my amazon order, and should just cancel my Walmart order?


 
  
 Pre-ordering via PSN allows pre-loading. I would have bought straight from PSN if it weren't for the fact that GameStop gives you access to the upgraded Sparrow out of the gate, no waiting to save up and buy it later on.
  


stillhart said:


> Because PSN charges you right away and doesn't give refunds, for one thing.  Anyone who bought the PS4 preorder already is PISSED right now.
> 
> For another, I had a $75 Amazon gift card that I used.  :-D


 
  
 How are they pissed? Because of the PS3>PS4 upgrade? If you're playing on PS4, why would you need the PS3 version?


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Pre-ordering via PSN allows pre-loading. I would have bought straight from PSN if it weren't for the fact that GameStop gives you access to the upgraded Sparrow out of the gate, no waiting to save up and buy it later on.
> 
> 
> How are they pissed? Because of the PS3>PS4 upgrade? If you're playing on PS4, why would you need the PS3 version?


 
  
 Plenty of us have friends who have not yet upgraded to PS4.  Being able to play with them on nights when other folks aren't on is a very nice bonus.


----------



## Change is Good

axelcloris said:


> Pre-ordering via PSN allows pre-loading. I would have bought straight from PSN if it weren't for the fact that GameStop gives you access to the upgraded Sparrow out of the gate, no waiting to save up and buy it later on.
> 
> 
> How are they pissed? Because of the PS3>PS4 upgrade? *If you're playing on PS4, why would you need the PS3 version?*




+1000 LoL

Then, again, it's free. People always cry over missing out on free schiit even if they will never use it.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Plenty of us have friends who have not yet upgraded to PS4.  Being able to play with them on nights when other folks aren't on is a very nice bonus.


 
  
 I sold off the PS3 a while ago and never looked back. Plus, as you know, I only got the PS4 because the price was right. I know that I'm not the same as everyone, but typically when I get a new console I sell the old and focus only on the new console. Then I use peer pressure to get friends to buy one and join. A buddy of mine is getting a PS4 this week because of said pressure.
  
 School was wrong, always give in to peer pressure.


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> Plenty of us have friends who have not yet upgraded to PS4.  Being able to play with them on nights when other folks aren't on is a very nice bonus.




Makes sense, but just like Axel I never looked back after I got my PS4, hence why I gave it to my nephew. If I was going digital, however, I would have jumped on the deal so he can play, too.

Then again, he said he doesn't want Destiny... and I really wanted that LE.


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> Makes sense, but just like Axel I never looked back after I got my PS4, hence why I gave it to my nephew. If I was going digital, however, I would have jumped on the deal so he can play, too.
> 
> Then again, he said he doesn't want Destiny... and I really wanted that LE.


 
  
 I'm skeptical that there's absolutely no restrictions in place to prevent people from playing both the PS3 and PS4 game at the same time. If it were me I would make the PS3>PS4 a one-way road. You mail me the 3 disc, I mail you a 4 disc. Or you provide the digital information for the 3 version and I provide you with a DL key for the 4 version and then deactivate the 3 version forever. If they do allow people to buy 1 game and effectively get 2 then that sounds like a first in the gaming world.


----------



## Change is Good

axelcloris said:


> I'm skeptical that there's absolutely no restrictions in place to prevent people from playing both the PS3 and PS4 game at the same time. If it were me I would make the PS3>PS4 a one-way road. You mail me the 3 disc, I mail you a 4 disc. Or you provide the digital information for the 3 version and I provide you with a DL key for the 4 version and then deactivate the 3 version forever. If they do allow people to buy 1 game and effectively get 2 then that sounds like a first in the gaming world.




When I bought the Bad Company 2 digital download on PSN a while back when it was on sale, both my nephew and I were able to play at the same time with our respectable accounts. That was before his PS3 broke, and we both had one.

It was allowed that way, so I don't see how this would be any different. As long as he's using his own account while the game is downloaded (and activated) via mine, it should work.

Edit: This is why a device limit is placed. Digital sharing is allowed, but only up to like 3 devices, I think. Or even just 2 nowadays...


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> When I bought the Bad Company 2 digital download on PSN a while back when it was on sale, both my nephew and I were able to play at the same time with our respectable accounts. That was before his PS3 broke, and we both had one.
> 
> It was allowed that way, so I don't see how this would be any different. As long as he's using his own account while the game is downloaded (and activated) via mine, it should work.
> 
> Edit: This is why a device limit is placed. It is allowed, but only up to like 3 devices, I think. Or even just 2...


 
  
 I'm confused slightly. So they allowed you to buy the game on your PSN account, install it to your PS3, then install it to your nephew's PS3 and it could be played on his while you weren't signed into it? I thought you had to be signed into the PSN account that bought a game to play it, similar to how Microsoft handles it.


----------



## Change is Good

axelcloris said:


> I'm confused slightly. So they allowed you to buy the game on your PSN account, install it to your PS3, then install it to your nephew's PS3 and it could be played on his while you weren't signed into it? I thought you had to be signed into the PSN account that bought a game to play it, similar to how Microsoft handles it.




Yes, that is how. I bought it, and my account was on both PS3s. Downloaded it on both, and he was able play it with his account. He played all my digital downloads, and if it had multiplayer, we could play together.

As I mentioned, digital sharing is allowed between accounts on an activated ps3, but only up to 2-3 devices.

And.... this isn't Microsoft 

Edit: He is currently benefiting from all my PS+ freebies on the PS3. It is the main reason why I gave it to him.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I'm skeptical that there's absolutely no restrictions in place to prevent people from playing both the PS3 and PS4 game at the same time. If it were me I would make the PS3>PS4 a one-way road. You mail me the 3 disc, I mail you a 4 disc. Or you provide the digital information for the 3 version and I provide you with a DL key for the 4 version and then deactivate the 3 version forever. If they do allow people to buy 1 game and effectively get 2 then that sounds like a first in the gaming world.


 
 Don't forget that many PS3/4/Vita games have "crossbuy" where you can buy it once and have access to all three version.  As far as I'm concerned this is basically the same thing except it only works with buying the PS3 version first.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade
> 
> If you purchase a DIGITAL copy of Destiny for PS3 or 360, you will automatically get it for PS4 or Xbone (respectively) for free!
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> stillhart said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade
> ...


  
 This makes no sense its great but what about thise who want the physical cooy why do we not get the same promotion?

 [/quote]

  
 Because people sell physical copies and it's impossible to track when the upgrade has already been used... without one-time codes.  I assume this deal cropped up after they'd already started manufacturing the games so they couldn't do the codes retroactively.


----------



## Stillhart

Well I took the plunge and preordered on the PS3. There's no way they're going to NOT give us the PS4 version at this point, the only question is whether we'll get it right on 9/9 or not.

Worse comes to worst, I'll start my guy on PS3 for a few hours (how much am I really going to play at midnight on a work night?) and then hopefully have the PS4 version download while I'm at work to play when I get home.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

AWESOME NEWS!!! Thr manager at my local gamestop called me at 2100 the other night to let me know that he got a single extra limited edition for the ps4 and has physically set it aside and put my name on it so i am so freaking stoked in not outta luck getting one. Though the ps3-ps4 digital deal is awesome that bit on class he showed sells me. So... Whos ready for the midnight release!!!!


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> AWESOME NEWS!!! Thr manager at my local gamestop called me at 2100 the other night to let me know that he got a single extra limited edition for the ps4 and has physically set it aside and put my name on it so i am so freaking stoked in not outta luck getting one. Though the ps3-ps4 digital deal is awesome that bit on class he showed sells me. So... Whos ready for the midnight release!!!!


 
 Cool!  Were you on a waiting list or something?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Cool!  Were you on a waiting list or something?




He said he put me on the interest list which as he explains just sends me an email if they reopen or get excess cancels but he actually got just 1 from his warehouse sent to his store and called me to let me know hed save it for me ( i went in about once a week to see if anyone canceled if anymore became available etc...)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Because people sell physical copies and it's impossible to track when the upgrade has already been used... without one-time codes.  I assume this deal cropped up after they'd already started manufacturing the games so they couldn't do the codes retroactively.




They did it for ghosts, assasins creed, and battlefield etc... And it was a huge success i know where youre coming from as far as returning it but many times retailers wont accept open games and gamestop yes you can trade it in but for a miniscule amount


----------



## AxelCloris

Here's a question folks. Is the GameStop "limited edition" Sparrow worth $10. I can save $10 on the Digital Guardian edition right now through Target's promo and have it pre-loaded.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Here's a question folks. Is the GameStop "limited edition" Sparrow worth $10. I can save $10 on the Digital Guardian edition right now through Target's promo and have it pre-loaded.


 
  
 IMO, I'd rather save $10.  Retailer-exclusive bonuses are, by nature, not really all that great (otherwise fans would be really annoyed).


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> They did it for ghosts, assasins creed, and battlefield etc... And it was a huge success i know where youre coming from as far as returning it but many times retailers wont accept open games and gamestop yes you can trade it in but for a miniscule amount


 
 I was talking more about selling it on CL.  I buy a PS3 copy, get the PS4 copy for free, give the PS3 copy to Axel and he gets the PS4 copy for free, etc.  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## jaysins

They're letting you download pre-orders online already for the One.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Bought and pre-loaded on PS4.



Having played the Beta on both the PS3 and PS4... man, even for a PS3 game, the game looks like a blurry mess. It's as if 3D mode was on without actual 3D, the resolution is so low and soft. Bungie definitely didn't spend much time tweaking the PS3 version, though the core gameplay experience is fully intact.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> Here's a question folks. Is the GameStop "limited edition" Sparrow worth $10. I can save $10 on the Digital Guardian edition right now through Target's promo and have it pre-loaded.




It's also for a physical copy i love having an actual product in my hand.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> I was talking more about selling it on CL.  I buy a PS3 copy, get the PS4 copy for free, give the PS3 copy to Axel and he gets the PS4 copy for free, etc.  It doesn't make sense.





Its a risk for sure but i feel its a just one same since goes with prople buying movies from red box using gift cards its a risk but the overall profit that will draw people in overides the potential loss i feel


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Its a risk for sure but i feel its a just one same since goes with prople buying movies from red box using gift cards its a risk but the overall profit that will draw people in overides the potential loss i feel


 
 A risk?  If you could install any number of PS4 versions for just one copy of the PS3 version, they would sell one copy of the PS3 version and NO copies of the PS4 version.  Since they can't prevent that with physical copies, they can't offer the upgrade.  It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Bought and pre-loaded on PS4.
> 
> 
> 
> Having played the Beta on both the PS3 and PS4... man, even for a PS3 game, the game looks like a blurry mess. It's as if 3D mode was on without actual 3D, the resolution is so low and soft. Bungie definitely didn't spend much time tweaking the PS3 version, though the core gameplay experience is fully intact.





Thats very interesting, now i didnt play it on the 3 but the 4 was stunning for me. By far the best graphics ive ever experienced. My good friend played it on the 360 and didnt have any conplaints and relatively same experience i had with my 4 graphics wise. Now to the degree of being 3d blurry you're the first I've heard. I dont know how but maybe you got a bad coded server. I hate that you couldnt experience one of the big things that made me fall in love with the game.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Umm, I said I played it on both ps3 and ps4. I mainly played on PS4. I plyed on Ps3 for testing purposes for a few hours. I'm pretty sensitive to resolution changes, and graphic fidelity. The PS3 version is soft, and definitely sub-HD in general.

As for Destiny on PS4, it's far from the best graphics ever, and not even on the console. Killzone: Shadow Fall and Infamous: Second Son look much more impressive, graphically. Destiny looks like and plays like every Halo game ever, just updated for current gen, with Borderlands-ish loot system, etc. It's not a bad looking game at all, but it isn't THAT graphically impressive, IMHO.

I sunk in a ridiculous amount of hours in the beta, maxing out each character and then some. I didn't expect to be into the game as much as I am.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> A risk?  If you could install any number of PS4 versions for just one copy of the PS3 version, they would sell one copy of the PS3 version and NO copies of the PS4 version.  Since they can't prevent that with physical copies, they can't offer the upgrade.  It makes perfect sense to me.





 I think they can. Say when you get your New disk, ill use gamestop i.e., they print off a reciept that has a code attached. If they only print that code off for a NEW copy then it doesnt matter if you sell it to a friend they eont get digital ps4 copy. Yes you will have those that return the game but thats not as likely as you would think.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Umm, I said I played it on both ps3 and ps4. I mainly played on PS4. I plyed on Ps3 for testing purposes for a few hours. I'm pretty sensitive to resolution changes, and graphic fidelity. The PS3 version is soft, and definitely sub-HD in general.
> 
> As for Destiny on PS4, it's far from the best graphics ever, and not even on the console. Killzone: Shadow Fall and Infamous: Second Son look much more impressive, graphically. Destiny looks like and plays like every Halo game ever, just updated for current gen, with Borderlands-ish loot system, etc. It's not a bad looking game at all, but it isn't THAT graphically impressive, IMHO.
> 
> I sunk in a ridiculous amount of hours in the beta, maxing out each character and then some. I didn't expect to be into the game as much as I am.




Lol i read you say that but am still surprised is what i was saying. But i didnt consider as you mentioned your personal sensitivity. Though still to that degree gets me off guard. Now if you're referring to realism in your graphics rate then i completely agree its not the best by no means, wolfenstein i believe beats it in that regard (i know theres many other examples but i personally havent played them so can't judge), or even the last of us.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> I think they can. Say when you get your New disk, ill use gamestop i.e., they print off a reciept that has a code attached. If they only print that code off for a NEW copy then it doesnt matter if you sell it to a friend they eont get digital ps4 copy. Yes you will have those that return the game but thats not as likely as you would think.


 
 I find your optimistic view of human nature to be quite refreshing, if unrealistic.  I'm quite confident that f you could buy the PS3 version, get a free PS4 version, then return the PS3 version, they'd never sell a single copy of the game on PS4.  
  
 EDIT - BTW, I agree with MLE.  The graphics on the PS3 were terrible, very muddy with blocky shadows and low-res textures.  The 900p Xbone version was a significant step up.  And this is coming from a guy who doesn't even CARE about graphics (tho I appreciate good graphics when I see em).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm fine with 720p NATIVE graphics, or at least some trickery like what Bungie did with Halo 3 back in the day, despite it's less than HD resolutions. It's when graphics hit sub-HD with low quality textures that it begins to be quite a distraction. In the case of Destiny on PS3... it looks like 480p upscaled to hell. It was incredibly soft, blurry, and muddy looking. I haven't seen a PS3 game look that badly optimized graphically since the early years of the ps3 when devs couldn't port games properly due to the difficult architecture.

I mean, Halo 3 looks much better, and that game came out how many years ago? Destiny looks poor on PS3, and I feel it's less about system limitations, and more Bungie focusing on current gen optimization rather than last gen (which kinda makes sense, as they further push people into getting the superior versions).

What is impressive was how they kept the core gameplay and draw distances intact, despite poor resolutions. The game plays exactly the same, which is a good thing.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> I find your optimistic view of human nature to be quite refreshing, if unrealistic.  I'm quite confident that f you could buy the PS3 version, get a free PS4 version, then return the PS3 version, they'd never sell a single copy of the game on PS4.
> 
> EDIT - BTW, I agree with MLE.  The graphics on the PS3 were terrible, very muddy with blocky shadows and low-res textures.  The 900p Xbone version was a significant step up.  And this is coming from a guy who doesn't even CARE about graphics (tho I appreciate good graphics when I see em).




Haha even more work in retail, been in the state police family for going on 15 years and ive been a firefighter both civilian and military for going on 6; my friend i have seen the absolute scum this planet can produce and also some of the brightest and beautiful souls youd only think exist in animes. But you have to at least try and see the other side or else you grow tunnel vision.

And i have been outdone i admit defeat on the destiny ps3 graphics dispute i humbly tip my hat. BUT all thats left is a shift and a pickup HOOAH i get off at 2200 then its straight to gamestop to get my spot in line. Anyone joining me in the charlotte university area?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

All I know is, we all win in about 24 hours. 


I honestly wish devs gave us the option of 1080p/30 or 720p/60 (like FFXIV on PS4), providing the game could hit a mostly consistent 60fps at 720p. Destiny at 60fps would've been sooooooo good. Ah well.

Gameplay smoothness over sheer graphics any day of the week.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> All I know is, we all win in about 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You want to see smooth?  Halo Master Chief Collection on Xbone is SMOOTH.  Saw it at PAX and was very impressed.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I heard. I'd give them another try if I had an XB1, though TBH, not much of Halo's campaigns in general. Story-wise, excellent, gameplay-wise... it was all too samey for me.


----------



## AxelCloris

I ordered the game via PSN directly. It is currently installed on my system waiting to be played. Now to get GameStop to cancel my pre-order through them.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I ordered the game via PSN directly. It is currently installed on my system waiting to be played. Now to get GameStop to cancel my pre-order through them.




I'd hurry i don't think you get the deposit back after the release date


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> I'd hurry i don't think you get the deposit back after the release date


 
  
 There's no deposit, I pre-ordered the digital version through their website. I just need to call them to have it canceled. I can't do that until tomorrow when they're open.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> There's no deposit, I pre-ordered the digital version through their website. I just need to call them to have it canceled. I can't do that until tomorrow when they're open.




Theres no deposit on the digital version i didnt know that hmm learn sumtin new everyday


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Theres no deposit on the digital version i didnt know that hmm learn sumtin new everyday


 
 Yup, comes in handy if you want to preorder CoD:AW just to get the shader for Destiny then cancel.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

SCUMBAG AXEL. WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Thst is briliant wish i knew that before i did the deposit oh well get my refund tomorrow


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Yup, comes in handy if you want to preorder CoD:AW just to get the shader for Destiny then cancel.


 
  


mad lust envy said:


> SCUMBAG AXEL. WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT?


 
  
 Wait, what? I missed something.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, oops, I meant Stillhart. 

we were talking about that today, and somehow I kept you in mind.

reminds me of this one time I had a huge debate with someone, and was blasting him, when I suddenly realized I was attacking the completely wrong person. I was so embarassed and apologized profusely.

THINGS GET HEATED, AND INTERNET BECOMES SERIOS BIZNESS


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Mmhhmm like Ash Ketchum turning his hat backwards seriousness


----------



## AxelCloris

So I went to GameStop today to pre-order CoD:AW for the Destiny shader. Pre-ordered, leave the store, get to work and the receipt is gone. Bah! Hopefully they can reprint it for me at the store tomorrow otherwise I'll be out a few bucks.
  


mad lust envy said:


> we were talking about that today, and somehow I kept you in mind.


 
  
 Aww, I love you too.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> So I went to GameStop today to pre-order CoD:AW for the Destiny shader. Pre-ordered, leave the store, get to work and the receipt is gone. Bah! Hopefully they can reprint it for me at the store tomorrow otherwise I'll be out a few bucks.
> 
> 
> Aww, I love you too.


 
 Right after I said you could do it online for free??  Serves you right for giving those a-holes an interest-free loan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 EDIT - BTW, they should be able to give you another code no problem.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Right after I said you could do it online for free??  Serves you right for giving those a-holes an interest-free loan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dealing with their online crew at the moment is incredible annoying. I've been on hold for far too long. I wasn't a fan of the company before and now I'm really not. It is worth $5 to not have to deal with the BS of their phone support.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ive a question actually, the shaders we get, is it a one time use for a piece of armor we like or can we put shade to any of our equipment? Or am I completely wrong about how shaders work?


----------



## AxelCloris

After a 25 minute wait I was informed that they cannot cancel my pre-order because it is "minutes from being mailed." It's not supposed to be sent until 1AM. So needless to say I'm not happy. Guess I'm going to call the credit card and have them stop payment before it processes.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Ive a question actually, the shaders we get, is it a one time use for a piece of armor we like or can we put shade to any of our equipment? Or am I completely wrong about how shaders work?


 
  
 The shader has a "slot" like your armor pieces or weapons.  You equip the shader and it colors all your armor to one scheme.  You can freely swap the shaders in and out just like any other equippable item.
  
@AxelCloris - Ugh, ****ty.  Can you return it to a store if it's unopened?


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> The shader has a "slot" like your armor pieces or weapons.  You equip the shader and it colors all your armor to one scheme.  You can freely swap the shaders in and out just like any other equippable item.
> 
> @AxelCloris - Ugh, ****ty.  Can you return it to a store if it's unopened?


 
  
 1) How do you "unopen" a digital code? 
 2) All GameStop games are sold opened.
 3) They're an evil company and this is going to stop me from doing any future business at all. I've been against them since I was an employee, and now I'm not going to do any business anymore whatsoever.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> 1) How do you "unopen" a digital code?
> 2) All GameStop games are sold opened.
> 3) They're an evil company and this is going to stop me from doing any future business at all. I've been against them since I was an employee, and now I'm not going to do any business anymore whatsoever.


 
  
 So wait, they're telling you they can't cancel the order of a digital code even though it hasn't "shipped" yet?  That's ridiculous!  Ugh.
  
 Seriously, I have hated Gamestop for quite some time, ever since I realized how big of a cancer they are on the industry and how anti-consumer they are.  The ****ed up part is how many people don't agree that they're bad for the industry and anti-consumer.  They're happy to pay $5 less than new for game knowing that: 1) none of that money is going to the developers! and 2) they bought that used game for less than half of what they're selling it for.  
  
 I could rant more about them, but I won't.  Your experience here is just another example of why people shouldn't go anywhere near that company.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I avoid Gamestop like a plague in general. I do all my game purchases through Amazon if it's console based, or Dealzon for PC stuff (i.e. deals for Steam, Origin, Green Man Gaming, etc). My gamestop days have been loooong gone. If I need to interact for something physical, I go to Best Buy.


----------



## Evshrug

Joining ze thread! Got LE shipping notice from Amazon at about 1:30!



axelcloris said:


> I'm confused slightly. So they allowed you to buy the game on your PSN account, install it to your PS3, then install it to your nephew's PS3 and it could be played on his while you weren't signed into it? I thought you had to be signed into the PSN account that bought a game to play it, similar to how Microsoft handles it.



Friend bought Minecraft in XB360, I signed out of my live account and into his, downloaded the game, and then we played together. But I only played for like 15 minutes, lol!


----------



## Stillhart

http://www.bungie.net/7_Update-101---Patch-Notes/en/News/News?aid=12125
  
 Patch notes are live.  Standout items for me:  pretty big warlock nerf, shotgun nerf, autorifle nerf, pulse rifle buff, increased crucible mark drop rate, increased strike rewards.


----------



## AxelCloris

All hail the customer service of PayPal. That was actually really simple to resolve. After 2 phone calls both times waiting more than 25 minutes they wouldn't cancel the transaction. 1 call to PayPal, about a 4 minute wait and they had the pending transaction canceled. Since I had placed the pre-order over a month ago they didn't ask any questions beyond the account verification stuff and completed my request. Huzzah! That was super simple. Yay PayPal, boo Gamestop.
  
 Now if somehow the Sparrow code makes its way into my inbox I certainly won't complain, but it's not a big deal. I saved money on the game thanks to Target.


----------



## Stillhart

So, I now actually have an excuse to "work from home" tomorrow.  I have some contractors coming over to finish up my bathroom from 10-2... which basically means stay home all day.  Hmmm... not sure how much work I'll get done tho...  lol


----------



## Evshrug

Hahaha - aw man, that means I'll hear drilling in addition to your fan in the background all day. ALL DAY!

Axel,
Hallelujah resolution! Also, I think I'll just gift my extra microphone to the parents and solve my problem while also doing birthdays  step-dad is using his iPad mic to record GarageBand sessions, mom I just found out really wants to use dictation. Win!


----------



## Stillhart

evshrug said:


> Hahaha - aw man, that means I'll hear drilling in addition to your fan in the background all day. ALL DAY!
> 
> Axel,
> Hallelujah resolution! Also, I think I'll just gift my extra microphone to the parents and solve my problem while also doing birthdays
> ...


 
  
 I'm going to just play "the most annoying sound in the world" from Dumb and Dumber on repeat every time we play together.  That should stop your complaining about the fan.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I'm going to just play "the most annoying sound in the world" from Dumb and Dumber on repeat every time we play together.  That should stop your complaining about the fan.


 
  
 I have to say, it got a lot quieter in our chat the other night once the fan was no longer in the background.


----------



## Evshrug

I got my snowballs today!
Anyone wanna help me test?

And Stillhart, nHEEEEEEEEH!


----------



## AxelCloris

evshrug said:


> I got my snowballs today!
> Anyone wanna help me test?
> 
> And Stillhart, nHEEEEEEEEH!


 
  
 We should do a lobby test on PSN before Destiny goes live. I'm curious how they sound with the console.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> I'm going to just play "the most annoying sound in the world" from Dumb and Dumber on repeat every time we play together.  That should stop your complaining about the fan.



 


hey at least you guys play together all my friends are COD die hards (can't really complain before ghosts I used to be one myself) so it'll just be me myself and I till either some more or my ps3 friends gets a 4 or I make some new ones doing raids.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So everybody have an awesome midnight release!!!??? My gamestop had over 200 people show up sadly I could only finish the initial tutorial and put my codes in before I had to go to bed darn responsibilities and bills. So everybody liking it as much as the Beta gosh knows I'm loving it and will absolutely tear it up tomorrow afternoon (good ole' close opens).


----------



## Evshrug

My Destiny LE only just arrived via Amazon UPS! Yay everyday Santa!

Unboxing pics while the game updates:








Side flap is held closed by a magnet, pretty cool, and the steelbook and extras journal are suspended inside in slots:



Extras hardback book has a nice pebbly faux-leather texture, embossed designs:


----------



## Evshrug

Aw crap. Finished reading the booklet (might have some loot clues), and realized I locked myself outside on the porch XD


----------



## AxelCloris

evshrug said:


> Aw crap. Finished reading the booklet (might have some loot clues), and realized I locked myself outside on the porch XD


----------



## Change is Good

I've been stalking PSN through my phone app. You lie, Mad Lust Envy... you lie!

Basically said "screw 'dem other games I'm playing me some Destiny before everyone else" LoL


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hahaha, I wanted to get started in on it. It was my day off-ish, so I wanted to get reacquainted. You wont see me plahing as much this week, as I have to:

Finish the T51 review

Start cleaning/moving out

Get used to Xillia 2 again, since I haven't played in almost a week

I'll most likely keep Diablo 3 to 'late night' playing *cough*work*cough*, once I clear Xillia 2.

To be honest, I don't have a strong desire to play Xillia 2, but I spent too much on it, so I will get it done.

I am turned off at the fact that Destiny basically penalizes players too far in level. Either one is too weak, or the other is too strong. I wish there was a way to literally make the higher level members scale down to the weakest guy on the team. It's no fun when someone is steamrolling everything.

This is something Bungie should've thought of. If we're gonna co-op, make it so we dont have to hold back because someone else is playing more.


----------



## Change is Good

^This is basically why I didn't enjoy the Alpha and Beta as much as Ev when we played together. He was basically steamrolling through enemies every time, while I was barely making any damage. I can see since I will be last to get some time in, I'll be playing by myself for a while... LoL


----------



## AxelCloris

Borderlands had the same problem. They allowed unlimited number of characters so you could have one at any level which helped, but my favorite class was often stronger than my friends' characters. Auto-scaling of players would be best but I can't think of any systems where I've seen it successfully pulled off without a snag or two.


----------



## Stillhart

I mean... they DO actually scale so it's not as bad as Borderlands by any means.  You'll find that if you're level 8 shooting level 2 guys, it still takes more than one hit.
  
 I think the effect you were seeing was that Evs (for example) was much more familiar with the game and was just moving ahead more confidently.  I have the same problem when I'm trying to get familiar with a game but everyone else knows the maps and knows what the hell is going on.  Not much the devs can do about that.
  
 Personally, I wouldn't stress it.  Remember, we can make extra characters to play with lowbies if it really becomes an issue.


----------



## Change is Good

Nah... I'm straight. I'll holla when I feel I can fit in. I'd rather go through the main story alone, anyway. 

*Goes to the corner of the sandbox to play by himself*


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Nah... I'm straight. I'll holla when I feel I can fit in. I'd rather go through the main story alone, anyway.
> 
> *Goes to the corner of the sandbox to play by himself*


 
 If it makes you feel better, I'm soloing because I have to.  Sony decided to make an offer they couldn't fulfill and now I'm stuck on the PS3 until they can get their **** together.  MS, on the other hand, had the upgrade working perfectly right from the start.  *sigh*  I am going to be so happy when people start wising up to Sony's BS.
  
 EDIT - ...he says right as it starts working!!  Woo!  Downloading now!  Let's see if I can get onto the PS4 tonight!


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> If it makes you feel better, I'm soloing because I have to.  Sony decided to make an offer they couldn't fulfill and now I'm stuck on the PS3 until they can get their **** together.  MS, on the other hand, had the upgrade working perfectly right from the start.  *sigh*  I am going to be so happy when people start wising up to Sony's BS.
> 
> EDIT - ...he says right as it starts working!!  Woo!  Downloading now!  Let's see if I can get onto the PS4 tonight!


 
  
 Mine has been in "preparing for shipment" status since yesterday morning, lol. Just 30 minutes ago it updated to "shipping now...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My cheap ass chose free shipping...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Friends don't let friends buy physical copies.


----------



## Change is Good

Bet you got some games downloaded you wish you can resell 

Edit: I honestly think they are taking forever because they may not have a LE available


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, like Killzone. But honestly, I don't buy many games throughout the year. I rent practically everything, though with current gen, Redbox has been slow on keeping up.


----------



## Change is Good

To me, digital games only make sense for PC. And even then, I don't have one... and probably never will...

I don't buy many games either. I've basically been chillin and waiting on Redbox to tighten up, as you mention. Luckily, Zombie was nice enough to let me borrow a couple to hold me over (Hello physical copies!  ). They may come in real handy if Amazon delays my shipment passed the weekend.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

change is good said:


> ^This is basically why I didn't enjoy the Alpha and Beta as much as Ev when we played together. He was basically steamrolling through enemies every time, while I was barely making any damage. I can see since I will be last to get some time in, I'll be playing by myself for a while... LoL



 



If you've a 4 I'll play with ya


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So you all will feel my sadness and disappointment. So my store, against my personal feelings but hey tis way above my head, is discontinuing the Beyerdynamic line and are vastly discounting the price i.e. the ones I've always wanted and compete with my P7's for my heart but the T70p's are down to $260 after tax. Best and clearest soundstage I've ever heard and now for a price that is almost within my current budget but still just beyond. *Sigh* my dream gaming headphones may fall from my fingers. Sorry had to rant my sorrows and my fiancee doesn't really share my pain.


----------



## Stillhart

Some interesting facts I learned from reddit:
  
When you get to rank 15 on ANY of your characters, you unlock the subclass for all future characters immediately. - This means I don't have to slog through 15 levels of Gunslinger to get to Bladedancer!!  Halleluyah!
  
TIP: If you run out of ammo completely, just wait 30 seconds to get a refill on all 3 weapons. - This should come in really handy in early strikes before we have the money to waste on ammo packs.
  
PSA: Equip weapons or gear with locked upgrades before handing in bounties. - I actually figured this one out in the beta, but thought I'd repost it here because it's pretty handy.  One bounty will level your gear pretty fast so check your inventory after EACH bounty (if you have more than one bounty to turn in at a time).
  
All 26 Codes (reusable codes for grimoire cards, emblems and shaders) - Cheezy to grab these codes from reddit instead of finding them yourself?  Yep.  Do I care?  Nope.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

That is all very true and thanks for reposting the bounty armor thing I discovered it in the beta but completely forgot about it haha and I never knew about the ammo think, that definitely helps.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I noticed the ammo thing while doing the Moon Strike mission. You burn through ammo there quickly. What a nightmare that mission was...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm not getting it I tried waiting behind a building for 30-45 seconds and my ammo did nothing, is it only on the moon it does this?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Did you spend ALL your ammo?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

All minus 1 heavy round


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> I noticed the ammo thing while doing the Moon Strike mission. You burn through ammo there quickly. What a nightmare that mission was...


 
  
 That mission as pretty fun!  Me and Evs did it last night with a random dude and wiped once on the final fight.  But once you get in the flow of that fight (and find his weak spot), it's not too bad.
  


army-firedawg said:


> All minus 1 heavy round


 
  
 You have to be completely out of all ammo types.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> That mission as pretty fun!  Me and Evs did it last night with a random dude and wiped once on the final fight.  But once you get in the flow of that fight (and find his weak spot), it's not too bad.
> 
> 
> You have to be completely out of all ammo types.



 



......*flips table fulla plates and walkes away*


----------



## Stillhart

Man, I have been having an absolute BLAST playing this game.  Hit level 20 last night, and I'm eager to start really working on the rep and such.


----------



## Change is Good

Even with the extremely repetitive missions? I honestly hope it gets better...

And what's up with the low level cap?


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Even with the extremely repetitive missions? I honestly hope it gets better...
> 
> And what's up with the low level cap?


 
  
 You don't have to do the Patrol missions if you find them repetitive.  Mostly I've been rerunning missions and strikes on harder modes and farming bounties (best way to gain XP) and just generally exploring and messing around.
  
 Low level cap at 20 is really just where things really get going.  A lot unlocks at 20 (daily/weekly missions, strike queues, vanguard/crucible marks, etc).  After 20, you level up further by getting gear with the Light stat on it.  Took me about 12h to hit 20.  By my calculations, it should take me about 36h total to max out both sub-class skill trees.  I doubt I'll be working on an alt anytime soon.


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> You don't have to do the Patrol missions if you find them repetitive.




Well, you do have to in order to do the story, right? LoL. Kind of a redundant statement, if so...


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Well, you do have to in order to do the story, right? LoL. Kind of a redundant statement, if so...


 
  
 I am talking about the "Patrol" mode where you grab the missions from the blinking green beacons.  Those are repetitive and generic, I agree.  The "Story" mode missions I don't find to be repetitive, but I could see why someone would think that.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Never thought of this till i ran upon another forum but those whose on the 4 my PSN is the same as my user name here for those who wanna play with/meet new people (please put head-fi on the message so i know where youve seen me at)


----------



## Change is Good

Well, I was speaking of the story. Have yet to dive into Patrol, because I new not what it was. I do know to avoid it, now, however.

Next time try not to assume what I speak of when I make a statement. If I meant "Patrol" missions being repetitive, I probably would have mentioned it 

The story so far, on Earth, extremely repetitive. Like I said, hope it gets better...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Patrol missions are a good way of getting vanguard rep as well as crucible rep (since youll be farming materials to turn to the crucible handler for exp and whatnot.)

Patrols are the best way for basically glimmer and equipment farming, since once you know the loot locations, you can make rounds and the loots and materials will respawn.

Vanguard marks and crucible marks though... those require a loooot of grinding. Rep too, but patrols help.

Level 22, almost 23.

but yeah, its a bit repetitive. Best thing are the Strikes once you max level. They are random.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Hahaha, I wanted to get started in on it. It was my day off-ish, so I wanted to get reacquainted. You wont see me plahing as much this week, as I have to:
> 
> Finish the T51 review
> 
> ...



Oh no, high level players actually have a damage penalty to low-level enemies, someone near the enemy level will actually deal more damage. I like having lower lvl players in my fire team because of that, plus their reaction to set pieces on Venus and Mars (also just having friends is awesome for chaining Supers  )



change is good said:


> ^This is basically why I didn't enjoy the Alpha and Beta as much as Ev when we played together. He was basically steamrolling through enemies every time, while I was barely making any damage. I can see since I will be last to get some time in, I'll be playing by myself for a while... LoL



Nah I'm just more familiar with the game than you, and I always go for headshots. Moon is pretty cool, but wait till you get to Venus... Some awe inspiring visuals and set piece moments.



change is good said:


> Well, I was speaking of the story. Have yet to dive into Patrol, because I new not what it was. I do know to avoid it, now, however.
> 
> Next time try not to assume what I speak of when I make a statement. If I meant "Patrol" missions being repetitive, I probably would have mentioned it
> 
> The story so far, on Earth, extremely repetitive. Like I said, hope it gets better...



It's more about the gameplay and exploring and looting. Not necessarily the story being really engrossing, I mean it doesn't have much weight but it has a "here's what next, what are the Awoken on about, who's stalking us?" stuff, sets the stage.

Did you use the sword or Crota on the moon?

I just got an Exotic auto rifle on the crucible, aw man I nearly pee'd myself. This is not getting old for me, at all!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

One thing I greatly dislike, the PVP.

Typical Halo BS of crouching, waiting for enemy to pass, shotgun/melee combo. 

Or crouch sniping.

Or crouch super

Or crouch crouching.

The radar is a detriment to gameplay because it caters to everyone who likes to camp their asses off in corners while crouched so no one can see you.

Halo in a new skin. That is EXACTLY what the PVP mode is. Same tricks, different name. Before anyone even tries to defend it, I've done considerably well in both Halo and this game, yet it's still absolute BS. Say what you wanna say about CoD, but at least they got the radar down right. You don't show up on radar unless someone is shooting. I'd like to know how the hell CROUCHING makes you disappear from radar. Scanners must all be neck height. Yes, campers are gonna camp, but they have an advantage of ALWAYS knowing where you are before you're even within hearing distance. Bungie is still absolutely terrible at handling radar.

I personally can't wait until I get enough Crucible points for the gear I want, then I will never, ever touch the Crucible again. The fact that you're forced to play it to get points for the best gear, pisses me the hell off. I would've never touched it otherwise.

There's not much of an incentive to do well either. A guy on my losing team had like 3 kills and died 15 times and was the only one to get Legendary gear. Yeah. I went 25-4 and didn't get ANYTHING.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As much fun as I'm having with Destiny, it's clearly flawed, and this review is as accurate as it's gonna be.

http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/destiny-review/1900-6415863/

It sums up everything right and wrong with Destiny.


----------



## Evshrug

Lol 5 paragraphs about crouching? If your defense is "before you even try to defend it, I am able to overcome it and do very well," frankly that means it's not a problem? I also juke the radar, the radar is specifically not very precise and I only vaguely use it but not when I'm up close.

When I see the loot drops being random (not seem any legendary drops, mine was the first non-blue I've seen), I think that it IS incentive even if you aren't a great player, but when I get 5000 or 6000 XP for a 10-15 minutes I know I'm getting good value.

And I don't have to tryhard as I do in CoD. Just keep a nice balance of super, grenade, and melee and I'm golden. Honestly the surround cues don't matter as much. But I also don't get mad.

Far be it from me to tell you what to like, but Destiny does have plenty to offer and I wish you were enjoying yourself as much as I am.

(Very rarely do I see people crouch camping with a shotgun, especially since they can be one-shoted with a grenade, and even then only near point A on the moon level)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Read the review. Sums up everything wrong with the game. A 6 is the right score. Just a very pretty, but limited game that failed to live to it's hype.

I enjoy Destiny, however, it's generic, repetitive, and doesn't hold up to everything it copies. Halo is better at the gunplay, even when it's clearly the same exact type of engine. Borderlands is better at the loot system. Mass Effect is better at the mythos, roleplaying aspect. Just... Destiny borrows from everything else, while never improving on them.

Once I get my good loot, I'll be passing on this, other than a few strike missions here and there.

Play Rumble, and prepare to get crouch/shotgun/melee ad infinitum. And I dunno who you play with, but crouch everything is in every single gametype and every single game I have played. There are always those tryhards that feel the need to corner camp a flag, etc. Pretty hard to grenade someone you don't know is there until you're already dead.


----------



## Stillhart

This was posted by someone I don't know in the comments of the Polygon review.  It's not 100% spot on, but pretty close IMO:
  
 "The worst things about MMO’s:
Their stories are **** and everyone skips all the dialogue.
 Destiny’s answer: We’ll go ahead and skip it for you.

The combat is boring and not responsive enough.
 Destiny’s answer: The combat is tight, responsive and tactical, always keeping you on your toes even in places you’re slightly over-leveled.

Their leveling process is overlong and padded out.
 Destiny’s answer: Edit that process down to it’s essentials… giving you a chance to see how every weapon works, and giving you a general idea of how the game works as a whole while maintaining enough mystery to make endgame interesting.

The best thing about MMO’s.

Endgame Raids and encounters that require top level play and cooperation.
 Destiny: Check.

Extensive gear game.
 Destiny: Check.

Interacting with other players in guilds groups and pvp.
 Destiny: Check.

Their worlds are beautiful and interesting.
 Destiny: Check.

The worst thing about big budget FPS’s.

Their stories suck.
 Destiny’s answer: forget the story.

Their online communities are poison.
 Destiny’s answer: restrict communication.

The best thing about FPS’s

Tight responsive controls.
 Destiny: Check.

Fun multiplayer.
 Destiny: Check.

Lots of guns and ways to tackle situations.
 Destiny: Check.

Polygon: "Destiny often feels like a collection of its influences’ biggest problems.""


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

_"It's not just the production values, though those are evident immediately — Destiny doesn't look real, but rather, it looks like painted concept art, meticulously assembled and presented to you at all times. Instead, it's the suggestion, through Destiny's concept, its soundtrack and its visual presentation, that Destiny is big. That there's a whole universe out there to explore, a reality worth discovering.

There isn't, though."_ -Polygon Review


This. So much this. That wasted potential for something grand. Epic. It LOOKS epic. But the end product...just isn't.

I really like Destiny despite it's multitude of flaws. As in, I'll probably still play this game for many, many hours (since I want all the good loot). A game that can give me an hour for every dollar I've paid is a great, recreational investment. Destiny will most likely give me 90 hours worth of playtime, so it is successful for me. However, I can't shake the feeling of disappointment at the end product. It could've, SHOULD'VE been so much better. They spent so many years developing the game, yet I don't see where all this time was spent other than making the world's prettier. Combat mechanics? Halo. Loot system? Borderlands-ish. Mythology? Halo/Mass Effect-ish. Borrowed from heavily, so where did the budget go? The voice actors? The music?


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> _"It's not just the production values, though those are evident immediately — Destiny doesn't look real, but rather, it looks like painted concept art, meticulously assembled and presented to you at all times. Instead, it's the suggestion, through Destiny's concept, its soundtrack and its visual presentation, that Destiny is big. That there's a whole universe out there to explore, a reality worth discovering.
> 
> There isn't, though."_ -Polygon Review
> 
> ...




In other news, the internet agrees that the new Hershey's logo looks just like the poop pile emoji without the friendly smiley face.

WoW, from what I've seen, is mostly fetch quests and boss fights. An even longer story that's been stretched over 11 or so years. There's bigger multiplayer, more environment acreage, more communication and player trading economy... Bored the crap outta me. Destiny resonates with me, I don't take it too seriously but have enjoyed dumping hours and hours into it. Maybe it doesn't resonate with you, and sure I read the review (and the reviewer didn't notice that yes there is a leveling balance mechanic, even a leveled loot stream pickup balance), but I guess I'm not sure what you wanted it to be? I'm not going to put words into your mouth by guessing, suffice to say it wasn't what you hoped for.

I think they got all the hard stuff right, and got a new franchise off the ground with a pretty solid system and setting/universe/backstory with plenty of substance to mine as the game goes on. There needs to be more public events (like in the E3 demo) more frequently and perhaps more integral, Peter Dinklage was kind of an odd choice (he is not breathing life into the character as Wheatley or Glados), and maybe your efforts should make some kind of persistent change to the world to give completing story missions some weight (I guess the rarer loot kinda does this on an individual level). However, the maps are huge continuous landscapes bigger and packed with more nooks and crannies and diversity than Oblivion or Skyrim (too many repeated patterns in the ES:O and same-y climate in Skyrim), offers more variety of ways to grind progression than CoD or BF (PvP squad points/prestige level, vs PvP using classes for days to unlock guns and attachments to finally fit your play style, vs PvP and several PvE modes), encourages cooperation (no stealing & good teams can tackle bigger challenges), the AI and enemy behaviors/abilities make for interesting opponents/fights, and quite simply I find the experience new compared to what I'm used to in CoD and BF and Halo, bridging MP and campaign. I'm excited for the end of the campaign (still haven't finished), the upcoming special events and raids, and the new content Bungie will be adding.


----------



## Change is Good

Radar on a FPS multiplayer, no matter what game, is for babies. Hardcore mode fo' life! (too bad this game has none on PvP).

As for the fire team stability, skill has nothing to do with it when feeling like a higher level member is overpowering. It happened with Zombie, last night, and he was only a few levels above me and another. He was basically slaughtering everything since he was at the same level as the enemies, while me and another were a couple levels under (playing on Hard). This part of the game is my biggest gripe. Zombie would need only one headshot, while I would need two, to bring certain enemies down. He doubled our kills after every mission... pretty much the same experience I had with Ev on the Alpha/Beta,due to him being a few levels above.

That GameSpot review is accurate. This game could have been so much more. It's pretty much what I expected after the beta, though. Something to waste a few hours on, not play religiously like some others  ( < though, it was kind of what I was hoping I'd be doing, as well  )

I'm in no rush to get through this game. It, plus the couple games I borrowed from Zombie, will just hold me over until GTA V. I can't wait to see what R* did to enhance the experience on new gen.

Edit: I will say a one thing, however, about Destiny's missions after Earth. Playing on higher difficulty, with a fire team of same level guys, is pretty hardcore and intense, and I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I gotta say im with evshrug on this one, im completely loving this game. Though sure the overall idea in missions is the same the enemies difficulty still make it a very fun experience. Also if you think about it what hane isnt repetitive? Cod campaign, go from point a to point b kill all the enemies view end mission cutscene repeat. Wolfenstein kill all enemies stealthfully when that fails bring out the dual weilds and go ham, view end cutscene. As far as pvp i think youve got some bad luck lust for i havent had any experience with that and if its mainly in control try playing another mode like clash which is basically tdm.


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> I gotta say im with evshrug on this one, im completely loving this game. Though sure the overall idea in missions is the same the enemies difficulty still make it a very fun experience. Also if you think about it what hane isnt repetitive? Cod campaign, go from point a to point b kill all the enemies view end mission cutscene repeat. Wolfenstein kill all enemies stealthfully when that fails bring out the dual weilds and go ham, view end cutscene. As far as pvp i think youve got some bad luck lust for i havent had any experience with that and if its mainly in control try playing another mode like clash which is basically tdm.




Right, take CoD multiplayer leveling and add optional play modes. I like that I can change guns during a match, cuz I love sniping on the moon and the fusion rifle on the tight-quarters mars and earth missions. Have you added me yet? On PSN, I have the same name as here.

And to all the people wishing to play with a fireteam... I'd still play with you, either with my (partially fused with infinity) hunter or my lvl 6 warlock. Another thing I noticed in PvE, sometimes my fire team will kill something and I'll get loot drops anyway. Playing with friends is definitely my preferred way, I've been spoiled with vacation time from work and having friends online around the clock  Thanks guys! I usually end up getting most kills even with same-level players (haven't really had anyone out-level me by more than one, really), handguns are usually one-shot precision kills (headshots or gunshots to the vex, though sometimes the vex survive the first shot) and have always been throughout leveling, though I will say that as you level up your gun holds more rounds and my gunslinger class has a perk about 1/3rd of the way up the leveling tree called "chain of woe" that gives you increased/faster reload speed after a precision kill, stacking up to 3 times. The leveling helps with large enemy drops (long boss engagements usually have me reloading before emptying a "mag" anyway, while ducking for cover), and you get tougher and less squishy, but usually you fight only 5-6 enemies in a given engagement moment.

Stillhart got a hand cannon that holds 11 rounds, actually he got that twice (I'm extremely jealous), with that and a heavy machine gun for "O.S.!" moments he can definitely handle himself. Axel unlocked his sunsinger class, he's a hero buffing and reviving us. The challenge definitely ramps up as you go, but I enjoy the tense OS! moments, sometimes they even help me get amped up and thus do better on PvP.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Right, take CoD multiplayer leveling and add optional play modes. I like that I can change guns during a match, cuz I love sniping on the moon and the fusion rifle on the tight-quarters mars and earth missions. Have you added me yet? On PSN, I have the same name as here.
> 
> And to all the people wishing to play with a fireteam... I'd still play with you, either with my (partially fused with infinity) hunter or my lvl 6 warlock. Another thing I noticed in PvE, sometimes my fire team will kill something and I'll get loot drops anyway. Playing with friends is definitely my preferred way, I've been spoiled with vacation time from work and having friends online around the clock  Thanks guys! I usually end up getting most kills even with same-level players (haven't really had anyone out-level me by more than one, really), handguns are usually one-shot precision kills (headshots or gunshots to the vex, though sometimes the vex survive the first shot) and have always been throughout leveling, though I will say that as you level up your gun holds more rounds and my gunslinger class has a perk about 1/3rd of the way up the leveling tree called "chain of woe" that gives you increased/faster reload speed after a precision kill, stacking up to 3 times. The leveling helps with large enemy drops (long boss engagements usually have me reloading before emptying a "mag" anyway, while ducking for cover), and you get tougher and less squishy, but usually you fight only 5-6 enemies in a given engagement moment.
> 
> Stillhart got a hand cannon that holds 11 rounds, actually he got that twice (I'm extremely jealous), with that and a heavy machine gun for "O.S.!" moments he can definitely handle himself. Axel unlocked his sunsinger class, he's a hero buffing and reviving us. The challenge definitely ramps up as you go, but I enjoy the tense OS! moments, sometimes they even help me get amped up and thus do better on PvP.




Just did i tried to join you and axel lastnight but i wasnt high enough level but i should be good now at 19 and i was playing with some friends and learned an awesome spawn spot on earth then later on venus that got me about 4 rare weapons from engrams. Im a big fan of the scout but i found an auto that ibjust love its the schingen c i believe it ls called and ive just been going ham with it.


----------



## AxelCloris

After being off for 3 days I don't like being back at work. I can't Destiny right now. Sad.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha that's how I felt when it came out. I did the midnight release then couldn't play but for maybe a hour cause I had to do a mid shift the next day. Gonna be on tomorrow or later tonight around 10ish?


----------



## Stillhart

I just woke up at 1pm.  To quote my wife on Facebook:  "He's not as good at staying up late to play video games as he used to be!"  I can honestly say, it's been many years since I've played a game that made me disregard my own health in favor of playing.  (Next week, I will not be staying up until 1am+ every night.)  
  
 I agree with MLE that I generally judge the success of a game by hours per dollar paid.  But in this case, that doesn't even matter.  I just haven't had this much FUN in a game in a really long time.  I love this game, warts and all.  
  
 And yes, I agree that there are warts.  But I think a lot of the criticism I'm hearing is about disappointment that the game isn't more because of unmet expectations; in other words, people are hating on the game because it didn't live up to the hype.  I strongly believe that if some no-name studio had made this game, EVERYONE would be hailing it as GOTY.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lol I cannot say anything had off yesterday and closed today so I stayed up to 3 last night playing haha


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> lol I cannot say anything had off yesterday and closed today so I stayed up to 3 last night playing haha


 
 Yeah but I have a 2-year-old son to take care of so sleeping until 1 isn't generally an option, weekend or not.  My wonderful amazing wife let me sleep in today; it's not going to happen again for quite some time, I suspect.  :-D


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Yeah but I have a 2-year-old son to take care of so sleeping until 1 isn't generally an option, weekend or not.  My wonderful amazing wife let me sleep in today; it's not going to happen again for quite some time, I suspect.  :-D




Lmfbo definitely feel for you there right now its just me and my fiancee and shes generally fine with it though its RARE i stay up so late anywho usually i average calling it at 1 still though (i usually close so im used to staying up late)

Edit: you going to be on tonight around 10ish or tomorrow sometime my psn is the same as my username add me we'll play sometime


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got a legendary Deviant Cult Machine Gun while patrolling Earth just to finish the bounty where you have to kill 2 enemies with one fusion rifle shot. Literally at the beginning of the game.

Also 2 Strange Coins away from buying Exotic armor from the weekend vendor (I believe it's arm gear).

The weekly strikes are different in that they don't really search for randoms for you, so if you don't have a Fireteam ready, you're out of luck.

Well, I was alone, and the weekly strike was insanely difficult even being a level above. Arc damage (blue element) was tripled, and most enemies used arc weapons, including the two bosses, so you were always a hit or two away from death. You also ABSOLUTELY need to go with an Arc special weapon and arc heavy weapon.

My recommendation is to go with a decked out Scout Rifle with long range (go for headshots), and stay at the very limits of each zone and snipe out enemies. You dont want any other weapon as they are too inaccurate at long range and will run out of ammo quickly.

The captains and wizards with arc shield will go down easily with the arc sniper rifle.

In the first zone with 3 waves, stay near the 'Alien' cave, as the enemies won't follow you.

In the tank zone, stay near the very beginning, so far that nothing goes after you except the tank spitting out blue laser which are easily dodged and shielded by good cover. Snipe the legs, and when it collapses, snipe the exposed orange core, which will take like 5000 damage per hit, if you have a good arc sniper (remember, arc damage is tripled). It gets harder if you blow the front two legs first, as hitting the rear ones from that far is very hard. Eventually, the tanm will go down.

For the huge purple eye ball, stay right at the beginning gate that opens to that boss. Take out the front mob, then snipe the eye ball for huge damage. He is very easy to dodge, and all you have to worry about is the mobs that DO come in. Just run away back away from that room and kill the enemies that come in. Then go back to sniping the eye ball. The sniper rifle kills this boss extremely quickly.

Its worth doing the weekly strike as you get 3 strange coins and lots of vanguard rep and marks. Also, I didn't have any arc weapons so I randomly looted the first section before going into the strike 3 wave room, and got almost nothing but arc weapons from loot, like it knew I needed them. I suggest farming the chest for arc weapons if you are missing them.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Also, I KNOW there may be some people that may not know where the daily and weekly special missions are. They are on the Planet choice map while in orbit. When choosing planets, look at the left side, with the symbols. Those are the special missions. They are all worth doing ONCE as you get special exp and items. Doing them more than once won't give you the special rewards.

The special missions have modifiers, like certain elements doing massive damage both to you AND the enemy, or some thing like the Juggler modifier which means that enemies will drop ammo for the OTHER type of weapon you have, so you have to constantly change between primary and special weapons to keep from running out of ammo. The trick here is to use a Scout or Pulse rifle which will get you more kills before running out of ammo.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Thats awesome lust i just hit 20 last night thanks to shrug, stillharr, and axel helping me with a strike so im finally grtting some rare stuff no legendary yet but now that the meta game starts for me i can start doing the strikes and raids


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm incredibly irritated at the moment. Wasn't Xur supposed to be at the Tower during the weekend? WHAT PART OF SUNDAY 7AM EST IS NOT THE WEEKEND?

I got enough Strange Coins to buy my Exotic Sun Gauntlets, and what happens? THE BLEEPING MERCHANT IS NO LONGER THERE. Thanks Bungie for lying to us directly. How dare a WEEKEND merchant not be there in the weekend. Screw you guys. Now I have to wait a whole damn week for some Gauntlets that should've been sold WHEN EVERYONE IS OFF WORK AND SCHOOL. Not sure this game is gonna last another week with this level of assery.

edit: Oh wait! Next time he shows up, he'll have OTHER items. That's just flipping fantastic.

This game is becoming more and more irritating. It takes a damn eternity to level up Vanguard and Crucible to Level 2, let alone Level 3 which is when you get the good weapons.

I'm just appalled by the ridiculous grind Bungie expects us to make. "Hey guys, please play this game forever, don't stop playing. We don't have enough actual content so we expect you to do the same **** over and over again to give you the feeling of progression and item unlocking."

That's all they had to say.

When you're spending 30 damn minutes on a Strike for 3 measly points when you need what feels like thousands... you know something's wrong.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

*extends arms for hug* i feel your pain bro.. Somewhat ive only 1 coin but i did have a rare ingram that turned into a normal armor piece. I felt trolled


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, two Legendary Engrams, and both turned to rares, which at this point I can just buy at the store... SMFH.

I do have a Legendary MG and I just unlocked Legendary Gauntlets... when I could've easily bought the Exotic one had the stupid merchant actually been there.

I'm to the point of just going back to Diablo 3. At least the story is still going...


----------



## Stillhart

Not to be a dick, but how is the Destiny grind different from the unlocks in BF4 or the loot grind in Diablo?  Diablo, BF4, CoD, Destiny all have a silly excuse for a story, followed by a major grind for loot.  Nothing is different in Destiny other than that the gameplay is actually fun (my opinion, the other three do not hold up over time).
  
 Also, everyone assumed that vendor was here for the weekend, but nobody from Bungie actually said he was.  Bungie only ever said "for a limited time".
  
 Anyways, yeah I got a purple engram last night that turned into a blue item.  And to make it worse it was my FOURTH blue hand cannon.  I have yet to get a blue scout rifle.    I guess I can't complain tho because I got a purple MG from a blue engram so I guess it evens out.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

See ya just gotta laugh it off haha we all did at his hand cannon expense


----------



## Change is Good

GTA V


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, I'm sure Diablo 3 is a grindfest as well. However I'm still new to the game, and unlike Destiny, the characters all play quite differently
 There's a ton more to do in Diablo 3, as well.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Oh, I'm sure Diablo 3 is a grindfest as well. However I'm still new to the game, and unlike Destiny, the characters all play quite differently
> There's a ton more to do in Diablo 3, as well.



I've always wanted to try a diablo, but never gave myself time. Destiny is fine for now. Btw thanks again for the tip about the Arc modifier, someone else was party leader when I tried it and I noticed the emblem but didn't check what it meant.



change is good said:


> GTA V



Wrong thread my friend.


----------



## Change is Good

evshrug said:


> Wrong thread my friend.




I don't t care, you were supposed to ignore. Haha...

PS: I am not your friend


----------



## Stillhart

Just played for a couple hours with Axel.  I was complaining that I was getting no engram drops at all (technically I think I got two) when he got a ton.  Then I went back to the tower after a quest the the postmaster had a "lost item" for me.  It was a purple engram I'd somehow missed.  Opened it up and got an exotic rocket launcher! 
  
 No more complaining from me for a day or two.  Once I can start complaining again, I'll mention how the ONLY legendary item I had was a machine gun so the Exotic replaced that... which is less than optimal but I'm not complaining!
  
 PS - I also got a blueprint for a ship from a random chest.  Axel was not pleased.  But he did get enough upgrades to hit L21 so there's that!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Heck yeah thats awesome if ya got some more play time in ya im jumping on also noone new has commented on this post if theres any new readers feel free to dime in about your experience with this game


----------



## Evshrug

Good info about strange coins and getting ready for when the merchant Xur shows up next time:
[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zDxfJRtEl68[/video]

...
Anyone else see this "agent of the Nine" and think of the ringwraiths from Lord of the Rings? There were nine of those too.




change is good said:


> I don't t care, you were supposed to ignore. Haha...
> 
> PS: I am not your friend



So, does that mean you're everybody's friend? You're my friend on PS4.


----------



## Evshrug

Holy crap this Titan striker gameplay is amazing! I have yet to see someone chain momentum like this, I dunno if I can do it as effectively but I HAVE to try this:

[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WdTDcsoD100[/video]


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I been noticing you guys playing together, but your rooms are always full. 

Believe me, I'm not ignoring you guys. Destiny should have been a 4 player game.

BTW, there is a trick to getting as much experience and engrams as you possibly want, and everyone seems to have caught on. The Venus strike, Nexus. RIGHT before the boss chamber, there is a huge mob of Vex enemies that are easily cleared with a rocket, or any other AOE attack like a Nova Bomb. Well, if you kill them, then kill yourselfs by jumping off the cliff, you'll be put back right before that mob. You can rinse, repeat. They drop engrams with alarming frequency, and even purple engrams, once in a while.

I feel cheated by this, and Bungie needs to patch this immediately, by making the chekpoint trigger as soon as the mob is cleared. That, or just make that particular mob not be there.

I did the trick for about 30 minutes and I must have gotten about easily an engram every other run. My friend got a purple engram the very first run. Lots of green, but a lot of blues, and I didn't get any purple myself.

This trick is best with a Vex glimmer item, as well as leveleing up your other subclass if you've been neglecting it. My Warlock was already maxed out completely, and now my Sunsinger is well on her way.

I ONLY did the trick for 30 minutes just to see how potent it was. It really does shave off a lot of time for engram hunting and experience. Do it at yojr own risk. Also, make sure yourroom
 is full with people that are on the same page.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

There's another glitch on that same spot. You know where they have rooms that are full of darkness that you can't enter but that's where the enemy spawn, well right were you're talking theres a darkness room in a hallway on the right that I actually was able to enter and omgsh wave after wave of enemy spawn instantly I barely had time to reload. I found a ton of engrams doing that.


----------



## Stillhart

http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2gebwi/guides_list_of_all_current_farming_methods/
  
 Here's a list of farming locations.
  
 Lots of blue engrams translates into lots of wee chances to get a purple item or strange coin.  But that's about it.  Honestly, I'd rather farm vanguard and crucible marks than money.  I don't see what the use is for all that money right now.
  
 I suspect that after I max out my marks on a given week, I'll be hopping over to level an alt.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Army, can you do that repeatedly?

And Stillhart, I completely agree with you. Marks are a lot more important than engram farming. Besides, while doing marks you're still gonna be getting engram, glimmer, exp. I just wanted to see what all the buzz was about. Its a neat trick, but ultimately the time is better spent farming marks and rep.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Im not sure i tried again this morning and couldnt get it to work, but, i was killing them on the outside then going in last time i ran in EXACTLY as they were spawning. And noone mentioned the farming you can do on Earth the venus one is nice but if you dont have a group the nexus is out and the other location is either being farmed by 20 other people or just takes to long to get them spawning again. On earth in the area after you go through the building that has 2 dougs and a fallen something on the outside at the top of the hill (play with me ill show you i dont know the name of the place) its CONTINUOUS spawn as in no break plus every now and then its like chaos mode where instead of regular enemies the only ones that spawn are captains, wizards etc... This morning i played here for an hour and got 7 rare items in only 30-45 min.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Im not sure i tried again this morning and couldnt get it to work, but, i was killing them on the outside then going in last time i ran in EXACTLY as they were spawning. And noone mentioned the farming you can do on Earth the venus one is nice but if you dont have a group the nexus is out and the other location is either being farmed by 20 other people or just takes to long to get them spawning again. *On earth in the area after you go through the building that has 2 dougs and a fallen something on the outside at the top of the hill (play with me ill show you i dont know the name of the place) its CONTINUOUS spawn as in no break plus every now and then its like chaos mode where instead of regular enemies the only ones that spawn are captains, wizards etc... *This morning i played here for an hour and got 7 rare items in only 30-45 min.


 
 This would be the Mothyards.  There's a similar spot on Venus beyond the library where there are two factions fighting eachother and the occasional war.  I suspect there's one on Mars too with Vex and Cabal, but I haven't spent enough time there to figure it out.
  
 I prefer to do the Rocketyards chest loop, by the way.  Mothyards has the fun of the occasional all-out-war, plus a really easy public event and 2 quest beacons.  Rocketyards has TONS of chests, spinmetal (rep and marks!), three quest beacons (including a nearby location for the "star" quests) and a public event but it's much harder.  I think the Rocketyards is better simply because of the chests/spinmetal.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Just played for a couple hours with Axel.  I was complaining that I was getting no engram drops at all (technically I think I got two) when he got a ton.  Then I went back to the tower after a quest the the postmaster had a "lost item" for me.  It was a purple engram I'd somehow missed.  Opened it up and got an exotic rocket launcher!
> 
> No more complaining from me for a day or two.  Once I can start complaining again, I'll mention how the ONLY legendary item I had was a machine gun so the Exotic replaced that... which is less than optimal but I'm not complaining!
> 
> PS - I also got a blueprint for a ship from a random chest.  Axel was not pleased.  But he did get enough upgrades to hit L21 so there's that!


 
  
 It's funny how during the runs I was getting a handful of engram drops and yet they all turned out to be either greens or lower level blues, I think only one minor upgrade out of the bunch, and your one engram turned out to be so bad ass. I was definitely jealous. 
  


mad lust envy said:


> I been noticing you guys playing together, but your rooms are always full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I too wish it allowed 4 in a fireteam. I've wanted to play with you but the one time we were on together you were doing Crucible stuff and I was part way through several "do not die" bounties that I didn't want to have reset. We could get people together for some Crucible farming (ugh) as a group of 6 at least.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I too wish it allowed 4 in a fireteam. I've wanted to play with you but the one time we were on together you were doing Crucible stuff and I was part way through several "do not die" bounties that I didn't want to have reset. We could get people together for some Crucible farming (ugh) as a group of 6 at least.


 
  
 I'd definitely be down for some crucible farming with the PvP pros.  I find that pvp is much more entertaining when you're on with your buddies.  Otherwise, all that dying gets old MUCH quicker.  It's also nice to have folks like Evs point out when I actually do well so I don't get so down on myself when I play like normal.
  
 MLE, add me on PSN!  Name is the same as here.


----------



## Stillhart

Let's get 6 people together and try this out tonight!
  
 http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2ghler/possible_easter_egg_in_the_speakers_room_in_the/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Let's get 6 people together and try this out tonight!
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2ghler/possible_easter_egg_in_the_speakers_room_in_the/




Heck yeah im game ill be home around 2300


----------



## AxelCloris

I may be on tonight. We'll see. I have a Mixamp 5.8 now but I don't think I can get the chat working since I have neither the Astro USB cable nor a 2.5mm to 3.5mm TRRS cable. So tonight may be using the ol' DS4 as my "source" again. Or maybe UPS finally delivered my 15' USB cable and I can use the Snowball with it. We'll see.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I may be on tonight. We'll see. I have a Mixamp 5.8 now but I don't think I can get the chat working since I have neither the Astro USB cable nor a 2.5mm to 3.5mm TRRS cable. So tonight may be using the ol' DS4 as my "source" again. Or maybe UPS finally delivered my 15' USB cable and I can use the Snowball with it. We'll see.


 
  
 You do have a pretty sweet budget setup with the Monoprice cans.  Seems to be working so far!


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> You do have a pretty sweet budget setup with the Monoprice cans.  Seems to be working so far!


 
  
 Oh yes. $24 cans with $25 pads and a $30 cable. Budget setup indeed... 
  
 It seems my friend located the Astro USB cable. So once I see him next I'll pick that up and have simple voice chat, no cable to the DS4 required!


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Oh yes. $24 cans with $25 pads and a $30 cable. Budget setup indeed...
> 
> It seems my friend located the Astro USB cable. So once I see him next I'll pick that up and have simple voice chat, no cable to the DS4 required!


 
  
 I'm not even sure if you can get anything decent for $79.  Maybe the Paystation Gold headset or the CAL+Neewer mic?
  
 Also, refers to budget vs your other cans.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha insert MLE'2 gaming headphone guide here. But what's wrong with just plugging in your headphones into the controller that's what I do with my P7's


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Haha insert MLE'2 gaming headphone guide here. But what's wrong with just plugging in your headphones into the controller that's what I do with my P7's


 
  
 Most of us who read his guide in the past ended up spending WAY too much on this hobby.  Check my signature for a map of the scars in my wallet.  It's a rare breed who can read his guide and come away with only spending $79 on their setup.
  
 Regarding plugging into your controller, nothing wrong with it other than you don't get surround and it drains battery quicker.  Not a problem for many people.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I want to play tonight but im finishing most of my moving out today. My TV amd my bed, etc are all gone. I still have my laptop and ps4 on the floor, but really, should be producyive and get off my lazy ass to finish. This is depressing, really. About to crash on couches. I'm a damn mess.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Guess that shows how much better the P7's are than my turtle beach px5 they're way better than them as far as directional awareness I can only imagine a quality set-up. And I'm aware I'm doing my best to keep this hobby from going crazy but I just love how different not only each brand is but each model sounds. 

Envy my friend stay strong.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> I want to play tonight but im finishing most of my moving out today. My TV amd my bed, etc are all gone. I still have my laptop and ps4 on the floor, but really, should be producyive and get off my lazy ass to finish. This is depressing, really. About to crash on couches. I'm a damn mess.


 
  
 Not much you can do when a roommate that was paying a good portion of the rent is suddenly gone. I feel for you man. If you find yourself up north at all you have crash room at my place.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> I want to play tonight but im finishing most of my moving out today. My TV amd my bed, etc are all gone. I still have my laptop and ps4 on the floor, but really, should be productive and get off my lazy ass to finish. This is depressing, really. About to crash on couches. I'm a damn mess.






axelcloris said:


> Not much you can do when a roommate that was paying a good portion of the rent is suddenly gone. I feel for you man. If you find yourself up north at all you have crash room at my place.




Same here.
At least your roommate didn't steal your wallet as he moved and $2.5k from you... Wish there was loot chests and bounties in real life, right? But yeah, I feel for you and hope that soon things Change (I hear it's Good).

I wish I could join you guys for some chillaxing and moments of jubilation (and I need to level up my Bladedancer enough to try blink! Being able to switch BD and GS subclasses on the situational fly is really nice), but I passed out earlier and am just dragging myself through bedtime tasks. My cough is worse again, so a bit more Robi for now.

Just remember I luv you gaiz. Mad, you can sub for me in PvP, Axel, you can sub for me in (morale) support (be a hero!), Stillhart, your comment made me feel valued, warm, & fuzzy, remember to let loose the celebration (Honk!) & grunt through disappointment (meh...), Firedawg, find the funny En-Em-ity spawns like you did on Mothyard (where's Mothyard? Forgetful *shrug*) and stay chill.


----------



## Change is Good

Trust when I say change really is a good thing, even if the situation may say otherwise. When things are bad, you have to take it as a lesson to be learned. I've overcome so much in my life, that I can confidently say YOU will overcome this, Mad. When one thing doesn't work out, that just means there is something better waiting for you.

I know your real name, so as a man of faith I will say a prayer for you and your situation. Think positive, and positive will be the result.

Yes, we are all friends. I just kid and let my personality get in the way, sometimes.


----------



## Stillhart

I hit Vanguard rep 2 last night and managed to grind just enough marks to buy my first purple armor.  I was pretty psyched until I put it on and realized how ugly it was.  Sad panda.  
  
 On the plus side, as soon as I level it a bit, I should hit L25!
  
 Now to grind the hell out of New Monarchy rep and Crucible marks!


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I hit Vanguard rep 2 last night and managed to grind just enough marks to buy my first purple armor.  I was pretty psyched until I put it on and realized how ugly it was.  Sad panda.
> 
> On the plus side, as soon as I level it a bit, I should hit L25!
> 
> Now to grind the hell out of New Monarchy rep and Crucible marks!


 
  
 Once again, I be jelly.


----------



## Change is Good

So, I get to level 20 and STILL can't hang with the big bois...

Sad face


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> So, I get to level 20 and STILL can't hang with the big bois...
> 
> Sad face


 
  
 What do you mean?  We wrecked some face together yesterday!  Don't worry, I'll do my best to make sure all you guys are geared/leveled up too.  We can't raid without everyone in good gear!
  
 I tried a L24 mission yesterday and it was really challenging and fun.  I think you guys are going to like endgame.


----------



## Stillhart

Watching some people stream Vault of Glass right now.  Holy cow this is going to be awesome and frustrating and epic!


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> So, I get to level 20 and STILL can't hang with the big bois...
> 
> Sad face


 
  
 Pretty sure I died a whole lot last night.


----------



## Evshrug

stillhart said:


> I hit Vanguard rep 2 last night and managed to grind just enough marks to buy my first purple armor.  I was pretty psyched until I put it on and realized how ugly it was.  Sad panda.
> 
> On the plus side, as soon as I level it a bit, I should hit L25!
> 
> Now to grind the hell out of New Monarchy rep and Crucible marks!



Yeah, no more vaguely fish-shaped helmet. But don't worry, eventually you'll find another awesome fishbowl helmet or unicorn helmet! Or maybe... One of those which have blue-flame horns?

And do you think you'll be ready for the Vault?





axelcloris said:


> Pretty sure I died a whole lot last night.




Me too X.X


----------



## Stillhart

evshrug said:


> Yeah, no more vaguely fish-shaped helmet. But don't worry, eventually you'll find another awesome fishbowl helmet or unicorn helmet! Or maybe... One of those which have blue-flame horns?
> 
> And do you think you'll be ready for the Vault?


 
 I did like my fish and unicorn helms.  My current one is kinda boring.
  
 Vault looks quite tough.  But as long as we get geared up, it'll just be a matter of practice makes perfect.  I have confidence.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Im def game if youve got room also yeah change i played eith them at 18 and they were all 21+


----------



## Stillhart

I got a legendary bounty today.  I looked up the requirements and it's a 4-parter:  
  

Do the weekly strike or nightfall mission
Do 25 strikes
Buy a specific item from the weekend guy (Xur) for 1 strange coin
Get 10k XP from kills in the crucible
  
 This may take a while...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jaysins

I got this little gem on a raid =D


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Shoot that may sound hard but Def sounds fun. Just beat the story last night and i was hoping the weapon i got from the chick was a legendary but no, sad face here. That black garden mission was surprisingly easy I did it on lvl 22 and had no trouble for the final battle I was rather dissapointed, but, beautiful scenary though.


----------



## Stillhart

jaysins said:


> I got this little gem on a raid =D



I think that's the same one Evs got from PvP. Grats


----------



## Evshrug

stillhart said:


> I think that's the same one Evs got from PvP. Grats



Yup! I can't wait to get the stability upgrade later on, it deals a very fair amount of damage per second & it'll be super effective once the recoil pattern gets smaller than the shotgun cone.




army-firedawg said:


> Shoot that may sound hard but Def sounds fun. Just beat the story last night and i was hoping the weapon i got from the chick was a legendary but no, sad face here. That black garden mission was surprisingly easy I did it on lvl 22 and had no trouble for the final battle I was rather dissapointed, but, beautiful scenary though.




Yeah, I happened to meet two MLG guys playing and we took 'em out, they thanked me because I was the highest level and I kept reviving them. One of the three final Titans was killed super early/easy cuz a sunsinger grenade sucked it back and off the ledge for an insta-kill at 3/4 health, LOL! I can't wait till they expand the story...


----------



## jaysins

The stability makes a huge difference with this gun


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Having some fun with Evs and Stillhart, but duty called. :/


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Having some fun with Evs and Stillhart, but duty called. :/


 
  
 NP, was good to play with you.  The servers were having some serious stability issues last night; eventually I got kicked out of 2 matches in a row so I just called it a night.  Hope it gets better tonight.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Having some fun with Evs and Stillhart, but duty called. :/



So you had a Call of Duty?
I'm glad we didn't keep you from responsibilities or get you fired. Stillhart and I got booted a few times last night from eachother' fireteams (not counting the time I accidentally hit the disc eject button), eventually Still disappeared without saying goodnight but by that point I knew what was up. I ended up farting around in the Tower getting on top of stuff I wasn't supposed to.


----------



## AxelCloris

Mixamp 5.8 connected, Snowball connected, new (white) DS4 paired, and everything seems to be working well together. Huzzah! Now all I need is to pick up the Astro mic cable from my friend to see if I can get the BoomPro working as well and then I'll have choices when I play!
  
 And Change I have to say that the HP200 sounds lovely through the Mixamp 5.8 with the alcantara pads. Damn you. 
  
 Got into another world event today while doing my Cosmodrome patrol. Man do those need to be more often, they're great for breaking up the repetitive nature of the patrols.


----------



## Change is Good

I'll be on tonight. I finally reached level 22 so I should be able to hang with the vets...


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> I'll be on tonight. I finally reached level 22 so I should be able to hang with the vets...


 
  
 We really need to get everyone to 26 (or maybe 25) so we can attempt Vault of Glass.  Mad and I are 25 and Evs is 24.  I'm definitely down for helping folks get leveled and geared so we can kick some ass in the raid.
  
 For the record, I believe you can hit 26 with just one maxed out purple and three maxed out blues.  But I don't have enough Ascendant Shards to max out my purple yet so I can't say.  I'm pretty close to 26 so I bet you can!  That's not such a tough target to shoot for.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'll see if I can be on later. I don't know the wife's plans for tonight yet but when I find out I'll message some folks.


----------



## Stillhart

Well last night went really well (after a bad string of PvP matches early on).  This morning, I hopped on and purchased an exotic helm from the weekend vendor and a legendary chest from the New Monarchy.  I'm 2 crucible marks from buying legendary boots too, which will have me fully armored.  Now I just need to grind out 8 zillion Ascendant Shards to upgrade all those things...
  
Here's my guy right now.
  
 I'm now level 26 and ready for Vault of Glass.  I think MLE is 26 already also.  Evs is almost there too and Change hit 23 last night.  We're getting there!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Im 23 almost 24 so I'll hopefully be able to raid with you all shortly


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Also on a quick side note off topic finally broke down and bought t70p's, really loving them just gotta find a mod Mic now.


----------



## Stillhart

Hey, BTW, if anyone wants to join our clan, here's the link:  https://www.bungie.net/en/Clan/Detail/119846


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Hey, BTW, if anyone wants to join our clan, here's the link:  https://www.bungie.net/en/Clan/Detail/119846


 
  
 Everyone can be the Solar Fade King!


----------



## Change is Good

Hmmm...

Zombie and I might actually start an ally clan to make it more interesting and unique when people see our clan tags in 6v6 crucible. I'll talk it over with the colonel next time we play.

Also, I'm actually at level 24, just maxed out until I get some legendary or exotic armor. Btw, that strange coin guy is back


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I bought the Sun Gauntlets from Xur, and I risked 23 motes of light and bought the exotic engram... it turned into Exotic Praxic armor for my Warlock! Dodged a bullet. Was hopidng for an exotc helm since I have all Legendary armor now. Ah well 10 more hours for his gear change. I have 13 coins left, just enough for another Exotic piece.

I didn't realize, you can only have one piece of exotic armor equipped at all times, in addition to only one exotic weapon.

Xur is at the closed gate near where the speaker is.

I'm mostly playing with my Bladedancer atm, since I maxed out my Vanguard marks early this week with my Warlock.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I find that silly only being able to equip 1 exotic at any time how alse are you going to reach level 30? How about using the coins to upgrade your sparrow?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Really game, REALLY?

I JUST wasted 13 strange coins to buy the Sunbreakers, only for the game to give them to me in a legendary engram a few crucible matches later.

FML.

I JUST WANT A DAMN LEGENDARY OR EXOTIC HELMET. ITS ALL I NEED.


----------



## jaysins

Lvl 27, almost 28 hunter here if anyone wants to team up on xbox one, jayjay00agent. I'm all exotic and legendaryed out but I cannot for the life of me obtain the ascendant shards. I'm one ascendant energy away though from having enough to max out my exotic auto rifle .


----------



## Army-Firedawg

jaysins said:


> Lvl 27, almost 28 hunter here if anyone wants to team up on xbox one, jayjay00agent. I'm all exotic and legendaryed out but I cannot for the life of me obtain the ascendant shards. I'm one ascendant energy away though from having enough to max out my exotic auto rifle .




Thats awesome would love to play with ya but im on the 4 you tear into the big raid yet


----------



## Evshrug

I'm... At work.


----------



## Change is Good

^congratulations on being a hard working American citizen.


----------



## Evshrug

'_;


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So what n all do you do?


----------



## Change is Good

evshrug said:


> '_;




I often have that same look when...



army-firedawg said:


> So what n all do you do?




I dress as a clown at the local petting zoo...


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> So what n all do you do?



Well I'm not really supposed to say since I don't speak for the company (headphones are a hobby of mine), but suffice to say this weekend is a very busy one. But I'll probably get on Destiny to play tonight.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My secondary class Hunter is at level 15, with an Exotic Body armor waiting for her once she levels to 20. I had an abundant amount of Coins with my Warlock, so I figured I'd buy my Hunter's exotic early.

Now to just get my Crucible with my Warlock to level 2, I'll finally be fully decked out armor-wise.

I love the Legendary rocket launcher I have. It automatically detonates when it's in the general vicinity of an enemy, so it's been incredibly useful in the Crucible, particularly the matchtype with all the vehicles. I dont have to try and splash damage them since it does it for me. I have been doing really well on those. 25 kills on a regular basis.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> My secondary class Hunter is at level 15, with an Exotic Body armor waiting for her once she levels to 20. I had an abundant amount of Coins with my Warlock, so I figured I'd buy my Hunter's exotic early.
> 
> Now to just get my Crucible with my Warlock to level 2, I'll finally be fully decked out armor-wise.
> 
> I love the Legendary rocket launcher I have. It automatically detonates when it's in the general vicinity of an enemy, so it's been incredibly useful in the Crucible, particularly the matchtype with all the vehicles. I dont have to try and splash damage them since it does it for me. I have been doing really well on those. 25 kills on a regular basis.


 
  
 My exotic has that.  It's easy mode in pvp.  Minimum 2 guaranteed kills if you get the heavy ammo.


----------



## Evshrug

stillhart said:


> My exotic has that.  It's easy mode in pvp.  Minimum 2 guaranteed kills if you get the heavy ammo.



Unless you're mentally in Bladedancer mode like me, and you 'splode both you and enemy.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Which happens to me all the damn time.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Which happens to me all the damn time.


 
  
 Just gotta avoid using the RL when there are thralls around!  lol


----------



## Skipshrike

Lvl 21 Titan on PS4. PSN: Skipshrike.
  
 Auto-shotguns make me giggle in this game. They're pretty dirty.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got an exotic machine gun. FINALLY an exotic weapon. Wish I had a primary.

Got my Hunter to 22, while my Warlock is stuck at 27 until I get some blasted Ascendant shards and a legendary/exotic helm.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Got an exotic machine gun. FINALLY an exotic weapon. Wish I had a primary.
> 
> Got my Hunter to 22, while my Warlock is stuck at 27 until I get some blasted Ascendant shards and a legendary/exotic helm.


 
  
 Gratz!  Which one is it?  I'm in the same place with my Titan at 27.  I need shards to progress and I've maxed out my marks for the week so I started leveling an alt last night.  Got a shard from a public event!  lol
  
 I'm making good progress on my exotic bounty.  I should be done with my 25 strikes in time to Xur this Friday.  Then I need a crap ton of PvP, which is going to be painful for everyone on my team.


----------



## AxelCloris

All you jerks who have time to play games. *old man grumbling*


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Still, I believe its called the Thunderlord. Its constantly crackling electricity.  

I need a little bit of Crucible rep for level 2, then I can get my legendary helm and then start working on my New Monarchy stuff. That and/or work on my Hunter.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Still, I believe its called the Thunderlord. Its constantly crackling electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh I've heard good things about that one!  Nice!
  
 BTW, I heard that every rep level starting at 3, you get a free legendary weapon in the mail.  With any of the five factions.  Sweeeeet...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha i cant get an exotic biunty to save my life though i did however finally get my first legendary armor. Woot woot. Oh my bad bout jumping so quickly stillhart n evshrug some uh duty called


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, my Vanguard level is at 4, and I did get a free Legendary... boots which were the same ones I already had. FUUUUUUU


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, my Vanguard level is at 4, and I did get a free Legendary... boots which were the same ones I already had. FUUUUUUU


 
  
 FUUUUUUree shards?  Or do legendaries not turn into shards?  I haven't disassembled one yet.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, they turn to Ascendant shards. I THINK legendary weapons turn to Ascendant Energy. 

Btw, Nights needs Ascendant Motes, I haven't even seen those yet, lol.


----------



## jaysins

I bought two exotics from Xur for the shards, got 6 total from three pieces of armor. I had the exotic helm and got the chest guard for my hunter, but alas, only can't equip it. Finally hit lvl 28 though and dreading the grind to 29. I've seen people get 12 shards from the weekly nightfall. I have yet to fully complete the raid though. I'm going to try and do it tonight after work before everything resets.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, they turn to Ascendant shards. I THINK legendary weapons turn to Ascendant Energy.
> 
> Btw, Nights needs Ascendant Motes, I haven't even seen those yet, lol.


 
  
 Ascendant Motes is a bug; they're not in game.  It's only on the FWC Hunter gear.  Bungie just tweeted that they're working on a fix.
  
 In other news, final boss of the raid sometimes drops primary guns with elemental damage!


----------



## Evshrug

axelcloris said:


> All you jerks who have time to play games. *old man grumbling*



*grumbles something about "all those digits" *

I guess another way to look at it is there will probably be someone to play with whenever you do have time to play. I Only played a little over the weekend, tonight I'll probably have time to sit a little longer.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wanna do raids, but after that humbling experience doing the Level 26 Moon strike... I don't think we're ready...


MUCH SHIELDS, SUCH POWER, MANY OHKO, WAUW


----------



## jaysins

The raids are brutal though there is a pretty cheap way to beat most bosses with the exception of the Vault of Glass ones.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> I wanna do raids, but after that humbling experience doing the Level 26 Moon strike... I don't think we're ready...
> 
> 
> MUCH SHIELDS, SUCH POWER, MANY OHKO, WAUW




You mean the one you did with me and Still? We died a few times, but didn't take too long for us to overcome, and I realized later that I had my subclass set for max agility for screwing around jumping in the Tower.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No, I did it with him and my friend. It was a completely different experience. Practically everything had shields. Oh, it was the newest weekly strike, I think. It was different from the one we did. Basically eveything one or two shots you and the shields made it hard since we had to swap our gear, losing ammo in the process. We honestly couldn't do it. You basically need full ammo items, and everyone needs specialized weapons for shield busting.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> No, I did it with him and my friend. It was a completely different experience. Practically everything had shields. Oh, it was the newest weekly strike, I think. It was different from the one we did. Basically eveything one or two shots you and the shields made it hard since we had to swap our gear, losing ammo in the process. We honestly couldn't do it. You basically need full ammo items, and everyone needs specialized weapons for shield busting.


 
  
 The one we did was the special mission that you can only do when trying for the last stage of the Thorn bounty.  It's intentionally super hard and you're not even supposed to be able to finish it, just make it to the last wave of adds and then somehow burn down the named Wizard for the bounty.  We got to the final wave once, but couldn't take him down.  It was absolutely brutal.  
  
 That said, I think we should be able to take out the first few levels of the raid.  We may not be able to kill the final boss, but I think we can get there.  And honestly, that final boss fight didn't look nearly as brutal.  It just requires perfect execution, which can be done with enough practice.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ah, I forgot it was for Night's Exotic bounty.

Yeah man... I don't wanna do that again....EVER. Just the room while waiting for the 3 waves was a nightmare.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Gimme another day of farming etc... and I should be able to run with you guys for the weekly raid I'm doing the lvl 24 pretty easily now but im almost there but as ev showed me I've really gotta grind the crucible to buy the legendary armor which should bring me to high 25


----------



## Stillhart

BTW, best way to farm ascendant mats is to use this site and farm public events:  http://destinypublicevents.com/
  
 Best way to farm rep is to get three people together and go do an Earth patrol.  Have one person in each of the major zones and work together to complete all the patrol missions as quickly as possible.
  
 Also, this bit of lore was amazing:  http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2h38xd/can_we_just_take_a_second_to_appreciate_this/
  
 (Read it in Mal's voice, since it's Nathan Fillion's character talking.) I'm not sure why they can't get that level of awesome into the story proper...


----------



## AxelCloris

It would appear that I'll need to exploit the checkpoint system to catch up with you folks. Whee.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, you don't 'have' to do Crucible entirely. 

I would do this (I did do this)

1. Buy one Exotic armor piece from Xur in the weekend assuming you have enough strange coins. Don't buy the Legendary equivalent from anyone else just yet, since you wanna spend the marks on the remaining gear.

2. Buy 2 legendaries from the Vanguard (probably not the helmet, since it's too costly and won't let you buy two pieces, due to the lack of marks per week ratio, if you didn't cap the marks the past 2 weeks)

3. Buy the rest with Crucible marks. Since I was on my way to Crucible level 2 already, i didn't use Faction gear just yet. I'd equip Faction class item AFTER at least getting Vanguard to 2 so you can buy the Vanguard armors while raising Faction rep.

This is all assuming you have both enough marks and rep... my problem being that I didn't play enough Crucible to buy anything. I'm nearly there though.

I feel those who immediately went to Faction class items before at least getting vanguard rep to 2 messed up, since Vanguard marks only work for Vanguard gear. This is why i say only equip faction gear AFTER getting Vanguard rep level to at least 2. Mine is at 4, so while I'm gaining Faction rep NOW, I'll still be earning Vanguard marks to use for Level 3 Vanguard weapons (once the cap resets). I'll be using my excessive amount of Crucible marks to buy my Legendary helmet.

*
This is all assuming you were unfortunate to not score ANY legendary or Exotics from Engrams.* If you did, you may not need to buy all this.

Unfortunately for me, I ended up with two of the same exotic armor, AND two of the same Legendary armor after having already spent the marks for their first ones. So mad at that.

"Oh, you spent all your hard earned marks for these gears? Guess what? You can have these duplicates now!"


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Lust I'll definitely keep that in mind but I don't think I can cause I do believe I'm what you said to not do my vanguard ranks only like 1.5 my D.O. is 2 now and Still I'm bookmarking that site my friend that's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Stillhart

For me, I leveled Vanguard to 2 and at the same time, all my crucible rep was going to New Monarchy (because I didn't want anything from the Crusible vendors).  Once I hit Vanguard 2, I focused solely on New Monarchy and went from 0.5 to 2 in about two days.  Now I'm back to doing Vanguard and New Monarchy at the same time to get them up to 3 each.  After that, I'll probably do Crucible and the other two factions slowly but surely.


----------



## Stillhart

Spoiler alert:  I hope you haven't spent all your extra glimmer on cryptarch just yet!  These will be available during the event tomorrow (this week?).  http://db.destinytracker.com/vendors/3039124256


----------



## Army-Firedawg

How are you working on 2 at the same time? When I equiped the titan mark I'm only getting credit for DO. How do I get credit for both Vanguard and my DO at the same time? Educate this young grasshopper


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> How are you working on 2 at the same time? When I equiped the titan mark I'm only getting credit for DO. How do I get credit for both Vanguard and my DO at the same time? Educate this young grasshopper


 
  
 When you do Crucible matches or turn in Crucible bounties, put on your DO mark.  When you're doing Vanguard stuff or turning in Vanguard bounties, take it off.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

......So simple, much faceplam


----------



## Change is Good

I lucked out and found one last strange coin to get the gold gauntlets before going to bed, that night before the Xur left. Yayyyy....

I actually like the Vanguard helmet better than what Dead Orbit has, so I'll be getting it on Tuesday. I just need 9 more marks, but am capped out for the week.

I'm also capped on Crucible marks. Just need a few more and reach Dead Orbit rank 2 to get the chest and boots. Currently level 25, should be to 26-27 once I get me Legendary gear.

And... I've only had one Legendary weapon (Fusion rifle) this whole time. Screw you guys with Exotic weapons, already. Not fair...


----------



## AxelCloris

Maybe we should start using the in-game chat.
  
 http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2b0iug/fun_sound_fact_in_game_chat_the_quality_of_your/


----------



## Evshrug

^yes, and Mad & I noticed during the beta that when you set chat to "speakers" the chat audio is positional too!

Just finished the first part of iKora's exotic bounty, now I have to get a 25 k/d spread in crucible  dunno how to get unless I play with Still.


----------



## Stillhart

evshrug said:


> ^yes, and Mad & I noticed during the beta that when you set chat to "speakers" the chat audio is positional too!
> 
> Just finished the first part of iKora's exotic bounty, now I have to get a 25 k/d spread in crucible
> 
> ...


 
  
 Har har.  I got that bounty today too.  Did the first part AND the crucible part.  It only took me 5 crucible games.  I was positive 3/5 of them.  It didn't take nearly as long as I'd thought it would.  You'll probably get it in 2 games.
  
 The next part is to complete a weekly strike, which should be easy peasy.  I think that's it (maybe one quick fetch quest after that).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What does it mean 25 kill death spread? Have to go positive 25 times? I almost always dominate nowadays, but 25 games in crucible is more than I wanna do now other than when doing bounties.

Finally got my legendary helmet, so I'm all Legend'd out. I prefer my Heart of Praxic Exotic armor for my Warlock in looks, aince now I look like the Queen of Hearts. 

Now with the Queen's Bounties, I don't even knkw what to do with myself. I went with FWC for my Warlock and New Monarchy for my Hunter, so I could at least buy different weapons that both can use. But now, looks like I have to focus on the Queen stuff first.


----------



## Evshrug

I thought that it meant that I had to complete a crucible match with 25 kills for every death. I'm Pretty decent, but I usually get like 5 kills for every 4 deaths (or slightly better). Matchmaking has put me into some pretty tough games last night, the first one was halfway through and my entire team had 0 points.


----------



## Change is Good

^Someone must of got all bitchy and booted my out the fire team for stepping away.

Gotta love those female hunters


----------



## Stillhart

I'm not sure how "K/D Spread" works.  Here were my last 5 games:  1.73, 0.85, 0.5, 1.09, 1.38.  Those 5 games got me the K/D spread (and I got it mid-game on my last game so the final KDR isn't even representative).  My total kills-deaths in those games was 8.  My theory is that assists count as kills for this. 
  
 Just did the math and yes, assists count towards kills.  My total K+A to D spread was 26.  So there you have it.  Easy peasy.
  
 If I can do it in 5 games, you guys will have NO problem.
  
 EDIT - Maths:
  

KillsAssistsDeathsSpread 19
1119117135428-2124115184139*64**18**56**26*


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ive been getting 24 kils+ for a lot of matches lately, but I thought I would still be uneligible. It seemed like a monumental task.

One of those gold bounties requires a whopping 10000 kills in crucible. I don't know how ANYONE could stomach Crucible for that long. Even if assists count, that is a helluva lot of Crucible. Im not a fan of PVP in general, so I think I would dismiss those bounties everytime. I'll play enough Crucible to get my Level to 3, and then thats pretty much all I will ever do, other than when playing with you guys.


----------



## Change is Good

I absolutely hate crucible, but it's the only way to play with more than 3 people besides the raid.

Then again, crucible is how I got my exotic sniper rifle... :O


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ironically, I haven't gotten a damn thing in crucible other than some rare Crucible weapons. Basically renamed standard weapons with a slight boost in performance. Unfortunately, the Silvered Hushwind was level 19, which a boosted Shingen, but I have a level 20 Shingen-E which I use instead.

I played a level for 5 minutes today, and got a legendary engram that gave me a legendary titan armor. Too bad I don't use Titans. Meh.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Ive been getting 24 kils+ for a lot of matches lately, but I thought I would still be uneligible. It seemed like a monumental task.
> 
> One of those gold bounties requires a whopping 10000 kills in crucible. I don't know how ANYONE could stomach Crucible for that long. Even if assists count, that is a helluva lot of Crucible. Im not a fan of PVP in general, so I think I would dismiss those bounties everytime. I'll play enough Crucible to get my Level to 3, and then thats pretty much all I will ever do, other than when playing with you guys.


 
  
 It's not 10k kills, it's 10k points from kills.  You get 100 points per kill and 50 per assist.  If you're getting 24 kills per game, that's 4 games.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Ironically, I haven't gotten a damn thing in crucible other than some rare Crucible weapons. Basically renamed standard weapons with a slight boost in performance. Unfortunately, the Silvered Hushwind was level 19, which a boosted Shingen, but I have a level 20 Shingen-E which I use instead.
> 
> I played a level for 5 minutes today, and got a legendary engram that gave me a legendary titan armor. Too bad I don't use Titans. Meh.




Last night was my first time actually getting something worthwile on crucible. I was awarded the exotic sniper rifle a couple matches after getting a legendary engram that turned into my Zombie Apocalypse machine gun. It just felt like it was about damn time. Until then the only legendary item I had was a Fusion rifle from a random engram.


----------



## Stillhart

I picked up a purple item from a blue engram yesterday.  Unfortunately it was another Hunter item.  Oh well, now I have two legendaries and an exotic waiting for my hunter to hit 20!  lol


----------



## Evshrug

change is good said:


> ^Someone must of got all bitchy and booted my out the fire team for stepping away.
> 
> Gotta love those female hunters




Or maybe left the fireteam (notice you weren't in orbit?) since someone joined and about a minute later left. I was only in a 2 person fireteam, and you were welcome to rejoin.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

When you do the specific queen mission, bring arc weapons for the floating vex. Their shields are stupid. Also, once you reach the boss, jump to the left of him on the platform. His attack cant hit you most of the time. He doesnt have that much health, BUT all the enemies will basically one/two shot you otherwise, and they WONT disappear once you beat the boss, so you have to just run away for 30 seconds until the mission is over. I think you always get a legendary armor when you finish it the first time. Its temporary so finish it asap.

Too bad I already had both a Legendary and Exotic armor for my Warlock. I do need a Legendary armor for my Hunter, to switch out with the exotc once I get exotics of other armor pieces.

I do hope we are eventually allowed to wear all the exotics at once.


----------



## Stillhart

BTW, you will keep getting reawrds for the Queens Wrath mission as long as you have the item in your inventory.  I have three right now so I can do it three times for three rewards.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What item in the inventory?

Does that mean free Ascendant Shards due to duplicate legendary body armor/dismantling?

Has anything else dropped but body armor for anyone else? Both my characters got Body armor...

I just went through hell with my friend since we had to do the final boss as part of this. Instant one shot splash damage... but man, fusion rifle ate the health away from the boss in a hurry. Literally about 5 or so Fusion shots was all it takes. Just being open enough to hit him while evading the mob of instakill though...


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> What item in the inventory?
> 
> Does that mean free Ascendant Shards due to duplicate legendary body armor/dismantling?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got a helmet and two body armors on three different Queen missions. For every Queen bounty you turn in, you get access to a mission. It's basically a way for those with not so much luck getting Legendary armor, so far since release. Zombie is currently taking advantage and got his first Legendary pieces, helmet and chest.
  
 Axel, this should be a great opportunity for you, as well.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> What item in the inventory?
> 
> Does that mean free Ascendant Shards due to duplicate legendary body armor/dismantling?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The item is called "Queens Wrath" and it's in the Missions section of your inventory.  BTW, the mission for Queen's Wrath changes every time you do it.  So I'm not sure which one you're talking about.
  


change is good said:


> I got a helmet and two body armors on three different Queen missions. For every Queen bounty you turn in, you get access to a mission. It's basically a way for those with not so much luck getting Legendary armor, so far since release. Zombie is currently taking advantage and got his first Legendary pieces, helmet and chest.
> 
> Axel, this should be a great opportunity for you, as well.


 
  
 I've read that it dropped a ship for one guy and a sniper rifle for another.  So it's not just armor!  Of course, I got two helmets from two runs and my helmet right now is Exotic.  /rolleyes


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> I got a helmet and two body armors on three different Queen missions. For every Queen bounty you turn in, you get access to a mission. It's basically a way for those with not so much luck getting Legendary armor, so far since release. Zombie is currently taking advantage and got his first Legendary pieces, helmet and chest.
> 
> Axel, this should be a great opportunity for you, as well.


 
  
 I would need time to be able to play. I don't really see that happening this week.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I would need time to be able to play. I don't really see that happening this week.


 
 Lucky fo you, the event is two weeks long!


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Lucky fo you, the event is two weeks long!


 
  
 Yay. Hopefully I can get a day to play next week. And also hopefully some of you fine folks are off that day as well so we can join a fireteam.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Yay. Hopefully I can get a day to play next week. And also hopefully some of you fine folks are off that day as well so we can join a fireteam.


 
  
 Yup.  I'm not gonna lie, those L24 Queen's Wrath missions aren't a walk in the park.  You will get one-shotted a lot due to the damage burn modifiers.  Having someone else with you means you won't have to restart every time that happens.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Yup.  I'm not gonna lie, those L24 Queen's Wrath missions aren't a walk in the park.  You will get one-shotted a lot due to the damage burn modifiers.  Having someone else with you means you won't have to restart every time that happens.


 
  
 24? Yeah, I'll die a lot considering I'm only 22.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ah 2 weeks i was thinking it was 2 days that makes more sense finally got all legendary and an exotic bounty but i believe the queen missions inky drop either a helm or chest piece ive played 7 missions now and have onky gotten and seen those payouts and way back when the kill spread is for every kill you get 5 points and for every death you lose 2 so go positive a bunch.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> 24? Yeah, I'll die a lot considering I'm only 22.


 
  
 One or two runs and you'll be 24 easily, if not 25 or 26.  These things have 18 light base.  Just got to make it through once...


----------



## jaysins

So it turns out you have to have Raid legendaries to reach level 30. I didn't know this and discarded my raid loot for shards and now have to get the legendary gear over and start over with shard farming ... FML


----------



## Change is Good

I actually dismantled my queen mission rewards for ascendant shards. I had just bought a Vanguard helmet and Dead Orbit chest armor prior to the update, and were already being somewhat upgrade. It would have been redundant to start over, or even keep, as well.

So, I am just using the Queen bounties and missions for ascendant shards. Dismantled three rewards, and am now at Level 27. 

I still need some legendary boots, though. Just need about 30 more crucible marks and I'll be good.


----------



## Stillhart

I think the Queen's Wrath set stuff looks pretty good.  I might end up keeping those and destroying my other ones eventually.  Too bad I sunk so many shards into my current set already... makes it a hard decision...


----------



## Change is Good

For me, at least, I didn't like the Queen helmet as much as the Vanguard I have. The chest armor is actually the same as my Dead Orbit, just a different color with the Queen design. Wasn't enough to win me over.

As I mentioned, I think this was just a way for Bungie to cater to those who haven't had much luck nor marks to go Legendary.


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> For me, at least, I didn't like the Queen helmet as much as the Vanguard I have. The chest armor is actually the same as my Dead Orbit, just a different color with the Queen design. Wasn't enough to win me over.
> 
> As I mentioned, I think this was just a way for Bungie to cater to those who haven't had much luck nor marks to go Legendary.


 
  
 Yay, cater to me!


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> For me, at least, I didn't like the Queen helmet as much as the Vanguard I have. The chest armor is actually the same as my Dead Orbit, just a different color with the Queen design. Wasn't enough to win me over.
> 
> As I mentioned, I think this was just a way for Bungie to cater to those who haven't had much luck nor marks to go Legendary.


 
  
 I think people are taking advantage of it like that, but I don't think that's the intention.  We're going to see lots of events like this over time.  The next time it happens, nobody is going to need the legendaries.  They do it because these limited time events drop unique gear that you can't get once the event is over.  In 6 months people are going to go "whoa!  where did you get that awesome XXX?" and you'll know that you have something they'll never have.  
  
 This will be especially important soon enough when everyone in the game is wearing the same raid gear because that's the only way to hit L30.  The people with the alternative gear will really stand out.


----------



## Change is Good

The Queen's gear isn't all that unique. Just a different skin with the symbol, so... credit Bungie for having such a limited variety of armor to begin with... and expanding it as such...

Meh...


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> The Queen's gear isn't all that unique. Just a different skin with the symbol, so... credit Bungie for having such a limited variety of armor to begin with... and expanding it as such...
> 
> Meh...


 
  
 I have the helmet and I haven't seen one that looks like that yet.  Maybe it's different for the other classes...


----------



## Change is Good

I'm pretty sure it's design is comparable to a similar titan legendary helmet that you just haven't seen yet. If you mean the color scheme and symbolism is different, then yeah. I don't consider that unique, as you claim, though, for people to be like "where did you get that?"all enthusiastically and such.

Meh...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Queen's stuff is a reskin of other legendaries.

btw, just did a Queen mission alone... and got the same body armor I got the first time. So pissed... it was a brutal trek. My Hunter isn't exactly outfitted with the best weapons, so just dealing with shielded Shanks was brutal. The boss on the ship died quickly with my Machine Gun though. Like, 5 seconds...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What irritates me, is that we can't do queen missions with randoms. Bungie is purposefully trying to make people angry. It's not hard, as long as you have others. But to force you toplay with only your friends... COME ON.


----------



## Stillhart

Me and Evs picked up a random the last time we did one.  We saw a L27 dude fighting in towards the boss and sent him an invite and did it together.  It was worth the effort.


----------



## AxelCloris

Any of you fine folks planning to play tomorrow morning? I may be able to get on for a few hours and do some queen's bounty stuff around 10 or so. Possibly earlier if I have reason to get out of bed.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Any of you fine folks planning to play tomorrow morning? I may be able to get on for a few hours and do some queen's bounty stuff around 10 or so. Possibly earlier if I have reason to get out of bed.


 
  
 Not I.  I'm on a fairly standard 8:30-5:30 M-F work schedule.  But I've seen Mad on at plenty of random times...


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Not I.  I'm on a fairly standard 8:30-5:30 M-F work schedule.  But I've seen Mad on at plenty of random times...


 
  
 If I get what I want I'll be on first shift at work soon. That will have me leaving at either 4:30pm or 6:30pm depending on what shift I'm offered. Hoping for either, really, but the 6:30pm one would let me miss most of the rush hour traffic on the way home as well as start at 8am rather than 6am. I'd also be more in-line with my wife's work first more often than she does second or third. That'd be a big plus as well.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

During Tue-Sat I'm available from 7am-9am, and then again usually from 5pm-9pm. I may sneak in some at *cough*work*cough* as well from like 1am-4am (though I may have to step out for a few minutes at a time).

Sun-Mon, I'm available most of the day.


I really need someone to do Queen Missions with me, with my Hunter mainly. She's still on rares, other than the Body armor being Exotic/Legendary.

I have yet to get any Legendary/Exotic Primary weaponry. A few special/heavies though.


A few more shards and I'll get my warlock to 28. Literally missing a light or two which I will get as soon as I level my Legendary helmet. I think I'm 1 shard away. I did steal some shards off my Hunter, since I'll focus on her endgame after getting my Warlock ready for Raids. I'm sure just running Queen Missions should get me close to getting her Legendary equipped.

Once I reach 28, I wanna start running the Raid.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So as soon as you left, Still, I went on patrol, got a blue engram, and got legendary boots for my Hunter, which I needed. So happy for that. Now I'm just missing some gauntlets for her.

Shortly after, I got another legendary shotgun from a blue engram. 2nd legendary shotgun of a different model.


----------



## Skipshrike

If you get a faction weapon/armor on one character, can it be shared with another character on your account? Or is there a reputation requirement to use the weapon?

I ask this because I have yet to purchase anything from a vendor that requires rank 2/3.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Considering I got Dead Orbit's Deviant Gravity machine gun from a drop (or maybe Crucible, I forget), and neither of my two characters has any Dead Orbit rep, I'm positive you can share weapons freely. I gave it to my Hunter through the vault. No issues.

is it me, or do Green engrams give out green items pretty frequently, but when you get a blue engram, you get the lower tier green more often than not? Of course, Legendary engrams tend to give out way too many blues instead. It's annoying.


----------



## Stillhart

skipshrike said:


> If you get a faction weapon/armor on one character, can it be shared with another character on your account? Or is there a reputation requirement to use the weapon?
> 
> I ask this because I have yet to purchase anything from a vendor that requires rank 2/3.


 
 The faction requirement is only to BUY the weapon, not to use it.  Once you have it, you can use it on any character; transfer it by putting it in your vault.  Keep in mind that they are all L20 requirement tho.  And of course armor for one class won't work for another.  This only works for weapons.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Any of you see a legendary ship you may be able to get from queens bounty? I both read and watched people talk about it but havent seen (even from the youtube video) it.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Any of you see a legendary ship you may be able to get from queens bounty? I both read and watched people talk about it but havent seen (even from the youtube video) it.


 
  
 Yes, there's a link on Reddit:
  
 http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2h7rxi/queens_wrath_sept_23rd_oct_6th_info_megathread/


----------



## Change is Good

Yeah, Zombie was awarded this ship last night.


----------



## Stillhart

Well ****, I was waiting to break down my Queen's legendary stuff and now I'm ****ed.  
  
 http://www.bungie.net/7_Update-1015---Patch-Notes/en/News/News?aid=12190
  
 Loot caves have all been patched.  Queen's gear no longer gives ascendant materials (which is ******** btw.  Why the hell else would we grind that stupid event?).
  
  
 In other news: nerfs to Auto Rilfe and Shotguns are incoming, as well as buffs to Thorn, Bad Juju, Scout Rifles.  Strikes will become easier.  Opt-in voice comms for group activities coming "this year".  Cryptarch will be changed to be more transparent about your chances to get crap, but he will still give you the same crap.  The same thing will happen with rewards from things like the daily mission.
  
 http://www.bungie.net/7_Destiny-Dev-Notes/en/News/News?aid=12188


----------



## Change is Good

^But the Queen's armor is oh so unique, I thought? LoL


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> ^But the Queen's armor is oh so unique, I thought? LoL


 
  
 Yeah, the first time I got it.  
  
 Now that I have three helmets and two chests (it doesn't drop legs or arms), there's not much point in continuing to grind out those missions.  I'll still do the bounties for XP, probably, but that's about it.


----------



## Skipshrike

Thanks for the responses.
 My 23 Titan might be able to buy some extra handcannons for my 22 Hunter/Warlock alts.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Glad you commented on the bs patch they pushed through, like seriously? There really is no reason for grinding through the same missions for the same gear sure the ship is nice but seriously....thanks bungie.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

One of the updates is reducing treasure rates after dying (hard wipe). That means Nexus, moon mission door exploits are dead. Problem here is, what about the hard missions people are doing legitimately? Bungie goofed. It's already incredibly hard to get stuff from drops because of the retard cryptarch guy who is an a-hole and gives you worse stuff than the engram is supposed to have.

So you're telling us that if we die on a mission, we may as well back out, since we're gonna get crap chances at drops. Great move, Bungie. I'm pretty much done with the game. They should have seen what areas were being exploited, and addressed them individually. Instead, they chose to overhaul pretty much every area. The game is gonna be even more barren of enemies. Good job.

I'm actually quite peeved at the Queen stuff. So it's the ONLY legendary gear that won't drop shards? Wow. Apparently, you only get TWO different types of queen gear a day. This is why some people have been getting the same crap after every mission. Even exploiting this, you would still need a bajillion queen gear to dismantle to upgrade all your armors. It's still a hell of a grind. Now it's worse. Forget this game. Im pretty much going back to Diablo 3. They should realize how hard some of these queen missions can be, and you can't even play with randoms unless you invite.

They're just forcing us to slog through an even worse grind at every turn.

What they NEED to address is having an option in orbit to search for open parties that are doing current missions, and being able to team up. That way we have a chance at makijg friends. Not freaking having to manually interact with every person, seeing what they're doing (and not even the difficulty level theyre doing it at), and having to invite them. Also, changing the party to public defaults back to private every time you start the game.


These are issues that just should not exist.

Some of us aren't prone to playing games with others, but when we do, they make it an effing hassle to make new friends.


----------



## Stillhart

Just wanted to point out that they clarified the patch notes on the loot nerf after a hard wipe.  They're now stating that it's a temporary short-term effect.  I imagine something like 30s to match the spawn rates of treasure caves now (tho I'd have to test to see).
  
 Also, someone posted a really interesting breakdown of how many shards you could earn from the Queen's event if you did every bounty (and used some exploit to redo some).  Basically it was like 375-400 shards in two weeks, which is clearly broken.
  
 Now, I'm upset they nerfed it too, but there's got to be a happy medium between 400 and 0.  Maybe make it so you have to do 5 bounties to get one mission reward or something like that.  I dunno.  Not the best move, seemed very reactive.  
  
 But it's a new game, they're still getting the hang of this balancing act.  I suspect they'll get it nailed down soon enough.  I'm just glad they're actually trying!
  
 EDIT - Math:  http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2hh3kw/why_the_queens_wrath_was_terribly_broken_and/


----------



## Change is Good

Though very fun when playing with friends, this was a half ass released game. Extended grind for limited customization, limited planet areas to explore, schitty story, extremely repetitive, only a handful of maps on PvP. Seems to me as the game won't feel like a complete game until the expansions come out.

Drive Club, Dragon Age, and GTA V will basically make this game a recent memory in a few months.

Meh...

Edit: With that being said, I'm hopping on Destiny right now... LoL


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Though very fun when playing with friends, this was a half ass released game. Extended grind for limited customization, limited planet areas to explore, schitty story, extremely repetitive, only a handful of maps on PvP. Seems to me as the game won't feel like a complete game until the expansions come out.
> 
> Drive Club, Dragon Age, and GTA V will basically make this game a recent memory in a few months.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For someone who's gotten nearly 60 hours out of this $60 game, you sure complain about it a lot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm just giving you ****, but I do think it's important to keep things in perspective.  To me, getting that much enjoyment out of a game is rare.  I loved Tomb Raider, but it was like 20 hours and done.  I have 250 games in my Steam library; of those, I've got exactly SEVEN that are over 60 hours played (and two of those are basically the same game, X3:R and X3:TC).
  
 This game kept us completely enthralled for weeks.  If I decide to wander off and play a little Shadows of Mordor or Defense Grid 2 next week, I am not going to feel like somehow Destiny failed.  It's, quite frankly, some of the best money I've ever spent on a game.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you're putting yourself through grinding that many missions, you deserve those shards. I found that exploit for myself, and even so I didn't grind the queen missions. I like to break the monotony by doing various things. Except Crucible. Crucible for me is last resort. But now, I'm effectively playing the game for the daily, weekly, and bounties, then stopping. Once I do those, I stop playing.

the one thing that irks me is that faction gear requires crucible points. If you can get faction rep everywhere else, they shouldve made marks to buy the faction gear either universal,or give them their own marks to grind. Faction marks. That way I can still earn them through strikes. Crucibke grinding just for marks when I will have faction rep by other means... bad game design.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> If you're putting yourself through grinding that many missions, you deserve those shards. I found that exploit for myself, and even so I didn't grind the queen missions. I like to break the monotony by doing various things. Except Crucible. Crucible for me is last resort. But now, I'm effectively playing the game for the daily, weekly, and bounties, then stopping. Once I do those, I stop playing.
> 
> the one thing that irks me is that faction gear requires crucible points. If you can get faction rep everywhere else, they shouldve made marks to buy the faction gear either universal,or give them their own marks to grind. Faction marks. That way I can still earn them through strikes. Crucibke grinding just for marks when I will have faction rep by other means... bad game design.


 
  
 On the plus side, you're pretty much past the point where you actually need that rep for anything other than buying items to tear down.  And if you're not buying items to tear down, there's a 200 mark cap (per type) in your inventory so there's no reason to grind further than that.
  
 It's funny, I'm also getting to the point where I'll be just logging on to do some dailies/weeklies, and then doing other things.  But I'm not like... upset or disappointed about it.  I get that they want you to grind to get to 30 and I don't feel like grinding so I play until I'm bored and then I'm going to do something else.  I don't take it personally.  
  
 Back to happy thoughts, when are we going to take a crack at the Vault of Glass?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That requires a large amount of time, and I only have that much free, uninterrupted time on sunday and monday. Otherwise, I have an hour here or there, and then frequent interruptions that would definitely spell disaster in the Vault.

Im down for it though.

Nightfall strikes too. I almost beat the Nexus one this week...alone, while grinding for Fusion rifle kills for the last of the requirements for the Exotic fusion rifle. Then I got mobbed by one shotting minotaurs. 

if you die during the nightfall strike, they force you back into orbit. You can tell how stressed I was just getting to the boss. Shanks had solar burn, and were eating up my special/heavy ammo, since primaries did nothing.

I definitely don't recommend trying it alone. Getting the fusion rifle kills was exhausting enough. I only had a crappy one.


----------



## Stillhart

Hopefully the raid locks will make it doable in small chunks.  The world record speedrun is 31 minutes last I checked, so in theory we shouldn't need a lot of time per lock once we figure out what we're doing.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Stillhart I'll be on around 11-12 tonight I'm absolutely up for it. Been trying to put enough people together to get a crack at it I think we can do it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Since I've essentially capped my Warlock at 28, and because there is no longer a reason to do Queen Missions (I just needed shards), I'll be focusing on my Hunter for now, since she still needs to max out her skills, and I haven't even touched her Gunslinger class outside of the first level. She still needs Legendary/Exotic gauntlets.

Other than that, all I need now is stupid Ascendant materials to boost my level to 29-30, but since that will now take an eternity, I don't see myself playing much longer, to be completely honest. I'm burned out on this game, and they just made it that much harder to enjoy.

I really like ths way my Hunter looks right now. The Thunderdevil shader makes her look like a cyberninja.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Since I've essentially capped my Warlock at 28, and because there is no longer a reason to do Queen Missions (I just needed shards), I'll be focusing on my Hunter for now, since she still needs to max out her skills, and I haven't even touched her Gunslinger class outside of the first level. She still needs Legendary/Exotic gauntlets.
> 
> Other than that, all I need now is stupid Ascendant materials to boost my level to 29-30, but since that will now take an eternity, I don't see myself playing much longer, to be completely honest. I'm burned out on this game, and they just made it that much harder to enjoy.
> 
> I really like ths way my Hunter looks right now. The Thunderdevil shader makes her look like a cyberninja.


 
  
 You have 100 hours between your two characters.  I can see why you're burnt out!  
  
 It's cool, I feel similarly.  I think conquering the VoG will be it for me in this game.  I'll continue to play on and off, but not as religiously as I've been.  You're right, I feel soft-capped at 27 right now and I don't really have any desire to grind out those shards.
  
 Shadows of Mordor is getting some RAVE reviews (Polygon gave it a 9.5!).  That comes out on Tuesday, which is good timing for a 20h break from Destiny I think.


----------



## AxelCloris

The soundtrack is live and on sale for a limited time, $10!
  
 https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/destiny-original-soundtrack/id923127978
  
 44 songs for $10? Heck yes.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> The soundtrack is live and on sale for a limited time, $10!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



****** YEAH!!!!! Took long enough but can I get it from itunes to my android without losing a buncha quality :/?


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> axelcloris said:
> 
> 
> > The soundtrack is live and on sale for a limited time, $10!
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure there are other places you can buy it if you're not an Apple guy.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm looking and it's not on the google market :Z and can't find it there nor on amazon :'(


----------



## Stillhart

Time to rejoice, gentlemen!
  
 http://www.bungie.net/en/News/News?aid=12202
  
  
The 1.0.2 patch will go live next week, and includes several changes to the Cryptarch and Engram experience.  These changes guarantee that Engrams will always decode into items at or above the quality of an engram.
 
Only Engrams that drop after 1.0.2 are subject to this change.
 
*Cryptarch Changes* 
Cayde-6 took the Cryptarch aside and showed him a sack of doorknobs. He decoded that mystery pretty quickly.
 
Legendary Engrams will always produce Legendary or better quality items, including Materials or Exotics
Rare Engrams will always produce Rare or better quality items
Rare engrams will have an increased chance to produce Legendary quality items
 
 
*Activity Changes*
 
Daily Heroics, Weekly Heroics, and Vanguard: Tiger Playlist activities will include Rare and Legendary Engrams in addition to their existing rewards
 
 
*Item Changes*
 
Ascendant materials have been promoted to Legendary to closer associate them with the gear they are used to upgrade
Legendary Engram items that exist in your inventory will be demoted to Rare quality when the patch goes live, so decode them while you can. But let’s be honest--even if you don’t, we all know they were blues already...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Looks like theyre making it less grindy. The cryptarch troll shouldve done this to begin with.

9 times out of 10, legendary engrams give me rares. person.

What I don't understand is the Ascendant material changes. I thought it was always tied to legendaries. I don't remember rares requiring it. I gotta check.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Time to rejoice, gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



I just screamed "Thank God" very loudly and scared my employees haha but omgsh thank goodness no more grinding uber difficult levels for a f'ing rare or uncommon item THANK YOU BUNGIE def makes up for the huge nerf to the farming.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

They honestly should've spent some of that 500 million to have an artist render a lot more equipment options. So many people look alike, no thanks to the lack of gear variety. A shader here or there doesn't make much of a difference if they're also limited, and everyone uses the same ones. So many Achilles wearers. I'm glad I got a Thunderdevil shader. Haven't seen many if any look like my Hunter.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Looks like theyre making it less grindy. The cryptarch troll shouldve done this to begin with.
> 
> 9 times out of 10, legendary engrams give me rares. person.
> 
> What I don't understand is the Ascendant material changes. I thought it was always tied to legendaries. I don't remember rares requiring it. I gotta check.


 
  
 I think they just meant that they're changing it from a blue to a purple on the item itself.  Very minor change.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Oh speaking of which stillhart howd you do in the raid yall get past stage 2 after I got off?


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Oh speaking of which stillhart howd you do in the raid yall get past stage 2 after I got off?


 
 Nope, we got stuck on the last phase of that fight.  We had him to a teeeeeensy sliver of health before we wiped.  It was so disappointing.  I'll have the SUROS Regime later tonight so that should help... tho it will need some leveling.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Aw man that absolutely sucks I really wanted to stay on but 430-5 am comes really early when it's already 2 haha I'll try and get on tonight but Christina has a friend over so I may have to play some board games or something with em.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Bought the Suros Regime with my Strange Coins, though I was eyeing that Exotic helmet for my hunter. So I had enough Mote of Lights to buy a Golden Engram, and coincidentally, it was that very same Exotic helmet. Lol.

IMAGINE if I had went and bought the helmet with 23 strange coins, THEN wasted 23 motes of light to get the helmet again? I would've quit right then and there. Next time, I'll know to buy the engram FIRST.

The Suros Regime auto rifle is pretty neat. Slow rate of fire though, but a lot of ammo in the clip, so it takes forever before you have to reload again. Pretty good weapon. I notice EVERYONE is using it now though, lol. The thing that irks me is that the next upgrade to it makes it recoil more, so I think I'll hold off until the one after that which raises accuracy.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Bought the Suros Regime with my Strange Coins, though I was eyeing that Exotic helmet for my hunter. So I had enough Mote of Lights to buy a Golden Engram, and coincidentally, it was that very same Exotic helmet. Lol.
> 
> IMAGINE if I had went and bought the helmet with 23 strange coins, THEN wasted 23 motes of light to get the helmet again? I would've quit right then and there. Next time, I'll know to buy the engram FIRST.
> 
> The Suros Regime aurto rifle is pretty neat. Slow rate of fire though, but a lot of ammo in the clip, so it takes forever before you have to reload again. Pretty good weapon. I notice EVERYONE is using it now though, lol.


 
  
 It's awesome for pve, not great for pvp.  Hard light is much better for pvp with that crazy ROF.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hoping one of you guys hops on in about 3 1/2 hours so I can do the weekly strike with my Warlock for 6 more strange coins.

Had I started on the Titan as well, that would guarantee me 18 strange coins per week. Ah well. I don't feel like going through the game one more time.

I don't like the high ROF auto. Way too recoil-y and weak. Not good for medium distance fights. Shingen and Cydonias though... the Suros Regime seems to be an uber Cydonia, game mechanic-wise.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Mad I'm on if you want to add me


----------



## AxelCloris

Thinking I may have time to finally play later tonight if some of you fine folks are around. And I'm off work tomorrow so I can play a decent amount of time then, I hope.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Thinking I may have time to finally play later tonight if some of you fine folks are around. And I'm off work tomorrow so I can play a decent amount of time then, I hope.


 
 I recommend running the Queen's Wrath bounties/Missions to get legendary head/chest.  That should get you leveled pretty quickly.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I recommend running the Queen's Wrath bounties/Missions to get legendary head/chest.  That should get you leveled pretty quickly.


 
  
 So you're gonna be on tonight and tomorrow to run these with me, right? Yes? Awesome. I'll see you there.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> So you're gonna be on tonight and tomorrow to run these with me, right? Yes? Awesome. I'll see you there.


 
 I'll be on at my normal time:  after-Isaac-goes-to-bed o'clock.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> They honestly should've spent some of that 500 million to have an artist render a lot more equipment options.



As an artist who formerly tried making a living in the fine arts, nobody wants to spend much on art. So they probably had just a few artists working on rendering, texturing, and polishing armor. I Bet they're still making more.




stillhart said:


> It's awesome for pve, not great for pvp.  Hard light is much better for pvp with that crazy ROF.



DPS being equal, I prefer lower ROF because it's easier for me to maintain aim and hits On target. Higher ROF minimizes the penalty to missing a few bullets, which for the average person will make it more effective, but there are plenty of gamers who would benefit from a trade in the other balance direction.



mad lust envy said:


> I don't like the high ROF auto. Way too recoil-y and weak. Not good for medium distance fights. Shingen and Cydonias though... the Suros Regime seems to be an uber Cydonia, game mechanic-wise.




The hard light is basically an über Shingen. I definitely keep the big stability boost upgrade on.




axelcloris said:


> So you're gonna be on tonight and tomorrow to run these with me, right? Yes? Awesome. I'll see you there.



I'm done with work at 6:45 (might be asked to stay late), so barring network issues with my Verizon router again I'll be looking forward to playing with you again!


----------



## AxelCloris

evshrug said:


> I'm done with work at 6:45 (might be asked to stay late), so barring network issues with my Verizon router again I'll be looking forward to playing with you again!


 
  
 Speaking of routers, tonight will be my first time gaming on my new ASUS RT-AC68U courtesy of T-Mobile. Completely free, love it! It's a shame the PS4 doesn't support AC but man is that router making my iPhone's internet speed sing.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> Speaking of routers, tonight will be my first time gaming on my new ASUS RT-AC68U courtesy of T-Mobile. Completely free, love it! It's a shame the PS4 doesn't support AC but man is that router making my iPhone's internet speed sing.



 


How'd you get a free router? I've got t-mobile and would love to get a better router than my cheaper belkin it's a dual band but still don't think it's a good one


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> How'd you get a free router? I've got t-mobile and would love to get a better router than my cheaper belkin it's a dual band but still don't think it's a good one


 
  
 If you have a phone on your account that's enabled for WiFi calling and you're on a post-paid account then you can get one for free. Now it'll be a $25 deposit but they were waiving that until the 24th. Free shipping on it.
  
 http://www.t-mobile.com/offer/wifi-calling-wifi-extenders.html
  
 I had the former flagship ASUS Dark Knight router and this new one kicks the old N66U's butt.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I played a little earlier, and got a Legendary Engram within 5 minutes of playing. It ended up being a Legendary Scout Rifle. Pretty slow ROF for a scout rifle, which I think is beneficial for Scout Rifles due to the higher damage per shot. This thing is a head exploding beast! I've noticed most Scout Rifles take quite a few headshots, but this one puts things down almost like a strong Sniper rifle.

I'll post up the name soon.

I now have quite a bit of legendary special and heavies, and 1 Legndary prmary, and 1 Exotic primary. Looks like I can now make an effort for a Nightfall strike, and then the Raid.

Change, noticed you playing Nightfall... I wanted to play with you, but you had a full room.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Change, noticed you playing Nightfall... I wanted to play with you, but you had a full room.


 
  
 Yeah, and we actually breezed right through it, surprisingly. We were all L 28 and had supers to compliment each other.


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Yeah, and we actually breezed right through it, surprisingly. We were all L 28 and had supers to compliment each other.


 
 I heard this week's was pretty easy for a Nightfall.  I want to do it to get one under my belt... plus the XP and Rep buff wouldn't hurt either...


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> If you have a phone on your account that's enabled for WiFi calling and you're on a post-paid account then you can get one for free. Now it'll be a $25 deposit but they were waiving that until the 24th. Free shipping on it.
> 
> http://www.t-mobile.com/offer/wifi-calling-wifi-extenders.html
> 
> I had the former flagship ASUS Dark Knight router and this new one kicks the old N66U's butt.


 
 I have a N66 Dark Knight and it's pretty good.  I just wish the QoS worked a little better.  What's better about this one besides the price?  I heard the replacement for the Dark Knight wasn't as good.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I have a N66 Dark Knight and it's pretty good.  I just wish the QoS worked a little better.  What's better about this one besides the price?  I heard the replacement for the Dark Knight wasn't as good.


 
  
 The AC66U left a bit to be desired, so I didn't get it. The AC68U is the replacement for the 66U. They ended up fixing a lot of the QoS with that router, but the one I have specifically takes T-Mobile's WiFi calling and gives it priority in the QoS settings. Beam forming is wonderful and lets me get a much fuller coverage of the house. And now that we have AC devices (mainly our iPhones) we can finally utilize an AC connection. Remember the issues I had the last few times we played and I needed to reset the router to restore the NAT settings? I hope this fixes that as well. We'll see soon.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wow, just got a Red Death exotic pulse rifle from an engram. WOOT

Looks like a Lancer from Gears of War.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I expect you guys to run some Nightfall with me soon, assuming you've hit 28.

COME ON. So many hours put into this game, and I have yet to do it once. :'(

My Raven is waiting...


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> I heard this week's was pretty easy for a Nightfall.  I want to do it to get one under my belt... plus the XP and Rep buff wouldn't hurt either...




This week's Nightfall was NOT easy. Nexus is a pain in the ass. We had done the daily and weekly already that same night, so it was our third time doing it. The practice runs just prepared us for it...


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> This week's Nightfall was NOT easy. Nexus is a pain in the ass. We had done the daily and weekly already that same night, so it was our third time doing it. The practice runs just prepared us for it...


 
 I didn't say it was easy, I said it was easy for a Nightfall.  Nightfall is supposed to be harder than normal mode raid.  I'm impressed that you beat it, don't worry.  :-D


----------



## Army-Firedawg

*Grumbles* I'm soft capped at 27 till I get an exotic armor which I GOT!!!!!!.........That turned into a helm for a hunter :'( . Was only 1 strange coin away from a weapon and just couldn't get one haha oh well just get it next weekend no biggy. I DO however really want to complete a raid.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> *Grumbles* I'm soft capped at 27 till I get an exotic armor which I GOT!!!!!!.........That turned into a helm for a hunter :'( . Was only 1 strange coin away from a weapon and just couldn't get one haha oh well just get it next weekend no biggy. I DO however really want to complete a raid.


 
  
 Yeah, well I'm soft capped at 27 until I can get a metric **** ton of Ascendant Shards.  Since that's not happening anytime soon, I'm pretty much twiddling my thumbs at this level.
  
 On the plus side, I got an exotic from a purple engram today ("Plan C" fusion rifle).  A little later I got a ship blueprint from a chest.  A bit later I leveled the cryptarch and got 2 more purples...on of which turned into another exotic ("Ice Breaker" sniper rifle)!!  I now have 2 exotic primaries, 3 secondaries and 1 heavy.
  
 So I spent my vanguard marks on a tier 3 sparrow instead of another weapon.  It's pretty fast, but the side to side thing is useless.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Yeah, well I'm soft capped at 27 until I can get a metric **** ton of Ascendant Shards.  Since that's not happening anytime soon, I'm pretty much twiddling my thumbs at this level.
> 
> On the plus side, I got an exotic from a purple engram today ("Plan C" fusion rifle).  A little later I got a ship blueprint from a chest.  A bit later I leveled the cryptarch and got 2 more purples...on of which turned into another exotic ("Ice Breaker" sniper rifle)!!  I now have 2 exotic primaries, 3 secondaries and 1 heavy.
> 
> So I spent my vanguard marks on a tier 3 sparrow instead of another weapon.  It's pretty fast, but the side to side thing is useless.





*lifting middle finger and proceeding to make circling motions with it*


----------



## Stillhart

http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2hpv07/a_guide_to_vault_of_glass/
  
 Here's a good breakdown of the stretegy for Vault of Glass.  If you haven't read up on it or watched a video, now's a good time.  We're almost all ready to go now so get educated!  
  
 We tried to put together a semi-pickup group of random friends today and it was a disaster since 3 people hadn't read or watched anything about it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wanna go into the Vault blind the first time. Just... I need to experience it for myself. I got like 3 legendaries today ridiculous. Also a ship called Nyx or something with a front end I have never seen on another ship. Pretty stoked.

I have so many legendaries and exotics, I don't even know where to start levelling. T'was a good day.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

.....**** all yall *walks away with little peashooter that's goes pew pew pew instead of the cool kids bang bang bang*


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> I wanna go into the Vault blind the first time. Just... I need to experience it for myself. I got like 3 legendaries today ridiculous. Also a ship called Nyx or something with a front end I have never seen on another ship. Pretty stoked.
> 
> I have so many legendaries and exotics, I don't even know where to start levelling. T'was a good day.


 
  
 Man, I always run with people when they get great stuff. I'm jealous again.


----------



## Stillhart

...aaand the servers are down...


----------



## Change is Good

Sucks for whoever was in the middle of a Raid...


----------



## AxelCloris

Looks like it's a DDOS attack by hacker group Lizard Squad. Some people need to get a life.


----------



## AxelCloris

At MLE's request I'm going to pair the HE-400 with my Shure alcantara pads. I'm thinking I may do so tonight with some Destiny. I'm getting familiar with the sound of the HP200 with the same pads so I'll have a good reference to compare the two.
  
 I hope I don't fall in love with the HE-400 again since I'm trying to sell them right now.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> At MLE's request I'm going to pair the HE-400 with my Shure alcantara pads. I'm thinking I may do so tonight with some Destiny. I'm getting familiar with the sound of the HP200 with the same pads so I'll have a good reference to compare the two.
> 
> I hope I don't fall in love with the HE-400 again since I'm trying to sell them right now.


 
  
 Well if the pads do the same thing they did to my HP100 and HE-4, they'll suck out the treble and bump up the bass impact. Since the treble is generally the sticking point with those (based on what I've read), should be interesting...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Anybody get lucky in getting the Queens Ship? Been busting my butt and have yet to nail one. Also just seen a raid drop of a legendary sparrow called timebreaker that looks absolutely awesome even gives like a nitro boost....at the cost of exploding if you use it to long haha


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Well if the pads do the same thing they did to my HP100 and HE-4, they'll suck out the treble and bump up the bass impact. Since the treble is generally the sticking point with those (based on what I've read), should be interesting...


 
  
 Yeah, that's the effect that they had on my HP200, smoothing out the treble and bumping the bass slightly and leaving the mids pretty much alone. I hadn't thought to try the pads with the HE400 until MLE mentioned it. I hope my E12 is charged so I can use it tonight with the Mixamp. If they sound amazing it'll be harder to sell them, but they'll still be going. My HP200 with the "modded" BoomPro is a great and simple combo (damn you, Change).
  
 Speaking of I'll probably end up braiding my BoomPro cable to shorten it, if I do I'll post a photo or two in MLE's gaming thread. It may end up as the perfect length for a Mixamp 5.8 Rx.


----------



## AxelCloris

I've noticed that the chests are much easier to hear through the HE-400 than my HP200. Must be due to their slightly different signatures and driver design. But man were chests so much easier to spot last night than before. Almost makes me want to cancel my sale for the HE-400 and sell the HP200 instead.


----------



## Change is Good

That's because of the upper treble peak of the HE400, I would believe?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

He's been using it with the 1540 pads, which should cut down treble... hopefully.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> He's been using it with the 1540 pads, which should cut down treble... hopefully.


 
  
 It's smoothed a bit off the top of the HE-400's treble, but it hasn't brought the treble down to the same level as the mids so it's still emphasized somewhat. It's a nice sound, if only it were more convenient to game with the HE-400. The HP200 are just so much simpler. BoomPro from headphone into Mixamp Rx and done.


----------



## AxelCloris

Wow, this collection from a Bungie AMA really explains a lot about the game and why it feels like it's made with a cookie cutter.
  
 http://www.bungie.net/en/Forum/Post/70895980/0/0


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Wow, this collection from a Bungie AMA really explains a lot about the game and why it feels like it's made with a cookie cutter.
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/en/Forum/Post/70895980/0/0


 
  
 This was confirmed false on the Reddit thread.  Click the link at the top and look at the title of the thread on Reddit:
  
*Info inside confirmed false by Bungie employees*[AMA Request] Someone from Bungie or Activision who can give us a full story on what happened in the final year of Destiny's development.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I read and dont remember seeing anything being confirmed other than they said he/she wouldnt provide any proof of employeement for fear of reprimand and also at the bottom a claimed fraud auditor says (and i agree with his claim given his idea of evidence) that his/her claims should ve taken as true.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> I read and dont remember seeing anything being confirmed other than they said he/she wouldnt provide any proof of employeement for fear of reprimand and also at the bottom a claimed fraud auditor says (and i agree with his claim given his idea of evidence) that his/her claims should ve taken as true.


 
  
 Deej specifically denied the claims.  Believe what you want, I guess.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have a lot of love/hate for this game. You can tell the plot/narrative is a horrible mess, with a lot of missing information and bad decision on how the existing information is presented to us. It really does feel like a horribly rushed game in that aspect.

The saving grace of this game is the combat, and the loot grinding (as annoying as it can be). It's terribly addictive.

But it's unmistakable that the game is a shell of what it should have been. They should be ashamed at the cookie cutter cutscenes, and non-existent general plot. The mythology, the lore is AMAZING. What they could have, should have done with it would've been something as massive as...Mass Effect.

I dont think DLC will save the story, since it still wouldn't change the general structure and presentation of what was shipped. DLC may ADD to it, but not change the structure itself.

I think we have to wait for Destiny 2 before we get the game we SHOULD'VE had in the first place.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> Deej specifically denied the claims.  Believe what you want, I guess.



 


I believe it could go either way but them saying it is false isn't surprising at all cause why would they say yup he works here and yup he/she's right we butchered the game cause noone could agree on somethin half way through and we wanted to suck more money out of you. I highly doubt that more like they'll deny everything by saying he/she has no affiliation with the company.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> I have a lot of love/hate for this game. You can tell the plot/narrative is a horrible mess, with a lot of missing information and bad decision on how the existing information is presented to us. It really does feel like a horribly rushed game in that aspect.
> 
> The saving grace of this game is the combat, and the loot grinding (as annoying as it can be). It's terribly addictive.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just think it's odd that people hold Bungie/Destiny to this higher standard than say CoD or BF.  The "story" and "narrative" in those games hardly deserves the term most of the time.  You play your 5 hours of campaign and then proceed to shoot things with absolutely no narrative structure for the rest of the time.  Borderlands?  Much more/better story, but much ****tier in many aspects than Destiny.
  
 Destiny, at the end of the day, is better than than those games.  Maybe not much, but it's better.  Yet people can't **** about how much better it could/should have been.  I think we all get that the story is bad.  That horse has been beaten to death.  I wish people would talk more about how they still can't stop playing it because it's really FUN.
  
 EDIT - BTW, not super directed at MLE.  Just a general rant.


----------



## Change is Good

Meh...


----------



## AxelCloris

Anyone going to be around tomorrow for some Destiny? I'll probably start late morning/early afternoon and play for a while. Gotta get some more Queen's rewards. Need to get my rep up with her, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm actually trying yo set up a Raid for Friday night, so I'll be on. This will probably be my last weekend playing Destiny, religiously. Drive club and BF4 (with its newest patch and map pack) will be it until November.


----------



## jaysins

Do you guys use destinylfg.com to set up matches?


----------



## Skipshrike

Bahahaha! Level 26 hunter.

I can't wait to play more now that the newest patch is out.

Sorry, I laugh because the hunter hasn't finished Venus and has never been to Mars in the story. It piggybacks on my friend's to get the bounties on those planets completed.


----------



## Stillhart

We had a really good raid run last night.  Made it all the way to the final room before I had to abruptly leave.  Sorry about that all!
  
 Hopefully we can finish it off tonight!


----------



## jaysins

I feel so left out with an xbox one :/


----------



## Stillhart

jaysins said:


> I feel so left out with an xbox one :/


 
  
 It's fine, the Xbox One is a better system overall.  Also, you'll feel much less left out when all the Halo games start coming out (MCC in November and Halo 5 beta in December).  :-D


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> *It's fine, the Xbox One is a better system overall. * Also, you'll feel much less left out when all the Halo games start coming out (MCC in November and Halo 5 beta in December).  :-D




*Disclaimer*: 

Highly subjective statement...


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> *Disclaimer*:
> 
> Highly subjective statement...


 
  
 Well obviously.  
  
 But you know, from someone who owns both.  Most people with loud opinions don't.
  
 Did you guys get much further last night or are we going to continue the raid tonight?


----------



## Change is Good

The Raid wasn't finished, but ended hilariously when I revived myself to pick up the relic after everyone died. Only Ev and I saw it, but it was one of those classic goof moments of mine. I wish I had recorded it lol

Ev, you should post that last door entrance pic, here


----------



## lenroot77

Is it me or is the sound positioning in destiny a little goofy?

I've had destiny for a since launch but just a few days ago I got hooked on it. Pretty fun stuff. If anyone wants to add me on ps4 my gamer Id is lenroot77. The raids are a blast!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Of course, I miss it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That raid run with Change and Zombie was stressful, lol. Couldn't beat it.

Least I got the Super Good Advice exotic machine gun today.


----------



## Skipshrike

lenroot77 said:


> Is it me or is the sound positioning in destiny a little goofy?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had destiny for a since launch but just a few days ago I got hooked on it. Pretty fun stuff. If anyone wants to add me on ps4 my gamer Id is lenroot77. The raids are a blast!



 


What setup are you using to listen to Destiny's audio? I'm using Sony's Wireless Gold headset and the positioning is fantastic. (I still use hi-fi stuff, I swear! >_>)


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> That raid run with Change and Zombie was stressful, lol. Couldn't beat it.
> 
> Least I got the Super Good Advice exotic machine gun today.




Yeah, thanks for helping us get past the checkpoint, at least. We tried, again, and... failed, again. We made some progress, though, and became familiar with the strategy. We'll get it, eventually.

Super Good Advice is okay, but I prefer my Zombie Apocalypse for some reason. The Hawkmoon hand cannon I got from a vanguard strike random drop, however, is a BEAST!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh yeah, I got Zombie Apocalypse AND The Swarm, plus SGA today. Just legendary and exotic machine gun day. I already had Thunderlord, Deviant Gravity as well.

edit: Scored the Hard Light auto rifle through a Legendary engrm after a Strike.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Finally got an exotic i could actually use today (the mohawk helmet one) haha but i now have 3 exotic bounties going at the same time, yup got 3 within a week. Invictus, bag juju, and thorn


----------



## Change is Good

Guys, a good enough fusion rifle will destroy the oracles inside the teleport with one shot. 

I actually think Zombie and Ev should trade places, since Ev works so well with Stillhart. Let Zombie enter the teleports with Ck101 and I, because we could use a titan when having to deal with the miniatard in the jungle side.

Just a thought...


----------



## jaysins

I have the Hard light fully upgraded and just got the Suros on the Weekly Nightfall. Decisions decisions.


----------



## lenroot77

skipshrike said:


> lenroot77 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or is the sound positioning in destiny a little goofy?
> ...





Im usinh dolby headphone...ive never had issues with it before. But with destiny I have the hardest time pinpointing sounds. 

Ive been tempted to check out the gold headset, its cheap and simple.


----------



## Stillhart

lenroot77 said:


> Im usinh dolby headphone...ive never had issues with it before. But with destiny I have the hardest time pinpointing sounds.
> 
> Ive been tempted to check out the gold headset, its cheap and simple.


 
  
 It's also SUPER uncomfortable.  It's convenient and the surround works.  For the price, especially on sale, you're not going to get much better.  But yeah, I wouldn't recommend it if you game for more than 2-3 hours at a time.


----------



## PixelSkills

lenroot77 said:


> Im usinh dolby headphone...ive never had issues with it before. But with destiny I have the hardest time pinpointing sounds.
> 
> Ive been tempted to check out the gold headset, its cheap and simple.


 
 You want the best positional audio for consoles get a Astro Mixamp Pro and a good open back headphone such as Sennheiser  hd 558 or 598. If you want a built in Mic get the Sennheiser g4me one.. I have the Mixamp and G4me One and I can pinpoint everything in destiny although the sound engine isnt the best for positional accuracy.


----------



## Skipshrike

I have to charge the headset as frequently as I do my controller. This makes me leave the PS4 in standby every four days after adapting.

Oh yeah! It does have a customizable EQ through the headset app you can get from the PSN store and it has a very good mic.

Granted...my Astro Mixamp 2011 with my AKG K712 Pro was fantastic. However, all inbound voice audio from friends was very, very soft. Apparently this is a bug that is only solved with a firmware upgrade available to newer versions of the Mixamp. 


It should be noted that a newer Astro will work with both the PS4 and the Xbox One.


----------



## Stillhart

skipshrike said:


> I have to charge the headset as frequently as I do my controller. This makes me leave the PS4 in standby every four days after adapting.
> 
> *Oh yeah! It does have a customizable EQ through the headset app you can get from the PSN store and it has a very good mic.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I found the EQ to be nothing more than a gimmick.  And my friends all commented about how much worse the mic on the PS Gold headset sounded over my cheap $5 mic from Aamzon.


----------



## PixelSkills

Even on the new mixamp the incoming chat audio is still lower then id like.. pisses me off because astro customer support is horrible!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

pixelskills said:


> Even on the new mixamp the incoming chat audio is still lower then id like.. pisses me off because astro customer support is horrible!!!


 
  
 I have to have mine set to about 75% chat/25% game to get reasonable chat levels. But then the volume doesn't need to go much past 12 o'clock. It's not an issue in actual use for me.


----------



## Change is Good

^Same, here...


----------



## PixelSkills

It may be because im using the sennheiser g4me one and not the a40 headset.. i dont know.. i have mine at 75% voice and have to have my main volume at 100%


----------



## AxelCloris

It must be down to the headphone. I'm not using an A40 either. I don't care for them at all. I'm using it with an HP200 and BoomPro cable.


----------



## PixelSkills

Im also on the PS4, what about you?


----------



## Change is Good

axelcloris said:


> It must be down to the headphone. I'm not using an A40 either. I don't care for them at all. I'm using it with an HP200 and BoomPro cable.




+1


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My volume is almost maxed out, with the voice/game, heavily leqning towards voice. If your headphone is even remotely not super easy to drive, then yes, Mixamp alone won't cut it at all. Attach an external amp.

I game with the Monster DNA Pro which isn't super hard to drive, but the game audio is on the quiet aide when I'm pushing the voice chat so much, just to hear my friends. Doesn't bother me, since it's hard to hear people when the game audio is even remotely close to chat audio.


----------



## Change is Good

So, we finished the Raid and...

I only got Ascendant energy and a damn shader


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> So, we finished the Raid and...
> 
> I only got Ascendant energy and a damn shader


 
  
 Tough crowd!  What about that feeling of "holy ****, we did it!"?


----------



## Change is Good

Yeah, there was that. But... no Raid armor, whatsoever, throughout the whole entire thing was a huge disappointment.

Well, there were all those ascendant shards and energy that did help me fully upgrade all my armor to reach Lvl 29, along with the Icebreaker and Zombie Apocalypse to reach 300 damage. So, I guess and can feel slightly good about it...


----------



## jaysins

Beat Atheon on Hard last night. Have to have at least one level 30 though because at 29 I could not handle the relic and survive. All I got was shards and an exotic spaceship lol.


----------



## Change is Good

jaysins said:


> Beat Atheon on Hard last night. Have to have at least one level 30 though because at 29 I could not handle the relic and survive. All I got was shards and an exotic spaceship lol.




Exactly why I'm pissed I didn't get any raid armor. That's the only way to reach level 30 and have a fair chance to doing the raid on hard difficulty.


----------



## lenroot77

pixelskills said:


> You want the best positional audio for consoles get a Astro Mixamp Pro and a good open back headphone such as Sennheiser  hd 558 or 598. If you want a built in Mic get the Sennheiser g4me one.. I have the Mixamp and G4me One and I can pinpoint everything in destiny although the sound engine isnt the best for positional accuracy.




I have a mix amp and a dss, just sold my hd558s they are great for positioning... But they just weren't fun enough for me. Currently have a pair of a700s with a labtec mic and a pair of dt990s.


----------



## jaysins

change is good said:


> Exactly why I'm pissed I didn't get any raid armor. That's the only way to reach level 30 and have a fair chance to doing the raid on hard difficulty.


 
 Well I was able to do everything else. We were all level 29 except the one guy, who funny enough, got the Vex fusion rifle that's a primary. Such a lucky guy lol


----------



## Evshrug

I was pretty excited to get the Midas Multitool two nights ago in a loot chest mid-raid, and I thought the new challenges and use of space in the Raid rooms were quite interesting. Felt like a different game since only one part felt like "horde mode." So, I wasn't there for beating the raid (tho I had finished fully leveling up my Hard Light and a few armor pieces in prep for it, my primary does more DPS than my heavy now lol), but the "throughout" gameplay may have been the most fun I've had in this game. I'd like to again do it again, seems a good way to get great gear.


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Exactly why I'm pissed I didn't get any raid armor. That's the only way to reach level 30 and have a fair chance to doing the raid on hard difficulty.


 
  
 It's unrealistic to expect to beat it once and be ready for hard mode.  Most people who play it don't get raid armor.  I certainly didn't, though I noticed 3-4 pieces dropping every time we passed a new stage.


----------



## Change is Good

stillhart said:


> It's unrealistic to expect to beat it once and be ready for hard mode.  Most people who play it don't get raid armor.  I certainly didn't, though I noticed 3-4 pieces dropping every time we passed a new stage.




I never said that beating it one time would have me ready for Hard mode. One fukn' piece of armor could have helped get partially there, at least.

You didn't get any armor, but have yet to beat it. If you do the complete final stage (not the checkpoint we started on the other night), you have two random drops left. I'm sure once you do beat it, you'll feel the same disappointment if you have the same outcome as me.

Edit: I'm not worried, though. The raid fireteam we put together beat Atheon rather quickly once we found a rhythm. Everyone played their part quite well, and we ran through it within 3-4 cycles. I'm sure we'll be getting together every week until we get to Lvl 30.


----------



## Skipshrike

Are most of us on PS4?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

skipshrike said:


> Are most of us on PS4?


 
  
  
 Yeah pretty much there's a few xbox gammers on this post though.


----------



## jaysins

Lol, just me I feel


army-firedawg said:


> Yeah pretty much there's a few xbox gammers on this post though.


 
 Lol, just me I feel like.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Just stick with the thread someone will join in who's got an Xbox and either way you learn some cool things.



But on another note just finished my invictive (spelling) shotgun bounty (first of three exotic bounties done) and I could have sworn I heard someone say it was a primary shotgun :/


----------



## eskimo

XB1 here too.

I'm justa lurking most of the time here.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I PITY YOU PEOPLE.


Nah, but really my IRL friends are Xbox guys, so I'm kinda left out.


----------



## Stillhart

I ditched my IRL friends to play with these a-holes on PS4!  Last time I make that mistake!  I'm totally ditching these guys to play Halo on Xbone.


----------



## Change is Good

I been ditched these guys. It's how we were able to complete the raid. Had to play with other Battlefield vets who are used to teamwork


----------



## Army-Firedawg

There we are knew they were out there.

But heres proof that they shipped out the FULL Destiny game then just pretty much put locks on areas unless you bought the "DLC" 

Destiny Glitch - How To Enter The Vex Citadel!: http://youtu.be/KH0g8zuHHvM

Not a glitch this area has been here from day 1 someone just figured out how to get in. This isn't dlc thus is bull crap butchery of a game and am f u to customers.


----------



## Stillhart

Can I have your stuff?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

How's iron banner, guys? I have a feeling it's gonna completely be dom9nated by the guys with vex fusion rifles and maxed out armors. Doesn't seem balanced to me. Those who traded in all the queen armors for shards will have all the luck.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm a level 29 but keep getting murdered by the damn SUROS. Pretty much nothing but people running around with it and the Invective, leveled completely. Schit is cheasier than regular Crucible.


----------



## Stillhart

There's a lot of hate on Reddit right now for Iron Banner.  Since you get no rep from losing, most people quit out halfway.  This leads to non-quitters being punished and it leads to people getting dumped into ongoing, losing games.  
  
 Also, in case you didn't know, there's an exploit to beat the final boss of the raid super easily in about 2 minutes.  I expect it to be patched soon so if anyone wants to cheeze the final boss for free lootz, now's the time.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> There's a lot of hate on Reddit right now for Iron Banner.  Since you get no rep from losing, most people quit out halfway.  This leads to non-quitters being punished and it leads to people getting dumped into ongoing, losing games.
> 
> Also, in case you didn't know, there's an exploit to beat the final boss of the raid super easily in about 2 minutes.  I expect it to be patched soon so if anyone wants to cheeze the final boss for free lootz, now's the time.


 
  
 I'll cheeze for a chance at no loot.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Im wanting tob try the raid out again if anyones game.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Im wanting tob try the raid out again if anyones game.


 
 What happened to the big "f u" to the customers?  Over it already?


----------



## Change is Good

Can't beat 'em, cheese 'em, huh?

Wow :/


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> Can't beat 'em, cheese 'em, huh?
> 
> Wow :/


 
  
 Seeing as I'm not part of a "raid team" then cheesing seems the best use of my time. I love groups that work together and are willing to improve as a team. Since I have nothing like that currently then just getting through the fights quickly and easily to "farm" the raid is the best use of my limited time since I can spend more time in other aspects of the game.


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Can't beat 'em, cheese 'em, huh?
> 
> Wow :/


 
  
 Hard to beat em when the raid group finishes the raid with only half the team.
  
 Wow.


----------



## Change is Good

Hard to do a raid when people don't work as a team.

Wow

Edit: I think I remember Ev asking me to remove someone from that original raid team the night we started from the checkpoint and couldn't finish. Doesn't feel good when it's the other way around, huh? *No offense*


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> Hard to do a raid when people don't work as a team.
> 
> Wow
> 
> Edit: I think I remember Ev asking me to remove someone from that original raid team the night we started from the checkpoint and couldn't finish. Doesn't feel good when it's the other way around, huh? *No offense*


 
  
 If you feel I wasn't contributing to the team, you must have been higher than I thought.  Remind me again who was explaining the fights and the strategies?


----------



## Change is Good

You're jumping to conclusions, budd. I never said you didn't contribute, I just said you don't work well as a team with me, personally. I disagree entirely too much with you and Ev on a variety of things,and vice versa,for us to even attempt any such thing. That last boss, done the right way, requires critical teamwork. You know this.

Working with six people, together as a team, is not an easy task. This is why we invited fellow Battlefield buddies to help. Neither one of you were online, at the time, anyway. MLE got an invite, but he had to work.

Bunch o' freakin' cry babies never agreeing on who holds the relic and who does what will never work. Nothing personal against you guys, jus sayin'...

*shrug*


----------



## Evshrug

change is good said:


> Hard to do a raid when people don't work as a team.
> 
> Wow
> 
> Edit: I think I remember Ev asking me to remove someone from that original raid team the night we started from the checkpoint and couldn't finish. Doesn't feel good when it's the other way around, huh? *No offense*




Not sure what point you're trying to make between you and Still, I was talking about God's Own cuz he was frequently going in "Leeroy Jenkins!" Mode - funny the first time.

I think that I teamed up/meshed with both of you guys well, and I have a lot of practice with Still, but I wouldn't like to be used as a point for contention between you two. Let's not make this ugly, neh? Just saying "no offense" or "nothing personal" right after offensive or personal remarks doesn't make anyone look like a good guy.


----------



## Change is Good

I put that in bold print because that is exactly how you quoted it that night. Also, it was to strike a nerve because someone always takes what I say, incorrectly. Prime reason why this is the subject, at this very moment. We don't mesh well, at times.

Either way, I'm done talking about it.


----------



## Stillhart




----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I ended up dominating my first4 Iron Banner matches, almost entirely with the Pocket Infinity Fusion rifle. Seriously, that thing needs to be nerfed. it's WAAAAY too OP. I mean, it's an AUTO Fusion rifle. It does have a long startup, but jesus, people didn't have a chance. 20+ kills in every game. WITH a bad connection. I was taking a whole clip to take some guys down because of the issues I was having, yet, it was still spraying away. It has an 8 round clip with one of it's perks, AND it returns some ammo as well. I have had some full clip wastes ending up being like 15 straight shots.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> So I ended up dominating my first4 Iron Banner matches, almost entirely with the Pocket Infinity Fusion rifle. Seriously, that thing needs to be nerfed. it's WAAAAY too OP. I mean, it's an AUTO Fusion rifle. It does have a long startup, but jesus, people didn't have a chance. 20+ kills in every game. WITH a bad connection. I was taking a whole clip to take some guys down because of the issues I was having, yet, it was still spraying away. It has an 8 round clip with one of it's perks, AND it returns some ammo as well. I have had some full clip wastes ending up being like 15 straight shots.


 
  
 Oh man I'd love that exotic bounty. But I haven't received a single one yet. Boo. I'd like that or one of the sniper rifles.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As you all may know, one well placed fusion shot = death. I get at LEAST 8 horribly quick chances. XD


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> As you all may know, one well placed fusion shot = death. I get at LEAST 8 horribly quick chances. XD


 
  
 I'm just thinking how awesome something like that would be on boss fights. I'm already decent with my current fusion rifle in the crucible.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> What happened to the big "f u" to the customers?  Over it already?


 
  
 Oh no they still shafted us. Doesn't mean I'm not going to play what I bought. They already got my hundred bucks not playing won't change anything. Then again if a million people did because of said bait and switch they did maybe AAA titles might learn to give what they promise. What they did give us is still fun but all complaints have already been said a hundred times over.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Oh man I'd love that exotic bounty. But I haven't received a single one yet. Boo. I'd like that or one of the sniper rifles.


 
 I have that bounty.  I have to get 200 fusion rifle kills in the Nightfall strike.  Ugh.  That's going to be SO tedious.  But there's a lot of talk about this gun so I should probably do it.
  
 Also, I beat the raid last night with another group of friends.  I got the same shotgun I already had two more times.  I also got the same Titan Mark that I already had.  So... bummer there.  
  
 But then we beat the boss and I got Atheon's Epilogue.  It's one of only two primary weapons with elemental damage (the other one is dropped by Atheon in hard mode).  Pretty psyched about that; it's pretty much best-case scenario.
  
 EDIT - Beat it without cheezing it, BTW.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I have that bounty.  I have to get 200 fusion rifle kills in the Nightfall strike.  Ugh.  That's going to be SO tedious.  But there's a lot of talk about this gun so I should probably do it.
> 
> Also, I beat the raid last night with another group of friends.  I got the same shotgun I already had two more times.  I also got the same Titan Mark that I already had.  So... bummer there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I need that rifle in my life. Then I need a strike with bonuses to void damage...
  
 One of these days I'll actually run through a raid.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I need that rifle in my life. Then I need a strike with bonuses to void damage...
> 
> One of these days I'll actually run through a raid.


 
  
 Yeah, that gun is going to make this week's Nightfall much easier.  Too bad I need to get a zillion fusion rifle kills.
  
 If you're on and I have time and I can get enough friends together, I'll run you through it.  It took us about 4 hours last night and most of us had only run through once or not at all.  Teamwork, good attitude, and the ability to keep making small changes and small progress was key to winning.  By the end of it, we had it so down pat that we felt like we could go back the next day and do it in one try.  It's to the point where we were aiming at where the enemies were going to be before they spawned.  
  
 It's pretty fun and I definitely hope you get to experience it.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Yeah, that gun is going to make this week's Nightfall much easier.  Too bad I need to get a zillion fusion rifle kills.
> 
> If you're on and I have time and I can get enough friends together, I'll run you through it.  It took us about 4 hours last night and most of us had only run through once or not at all.  Teamwork, good attitude, and the ability to keep making small changes and small progress was key to winning.  By the end of it, we had it so down pat that we felt like we could go back the next day and do it in one try.  It's to the point where we were aiming at where the enemies were going to be before they spawned.
> 
> It's pretty fun and I definitely hope you get to experience it.


 
  
 I doubt I'll be on any time soon. I have a 6:20 AM flight to Denver in the morning and I work until 11:30 tonight. So it's going to be going home, double checking that everything is packed and going straight to bed for about 3 - 3.5 hours of sleep.
  
 And even if I forego sleep I doubt you'll have 5 people who are willing to be up until 4 AM during the week for this.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I doubt I'll be on any time soon. I have a 6:20 AM flight to Denver in the morning and I work until 11:30 tonight. So it's going to be going home, double checking that everything is packed and going straight to bed for about 3 - 3.5 hours of sleep.
> 
> And even if I forego sleep I doubt you'll have 5 people who are willing to be up until 4 AM during the week for this.


 
  
 Well we raided from about 9pm to 1am my time last night, so that would have been 4am your time! 
  
 Regardless, there's no rush.  Just whenever you're ready and have time, I'll be happy to help even if I've already done it that week.


----------



## theragekage

stillhart said:


> I have that bounty.  I have to get 200 fusion rifle kills in the Nightfall strike.  Ugh.  That's going to be SO tedious.  But there's a lot of talk about this gun so I should probably do it.
> 
> Also, I beat the raid last night with another group of friends.  I got the same shotgun I already had two more times.  I also got the same Titan Mark that I already had.  So... bummer there.
> 
> ...


 
 I have beaten the raid a solid 5 times now and still haven't gotten the Epilogue. Fortunately I did get some raid arms on one of the runs. If I get chatter white one more freaking time though...


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Well we raided from about 9pm to 1am my time last night, so that would have been 4am your time!
> 
> Regardless, there's no rush.  Just whenever you're ready and have time, I'll be happy to help even if I've already done it that week.


 
  
 While tempting, I'm going to get some sleep tonight. It doesn't help that I woke up around 6:30 to see the eclipse and check in for my flight so I'm running on about 5 hours of sleep at the moment. And I don't want to skip my precious 3 tonight. I'm definitely down for next week, though.


----------



## jaysins

I have done 8 runs now on the raid, one on hard, and still need the chest piece.... and the vex mythoclast of course


----------



## theragekage

jaysins said:


> I have done 8 runs now on the raid, one on hard, and still need the chest piece.... and the vex mythoclast of course


 
 How was hard mode? I have about a million shards just sitting there but can't bring myself to upgrade my non raid gear. Still wondering if it is worth it to upgrade to a 29 yet or just keep running it on my 2 characters on normal in hopes I get more raid gear. Everyone keeps saying that as a 29 you have to be carried through the raid, similar to being a level 26 on normal mode.


----------



## jaysins

Hard mode is hard lol. It's pretty tough and I'd say you need one level 30. I would recommend getting to at least level 29 as Atheon is pretty easy on it and if nothing else, and you can do that part of it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wanna do a raid from beginning to end. But since im a 'noob' who doesnt have any idea how to run one, except one section, not sure many will do it with me. That and I dont havhe consistent free time to do it. I could only play in chunks. Destiny came out two months too late, in my case.

Not having Queen's bounties has helped wean me off this game a bit, since I can do Vanguard bounties fairly quickly, and I'm not in a rush to do Iron Banner since, it's only a few days, then its gone again. No chance to get it to level 3 without really wanting to pull my hair out from so much Crucible.

So yeah, I wont be playing much from this point on.

im sure most of you will have all your Raid gear by the time im able to play a lot.

Least I was able to get my Warlock to 29 with zero raid gear.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> I wanna do a raid from beginning to end. But since im a 'noob' who doesnt have any idea how to run one, except one section, not sure many will do it with me. That and I dont havhe consistent free time to do it. I could only play in chunks. Destiny came out two months too late, in my case.
> 
> Not having Queen's bounties has helped wean me off this game a bit, since I can do Vanguard bounties fairly quickly, and I'm not in a rush to do Iron Banner since, it's only a few days, then its gone again. No chance to get it to level 3 without really wanting to pull my hair out from so much Crucible.
> 
> ...


 
  
 TBH, it's not hard to do in small chunks.  There are raid locks after every phase and you have a week before they reset.  You could spend 10 mins doing the front door and get your first raid chest no problem.  
  
 If you are the party leader, the locks will follow you.  That way, you could invite your friends to help when they're on and it will always start where you left off.  Even if your friends have already gone through.
  
 They've done a really good job of making the raid approachable, IMO.  Considering I beat it last night in 4 hours, a week of an hour here and there should be plenty of time.


----------



## jaysins

There are tricks to each part that you'll learn that make it fairly easy. Me, a couple friends and three randoms, lvl 29 and 28, beat the whole thing on normal in less than an hour the other night. I think the record is around 30 minutes for an entire run through, which is insane. On hard though I haven't been able to beat it straight through and have had to do it in chunks.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Right now, I'm having a really bad Wifi problem, getting about 300kb/s down, and around the same up (yes, that bad). This temporary living situation is killer on my free time.

I can't even go through a full Vanguard Strike before it boots me with an error.

Guess it's time to focus on Diablo 3.


----------



## jaysins

mad lust envy said:


> Right now, I'm having a really bad Wifi problem, getting about 300kb/s down, and around the same up (yes, that bad). This temporary living situation is killer on my free time.
> 
> I can't even go through a full Vanguard Strike before it boots me with an error.
> 
> Guess it's time to focus on Diablo 3.


 
 Yea those connections will kill the game for you. I have 50 Mbps with comcast and I still sometimes need to buffer when on my bike going through zones. Hopefully the living situation improves soon!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Some randoms invited me to do the Nightfall. Got a Hard Light... my second one. Looks like exotics always have the same upgrades. Dismantled for some Energy. The other guys got 10 strange Coins, and a warlock's legendary mask... if not Exotc, which was unlike one I've seen.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Some randoms invited me to do the Nightfall. Got a Hard Light... my second one. Looks like exotics always have the same upgrades. Dismantled for some Energy. The other guys got 10 strange Coins, and a warlock's legendary mask... if not Exotc, which was unlike one I've seen.


 
  
 We tried the Nightfall yesterday and couldn't beat it.  Gave up after a couple hours.  That last fight is absolutely brutal and hiding under the platform doesn't help when he just goes and stands on top while shanks pepper you from afar.  :-/


----------



## eskimo

Any European/ UK folks need anymore friends on XB1? eskimo4130 - my GT

I'm lvl 26 but have been saving my shards for when i really need to upgrade. Only done the raid once. So that time could be now!?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

stillhart said:


> We tried the Nightfall yesterday and couldn't beat it.  Gave up after a couple hours.  That last fight is absolutely brutal and hiding under the platform doesn't help when he just goes and stands on top while shanks pepper you from afar.  :-/




we stayed right at the beginning where you sort of jump off a cliff to hit that first group of Vex with the Minotaur. It's somewhat separate from the rest of the battlefield, and only a few enemies venture that far. The priest sticks next to the corridor, and there is a SLIGHT opening in the rocks where you can see the top of his head, and he's shooting at you but can't hit you. You can fire away freely, though the danger lies in the mobs. Some shanks, some stealth vandals and some captains may venture to that area, so just jump back away from the battlefield and take them out. You may have to leave that safety to aggro the Priest back to that good spot.

It was very tough. Both me and one other had to self ressurect twice.

I wanna do it with my hunter, but....maaaaan it's not easy.


----------



## Stillhart

I'd be down to try again, knowing there's a strategy I haven't tried yet.  Might hit you up later if I see you on.


----------



## lenroot77

Ya all sound like a bunch of friggin pros here... I just hit lvl 20 by the sounds of it I'm not going to be able to compete in most of these events? Or even be able to hold my own. I've only got one legendary gun and it's an auto rifle which is by far my least favorite weapon.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If Scout Rifles were any good, they'd be my choice. I love semi-auto weapons. But they need a buff, quickly. When a pistol is one shotting from long distance, yet Scouts need 2-3 shots, you know there is a problem.

Right now, my fave primary is the Red Death. Super, super accurate, very powerful, and doesn't deplete ammo like Autos do. It's my go to for tough missions. However, since my fave exotic is the Pocket Infinity, I dont use the Red Death much anymore, and have been stuck using the Shadow Price auto, which is pretty good, but not Red Death good.

The Suros Regime for me feels like its been nerfed. Takes a bit longer taking down mobs compared to Red Death.


----------



## Alex528

I haven't played Destiny in a week, but I enjoy the game a lot. I'm just incredibly disappointed that (I'm going to gamble and say activision had a lot to do with this) about the whole expansion thing. I get the whole 10 year plan idea, but I just don't feel like I just played $70 worth of content. It might just be me, but I'm not 100% sure about the worthiness of buying this game over any other games for the simple fact that there isn't much game to it.


----------



## Stillhart

FYI, my absolute favorite exotic weapon in the game right now is on sale from Xur this weekend for only 17 strange coins.  If you can afford it, I HIGHLY recommend you grab an Ice Breaker.  I'm strongly considering buying a 2nd one for my alt...


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> FYI, my absolute favorite exotic weapon in the game right now is on sale from Xur this weekend for only 17 strange coins.  If you can afford it, I HIGHLY recommend you grab an Ice Breaker.  I'm strongly considering buying a 2nd one for my alt...




How do I get Stillhart to sign into my account and buy it for me... Hmm...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Ya all sound like a bunch of friggin pros here... I just hit lvl 20 by the sounds of it I'm not going to be able to compete in most of these events? Or even be able to hold my own. I've only got one legendary gun and it's an auto rifle which is by far my least favorite weapon.



 


haha try playing with em lol. But If you're on later feel free to hit me up and we'll get you through whatever mission you're having trouble with, even get you some legendary armor maybe.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> How do I get Stillhart to sign into my account and buy it for me... Hmm...


 
  
 You won't have time between now and Sunday morning?  That would be a major bummer...


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> You won't have time between now and Sunday morning?  That would be a major bummer...




I'm in Denver until Monday. But even then I only have 7 coins so I couldn't afford it.


----------



## Change is Good

Ice Breaker is a big benefit to have on Raids. Grab it up, if you can!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dunno, not a fan of snipers. So much more beneficial to have a Fusion rifle in that slot. But damn it if it ain't very powerful and that unlimited ammo is really helpful. I can see it being very good for Nightfall where you have to stay the hell away from enemies.

I am using it though. Just, that's my Pocket Infinity slot, lol.

Currently doing the Bad Juju Crucble 10000 points, as well as the 500 void kills in crucible for Thorn. I assume it/s not 500 kills, but points right?

Too bad the bounties are on separate characters. Would've been nice to kill 2 in one shot.

With my Warlock, got Dead Orbit, FWC, Vanguard, and Crucible all to at least level 3. Just New Monarchy is left (about to be level 1), then I can start wearing cool class items again.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> I dunno, not a fan of snipers. So much more beneficial to have a Fusion rifle in that slot. But damn it if it ain't very powerful and that unlimited ammo is really helpful. I can see it being very good for Nightfall where you have to stay the hell away from enemies.
> 
> I am using it though. Just, that's my Pocket Infinity slot, lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe for Bad Juju it's 75 points for warlock kill/assist and 25 points for anyone else kill/assist.  For Thorn, it's 5 point per kill and -2 points per death.
  
 Here's a good resource:  http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2ift04/all_exotic_bounties_guide/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll get started on these probably on Sunday. When I get home tomorrow, it's all vanguard bounties first. Icebreaker has waaaay too much zoom for my taste. Definitely a situational weapon. But damn... hitting things for almost 6000, and that was without upgrading it. It is definitely the best sniper I've used.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Guys I would LOVE to actually run raids this Sunday/Monday. I'm a noob when it comes to raids, but I'm pretty damn smart when it comes to gaming in general, so I pick up what I have to do quite easily. I just don't wanna research the raid on videos. I'd just rather progress through the Raid while having someone pointing things what I should do. I think during my initial first raid run (which was near the end of a raid anyways) I picked up a lot despite the team being a bit fragmented on what to do, and not fully understanding the mechanics on how to beat Antheon. Now that lots of you know exactly what to do, i'd pick up how to run a raid properly within one run.

I really prefer to just start on Hard Mode raid, for that Vex Mythoclast, but not sure if I have to run normal first. I want ALL the raid only drops.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I'm in Denver until Monday. But even then I only have 7 coins so I couldn't afford it.





If you give one of em ur info we could do a weekly at 28 and get you your coins that way.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Guys I would LOVE to actually run raids this Sunday/Monday. I'm a noob when it comes to raids, but I'm pretty damn smart when it comes to gaming in general, so I pick up what I have to do quite easily. I just don't wanna research the raid on videos. I'd just rather progress through the Raid while having someone pointing things what I should do. I think during my initial first raid run (which was near the end of a raid anyways) I picked up a lot despite the team being a bit fragmented on what to do, and not fully understanding the mechanics on how to beat Antheon. Now that lots of you know exactly what to do, i'd pick up how to run a raid properly within one run.
> 
> I really prefer to just start on Hard Mode raid, for that Vex Mythoclast, but not sure if I have to run normal first. I want ALL the raid only drops.


i open on sunday and have monday off and would love to learn right with you, been trying to get people together for a raid to try it myself.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Guys I would LOVE to actually run raids this Sunday/Monday. I'm a noob when it comes to raids, but I'm pretty damn smart when it comes to gaming in general, so I pick up what I have to do quite easily. I just don't wanna research the raid on videos. I'd just rather progress through the Raid while having someone pointing things what I should do. I think during my initial first raid run (which was near the end of a raid anyways) I picked up a lot despite the team being a bit fragmented on what to do, and not fully understanding the mechanics on how to beat Antheon. Now that lots of you know exactly what to do, i'd pick up how to run a raid properly within one run.
> 
> I really prefer to just start on Hard Mode raid, for that Vex Mythoclast, but not sure if I have to run normal first. I want ALL the raid only drops.


 
  
 You can't run hard mode until you're 30 and you can't get to 30 until you've gotten raid armor from normal mode.  Besides, you'll want to run both each week for more chances at phat lootz.  I hear that once you have it on farm, it only takes about an hour for normal.


----------



## Change is Good

I've done the raid twice on normal, now. Still no raid gear...

I do have two raid weapons, though.

We tried it on Hard the other night. Let's just say we got destroyed after opening the first door. Once someone dies, they cannot revive until the next checkpoint. Definitely recommend a group of 29s and 30s, only, for it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry Still, it was my last match before work.

Iron Banner is ****. Due to the ridiculous bounties, people have resorted to camping out with their machine guns near control points to get their sprees. That, and the game puts you into matches that are 5000 points behind, due to all the people backing out since you get no rep if you lose. I won't ever, ever touch Iron Banner anyinstantly witheen tearing it up on regular Crucible with the Pocket Infinity. About 5000 points to go for Bad Juju. I got 5000 points in about an hour. Should have that weapon first thing tomorrow morning. After that, need some void kills for the next step in the Thorn Exotic bounty.

After getting these things I'll go back to never touching Crucible until the next time I need exotic bounty stuff. That and if I feel I want some Dead Orbit armor.

It was hilarious though, I killed the whole enemy team with the Bladedancer during the last like 3 seconds of a match. 6 streak, instantly. I still don't like Hunter for Crucible though. Warlock ftw.

Had this one moment where my entire team was taking a flag, and a random Titan ran into the room, ground pounded and killed us instantly. I'd like to know if Titans have startup animations for Supers because holy hell their super is broken. I have been killed while starting a super with the Warlock and Hunter, but i have never seen a Titan not demolish anyone with their supers instantly.


----------



## AxelCloris

Will any of you fine folks be online around 1 AM (ET) Tuesday morning? My flight lands around midnight tomorrow and I'd like to get the weekly in before the cutoff, which I believe is 5 AM (ET) Tuesday morning. Doing the weekly will give me 6-9 coins to spend next weekend on Xur.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Sorry Still, it was my last match before work.
> 
> Iron Banner is ****.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agree that IB is ****.  And yes, Titans have a startup animation and I've been killed out of it plenty of times.  I've also whiffed my super plenty of times.  Try double jumping straight up when you see a titan about to smash.
  


axelcloris said:


> Will any of you fine folks be online around 1 AM (ET) Tuesday morning? My flight lands around midnight tomorrow and I'd like to get the weekly in before the cutoff, which I believe is 5 AM (ET) Tuesday morning. Doing the weekly will give me 6-9 coins to spend next weekend on Xur.


 
  
 I'll likely be around.  Hit me up.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got the Bad Juju. Also started the Invective bounty, but first, gotta do the void weapon kills for Thorn.

I really want the Exotic scout rifle bounty, but that one has never shown up for me. All the others have almost constantly.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Got the Bad Juju. Also started the Invective bounty, but first, gotta do the void weapon kills for Thorn.
> 
> I really want the Exotic scout rifle bounty, but that one has never shown up for me. All the others have almost constantly.


 
  
 There's no exotic scout rifle bounty in game yet.  People think it will turn on when the Trial of Osiris goes live.
  
 And honestly, doesn't look that good except for the solar damage.


----------



## DEMENTxUSA

*Console: *PS4
*Level:* 26
*Class: *Warlock
*PSN:* DEMENT__
*Legendary:* 2 (Boots, Arms)
*Exotic:* 1 (Chest)
*Favorite Weapons:* Fusion Rifle, Sniper, Auto Rifle, Canon, RPG. 
*FWC:* Rank 2
*Subclasses:* Voidwalker (100%), Sunsinger (25%),
  
_- You may add me, i have not completed Raid nor Nightfall. 

 - Currently not playing atm, will tomorrow. _
  
_Updated 10/12/2014_


----------



## AxelCloris

What's an exotic bounty? I don't believe that they exist. I've never seen this illusive creature.


----------



## N D Plume

mad lust envy said:


> I really want the Exotic scout rifle bounty, but that one has never shown up for me. All the others have almost constantly.


 
  
    Hey, is there some way to get those exotic bounties to trigger? Or do you just have exceptional luck? Haha. I've only had one so far.


----------



## DEMENTxUSA

axelcloris said:


> What's an exotic bounty? I don't believe that they exist. I've never seen this illusive creature.


 I've never had one ,but there is 2 rumors I've heard on obtaining one 

1. Complete 3 bounties in one mission/session.

2. Turn in all 5 bounties at once.

Doing one of these creates a chance of an exotic bounty . I don't know which one is legit or if both are


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dunno, either I play too much, or I have incredible luck. Exotic bounties trigger way too much for me.

Thanks a million to Stillhart for going through the ordeal of the last step in the Thorn bounty. Jesus... I feel like that's harder than Nightfall strikes.


So i guess i have them all in this order:

Pocket Infinity
Super Good Advice
Bad Juju
Thorn
Invective

Invective was really a piece of cake to get. The 25 spread I got in 2 games. In fact, within the first minutes of the second game, I already got the spread. You need 50 spdcial ammo synthesis, which I already had 25 of them, so it wasn't too expensive getting the rest.

Really, the only one worth getting asap is the Pocket Infinity. Just, trust me. It is waaaay too good. 

I feel Bad Juju pales next to Red Death, but I haven't leveled it up. Red Death is a beast of a pulse rifle.

Thorn is...I dunno, I prefer my Dead Orbit hand cannon. Invective doesn't touch my Comedian shotgun with the elusive automatic fire (which the Comedian sold in the Vanguard store doesn't have).

Super Good Advice... sucks. No, really, it is horrible. Get The Swarm or Zombie Apocalypse instead. Thunderlord is a better exotic lmg, but even so Legendaries seem better to me.

So yeah, Exotics are ok, but I feel the Legendaries are more useful.


----------



## Change is Good

I keep skipping the Thorn bounty because of that same last step. Ck101 and I helped Zombie_X, and man... that shcitt was crazy. I revived myself a handful of times on the outside while they were stuck in the hallway at the entrance.

Thorn is actually the only exotic bounty I've yet to complete. I might, one day, but... no need with the Hawkmoon by my side.

Of all those, I'm only digging the Invective and Pocket Infinity. It's true what MLE says, many Legendaries out there that are better. Zombie Apocalypse > SPA

In other news, picked up a God of War shader from the Cryptarch rank up, last night (after MLE joined us halfway through the daily, then ditched us after completing ).


----------



## Stillhart

dementxusa said:


> I've never had one ,but there is 2 rumors I've heard on obtaining one
> 
> 1. Complete 3 bounties in one mission/session.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have gotten all the exotic bounties, multiple times.  It's definitely not #2 above because I have had 3 exotic bounties at the same time.  #1 seems far more likely, since I do tend to turn in multiple at the same time.  Even yesterday I turned in 4 at once and the exotic popped after the third.  I've heard it's just a straight 2% chance to drop and any other "triggers" are just observational bias.  *shrug*  
  
 Either way, the best advice I can give it to just do a crap load of bounties.  It'll pop eventually.  Not that you really care...see below...
  


mad lust envy said:


> I dunno, either I play too much, or I have incredible luck. Exotic bounties trigger way too much for me.
> 
> Thanks a million to Stillhart for going through the ordeal of the last step in the Thorn bounty. Jesus... I feel like that's harder than Nightfall strikes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have 4/5 and I'm still finishing up my Pocket Infinity bounty.  God that's tedious.  Bad Juju is god awful.  Thorn is not bad but nothing special either.  My legendary hand cannon (Lord High Fixer) is objectively better.  Invective is... well I don't like shotguns so I'm not a good judge.  But I'll say that my Found Verdict with full auto and 6 rounds in the chamber feels better.  
  
 I just got SGA leveled to the 2nd perk last night so I need to experiment more with it.  It's not bad, but I prefer my The Swarm better.  Fortunately, I don't need to choose between them since I need a fire damage MG anyhow.  When I don't need fir, though, it's The Swarm or The Truth.
  
 So yeah, PI is the only one worth getting right now.  SGA is fun with the ammo perk, but there are better ones.  Invective is super easy to get so worth trying.  I wouldn't even bother with Thorn or Bad Juju unless you are super optimistic for the incoming buff.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

change is good said:


> I keep skipping the Thorn bounty because of that same last step. Ck101 and I helped Zombie_X, and man... that shcitt was crazy. I revived myself a handful of times on the outside while they were stuck in the hallway at the entrance.
> 
> Thorn is actually the only exotic bounty I've yet to complete. I might, one day, but... no need with the Hawkmoon by my side.
> 
> ...




That's so funny! I literally just got God of War right before I went to bed. Leveled up the Cryptarch, and there it was.

Bad Juju isn't TOO bad, but it just has too small a clip, and it's damage pales to even a Vanilla Red Death. It def needs a buff. Thorn, I dunno, it feels weak. The feedback, the damage, the sllw as hell reload, I don't find anything worthwhile with it. Even with it's poison, I feel it is outclassed by Legendary hand cannons. The Venation III has been soooo good for me.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Thorn I can attest after the cap to get it and using it....kinda sucks though I don't have any problem with bad juju pve does me just fine but oh lordy does ice breaker rock the socks it's painful when I have to put it away.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I do like the Ice Breaker. So good for Nightfall. Otherwise, I only use Icebreaker once I run out of special ammo with my Pocket Infinity in a hairy situation where there is no ammo. Icebreaker with Solar Burn.... is disgusting.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> I do like the Ice Breaker. So good for Nightfall. Otherwise, I only use Icebreaker once I run out of special ammo with my Pocket Infinity in a hairy situation where there is no ammo. Icebreaker with Solar Burn.... is disgusting.


 
  
 Try Ice Breaker with Weapons of Light and Time's Vengeance buffs against the raid boss.  I was critting for 17k and I'm not even fully upgraded yet.


----------



## Stillhart

Nerfs ahoy!
  
 http://www.bungie.net/7_Hotfix---10142014/en/News/News?aid=12283
  
  
The most recent hotfix (1.0.2.2) for Destiny goes live on October 14th. This hotfix includes a number of changes to weapon balance across archetypes (e.g., lowering Auto Rifle effectiveness and increasing Scout Rifle damage output), specific weapons (Vex Mythoclast and Pocket Infinity) and includes a number of fixes to issues with the Templar encounter in the Vault of Glass.

We're still working on a larger update which will address under-performing Exotics and overall class balance.

*General*


```
[color=rgb(28, 28, 28)]  Fixed a bug where the Valkyrie-O5X Ship was the same as the Aurora Lance [/color]
```
 *Classes*


```
[color=rgb(28, 28, 28)] Titan Unbreakable: Fixed an issue with the perk granting more agility than intended Warlock Brimstone: Perk can now activate if player is airborne [/color]
```
 *Weapons*


```
[color=rgb(28, 28, 28)] General Fixed some issues related to quick weapon swapping Auto Rifles Base Damage decreased by 2% Reduced Precision Damage multiplier from 1.50 -> 1.25 (head shot bonus) Stability decreased by 4% - 17% (driven by stat value) Hand Cannons In-air accuracy now increased Scout Rifles Base damage increased by 6% Damage vs. Combatants increased by 6% - 25% (based on tier) Improved target acquisition, plus additional recoil tuning. Shotguns Decreased base damage at maximum range (falloff) by 20% Shot Package Perk now has a slightly wider cone of fire The Rangefinder and Shot Package perks are now mutually exclusive Exotic Weapons Vex Mythoclast Base Damage decreased by 34% Increased Precision Damage multiplier from 1.25 -> 1.50 (headshot bonus) Pocket Infinity Enhanced Battery Perk has now been replaced with the Speed Reload Perk Perks Metal Detector: Fixed a bug that prevents this perk from actually providing additional ammo Lightweight: Fixed a bug that allowed additional agility to apply even when a weapon was stowed [/color]
```
 *Activities*


```
[color=rgb(28, 28, 28)] Strikes Engram rewards from strikes now appear in the post-game Activity Summary Raid - Vault of Glass Templar Encounter Kill volume added to sniper platforms to prevent players from sitting on top of them Relic is now removed and respawned if the holder leaves the playable area [/color]
```
 *Destinations*


```
[color=rgb(28, 28, 28)] The Fallen have also retreated from their hold over the Rocket Yard to discuss a new takeover plan[/color]
```


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Jesus Christ... they couldn't have left the extended battery and reduced damage for Pocket Infinity? A 3 round clip is going to make it utterly worthless, due to long charge time. Way to go Bungie. It needed a nerf, not turn it completely useless.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Jesus Christ... they couldn't have left the extended battery and reduced damage for Pocket Infinity? A 3 round clip is going to make it utterly worthless, due to long charge time. Way to go Bungie. It needed a nerf, not turn it completely useless.


 
  
 Well on the bright side, now it's just as bad as every other exotic bounty!
  
 Srsly tho, isn't it 6 by default and 8 with the battery?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My main prpblem is that the nerfs ruin these weapons in PVE. Pocket Infinity was NOT broken in PVE.

They should've sepatated weapon balances between pvp and pve.


----------



## DEMENTxUSA

mad lust envy said:


> My main prpblem is that the nerfs ruin these weapons in PVE. Pocket Infinity was NOT broken in PVE.
> 
> They should've sepatated weapon balances between pvp and pve.


 
 completely agree, i seriously think all nerfs and balances should have been on PVP only, its not like it was hurting the PVE said . Also what the hell is that at the buttom? The fallen have left an area? so if we go here they are gone?


----------



## Change is Good

Some advice on Level 30 raids. Completely upgrade your Atheon's epilogue and other oracle perk guns, guys. Unless you are a 30, taking out those oracles without the perk will be almost impossible. Also, the guy holding the relic must be a Lvl 30 Titan to have any real chance at taking out the Miniatard, quickly, on Venus.

Utter failure, otherwise. Tonight's try was a prime example.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just did this week's Nightfall...alone, no self-ressurect.

Void weapons are a must. Icebreaker for the Walker section mostly.

First section with the fallen and hive battles: Go to the green cave. Seriously, stay in that area. Only venture out to lure them closer. They will not follow you all the way, and you dont have to worry about sneaky mobs spawning behind you.

Walker section: Stay the hell back, to the back building near the center. NOT the building you first see, as that area will agitate the Walker tank AND have a captain and vandal spwan near you. Pick off the tank with the Icebreaker. I suggest a good scout rifle as the primary so you can pick off shots whule Icebreaker is regenerating. If you stay back, NOTHING will attack you. Once the tank goes down, move forward slowly, picking off the mob. The captains have arc shields and the shanks have solar shields, but due to the void burn, your machine gun and/or fusion rifle (after swapping out the Icebreaker) will make short work of everything else.

Sepiks Prime: First guys are easy, just stay back where the door opens. Once you clear them, Sepiks will start attacking. His attack is Void, so yeah...that's a thing. He will kill you if if gets one solid shot in. My tip: Whip out your fusion rifle for the Shielded shanks, but dont kill them all. ONLY kill the ones that get close to your section. By that, I mean the open hallway next to the stairs. You will wanna stay there almost at all times. By leaving one of the far shanks alive, no other enemies will appear. Use yoour void machine gun to whittle down Sepiks, being careful not to take a full blast to the face. My hunter could with stand around two indirect shots. Dont worry about hitting the eye. Just go far enough to hit his body. Void damage will still take off a lot per shot. So bring heavy and special synthesis. A very accurate, slow firing machine gun like the Zombie Apocalypse will be amazing.

EASIEST Nightfall by a mile. Just be careful.

What did I get? 12 Shards. Just enough to put my Hunter to Level 29. Would've like a new weapon, but since I already have so many, I risk getting a duplicate, like last time when I got a Hard Light.


----------



## Change is Good

Now you can do the same Nightfall with your hunter for another reward


----------



## Stillhart

dementxusa said:


> completely agree, i seriously think all nerfs and balances should have been on PVP only, its not like it was hurting the PVE said . Also what the hell is that at the buttom? The fallen have left an area? so if we go here they are gone?


 
 Honestly, I've never played an MMO where items magically behave differently in PvP and PvE.  And I've been playing MMO's since vanilla WoW.  Should they do that?  Hell to the yes!  But nobody ever does, so I wouldn't expect it.  It's the nature of the beast:  PvE players ALWAYS get screwed by PvP balance.
  
 Re: the thing at the bottom, I think they took out the Fallen guys in the Rocketyard because people were exploiting another "loot cave" there.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

change is good said:


> Now you can do the same Nightfall with your hunter for another reward




I mean I did it with my Hunter so no safety net. 

I always double up bounties and strikes. 

I've done everything PVE today for both characters, except Nightfall for my Warlock, which I'll do later.


*edit: Meh, did it with the warlock and got Final Boss legendary sniper rifle... which is the 3rd one I've received*. UGH. It's Solar... and Icebreaker is Solar... so you see, Final Boss is useless to me now. The 400 rep is nice, since now I'm almost to 3 with new Monarchy, having all factions at 3. My Warlock is pretty much maxed out on everything but Raid and leveling the new exotics. So soon, I'll just be doing Bounties and Daily/Weekly strikes, then moving on to Diablo 3.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> My Warlock is pretty much maxed out on everything but Raid and leveling the new exotics. So soon, I'll just be doing Bounties and Daily/Weekly strikes, then moving on to Diablo 3.




Yeah, I'm basically just doing the same until Dragon Age/GTA 5 comes out, next month. This game is becoming a lost cause with all these patches catering to all the PvP cry babies.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That nerf to the Pocket Infinity tho. I understand reducing damage, adding recoil, etc... but to change an upgrade that essentially made the gun what it is... just defeats the purpose of even going for that Bounty. It already takes for ever to fire off a shot. Right now with the 3 shots only... it's better to just use a Legendary with a fast charge.

Almost all the Exotics are underperforming, with the Exception of the Red Death and Icebreaker (Dunno about Mythoclast and the other Raid stuff, though i see that it was nerfed quited significantly). Wait until people start whining about Pulse Rifles being too good.

What's the point of Exotics when Legendaries in every single weapon category are typically better?



I expect Icebreaker getting nerfed where it regenerates bullets in double the time and a damage reduction.


----------



## Change is Good

What gets me is how they nerfed all the sniping spots on the Raid, but not the final boss exploit. And... did they really have to nerf ALL the damn Auto Rifles? I always felt my Shadow Price was somewhat under-powering, now I'm afraid it's going to be useless. They could have just nerfed the SUROS Regime, alone, like they did with the Pocket Infinity... not EVERY SINGLE DAMN Auto Rifle... smfh


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Suros/Hard light - Shingen-E/Shadow Price. I seriously choose the latter. But now with the nerf, not so sure I'll choose any.

Pocket infinity - ANY fast charge, accurate Fusion like Light/Beware will always beat it to the punch. people should understand, I rarely ever touch PVP. I'm miffed because this was a good gun for PVE against the hard stuff. It was good, not OP or game breaking. If Solar Burn isn't in effect, it's just a good weapon that burns through ammo quick. Now... It's easily forgettable for some better specials like the Icebreaker. the only time it was beast mode was when Solar Burn was a thing. It would wreck even bosses. As for PVP, I admitted, it was pretty damn OP. I would get consistent 24+ kills almost entirely with the PI.

Invective - The Comedian drop with Auto-fire. A lot more manageable, and faster reload.

Thorn - The Venation III from Dead Orbit. Bigger mag, accurate with better hit detection feedback. Thorn hits register funny to me.

Bad Juju - ANY legendary Pulse rifle with accurate fire and bigger mag. Bad Seed Down is a good one. Red Death is WAAAAY better than Bad Juju.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

http://gamerant.com/destiny-moon-dlc-locations-on-disc/

More dlc areas discovered


----------



## Change is Good

Third raid... still no armor...

This game really hates me.


----------



## PixelSkills

Hey guys I am level 27 warlock almost level 28. I need a raid group for VOG that actually does the raid and doesnt just exploit the bosses. Anyone need one more?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think you all need people with no lives that can run raids all day. I'm sure that's how people have full gear. 

I have no life and I still have no raid gear.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> I think you all need people with no lives that can run raids all day. I'm sure that's how people have full gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Raid tonight? I'd love to finally get one in.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Raid tonight? I'd love to finally get one in.


 
 I was planning on running normal mode tonight with some friends.  If we have space, I'll definitely let you know.  
  
 Oh and Mad, this one's for you:  http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2jd0h6/anyone_concerned_with_the_pocket_infinity_changes/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Been using the PI on PVE today, and the nerf is pretty damn obvious. There is no bright side here. The PI has been nerfed, and now we have PI nerf apologists. Taking down bullet sponges are made a lot harder now. And I was very accurate with my 8 round clip. I could control my recoil rather well. The 3 round clip is just that, 3 rounds out of my normal 8. they can talk stats all day, real world testing has proven everything: They reduced it's effectiveness to being as good as any other fusion rifle, but with a longer charge, and 2 free chances at getting a dodgy enemy.

I run Fusion rifles all day on both PVP and PVE (the shielded stuff), and I have one of each element. Both my Arc and Void Fusion rifles are about as effective as PI. So the Exotic feel is gone.


----------



## Change is Good

*** Destiny. As much as I like to play it, I always end up feeling like I'm wasting my life in hopes I get some random good drop. Oh well, not like I have a life, anyway... 

Going to work on my second character, I guess.


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> *** Destiny. As much as I like to play it, I always end up feeling like I'm *wasting my life in hopes I get some random good drop*. Oh well, not like I have a life, anyway...
> 
> Going to work on my second character, I guess.


 
  
 Welcome to the world of MMOs.


----------



## DEMENTxUSA

Yea I've turned in 20 bounties today and have not received an exotic bounty. Some crap man. Apparently it is random and ultra rare. I've been gaining experience with raid lately, so far I understand most of it except the ending is pretty Damn hard.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just did a full raid with Evs, Axel, and Still. Sadly, all I got were shards, energy, and the Chatterwhite shader... someone got like 2-3 pieces of armor AND a badass gun. What.

Lots of great teamwork and I didn't even have a mic. Lol.

Lots of patience and everyone being very coolheaded. Great run. Evs and Still were great leaders for us first timers. The only previous time I did it, was spawned basically off the Atheon fight, and everyone was all over the place, lol. But I guess no one had any clue what to do.

I guess I have to wait a week to try again for rewards, right?

As awesome as Heart of Praxic Fire is, shaders don't do almost anything to it's color scheme, so Chatterwhite only shows on the helmet, arms and pants. Since HOPF is a big body armor, it's just not great for Chatterwhite.


----------



## Stillhart

dementxusa said:


> Yea I've turned in 20 bounties today and have not received an exotic bounty. Some crap man. Apparently it is random and ultra rare. I've been gaining experience with raid lately, so far I understand most of it except the ending is pretty Damn hard.


 
  
 What's your Vanguard rank?  I read a theory on Reddit that you need to be at least Rank 1 to get them...
  
 Mad, it was a lot of fun!  Get your alt up to 26+ and you can try again with him.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ran my first raid last night (couldn't find any of you ass holes on haha) but made it to the portal area in like 30-45 min I was dumbfounded (we only had 1 experienced person the rest of us had never ran it). Then the portals came and then I don't know what happened we kept getting closed inside the portal team was either not staying where they keep the portal open or were getting over welmed which caused a bit of hostility to where we had to take a break (praying we can get the team back together to finish it). But man is the raid fun, even through the frustrating part we're on I was having a blast.

EDIT: MLE how long did it take you to finish PI's bounty? I can't get any rare fusion rifles for the life of me.


----------



## Change is Good

Check the gunsmith, army. He sometimes sells rare fusion rifles


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Believe me i have been religiously but to no avail :/


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Believe me i have been religiously but to no avail :/


 
  
 He sells them every 3 days at exactly the same time.  Keep an eye on Reddit, they always post as soon as they go on sale.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> He sells them every 3 days at exactly the same time.  Keep an eye on Reddit, they always post as soon as they go on sale.



 


My friend I love you, you are like the knowledge guru of whatever haha. I humbly tip my hat to you sir. So hopefully today will be my day I believe this is my third day since I got the bounty. Hope you weeks going better, you wasn't really feeling it when we played last.


----------



## jaysins

Really cool info on the VoG and the Vex. http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2j9tkj/gorgons_ignore_you_if_you_look_at_the_ground_and/


----------



## AxelCloris

So I finally got an exotic bounty. I had a choice between Pocket Infinity, Bad Juju and Super Good Advice. I went with door number 3. A machine gun that returns 4/5 missed shots? Hells yes.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You picked the worst one... sadly. SGA is...not good. It needs that ammo perk because that thing kicks like a mule. Unless you're basically using it as a short range scout rifle, you're gonna be missing a LOT of times. Pocket Infinity is the best of the exotic bounties, and by the time of the nerf, its not that great itself. Bad Juju needs a huge damage boost to be worth using. Right now, it absolutely sucks.

So yeah SGA is for spraying and praying, and/or single tap use for a long span of not needing to reload.

BTW, is it just me or is anyone getting connection errors. I can only yet up to the character select screen, and then it loads forever into an error screen.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Just did a full raid with Evs, Axel, and Still. Sadly, all I got were shards, energy, and the Chatterwhite shader... someone got like 2-3 pieces of armor AND a badass gun. What.
> 
> Lots of great teamwork and I didn't even have a mic. Lol.
> 
> ...




I've joined in on a Raid two other times, but last night was the first time I finished it. Gameplay-wise the Raid is my favourite part of the game, really hope the DLCs add more! Mad, as much fun as I have running the Relic shield, maybe you can pick it up next time cuz self-rez can help counter small mistakes, plus it's just fun, but really the key is everyone taking on a role and getting used to it. And everyone last night did an amazing job of learning and cooperating. Crazy as it sounds I think you and I "had it" that one time we ended up outside the portals by ourselves with the others inside, sure we didn't win that time BUT it was memorable and you played like a boss!

Was it the cool-headedness and patience that lead to the pretty quick run (like what, just a bit over 2 hr?), or did the fact that we didn't particulary get stuck and stuck to strategies we knew would eventually work cause us to be cool-headed and patient? Whatever, they feed into eachother, and our group had great chemistry and a fair amount of good humor. I should level up my Alts so I can effectively double my weekly loot... I Gotta admit, I was a bit "ueeeh " about being the fireteam leader cuz lately I've had a few nights I couldn't get on, but we finished in one night so all was good ^___^



Firedawg,
Having a plan definitely helps, and last night for us there was a definite effort to "reset our perspectives" and encourage eachother when we had an effort turn into a whole team wipe... Yeah we lost that time, maybe we need a small tweak, but we got a lot further this time AND overall things were a lot smoother, good job guys hey AxelCloris good call saving your Sunsinger for that moment hey Zero sniping those hobgoblins really helped us stay alive. We died, but we made an effort to encourage and always felt that eventually we would beat this phase and move to the next.

Gosh, I should stream next time!


----------



## Change is Good

Once you get used to the raid routine, it can be completed at around 2 hours on normal. That's how long it took us to do it, start to finish, on our last run.

Now you guys just need to upgrade those raid weapons and armor, and try it on level 30. Good luck! 

Edit: I strongly advise that Stillhart, being a Titan, practices with the relic on a few runs to get used to it, himself. Trust me when I say that miniatard on Venus pretty much laughs at me, every single time, when I try to take him out on level 30. Then again, I'm only level 29... but when I let our fellow level 30 Titan give it a try, it only took one slam and a punch with the relic to take that miniatard out.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> You picked the worst one... sadly. SGA is...not good. It needs that ammo perk because that thing kicks like a mule. Unless you're basically using it as a short range scout rifle, you're gonna be missing a LOT of times. Pocket Infinity is the best of the exotic bounties, and by the time of the nerf, its not that great itself. Bad Juju needs a huge damage boost to be worth using. Right now, it absolutely sucks.
> 
> So yeah SGA is for spraying and praying, and/or single tap use for a long span of not needing to reload.
> 
> BTW, is it just me or is anyone getting connection errors. I can only yet up to the character select screen, and then it loads forever into an error screen.


 
  
 PSN and Destiny server issues. It sucks, I've been wanting to play today and so far I cannot.
  
 As for the SGA, I went with it because I don't want another fusion rifle at the moment. I love the legendary that I have and don't plan to swap it out until something better comes along. Since Bad Juju has a terrible reputation and PI was just nerfed, that pretty much left me with SGA as my choice. I was hoping for a sniper or shotgun, if I'm honest.
  


change is good said:


> Once you get used to the raid routine, it can be completed at around 2 hours. That's how long it took us to do it, start to finish, on our last run.
> 
> Now you guys just need to upgrade those raid weapons and armor, and try it on level 30. Good luck!


  

 Oh trust me, I'm trying to level my new Vision of Confluence. This thing is pretty damned sweet, I unlocked the auto mode before logging last night. Once I get the stability upgrade this thing is going to be a beast. It's already simple to get headshots and the next sight seems that it'll make that even easier. Woop woop! Also, I dinged 28 last night thanks to the number of energies I got. I need a whole lot more, though. 
  
  
 On an unrelated note, I hope Xur has something good for me this week. I have enough saved up for an exotic item and the engram. Comeon Cryptarch, don't give me Hunter/Titan gear.


----------



## Evshrug

axelcloris said:


> So I finally got an exotic bounty. I had a choice between Pocket Infinity, Bad Juju and Super Good Advice. I went with door number 3. A machine gun that returns 4/5 missed shots? Hells yes.




Read the Grimoir card for Super Good Advice? It was built by possibly the only prior Vault of Glass survivor, who was so disturbed by the defeat and disappearance from reality of fellow fireteam member Kabr that he built a gun with an A.I. so he would never be alone again:



> Super Good Advice
> 
> This weapon is full of it.
> 
> ...







> Vault of Glass
> 
> His name was Kabr. He wasn't my friend but I knew and respected him as a Guardian and a good man.
> 
> ...




The stars/oracles don't "kill" you, they use reality maths to rewrite time so that you never existed.

Side note, not SGA related but Vault of Glass related, the Grimoir for the relic, which was actually built from the shell of a destroyed Gorgon (which also re-write reality like the Oracles):


> Relic: The Aegis
> 
> These are the last words of Kabr, the Legionless:
> 
> ...


----------



## Change is Good

I think PSN is down because of the big 2.00 update that's coming. My guess is they wanted it out before the weekend, hence the server issues at this moment.

Nice, Axel! I think Zombie has that VOC, if I'm not mistaken. Pretty sweet, indeed! As for the SGA, it's actually not as bad as I first thought. I've been using it, extensively, as of late. While it's recoil is bad when compared to my Zombie Apocalypse, it actually handles big enemey crowds much better because of the extra ammo in the clip. When I'm surrounded, the weapon recoil isn't actually a bad thing


----------



## AxelCloris

I propose a simple solution for Destiny to keep exotics special; ban them from PvP. A few lines of code can make sure nobody in party is wearing exotic gear or weapons before queueing, another few lines can prevent people from swapping to them once in the match. Then exotics can be a bit OP because lets face it, they should be. Unless you buy them from Xur, you either have to work hard or get damned lucky. They should feel special because they are unique. Let the exotics shine in PvE and balance legendary and below in PvP.


----------



## Evshrug

change is good said:


> I think PSN is down because of the big 2.00 update that's coming. My guess is they wanted it out before the weekend, hence the server issues at this moment.



Is it an update to Destiny, PS4, or PSN?


----------



## Change is Good

evshrug said:


> Is it an update to Destiny, *PS4,* or PSN?


 
  
 http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014/10/16/ps4-system-software-preview-usb-music-player-new-home-screen-colors-more/


----------



## Stillhart

I disagree with MLE that SGA is bad.  It's just the "other" kind of MG.  High ROF, low accuracy.  It has its uses, it's just a different flavor.  I have "The Swarm" which is like "Zombie Apocalypse" and I prefer it as well.  But SGA is super fun to use in mid-to-short range.
  
 Also, SGA is way easier to get than PI.  I have been stuck on this PI one for weeks now because I just can't bring myself to grind out that tedious bounty.  I think Axel made the right call.
  
 Oh and Bad Juju is garbage.  Hopefully it gets a hefty buff because it's one of the cooler looking guns in the game.  This also applies to Thorn.


----------



## Evshrug

change is good said:


> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014/10/16/ps4-system-software-preview-usb-music-player-new-home-screen-colors-more/




Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I've been gettng more and more used to Bad Juju. Unlocked all it's special upgrades. It is definitely a situational weapon. It works incredibly well against lots of weak mobs. Like with waves of shanks/dregs/goblins/etc. Since they all go out in a few hits, the Bad Juju keeps it's mag replenished with every kill, so no reloading until you don't kill an enemy. It definitely isn't worth using against meatier enemies. Red Death is much better for that situation. Hell, the large mag on Red Death paired with it's hard hitting bullets = better than any Bad Juju gimmick.

Now to work on Thorn... meh.

Hopefullly something worthwhile will appear tomorrow from Xur. I have 44 coins and 41 motes burning a hole in my pockets.


----------



## Stillhart

https://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2ji2y7/xur_megathread_101714_101914/
  
 Armamentarium is awesome, but I don't need it.  I was thinking about getting the hunter and/or warlock helms for my alts.  I already have Knucklehead for my Hunter.  How's that warlock one?  It doesn't seem particularly special.
  
Truth was my first exotic weapon (I have 8 now) and it's still my go-to choice for PvP. It's just sickeningly good.  I wasn't bummed when everyone got Ice Breaker last week because it's mainly a PvE weapon. But everyone with Truth in PvP... I'm going to be a sad panda...

 

I might just end up getting the upgrade for my sparrow this week.


----------



## AxelCloris

Bought the engram from Xur and I got a chest!... for a hunter. Boo. Oh well, at least now once I hit 20 the hunter will not have to worry about chest pieces. Also completed SGA this morning. That was a really simple exotic to complete, didn't take more than an hour.
  
 I need to get 10 coins before Xur leaves if I want to buy Truth. I can get 9 from the weekly I believe. I would have had enough but I had to buy the SGA body from Xur as well. What a jerk.


----------



## Change is Good

axelcloris said:


> Bought the engram from Xur and I got a chest!... for a hunter. Boo. Oh well, at least now once I hit 20 the hunter will not have to worry about chest pieces. Also completed SGA this morning. That was a really simple exotic to complete, didn't take more than an hour.
> 
> I need to get 10 coins before Xur leaves if I want to buy Truth. I can get 9 from the weekly I believe. I would have had enough but I had to buy the SGA body from Xur as well. What a jerk.




Damn, and the engram I bought gave me that heart chest that MLE has. I already had last week's chest armor, though, so I dismantled it for shards. I was hoping for a hunter chest, myself, for my other character I'm currently working on. We could have made it an even trade, if that was possible 

Yeah, the weekly will give you 9 coins on hard. Just follow MLE's tips from a couple pages back (thanks, BTW), and you should be fine


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> Damn, and the engram I bought gave me that heart chest that MLE has. I already had last week's chest armor, though, so I dismantled it for shards. I was hoping for a hunter chest, myself, for my other character I'm currently working on. We could have made it an even trade, if that was possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would attempt it if I had Icebreaker. Sadly, I does not. All I have is a crazy machine gun.


----------



## Change is Good

I'll be on, later, if you want me to help


----------



## lenroot77

Looking for ps4 players my screen name is lenroot77.
Send me an add or pm me your screen name.

Thanks


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Same as screen name I'm on pretty often. Hope you dont mind shootin the wind I only get kinda serious during raids.


----------



## Change is Good

Did the Nightfall with my hunter, just now, and won the Universal Remote. I'm a bit shocked as I was unaware there was a shotgun for primary use. Will try it out, tomorrow.


----------



## AxelCloris

Oooh, that universal remote looks very nice. Congratulations!
  
 Anyone interested in running the (lvl28) weekly and a Nightfall tonight? I'd like to get those done and hopefully find one more coin so I can buy Truth from Xur, and maybe get some more weapons/gear in the meantime.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I spent about 9 coins to get 15 telemetries yesterday. Believe it or not, those are incredibly useful in leveling legendaries and exotics. Pop a telemetry RIGHT before turning in all 5 bounties (make sure your bounties are all full and completed). You'll end up with about 25% of the exotic done. Those who don't use telemetry know how long it takes to get just a pixel of experience for that gear, so 25% is a LOT. Each telemetry lasts 30 minutes, so you can then rush to finishing other easy bounties, or do a daily/weekly for the EXP bonus.

The ones Xur sells currently are really good: Auto, Pulse, and Scout rifles, which happens to be what exotics I'm working on.

Yes, Strange Coins are valuable for weapons and armor, but I have so many unleveled exotics and all my armor is good... I may as well work to leveling them. I'll have around 30 coins next time Xur arrives anyways. I bought Truth and the Warlock helmet this week, as well as two exotic engrams (which ended up being a duplicate and an armor for the Titan which is the only class I don't and won't use) this week, anyways. I had all the armors he sold already for both.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> I spent about 9 coins to get 15 telemetries yesterday. Believe it or not, those are incredibly useful in leveling legendaries and exotics. Pop a telemetry RIGHT before turning in all 5 bounties (make sure your bounties are all full and completed). You'll end up with about 25% of the exotic done. Those who don't use telemetry know how long it takes to get just a pixel of experience for that gear, so 25% is a LOT. Each telemetry lasts 30 minutes, so you can then rush to finishing other easy bounties, or do a daily/weekly for the EXP bonus.
> 
> The ones Xur sells currently are really good: Auto, Pulse, and Scout rifles, which happens to be what exotics I'm working on.
> 
> Yes, Strange Coins are valuable for weapons and armor, but I have so many unleveled exotics and all my armor is good... I may as well work to leveling them. I'll have around 30 coins next time Xur arrives anyways. I bought Truth and the Warlock helmet this week, as well as two exotic engrams (which ended up being a duplicate and an armor for the Titan which is the only class I don't and won't use) this week, anyways. I had all the armors he sold already for both.


 
  
 Jeez, you had enough motes for 2 exotic engrams? Jealous.


----------



## Change is Good

Guys, the next update is going to completely change the Atheon boss strategy of sending the three furthest guardians into teleport. Starting with the next fix, the teleport will be completely random. Now, everyone must get used to holding that relic.


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> Guys, the next update is going to completely change the Atheon boss strategy of sending the three furthest guardians into teleport. Starting with the next fix, the teleport will be completely random. Now, everyone must get used to holding that relic.


 
  
 *shakes fist*


----------



## Evshrug

Eh, that's fine, new challenges are welcome in my book.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Gonna be nerve racking. Last time, we had our positions, and it took all my guts to not freak out when I got ported. Lol. I need clear rules. I remember seeing a vid where the guy with the relic would cleanse after every few flights of stairs, that way the others knew where to be for cleansing.


----------



## Change is Good

The key is for the oracle shooters to walk through, close together. The relic holder knows when everyone is going blind, so leave it up to him to find the shooters for cleansing. 

What I usually do is two cleanses. One after I take out the walkers, and one before the shooters reach the final stairs. After the last cleanse, I start running through the teleport while they take out the last two oracles. That way, I'll already be close to the middle by the time the boost timer starts.


----------



## Stillhart

I suggest people run the raid some this weekend and swap from outside to inside and vice versa.  This way, even if you're not holding the relic, you have an understanding of both sides of the fight.  I've done both sides, neither are particularly tough once you get used to it.  
  
 The key to the outside is standing on the pillars or central platform.  
  
 The key to the inside is knowing where the oracles will spawn and when to cleanse.  Also helping the with minotaur.
  
 All in all, I'm looking forward to this change.  I think it'll add a level of challenge (but also a level of teamwork) that was missing.  It's weird when people call the Templar fight harder than the Atheon fight, but I kinda agree.
  
 I also hope they fix the grenade bug with the Templar.


----------



## Change is Good

I don't mind the changes. What gets me, however, is how they can quickly patch the exploits... but ignore the REAL bugs.

The portal bug, relic shield bug, and mission complete countdown bug are still being ignored when patching the raid.


----------



## AxelCloris

I've started the Invective bounty. Woo, forced crucible! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

Edited for visibility.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

axelcloris said:


> I've started the Invective bounty. Woo, forced crucible! >.<




The last emoti cause your post to disappear.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I've started the Invective bounty. Woo, forced crucible! >.<


 
 Honestly, I think I finished it in like 5 matches.  It's really not too bad.


----------



## Evshrug

I can understand not liking to put your skills against other people (or alternatively, relishing that experience), but I can say the multiplayer is a pretty solidly designed segment and holds up well against other top PvP FPS games. I mean, I can enjoy Crucible as part of the Destiny experience, whereas Crysis 2/3 or Brink seem shallow, and I'll even say again that CoD MW2 had waaay OP killstreaks that influenced the way people played and made the "rich, richer, and the poor, poorer."

 I got invective in one night, it's pretty easy so long as you're not consistently worse than average.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I got Invective in 2 games, lol.

So, I needed a few more Crucible marks to buy some body armor for my Hunter, and decided to play a few rounds of PVP.

While Pocket Infinity got nerfed, it is still instant kill with some breathing room. So yeah, I still dominate matches with it in nearly the same way. the main difference is that now I can only down 2 guys at the most with the PI's 3 bullet clip at full auto, while the original 8 would let me mow down a whole team in one clip. I'm still pissed that the clip was reduce so much. Wouldn't it have killed Bungie to leave the extra mag to maybe add only one more round instead of completely replacing that perk? Meh. 4 rounds would've been still very good.

I've been also doing quite well with my Vanguard scout rifle on Crucible. It's a great anti-sniper weapon for long range matches. If you can get the first hit, the next shots mess up their aim, and you almost always get the victory.


----------



## DEMENTxUSA

mad lust envy said:


> I got Invective in 2 games, lol.
> 
> So, I needed a few more Crucible marks to buy some body armor for my Hunter, and decided to play a few rounds of PVP.
> 
> ...


I'm still new to this, learning. Finally made it to level 27 almost 28. Just need 304 helium and a ton of shards. The only exotic weapon I have is the rocket launcher which is homing. I'm having problems getting exotic bounties. I turn in 5 at a time all the time and always get motes of light


----------



## Change is Good

I suck at these kiddie PvP FPS types, and even I finished that part of the bounty after a couple matches. Since assists count as kills (thank goodness), it is rather easy to finish. I'm currently working on the Invective for a second time, so I'll be down for some PvP with you, Axel, whenever you are online.

Sadly, I never gave time to the Pocket Infinity because it was nerfed the day after I finished the bounty. Meh...

Universal Remote FTW... on CQ maps, that is...


----------



## Stillhart

I got my second perk on Plan C the day I finished my PI bounty.  I'm trying to spend some time with that one before leveling PI.  I'm curious how it'll do...


----------



## Change is Good

Anyone here have Patience and Time? How does it compare to the Icebreaker?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Who's ready to help me with the nightmare that is this week's Nightfall? 

Moon Strike + arc burn.

I think this is not gonna happen, but I wanna attempt it.

Trollgoth is an insanely difficult strike as is as a weekly, but with the Nightfall modifiers... tears will be shed. A lot of doorway control... and making sure to stay mostly behind the room before Phogoth's lair, only having one guy break the chains and lure him to that side of the room.

Icebreaker, Scout Rifle, and an Arc machine gun would be best.

I just don't know the strategy for that horrendous middle room with the 3 ghost unlocks. Looks like we HAVE to cause the Wizards to spawn and stay on top of those stairs.

Definitely a battle of attrition and patience.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Im game just send me an invite when youre on


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm down. Let me know when and I'll give it a try with you.
  
 Anyone running the raid tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Who's ready to help me with the nightmare that is this week's Nightfall?
> 
> Moon Strike + arc burn.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Arc burn means the wizards won't be the main problem, it'll be the Knights.  Fortunately they have arc shields so we can burn their shields AND them quite quickly with some Arc damage.  Pop the wizards quickly with Ice Breaker and try to survive the knights... I think Striker Titans with lightning grenade will be handy.
  
 Anyhow, I'll be down to try tonight.  And I'll be reading Reddit for the cheese strats.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Everything is a nightmare and one hot hell, since all projectiles are arc attacks... wizards, trolls, etc.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just did it with my bro. It isnt too hard. Just patience. Arc fusion rifles are a must. Even the Wizards will go down quick with them.

I got the Swarm...which is just a legendary, and its my 4th one. Ugh.

I have to do it again with my Hunter though. Tomorrow.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Just did it with my bro. It isnt too hard. Just patience. Arc fusion rifles are a must. Even the Wizards will go down quick with them.
> 
> I got the Swarm...which is just a legendary, and its my 4th one. Ugh.
> 
> I have to do it again with my Hunter though. Tomorrow.


 
  
 I believe The Swarm is the one I have and I love it.  Don't need 4 tho... lol.  
  
 Did you camp the room 2 rooms back and shoot through the crack (or wall with armor piercing)?  Or did you use the one-dead-guy method?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

never mind. Did it... *AND GOT ANOTHER EFFING SWARM.* The game is trolling me. Out of the drop pool for Nightfall, getting Swarm twice is just.... stupid. Doesn't help that this last one is void element, and my Zombie Apocalypse is void and MUCH better than Swarm. Would've preferred an arc version, since the only Arc legendary machine gun I have is Deviant Gravity, and it sucks. I do have Thunderlord though, but it takes up my precious exotic spot.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Camped the backroom. He went down in like 10 minutes.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Camped the backroom. He went down in like 10 minutes.


 
 We did it.  It was tedious as hell.  I got the A.1 scout rifle with active radar perk, so that's pretty pimp.  Considering how many exotics I have already, I almost prefer the legendary.  Tho I'm still waiting patiently for The Last Word or Hawkmoon...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have a video of me ripping heads with the Pocket Infinity on Crucible, with two 10 streaks. It is still very powerful. Just gotta wait to get home and upload.

Here's what I want:

Plan C
Midas Multi Tool
Universal Remote
Patience and Time
Gjallahorn

I need to do the Weekly x2


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> We did it.  It was tedious as hell.  I got the A.1 scout rifle with active radar perk, so that's pretty pimp.  Considering how many exotics I have already, I almost prefer the legendary.  Tho I'm still waiting patiently for The Last Word or Hawkmoon...



 



Last Word is absolutely amazing, and I did the back room method on weekly still haven't done the nightfall the waves before the giant are the hardest part for me.


----------



## Change is Good

This game trolls me much more than you, MLE. I did the Nightfall with both characters. Got five coins the first time,and seven coins the second time. That's less than the damn weekly...

I don't even want to mention the raid. Again, no armor...

I did also get to jump in on someone's level 30 raid at the end before I went to bed. Guess what I got? No, not the Vex Methoclast... a damn sparrow :/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yikes. 

Ok so, anyone up for the weekly? I still need to do it twice.


----------



## Evshrug

I need to do the weekly, and nightfall.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I ended up starting a Titan anyway. Meh. Lol.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Great raid run Evs, Still. Was bummed that I was getting nothing but shards and energy, then BOOM, Vision of Confluence. 

Also that cool Warlock armband of shiny, sparkly goodness.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Great raid run Evs, Still. Was bummed that I was getting nothing but shards and energy, then BOOM, Vision of Confluence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Exact verbatim what happened to me, but man am I loving VoC 4 energy away from having it maxed, you especially will love it where it's a scout rifle but in swarm situations the full auto fire greatly helps. Also about have Truth maxed out so I'm just bout ready to go through raid with fully maxed out raid gear, Oh and my character LOOKS LIKE A FRIGGIN GUNDAM *drops pen, pops collar, while simultainously walking backwards followed by quick 180 turn and strut walk down the hallway.*


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Titans are pretty popular. Holy cow, the female exo has the BEST dance ever.


----------



## jaysins

Just hit lvl 30 on my Hunter today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now to level up all my weapons. I don't know if I want to do a titan or warlock for my 2nd character.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Great raid run Evs, Still. Was bummed that I was getting nothing but shards and energy, then BOOM, Vision of Confluence.
> 
> Also that cool Warlock armband of shiny, sparkly goodness.



Maybe hanging with me is just good luck 




mad lust envy said:


> Titans are pretty popular. Holy cow, the female exo has the BEST dance ever.



PLEASE tell me she does the dance for Thriller!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol, nah. She does like a pop and lock. Too bad Exos look like ass... something qbout unattractive avatars that irks me. Couldn't do anything to make her look nice. Love her voice though. Sounds familiar but I can't put my finger on it. She starts at 1:55.

Level 13 exo titan. Trying to rush through the story to get her ready for the grind.

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/lK3OgjhizdU[/VIDEO]


----------



## Change is Good

Yup, this game is officially broken for me. Just went through the raid on level 30 up to the end of the templar. Even got the fifth chest to appear for us by not letting him teleport. What did I get? Praedyth's revenge for the third time... and shards...

I quit right on the spot after seeing the shards.

*** you, Destiny... and hello Dragon Age. Just a couple more weeks.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lots of goodies from Xur. Bought the Voidfan Vestments for my Warlock, which I don't need but wanted. Bought the Armamentum for my new Titan who just hit 20 today. Didn't buy the Body armor for the Hunter, but did buy the arm exotic engram. Was wishing for ANYTHING that wasn't Sunbreakers, and got the awesome looking one for the Hunter with the bone spines and skull. So a good Xur day for me. Now I'm out of Coins and only a few Motes, lol. But with 3 characters, shouldn't take me long to get it all back.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> Lots of goodies from Xur. Bought the Voidfan Vestments for my Warlock, which I don't need but wanted. Bought the Armamentum for my new Titan who just hit 20 today. Didn't buy the Body armor for the Hunter, but did buy the arm exotic engram. Was wishing for ANYTHING that wasn't Sunbreakers, and got the awesome looking one for the Hunter with the bone spines and skull. So a good Xur day for me. Now I'm out of Coins and only a few Motes, lol. But with 3 characters, shouldn't take me long to get it all back.


 
  
 I picked up the Vestments as well and the Armamentum for when my Titan eventually gets started. I already have the Hunter chest in my bank waiting for the hunter to hit 20. Indeed a good day for Xur.


----------



## lenroot77

What to u guys think of the suros regime? I've yet to get an exotic weapon, but I already have a legendary auto rifle.

Thanks


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Suros is fantastic. The best exotic primary, as far as ones you can buy or do bounties for. I prefer Red Death a little more due to its high damage and super accuracy, but Suros will never let you down and is more forgiving due to the auto fire and slow rate of fire which lets you keep shots on targets with relative ease.


So my Titan didn't stay at 20 long. After the Armamentarium and a few rare engrams (which I had reserved), she's almost at 25. Once I hit Level 2 vanguard I'll buy some legendary arms or legs (or definitely both by Tuesday), so she'll be on her way to 28+. Really digging the Titan overall, except on looks. Too standard for me. Love the Striker's super. Haven't started Defender yet. I think Titan would probably be my go to for Crucible just because that Super is just too good. I don't do too well with the Hunter's supers on Crucible, and my Warlock being my main, I don't need much of anything with her anymore, just Raid.


----------



## AxelCloris

I made it to 18 on my Hunter before heading in to work today. Feels nice to have legendary gear again. I was getting tired of those greens. Blue/purple all the way baby!
  
 Any of you folks have a class that needs the raid this week? I know I still do on my Warlock and tonight could be a great night to do a run.
  
 And MLE, I'm ashamed to admit I didn't think of saving rare engrams for my Hunter. I'll be doing that for now to get her some decent gear when she hits 20.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Two rares turned to Legendaries today. So excite. A body armor for the Titan, and Proxima Centauri scout rifle, which I never had. So niiice.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Timebreaker, Hezen helmet, and another Vision of Confluence. Twas a good night.


----------



## Change is Good

Feels good sticking it to the man, right?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So I was exactly 6 strange coins away from getting suros, the weapon I've been wanting forever my hunter level 24 hadn't done the weekly yet couldn't get anyone to come help me with the weekly for they didn't feel like it but ok whatever so after about 2 hours and many MANY attempts later I completed the weekly summoning pits strike on level 26 with my 24 hunter solo and alas I was able to buy my Suros Regime, a-sha-boom. Glad the raid went good for you guys


----------



## Evshrug

Oh nice! I didn't attempt the nightfall by myself, the second week where I haven't done it. Also the second week missing Suros.

I Tried helping in the raid for my friend's Alts, but since I have only one raid-ready character that had already did it there wasn't much in it for me. I like the raid fights, but on balance there was the forces of "no loot" and fatigue (bed was so nice!), so when we got to the last boss and one of our team got disconnected, and a random jumped in, I bowed out so Adogg could finish it for the week.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Two rares turned to Legendaries today. So excite. A body armor for the Titan, and Proxima Centauri scout rifle, which I never had. So niiice.


 
 Not a fan of the Proxima Centauri.  Mine's in the bank.  The A.1 is much better.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The A1 is amazing. The PC seems very high damage, low ROF. I like guns like this. It also has large magazine perk, so I could kill a lot before reloading. I haven't levelled it yet though, since I'm focusing on the 2nd VoC I got, so that I could keep one VoC with my Warlock at all times, and swap my other between my Hunter and Titan.

RNGeezus has been nice today, has I got 3 legendary engrams, 1 from drop, 1 from a chest, and one from finishing a daily. My Titan is already Legendary/Exotic'd out, with the exception of a helmet which I'll probably just buy from the Vanguard once the refresh hits on Tuesday. Then just levelling, and my Titan will be Raid ready. I have to farm Spirit Bloom though. I have... 5 pieces of gear that need it... ugh.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Youtube share test.

29-6 Pocket Infinity ownage with two 10 kill streaks. 

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/4Y-g1gPQOOU[/VIDEO]


----------



## Stillhart

I thought you hated that map!


----------



## AxelCloris

"More updates are to follow as we continue to support Destiny. Future enhancements being worked on include Exotic Weapon tuning, new features for voice communication between matchmade teammates, and the ability to hold more Bounties in your pocket at any time."

Bounties!


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> "More updates are to follow as we continue to support Destiny. Future enhancements being worked on include Exotic Weapon tuning, new features for voice communication between matchmade teammates, and the ability to hold more Bounties in your pocket at any time."
> 
> Bounties!


 
  
 I like the choice of the word "tuning" as it includes both buffs and nerfs.  And I think we all know which ones need to be nerfed *coughVOCcoughPocketInfinitySurosRegimecough*


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I like the choice of the word "tuning" as it includes both buffs and nerfs.  And I think we all know which ones need to be nerfed *coughVOCcoughPocketInfinitySurosRegimecough*


 
  
 I still say that PvE shouldn't be punished for the sake of PvP. If they can solve that then I'll be happy. Most MMOs I've played have destroyed things I loved to be fair to people who played PvP. As someone who tends to shy away from PvP I love weapons that are unique in PvE and the ones that are a challenge to earn deserve to be more powerful than weapons you can get easily.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> I still say that PvE shouldn't be punished for the sake of PvP. If they can solve that then I'll be happy. Most MMOs I've played have destroyed things I loved to be fair to people who played PvP. As someone who tends to shy away from PvP I love weapons that are unique in PvE and the ones that are a challenge to earn deserve to be more powerful than weapons you can get easily.


 
  
 I agree 100%.  But I'm a veteran of enough MMO's to know that it's unlikely to happen.  Hope for the best, expect the worst.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The raid we gonna need some vets, since Atheon is gonna randomport us. 

Twice I've been Relic bearer, and once I stood outside killing adds. I need to learn the Oracle pattern. I'm comfy holding the relic, but may get ported with others used fo that role too.

Also, the Templar. We've cheesed him every time, so I need to prepare for when they add bumpers to that fight.

Oh yes, just wanna say, the best grenade ever is the Titan's Striker's flashbang. It was a literal lifesaver on this week's Nightfall. The rear spawning Minotaur gets blinded, and we take easy shots. That grenade keeps everything that isn't a boss from attacking for a good 7 seconds or so.

Found 2 good randoms that invited me and we did the Nightfall straight with all 3 characters. It was intense, and we died a few times in between the servers randomly kicking a few of us out, but we did it. It was expensive too (lots of heavy ammo synthesis for my ZA) since I had to stay back and kill the Minotaur while the other two took potshots at the boss, and also helping me.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> The raid we gonna need some vets, since Atheon is gonna randomport us.
> 
> Twice I've been Relic bearer, and once I stood outside killing adds. I need to learn the Oracle pattern. I'm comfy holding the relic, but may get ported with others used fo that role too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For Atheon I'm comfortable both outside and inside killing Oracles. I have minimum experience as a shield bearer, enough that I know what the abilities do and where to move during the phases but very little in the practical application of said knowledge. For the Templar, yeah it's going to be interesting trying it legitimately. Learning curve incoming.


----------



## Evshrug

I've legitimately killed Atheon a few times, but not on hard mode. I kinda like new challeng and feel the more random boss fight is a good thing, but obviously a new raid would be a newer challenge... Tonight feels like a Netflix night.


----------



## Change is Good

Raid was challenging but still very manageable. As long as everyone is familiar with all roles during the Atheon fight, it should be finished within a couple rounds. Won the Final Verdict and another Atheon's Epilogue. Still no armor, but this run was done with my hunter as I was hoping for the matching set to go with my helmet. Hopefully, I get better results with my warlock.

Also won the Gallahorn on one of my Nightfalls.

PS: The Templar can still be pushed off. Only Atheon was patched.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, pushed the Templar last night. I just know that's gonna be the next thing they patch. It's funny, I was the ONLY one pushing the Templar in the group, yet he fell off in minutes. Nevsr seen him go down so fast.

Hell, doing the raid with randoms last night, we beat Atheon on the 2nd cycle. It was like... overkill.

Makes me wonded if Bungie ia gonna make the Nightfalls even more impossible by removing any and every way to stay alive. I wouldn't put it past them to put in soms Gorgin level enemies near entrance areas, etc, just so we're forced to play the Nightfall like a normal mission.


----------



## Change is Good

I was honestly hoping for more, but this was to be expected from Activision...
  
 http://www.gamespot.com/articles/destiny-dlc-the-dark-below-launches-december-9-rai/1100-6423244/
  
 Yay!!! Now, we'll have almost half of a complete game!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



November 18 will make September/December 9 seem so irrelevant.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Whats november 18th?


----------



## Change is Good

^Go look up the releases for that day. I don't want to "derail" this thread. People, here, won't like it if I do...


----------



## AxelCloris

He's waiting for Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd


----------



## Change is Good

^Does that game have a better story than this? If so, count me in!

Day one buy! Woop woop!


----------



## Stillhart

GTA5, Far Cry 4, Dragon Age 3.
  
 Don't forget Halo MCC on Nov 11 and Sunset Overdrive yesterday!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ahh but yeah that would derail the thread im actually enjoying the atheon update wheres its random. And ive never cheesed the temar honestly didnt even know you could.


----------



## Stillhart

Strategy for beating the Templar without cheezing:
  
 http://youtu.be/d91-eoS98L8
  
 Shall we try this tonight?


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Strategy for beating the Templar without cheezing:
> 
> http://youtu.be/d91-eoS98L8
> 
> Shall we try this tonight?


 
  
 Can we do it and still get the chest? I'm greedy.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Can we do it and still get the chest? I'm greedy.


 
  
 According to that video you can, yes.  This is a strat for beating him without letting him TP, which should get us the chest if we do it right.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ive no idea how you cheese this!!! Ive only done it "legit" but if we still get all the loot im for it.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Ive no idea how you cheese this!!! Ive only done it "legit" but if we still get all the loot im for it.


 
  
 The same way you cheese Atheon:  use sunsinger and striker grenades to push him off the ledge.  It's way easier than the Atheon one and it gets you the "5th chest" which is full of ascendant mats and only shows up if you beat the Templar in a certain amount of time.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ill have to have someone show me ive only seen someone try ot once on atheon and it failed


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yaaaay, got my Titan to 28. I'm sooo ready for 3 raids per week.


----------



## Evshrug

I think I'll be game for a raid tonight.


----------



## Change is Good

I, for one, am going to try and take a much needed break from this game. It's depressing seeing how much of my life I have wasted doing the same crap, over and over, again and again.

This post on the latest Dark Below thread in the Destiny forums is hilarious, BTW. 

https://www.bungie.net/en/Forum/Post/75994739/0/0/1


----------



## lenroot77

evshrug said:


> I think I'll be game for a raid tonight.




I'd like to try a raid if u guys have a spot open. U all could pop my cherry. Let me know... I need u Sherpas!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

We were ready last night, but SOMEONE RUINED EVERYTHING. SOMEONE THAT MAKES ME WANNA SHRUG AT EVERYTHING HE HAS TO SAY. Because we have to raid only when HE wants.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> We were ready last night, but SOMEONE RUINED EVERYTHING. SOMEONE THAT MAKES ME WANNA SHRUG AT EVERYTHING HE HAS TO SAY. Because we have to raid only when HE wants.


 
  
 EVery time I remember that, it EVokes feelings of disappointment and EVidently makes me just want to shrug at EVeryone and EVen EVerything!  UnbliEVeable.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

EVen when we miss out on raids, I SHRUG at the fact that I'm missing so many chances to raid with randoms.


----------



## ZEROleaf

I would like to Raid tonight! We had a party of 5 last night but the 6th person never signed in :/


----------



## Evshrug

Hey ZERO, it's you! Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet!

If yyou're up for raiding tonight, I'm getting on in a Minute. Had a pretty rough few days, glad to have tomorrow of so I can hang out with my buddies 

My ear was itching, between 4:30-7:30, dunno why. Maybe my girlfriend was thinking of me? She's so sweet ^_^


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You're both noobs. That is all.


----------



## Change is Good

Finally got a raid chest piece for my warlock, along with the vision of confluence. Took way longer than usual, however, as we did most of it with only 5 people (one being a 26 noob).

PS: I have another Lvl 30 check point


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well if you actually INVITE ME, I'm down. 

 Pretty well versed on all Atheon roles, though not sure what makes 30 different. I assume just more adds and damage received.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I was right. If you have the Jackolyte, you can trade for an item that changes your respawn.

Patience and Time today, as well as exotic helm. Hopefully I get one for the Titan.

Sadly all armors are repeats, with this being the 3rd straight week for Armamentarium, and 2nd for Voidfang Vestments. And everyone's second fave...the Lucky Raspberry. Hey, at least it's not Sunbreakers again.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> So I was right. If you have the Jackolyte, you can trade for an item that changes your respawn.
> 
> Patience and Time today, as well as exotic helm. Hopefully I get one for the Titan.
> 
> Sadly all armors are repeats, with this being the 3rd straight week for Armamentarium, and 2nd for Voidfang Vestments. And everyone's second fave...the Lucky Raspberry. Hey, at least it's not Sunbreakers again.


 
  
 I'm jazzed about Patience and Time.  Bring on the Queen's Bounties for headshots with a sniper!!  The other stuff is all really underwhelming.  Guess I'll have lots of coins saved up for next week!
  
 Regarding hard mode, the biggest difference is that you can't rez at all.  If someone goes down during the fight, they're down until the end of the phase.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wow. Thats pretty rough.

So today was good for me. I logged on just long enough to pick up the bounties for later and buy off Xur. I bought PaT and two engrams. They both turned fo helmets I never had. Mask of the Third Man for the Hunter which will be good for PVP, due to longer arcblade time. As well as Helm of Inmost Light for my Titan which I didn't have an exotic for other than the Armamentarium or whatever.

May spam some Vanguard strikes to get enough marks to buy another speeder and get one of the drives for my Titan.


----------



## Change is Good

I got the Skull of Dire Ahamkara


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah i was quite disapointed in xurs inventory this week.


----------



## Stillhart

I gotta say, that sniper is pretty solid even without all the perks unlocked.  It hits quite hard and has very little kick.  Looking forward to leveling it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'd still take ice breaker though interested to try the invisibility with my titan on the raid


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Great raid guys. Lots of goods to go around that time.


----------



## Change is Good

I think I'm only going to be doing the raid on hard once I get my guys close to 30. 

Twice the loot if you don't do it on 26...


----------



## AxelCloris

Hey guys! Glad the raid last night was successful. I would have joined but it was date night, and no offense but I'll always take time with the wife over raiding. My hunter is 25 now (I believe) so I'm getting close to having her raid-ready; just need a legendary armor or two.
  
 I too purchased PaT from Xur and I am digging it. I need to hang out with someone else who has it so that I can see what the stealth looks like when you're in ADS.
  
 I also completed Pocket Infinity. The Nightfall step was incredibly easy. I earned around 40-60 kills per reset so it didn't take long to complete. Hell, on my last run I even completely cleared the servator room and the path up to the next area. It's easier than I thought to solo that portion of the Nightfall.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Hey guys! Glad the raid last night was successful. I would have joined but it was date night, and no offense but I'll always take time with the wife over raiding. My hunter is 25 now (I believe) so I'm getting close to having her raid-ready; just need a legendary armor or two.
> 
> I too purchased PaT from Xur and I am digging it. I need to hang out with someone else who has it so that I can see what the stealth looks like when you're in ADS.
> 
> I also completed Pocket Infinity. The Nightfall step was incredibly easy. I earned around 40-60 kills per reset so it didn't take long to complete. Hell, on my last run I even completely cleared the servator room and the path up to the next area. It's easier than I thought to solo that portion of the Nightfall.


 
  
 This is a pretty good Nightfall for that quest.  Lots of easy guys that run right at you.  Also, you can turn around after you spawn and go back to the Library and kill all those guys too.
  
 We may or may not try to raid again tonight.  Evs wanted to raid tonight and I have a third guy that's raid ready (tho at 26, he's going to need to be carried a bit until I can get a few more shards).  We picked up 2 randos from Reddit last night and had a pretty good time.


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> This is a pretty good Nightfall for that quest.  Lots of easy guys that run right at you.  Also, you can turn around after you spawn and go back to the Library and kill all those guys too.
> 
> We may or may not try to raid again tonight.  Evs wanted to raid tonight and I have a third guy that's raid ready (tho at 26, he's going to need to be carried a bit until I can get a few more shards).  We picked up 2 randos from Reddit last night and had a pretty good time.


 
  
 Well if you guys are running tonight and are willing to take my hunter I can at least toss my maxed weapons on her from the Warlock and do some moderate damage. Won't be amazing, though. I should be able to afford some purple vanguard armor soon.


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, I'll be pushing to get my warlock up one level (have the gear, just need a little XP) to reach 26, so I'll have great guns but be a little squishy. So, not too different from usual... But hey! Warlock!

And Axel, I got PaT too, though the invis looks just like the stealth Fallen and Bladedancer invis.


----------



## AxelCloris

If anyone wants to have a laugh watch this. Titan fail.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got my Titan to 29, so all 3 characters are Hard Raid ready... now just need you guys to get there, since doing Normal seems counterproductive when Hard gives out more rewards and we're used to the raid by now.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> Got my Titan to 29, so all 3 characters are Hard Raid ready... now just need you guys to get there, since doing Normal seems counterproductive when Hard gives out more rewards and we're used to the raid by now.


 
  
 Working on maxing the last of my gear to reach 29 on the Warlock. Hopefully I'll get there soon.


----------



## Change is Good

You're going to need some 30s on the raid squad, if so. A group of only 29s won't cut it...


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Got my Titan to 29, so all 3 characters are Hard Raid ready... now just need you guys to get there, since doing Normal seems counterproductive when Hard gives out more rewards and we're used to the raid by now.


 
  
 I wouldn't say it's "counterproductive" since you still get rewards, just not time efficient.  But it's easier and more fun than getting our asses handed to us in hard mode, so maybe worth doing just for fun.
  
 But yeah, like Change said, even if we have all 29's, it's going to be rough.  We're going to want at least some 30's.  Which means more raiding!
  
 BTW, my warlock hit 27 today.  Booya!


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Got my Titan to 29, so all 3 characters are Hard Raid ready... now just need you guys to get there, since doing Normal seems counterproductive when Hard gives out more rewards and we're used to the raid by now.



Well I don't know anyone else who has all characters at lvl 30, so... If you wanna play with your crew, you're gonna need to Raid on normal a few times to help us get armor we need. Or you can keep playing with Reddit randoms...


----------



## Stillhart

I don't remember who I was talking to about this the other day but here it is:
  
 http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/08/11/gears-of-conflict-resolution


----------



## Evshrug

stillhart said:


> I don't remember who I was talking to about this the other day but here it is:
> 
> http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/08/11/gears-of-conflict-resolution




It was a-meeee! Shrugio!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I honestly think our key to defeatong hard mode with all 29s is before we start the fight we all need to eat one of my hotdogs, just saying


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> I honestly think our key to defeatong hard mode with all 29s is before we start the fight we all need to eat one of my hotdogs, just saying




Your hotdogs are crazy.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Mmm you bet they are ill give you one with a side of my special relic iron mmhmm


----------



## Stillhart

I just read on Reddit that people are saying if you go back to orbit and then come back, it sometimes fixes the bugs on the Atheon fight.  Like... ALL the bugs.  Worth a shot next time, I guess...
  
 EDIT:  Also getting hit thru the relic shield is caused by the shield-holder moving when the shield is up.  That includes people jostling him.  Nobody should be moving teh shield-holder around once the shield is planted.
  
 EDIT2:  some people are saying shots will go thru the shield if it's touching to column on the left.


----------



## Change is Good

They can quickly patch the exploits, but not the bugs?


----------



## Evshrug

stillhart said:


> I just read on Reddit that people are saying if you go back to orbit and then come back, it sometimes fixes the bugs on the Atheon fight.  Like... ALL the bugs.



Do you have to go to orbit for each wipe?

Firedawg, I think I need a picture of one of these hotdogs. My brain simply cannot picture all the walnuts, combos, marshmallows, and Wheat Thins actually fitting on a hotdog bun alongside the hotdog.

Call me boring, but with hotdogs, all I like on MINE is mustard, maybe relish (not the sweet kind). Chili dogs aren't bad but for all their mess I prefer mustard instead. You know what crazy topping I like (which isn't so weird if you think about it)? Apple pie (w/fresh NE farm made from scratch!) with fresh-ground peanut butter. Honey-roasted peanuts ground in our supermarket is best! With a bit of ice cream to cut the thickness. Sooooo good! Also Wendy's chicken nuggets with caramel or french-fries dipped in frosty, both are nice sweet/salty combos.

 Egads! I'm hungry!


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> They can quickly patch the exploits, but not the bugs?


 
  
 Define "quickly".  It took them over two weeks after they _announced _they were patching the exploit before it was done.  The exploit was known for weeks before that.


----------



## Change is Good

The exploit was patched before the bugs. The bugs have been a problem since before the exploit was even known about.

Define it however you want, smart ars.


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> The exploit was patched before the bugs. The bugs have been a problem since before the exploit was even known about.
> 
> Define it however you want, smart ars.


 
  
 I experienced more bugs this week than I ever did in previous weeks.  I'm under the impression that there were a ton of bugs introduced with the new patch that weren't there before.  Those were the bugs I was talking about and that I thought you were talking about also.  My apologies for the confusion.
  
 Regardless, the current state of the Atheon fight is unacceptable.  They need to get these bugs patched soon, no matter when they were introduced.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

There are more bugs. Definitely. For example, only 1 or two people getting ported nis happening quite frequently. Or the detainment shield being teleported with you (you're not supposed to be detained inside). These things, along the Minotaur regenerating makes it practically impossible unless you down him in like 2 cycles... which unless everyone is on the same exact page, isn't going to happen. Hard needs a really tight group.

Oh, due to the time change, Destiny is currently refreshing at 4am EST, not 5am, so Xur will appear and leave a bit earlier than usual. Not a problem for those who never play that late/early, lol. I noticed since I was doing bounties early, and missed out on yesterday's dailyu with my Warlock, since it refreshed right before I started it, and had to do today's.


----------



## Stillhart

A collection of anti-bug tips:
  
 http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2l7pf0/how_to_avoid_atheon_bugs_and_have_a_less/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I call bull on the minotaur regen not being a bug. Why? Because I've seen the same thing happen with the Hobgoblins. Not frequent by any means, but definitely an occurance.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

For my adoring and curious fans.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ok, now *I* want your relic iron...

If anyone is up around 7am est, I'll be attempting the new Nightfall and Weeklies, so let me know. I like to get them done as soon as they're available.


----------



## Evshrug

what? What? BOGGLES DE MIND! That's like... Something you design when you're 16 and always starving, dump anything (and everything) into the bottomless food receptical to quell the growth beast!

Oh, wait, I didn't catch that there was Wasabi too. Makes it all better.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha my point of view if it tastes good on its own itll taste even better together. And why yes my friend yes it is.


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> For my adoring and curious fans.


 
  
 Could it be?!?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hmm i must confess for ive no idea who that is.

Edit: If anyone. is wanting to buy something from mit-cables or mit-cablesclearance i hink those are the websites I won a 25 dollar gift card to them so if your needing some high end cables let me know


----------



## Stillhart

army-firedawg said:


> Hmm i must confess for ive no idea who that is.


 
 Oh, Front, you're so humble!


----------



## Change is Good

So, my new Titan just won me the Plan C in the Nightfall.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

MLE, Stillhart, Evshrug, and i think that was all from here i raided with last.

You though it glitched bad for us holy crap. Im watching Datto's twitch stream of NORMAL and it's hysterical. The minotaurs are teleporting and regenerating health the oracles are invisible to some players plus whatever else i missed at the start. This "fix" will at least make for an interesting bout so long we all keep our sence of humor (insert relic iron joke here)


----------



## Change is Good

I'm down with my 28 hunter if needed. 

Saving my 29 Warlock for the raid on 30, maybe. Depends if I can get in with some 30s.

I'll be back on around 10et


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'd love to raid, but looks like my nights are gonna be busy this week, ad they have me working 9p-5am. :'(

If you guys wanna wait until Thursday to raid... thats the day I have off this week.

Still, can you link me to the destiny thread to find randos? I'm sure you guys are gonna end up raiding together when I'm working, and I have 3 raids to go through.

BTW, we CAN do a hard raid at least up to Atheon. Everything else is doable. Thats double the rewards. We can cheese the Templar's non-conflux phases very easily. 3 of us sgay on top, 2 on the back where the spirit bloom chest is (there is a crack to see through, but you have to be careful), and... I forget the other. I ended up perched way back on top, and I could see 4 oracles witbout even moving, and zero aggro from anyone. Don't quote me on where the two stand near the Templar in the Spirit bloom chest room. I just know they were in there and drew the most aggro, but nothing could hit them.

So even if you guys do a normal raid, try to be down for Hard raid on Thursday. I'll be abke to reap normal and hard rewards... at least up to Atheon. Then I'll just see about picking up some random's checkpoint. I guess...


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> I'd love to raid, but looks like my nights are gonna be busy this week, ad they have me working 9p-5am. :'(
> 
> If you guys wanna wait until Thursday to raid... thats the day I have off this week.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Use www.reddit.com/r/fireteams/new or www.destinylfg.net
  
 I'm happy to try the hard mode raid from the start on Thursday.  I have two guys who are ready for Normal but not Hard yet.  I think we can do Atheon too if we work on some different strategies.  I've been reading plenty.  It'll be fun to practice some in Normal mode if people are down for some experimenting.
  
 EDIT - Also, the raid hand cannon only drops from the Templar on hard.  I kinda want to get to the templar and then pass the checkpoint to my other guys so we can cheese him 3 times for 3 chances at it!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yall know im always up for raiding regardless if i get anything or not its a blast plus we all getta poke fun at each other. As for experimenting you ask...have to seen my hotdogs?

Edit

Destiny : "Kill Atheon Solo In 20 Seconds After H…: http://youtu.be/jm8N__VddHw


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

stillhart said:


> Use www.reddit.com/r/fireteams/new or www.destinylfg.net
> 
> I'm happy to try the hard mode raid from the start on Thursday.  I have two guys who are ready for Normal but not Hard yet.  I think we can do Atheon too if we work on some different strategies.  I've been reading plenty.  It'll be fun to practice some in Normal mode if people are down for some experimenting.
> 
> EDIT - Also, the raid hand cannon only drops from the Templar on hard.  I kinda want to get to the templar and then pass the checkpoint to my other guys so we can cheese him 3 times for 3 chances at it!




Dude I totally didnt think about passing the hard checkpoint to my other guys! Should be fun. Hell, we dont even need a full group for the templar.


----------



## Change is Good

What time, Thursday?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Knowing the guys, probably around 11pm est - 1am, depending on Evs and Axel. If we have too many people, we can still pass the templar checkpoint to those left out, and help them out with alts.

During the templar fight, when he summons his green ooze legions, everyone meets up in the spirit bloom chest room and picks them off until the confluxes reappear. They can't kill us there. Also, next to that room is a broad platform that they can't hit you on if you sit down. That platform is good at all times until the oracle phase, since the hobgoblons can snipe you. So even if you dont make the spirit bloom room, you can chill out there.

I wanna get good experience figuring out everyone's placement during oracle phase, since I already know that 3 of us stay way up on top. That leaves only about 2 or 3 oracles that need to be taken out by the others.

What we need to figure out is how to spread alts for cheesing the templar. Don't want a room full of sunsingers. I only need raid leg armors to hit 30 with my Warlock, so I wanna do her first. My titan is next since he has raid arms. My hunter needs everything still so I'll do her last.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Knowing the guys, probably around 11pm est - 1am, depending on Evs and Axel. If we have too many people, we can still pass the templar checkpoint to those left out, and help them out with alts.
> 
> During the templar fight, when he summons his green ooze legions, everyone meets up in the spirit bloom chest room and picks them off until the confluxes reappear. They can't kill us there. Also, next to that room is a broad platform that they can't hit you on if you sit down. That platform is good at all times until the oracle phase, since the hobgoblons can snipe you. So even if you dont make the spirit bloom room, you can chill out there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For oracles phase, I've seen a strat that involves three or four people up top, and two or three on the right by the cave.  Top guys focus on hobgoblins and 5/7 oracles.  Team on the right focuses on the two back oracles and the one hobgoblin that the guys on top can't see (he's up above them on the right).
  
 For cheezing the templar, it takes like 5-10 mins to do.  No reason we have to finish it in just three runs.  If people are willing to help out, we can spread it over a few more runs just to make sure we have enough sunbros on each attempt.  My sunbro is L27 so I volunteer to help if it takes more than three runs.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Guys, I'll be able to run a raid tomorrow... so if you guys can wait to do it tomorrow... I'm down... as well as Thursday. The site I'm in... allows me a LOT of free time... lol.


----------



## Evshrug

I'm home!! Wassabi guys?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You guys NOT raiding tonight. That's what's up. 

So the Nightfall is pretty easy. I did it with the Warlock and Titan. Just gotta do it with my Hunter and I'm golden. Too bad there is no burn to make it faster, but at least they won't one shot you most of the time.

Picked up a random, and made it safer. I advise to use your Confluences and Icebreaker, with a void machine gun to take out the Psions.

Stay under the stairs to the LEFT of where Valus appears. Not the right stairs. You're very safe there, and only have to venture out to damage him when he goes to the other side of the room to bring him back.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

If youll run it later at like 11 im game


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Tomorrow? 

We usually run it at 12am-1am est anyways, since that's around the time Axel and Evs get on.

Me
Stillhart
Axel
Evs
Adogg
Zroleaf

That's our usual normal raid lineup on Tuesday or Wednesday, but when we miss someone, we have:

Army
Change

As the others. Change tends to run with another group, FWIS, but if he's up to it, we can squeeze him in when we're missing others. Army looks like a perfect candidate at every other time since he seems to be willing whenever.

I have 3 raids to run a week, and that doesn't even count hard mode, which I'm also willing to do, so it looks like having 8 of us around shall keep raids running most of the time.

Zroleaf seems to only be able to run raid once a week for now, and Adogg sometimes sleeps early, so Army and Change will more than likely have a lot of chances to raid with the core group if need be.

Our group is pretty set on where we need to be at specific raid sections, so the chemistry is very good.

Had I brought my ps4 tonight... would'bve been ready... but it's my 1st day on this post... and it's literally the most abandoned site ever.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm saving my Warlock for hard so if you guys need someone when I'm on just hmu. I just did it on normal with my hunter, got the chest piece to go with the helmet I already had. Kind of a bummer since I was hoping for gauntlets or boots. Hopefully the xur will sell those gauntlet engrams, again.

I still have my Titan for normal, though he's just 26. Might have him higher by tomorrow.

Yeah, Nightfall is cake. Did it with all three, but the only reward worth mentioning was the Plan C. Turned out to be a good day, though.


----------



## lenroot77

I just threw up in my mouth...

And u wash it down with milk?!?!


----------



## Stillhart

Yeah, Nightfall was pretty easy, it's just the most tedious, bullet-spongy boss in the game this week.  I got a crappy legendary shotgun (basically 2 energies) while someone else got 12 (!!!) energies.
  
 On the plus side, the raid went really smoothly and I think everyone but one person got good stuff.  I got a third Praedyth's Revenge (happy to have one per char!) and a Hezen Vengeance.  Lots of raid armor was given out.


----------



## Stillhart

Here's some awesome:
  
 http://i.imgur.com/fF7p4He.jpg


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So...not raiding tonight? You bums.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth...
> 
> And u wash it down with milk?!?!




Busted out laughing try one it tastes awesome and yeah either milk,yoohoo, or juice of some kind i dont drink pop


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> So...not raiding tonight? You bums.


 
  
 I'll show you!  I'm going to raid TWICE tonight!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> So...not raiding tonight? You bums.[/quote
> 
> Hey hey hey now how rude. Some of us just love how the raid is and would love to play of theres just so happen to be enjoyable people online. But fine i see how it is so excuse me while i go jump in a rail car (and go nowhere cause hive broke all of em BUT MY POINT STANDS!!!)


----------



## Evshrug

I mean, I would like to raid, but I've only got two hours and a fair bit of work exhaustion.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hey guys, sorry, the PS4 froze...


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Hey guys, sorry, the PS4 froze...


 
 Getting back on?


----------



## Evshrug

Ps, love the creativity of the thread name.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry guys had to split. I literally rushed the last part.


----------



## Change is Good

It's all good. Great raid, though we had some hiccups. That was to be expected since two of us were 26 and unfamiliar with the group. Still finished it in under two hours. Not bad at all for the circumstances.

Hope we can try Lvl 30 again, soon, guys.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Your boy was all Leeroy Jenkins in the last part. Had to kinda rush next to him... so a lack of communication was a bit rough.


----------



## Change is Good

I think he couldn't hear anyone but me at that point. I noticed he was only listening to what I would say to do, while not respondong to you guys. When Stillhart went down inside, that one time, and I told him to go in, he just kept going in.

I kept noticing it wasn't just him that was having NAT type issues. I remember we lost communication with Stillhart, at one point, and I even remember Adogg saying he couldn't hear anyone but me, as well, and maybe Stillhart, at the end.

Again, us completing it under the circumstances given was actually quite impressive.


----------



## Stillhart

change is good said:


> I think he couldn't hear anyone but me at that point. I noticed he was only listening to what I would say to do, while not respondong to you guys. When Stillhart went down inside, that one time, and I told him to go in, he just kept going in.
> 
> I kept noticing it wasn't just him that was having NAT type issues. I remember we lost communication with Stillhart, at one point, and I even remember Adogg saying he couldn't hear anyone but me, as well, and maybe Stillhart, at the end.
> 
> Again, us completing it under the circumstances given was actually quite impressive.


 
  
 That NAT error doesn't happen when you use in-game chat.  Going forward, I won't be raiding with anyone who refuses to use in-game chat.


----------



## Change is Good

Awww... poor tink tink.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Down for raiding again tonight? I have two more characters to go through...

I wonder if the NAT issues were because of me using hotspot?


----------



## Change is Good

I can't raid with you guys since I don't use game chat. 

As a result, I now have the Fatebringer!


----------



## AxelCloris

I'd be down for a raid, but it doesn't look like many people are around this evening.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Im on patrol. Damn Change, do you always run with 6? You could always invite me... I'm likely to always be down...

Axel, I'm on tonight, just out on patrol atm, since I gotta get a good lay of the site... its so new to me. I'll be back on in less than an hour.


----------



## Change is Good

Nah, MLE, our groups usually are different every time. I have about ten guys I raid with on a regular. I'll make sure to send you an invite should I see you on, next time.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Cool beans.

Got body armor for my Titan tonight, and a bunch of shards I needed. The way it's going, looks like my last created character is gonna be the first to hit 30. She''s already tied with the Warlock in that they only need leg armor to hit 30. My Hunter has zero armor. :'(


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Xurs got crst of alpha lupi (titan), sun breakers, mask of third man, truth, and exotic helmet ingram.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Everyone's favorite. The Sunbreakers. I believe Bungie is trolling at this point. The Breakers have been on sale what seems to be every other week.

I already had everything else except that hideous chest for the Hunter. No way am I paying for that. As for the exotic engram... I think I have every exotic that it can potentially make. Maybe just the Titan one that isn't the Helm of Inmost Light, and I'm not gonna spend 23 motes for such a small chance at it.

Oh the chest is for a Titan? Even worse, lol.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Everyone's favorite. The Sunbreakers. I believe Bungie is trolling at this point. The Breakers have been on sale what seems to be every other week.
> 
> I already had everything else except that hideous chest for the Hunter. No way am I paying for that. As for the exotic engram... I think I have every exotic that it can potentially make. Maybe just the Titan one that isn't the Helm of Inmost Light, and I'm not gonna spend 23 motes for such a small chance at it.
> 
> Oh the chest is for a Titan? Even worse, lol.


 
 To be fair, the Helm of Saint-14 is REALLY good.  It's arguably better than the Armamentarium, depending on your play style.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

stillhart said:


> To be fair, the Helm of Saint-14 is REALLY good.  It's arguably better than the Armamentarium, depending on your play style.




I love the helm. Not more than armamentarium but it blinds ALL enemies regardless of the level. Seriously cpmes in handy


----------



## Stillhart

I have the Hard Mode oracles checkpoint.  Went through and cheezed oracles and templar with my 29 and got all shards/energy.  Of course.  Got 2 more guys to do it on tho...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Better share that ish!


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> I have the Hard Mode oracles checkpoint.  Went through and cheezed oracles and templar with my 29 and got all shards/energy.  Of course.  Got 2 more guys to do it on tho...


 
  
 I can share my save on the Hunter as well. I'd be happy to help people get in for some easy shots at stuff.


----------



## Change is Good

It would be much appreciated if I can get in with my hunter when you guys do it. For some reason I can't get the save checkpoint because the game is only recognizing the Atheon checkpoint I already had.

Unless you still refuse to play with people who don't use in-game chat


----------



## Stillhart

Between my three characters, I ended up with one new raid chest for my warlock and 2 Fatebringer hand cannons.  Fairly successful, I'd say.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Still if you're on this afternoon imma try it again with my hunter


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

We can get through the Gatekeeper section on Hard which should net us another chest. We have that Checkpoint...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Tis true but ill have to take stillharts roll on this run as im the level 27 now haha


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Agh... that won't do for the Gatekeeper section. Too many Praetorians will one shot you.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Agh... that won't do for the Gatekeeper section. Too many Praetorians will one shot you.


 
 If we're going to do gatekeeper, we'll need a try-hard group:  29's and 30's.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

For the gatekeeper yeah ill use my titan but for my alt on the templar section again ill take Stillhart role


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Between my three characters, I ended up with one new raid chest for my warlock and 2 Fatebringer hand cannons.  Fairly successful, I'd say.


 
  
 And all I got was ascendants and a shotgun. Don't know how many times I've run the raid now on my characters but I still have no raid armor.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I sincerly feel for you my friend running the raid with you guys was the first/only time i got some


----------



## Change is Good

This game is master troll when it comes to raid gear. For some of us, at least...

I noticed someone unfriended me and a couple others. Awww... poor tink tink don't like us no more

:'(


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> And all I got was ascendants and a shotgun. Don't know how many times I've run the raid now on my characters but I still have no raid armor.


 
 Yep, I've got a total of three armor pieces now on all my guys.  Guns?  4 FV + 3 AE + 2 FB + 2 HV + 2 VoC + 3 PR = 16 guns.
  
 You need another alt, Axel!


----------



## AxelCloris

stillhart said:


> Yep, I've got a total of three armor pieces now on all my guys.  Guns?  4 FV + 3 AE + 2 FB + 2 HV + 2 VoC + 3 PR = 16 guns.
> 
> You need another alt, Axel!


 
  
 Nope, no time for a third alt. I have returned to the addiction that is World of Warcraft. I'll stick with my Hunter and Warlock.


----------



## Change is Good

Two words:

Vex Mythoclast


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I believe yesterdays raid went really well mad got himself a legendary ship that apparently looks like an orca couple people got some armor heck i even got some shards.....now about that hard mode


----------



## Change is Good

^On the hard raid, that Pretorian on Venus is the REAL boss, not Atheon.

 Good luck
  
*Edit:*
  


Spoiler: This one is for all my haters...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Too bad that gun sucks a big one now, lol. Stupid Bungie logic. Make a weapon that is very hard to get headshots with (due to horizontal, not vertical recoil), nerf it's damage by a staggering amount, and boost it's headshot damage, even when headshots are gonna be hard to do on a consistent basis. Supposed to be the best weapon in the game for a reason, and they make it one of the worst.

By the time I get it, and/or they fix it, I'll be over Destiny.

Let me also mention that I went up against many Mythoclasts in PVP, and I almost always won the duels with my Infinity. Mythoclast isn't even worth it in PVE since it runs out of ammo very quickly.

They needed to nerf it, not make it a shiny, cool sounding piece of turd.


And yes, that Praetorian... with it's one/two shot kills, health regen.... he can make a solid run end in failure in a second. I dread the Venus portal. If this game wasn't so effing buggy, Hard Mode would be doable more often than not. I'll shield bash him 5-6 times and he STILL won't go down. I know my group likes to give me the Shield, since I'm good at that role, but they need to understand, the Praetorian is sometimes IMPOSSIBLE to kill because of the ressurrect bug. It is 100% a bug, since the Hobgoblins also ressurect at times, but not as much as the Praetorian.

Ah yes, guys. When up against Atheon, do NOT use Nades or Void Bombs! This is exactly why Atheon side steps and gets harder to hit. Just use LMGs and Snipers for the higher damage. Think about the early day cheese. nades force him to move. We don't want him to move.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I offer to take the shields quite a bit, ive no problem with that role but as for the mythoclast i agree and even think it should be what ppl would call over powered because it's so difficult to get


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Ah yes, guys. When up against Atheon, do NOT use Nades or Void Bombs! This is exactly why Atheon side steps and gets harder to hit. Just use LMGs and Snipers for the higher damage. Think about the early day cheese. nades force him to move. We don't want him to move.


 
  
 Just gotta use the right grenade.  Supposedly the titan lightning grenade does crazy dmg.  Don't use the subro or pulse grenades.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not about damage, but about keeping Atheon still as long as possible. Nades will force him to move. When he moves, DPS goes down.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Not about damage, but about keeping Atheon still as long as possible. Nades will force him to move. When he moves, DPS goes down.


 
  
 I thought only the specific grenades made him move, hence why hunters can't cheeze him.  *shrug*
  
 Either way, the real secret to hard mode (if you believe reddit) is having all maxed out weapons.  We need to make sure everyone on our team, even very enthusiastic alternates, have all three weapons at 300.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> By the time I get it, and/or they fix it, I'll be over Destiny.


 
  
 I'm already over it. I'm just trying to get everything I can before November 18.
  
 And... yes, the hate on the Vex Mythoclast was to be expected. It will be nerfed back up, eventually, and many will wish they had it. Too bad I won't be playing Destiny, by then, however...
  
 Shooters on Venus must use all heavy ammo and grenades, before the first oracle spawns, on that Praetorian so the relic holder can take him out. It can be done.
  
 Like I said, good luck, guys. I'm no hater, unlike others around here


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I rented the new CoD, played through the whole campaign, and dabbled a bit in Multiplayer (both against bots to get used to all the new stuff) and online. Jesus man, people wanted change, there they have it. Me, I'm a OG MW type guy. With every new game, they keep making it more elaborate and convoluted. I'm not feeling this year's because... well, it doesn't really feel like CoD anymore. Now it's just way too many confusing options. Sometimes, less is more.

I hope Treyarch does WaWII next year, and not another futre warfare that makes everything so damn confusing.


----------



## ZEROleaf

Let's try it again on Hard guys. Before I do though, I'm going to max out all the weapons I will be using.


----------



## ZEROleaf

mad lust envy said:


> So I rented the new CoD, played through the whole campaign, and dabbled a bit in Multiplayer (both against bots to get used to all the new stuff) and online. Jesus man, people wanted change, there they have it. Me, I'm a OG MW type guy. With every new game, they keep making it more elaborate and convoluted. I'm not feeling this year's because... well, it doesn't really feel like CoD anymore. Now it's just way too many confusing options. Sometimes, less is more.
> 
> I hope Treyarch does WaWII next year, and not another futre warfare that makes everything so damn confusing.




I don't even bother with CoD games anymore. Loss interest when MW3 came out. I started playing em when CoD 2 came out 10 years ago and I really enjoyed them up until black ops.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm on and off with CoD. Some games I like, some games I don't. I actually liked Ghost overall, despite some BS maps. Maps are everything, and when you have bad map design, it kills the game. Ghosts were ok. I hated BLOPS II, MW3. Last one I truly enjoyed was BLOPS.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

This week's Nightfall was pathetically easy. Patience and Time really chewed through everything. As well as The Cure, which was an Arc Launcher for me. It would literally chip off like 10% Archon damage each rocket.

It was a weapon week. 3 Nightfalls, 3 weqpon rewards. The only one worth noting was the Hawkmoon hand cannon exotic. 13 rounds makes this... WAY better than Thorn.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> This week's Nightfall was pathetically easy. Patience and Time really chewed through everything. As well as The Cure, which was an Arc Launcher for me. It would literally chip off like 10% Archon damage each rocket.
> 
> It was a weapon week. 3 Nightfalls, 3 weqpon rewards. The only one worth noting was the Hawkmoon hand cannon exotic. 13 rounds makes this... WAY better than Thorn.


 
  
 Hawkmoon is a BEAST! It was my second exotic, ever, behind the Icebreaker (before Xur sold it).
  
 With that said, I just read a review for Dragon Age: Inquisition. I am VERY excited (as I was for this piece of turd) and am glad it won't be a letdown like this game was. It will be nice to play a game with REAL content and an actual plot, for once. Two games, actually (will be getting GTA V, also).
  
 I will still remember Destiny for the massive hours I put in. The raids were rather enjoyable, even with arsholes such a yourselves!


----------



## AxelCloris

Now I'm a tad jealous.  I've wanted Hawkmoon for my Hunter for a bit now. Maybe I'll be lucky enough to get in on a Nightfall this week to get a chance at it, since I didn't get into one last week.


----------



## Stillhart

axelcloris said:


> Now I'm a tad jealous.  I've wanted Hawkmoon for my Hunter for a bit now. Maybe I'll be lucky enough to get in on a Nightfall this week to get a chance at it, since I didn't get into one last week.


 
  
 I would be jealous but Fatebringer is pretty awesome and has 13 in the mag with Field Scout.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> This week's Nightfall was pathetically easy. Patience and Time really chewed through everything. As well as The Cure, which was an Arc Launcher for me. It would literally chip off like 10% Archon damage each rocket.
> 
> It was a weapon week. 3 Nightfalls, 3 weqpon rewards. The only one worth noting was the Hawkmoon hand cannon exotic. 13 rounds makes this... WAY better than Thorn.



I got "the Devil You Know" which is the best HC I've yet gotten, 12 rounds, hipfire accuracy, cool name. I found it so the perks are different from the Vanguard vendor, initially I thought mulligan would be awesome in a gun class where every bullet is precious... But Stillhart's right, it's not useful. Turns out it's Practically useless, in fact once I unlocked that perk last night for the first time I started counting my shots and I never fired an extra round through three story missions.

Hawkmoon is awesome. I watched a stream of this guy 5:1 plus K dominating with Hawkmoon. The only downside seems to be the glare from reflections.

I still like PvP too, and I got into a pretty heated match with a guy using only HC's. Hawkmoon at first, and it seemed like any even one-on-one fight he was killing me first before my Shadow Price could... At some point I started getting first hit or quick scope sniping him, and he started switching between exotic HC's... I saw all the ones I know about. That was pretty cool, and we were usually evenly matched but we were both carrying our teams and I adapted enough to use them so I could get first hit or capture control points.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> So I rented the new CoD, played through the whole campaign, and dabbled a bit in Multiplayer (both against bots to get used to all the new stuff) and online. Jesus man, people wanted change, there they have it. Me, I'm a OG MW type guy. With every new game, they keep making it more elaborate and convoluted. I'm not feeling this year's because... well, it doesn't really feel like CoD anymore. Now it's just way too many confusing options. Sometimes, less is more.
> 
> I hope Treyarch does WaWII next year, and not another futre warfare that makes everything so damn confusing.




Where did you rent it?

I think where CoD is most fun is when it's a sport, like football. I really liked the gun unlocks, that felt new in CoD4, but what kept me playing that one game for about 5 YEARS was that it was like a sport competition, and killstreaks were nicely balanced enough where you could slow your kills per minute enough to be careful and turn the tide, but the killstreaks don't overpower and take over the game. Plus, hit detection was really spot-on.

And yeah, like you said, people greatly criticized CoD after MW2 because the IW games were all MW2 formula after that, and BLOPS had changed the graphics and action to be too cartoony for a large portion of the "anti-halo" fan-base (I loved the quirky mp gametypes!) and the hit-detection/audio seemed less realistic, all my friends that played BLOPS2 said that funky hit detection and inconsistent lag were more apparent in that game so I skipped it... I bought MW3 and returned that killstreak dominated imba game... Ghosts felt a lot like CoD4, it had few of the "3-lane" maps that apparently the MLG community loves, but they had a nice flow, and the killstreaks were nice power perks but rarely felt like the dominant factor in the full course of a match. Plus, I love capable handguns, I have fun with a powerful, slow long-range gun and a quick sidearm for CQB engagements. It still didn't feel new... Just an iteration of CoD4 with new maps and minor tweaks.

CoD:AW may actually be up my alley, the more I play FPS' the more exciting they seem in gunfights when there is more freedom of movement and escape. I had a LOT of fun in Halo 2 with the plasma-sword lunge and vertical map elements (Halo 3 man-cannons, heyooo!), the double-jump in Destiny is quite fun... I would at least like to TRY the new CoD.




zeroleaf said:


> I don't even bother with CoD games anymore. Loss interest when MW3 came out. I started playing em when CoD 2 came out 10 years ago and I really enjoyed them up until black ops.



Is that including CoD:BO? I didn't actually like standard Mp much in that game, but I liked the campaign and got addicted to Sticks 'N Stones mode!

I want to at least rent the new one because it actually seems new compared to the last 3.


----------



## Change is Good

^Wrong thread


----------



## Stillhart

Someone posted this gem on Reddit today:
  
 http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2m0mvl/hard_mode_atheon_a_discussion/
  
 Some VERY interesting points here!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

That sounds briliant im excited to try it tomorrow.


----------



## AxelCloris

Just a heads up for folks, after tonight I won't be on Destiny as often. Tomorrow at midnight Warlords of Draenor launches and I have been convinced to return to the realms of Azeroth.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So i watched an entire raid and a half of Datto does Destiny and along with the reddit post Stillhart shared, i have come to the conclusion that we need Gjallahorn for it equals God mode. of maxed


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Dude, if everyone had Corrective Measure and hit him all at once, it would also do well. Gal-a-horny is ever so elusive... hopefully Bumgie decides to put it up for sale soon. But knowing them...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I just busted out laughing in the middle of my store, he hasnt sold it since week 2 i believe it was but ya never know....


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Was a good night. Titan hit 30, Got the final raid piece for my Warlock to hit 30, as well as my first piece with my Hunter. Joy, joy, joy. So 2 characters are good to go.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

But congrats man thtas still awesome


----------



## Stillhart

I totally called it!  The Last Word for sale today.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I was praying for Gjallahorn  oh well get a chest for my warlock and another armamentatium since I've so many coins and this ones a higher stat roll


----------



## Change is Good

I completed the raid twice on hard, yesterday. My warlock got his raid helmet, another Universal Remote, and the hard raid ship. My titan got two raid pieces, throughout, and another HV, VOC, and AE at the end.

Mad joined us for the second one. It really shouldn't have taken us that long on the second go around, but glad you stuck around and finished with us. You were a boss defending that middle conflex at the gatekeepers and holding the relic at Atheon. That Titan you have is a beast.

Seeing everyone get great rewards at the end was bittersweet, especially me buddy Coltater who finally got his raid helmet after beating it on hard about 10 times.

Now, all my characters just need boots to hit level 30.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah man, it was a bit rough, but I enjoyed it. Everyone in the group was sleepy (except me), so i understood. It was my first full Hard run, and I didn't expect an easy win. I got my Warlock to 30 this morning, so I'm ready to do the Gatekeeper onward tonight.

Aspect of Glass is cool and all, but I def would've preferred something useful...

Defending the middle is kind of easy with the Titan. Move off to the side of where the Minotaurs spawn and hit them from there. The goblins can't sacrifice themselves, so no need to pay attention to them. They were too busy shooting at my bubble, and when it disappeared, I moved near the old Atheon cheese cliff while I fusion rifled the Minotaurs, who only take two shots (sometimes 3).


----------



## Change is Good

Hell yeah, we were tired. Not as tired as the guy who fell asleep during a wipe, though, lol.


----------



## Change is Good

Hard raid now completed on hard with all three characters. Feeling like a boss, right now.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

First time raiding with my warlock, got some raid chests but wow was it glitchy on us one round the oracles spawned already exploded thus we couldnt hit them but still counted as a failed round then good ole pratorians health fully regenerated a couple tries made me go grrr


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

2 Hard Raids done, two Aspects of Glass ships. FML.


----------



## Change is Good

^lmao!

Don't worry, I got a fourth timebreaker and and energy/shards as my reward for beating Atheon, last night.

This game hates me, more than you. Trust me.

Still no raid boots for none of my characters :/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So we just did Atheon with five 29s (with my least fave, the Hunter) and one 30. Guess what I got? Come on, its an easy guess....




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MOTHEREFFING 3RD STRAIGHT ASPECT OF GLASS SHIP. GOD FRIGGING DANG IT.



One thing does work very well. Golden Gunning the Praetorian. It was 5 Hunters, and with two Golden Guns on Venus, you'd kill him before the first Oracle even shows up, making the Relic Holder's job a piece of cake. Mars was actually the harder level, since you couldn't just ground pound once when underleveled, and hobs always one shot sniped any 29.

Also, it's actually good to cause the Hobgoblins to put up their shields on Mars before an underleveled Relic Holder gets there: He can then take them out one at a time depending on the order the shields went up.

The hardest part of that particular raid was that the Supplicants were killing us quite a bit. Something that shouldn't happen, but was. Even to me. I dunno, they were just getting us good. The final run was flawless. We all stayed alive, and relic holder always went out before Time's Vengagence started, so we had a crapton of DPS on Atheon every cycle.

I swear, if I get 3 more ships this week during Hard Raids, I'm quitting the game until the new Raid.


----------



## Change is Good

Dude, that is just the worst luck. I would advise to completely ignore normal raid runs, from now on, so you can get double the loot, and three rewards at the end.

Yeah, I also just learned that golden gun does work quite well on the Venus run, last night, when a fellow hunter brought it to my attention. I was very surprised at how quickly we were taking out that damn Praetorian.

It's always good to designate one person to be supplicant control during the Atheon fight for the first two cycles. If all goes well, everyone should still be alive by the third cycle, then everyone meets in the middle for the final takedown.

It's quite funny, actually. I went from being relic holder on normal to oracle/supplicant shooter on hard now that I've had my VOC fully upgraded.


----------



## Stillhart

Well at least you're beating it on hard.  Step 1, I guess.


----------



## Change is Good

Step 1 is to actually play it on hard. Step 2 is beating it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, Atheon isn't hard. Its almost always people killing themselves with mistakes. Like bumping into shield bearer causing the shield to stop for a moment. That bump was an instant wipe. Or people not jumping to the back door after Times Vengeance finishes. When you jump to the sides, supplicants or Atheon are likely to kill you. Its the simple mistakes. I made the mistake of landing perfectly center in a Titan bubble on the back wall, and got detained. I couldnt shoot my detain shield. Had a guy overshoot the middle platform 2x while he had the shield, causing instant wipes. I mean, COME ON.

Then there is the BS wipes, like Titan bubble in the back causing Splash damage as soon as Vengeance is over. Those things should be avoided. I'm half tempted on playing Striker from this point on when using a Titan, so I can flashbang both portals. I'll certainly try that on Normal at least.

I think I'll have a max Gal a horny tomorrow when done with Bounties. That should make Atheon/Venus a lot easier.

I need to practice the portals at the Gatekeeper. I wanna be able to do the Mars portal alone, making things go a lot faster.

Funny enough, my 2nd hard Gatekeeper run, we didn't wipe once on the Gatekeeper. We literally all just joined up and owned it the 1st time. Two 30s, and the rest 29s. The stars aligned that run.

I honestly wanna go into Atheon with a team full of Galhorns and just waste him instead of hiding in the shield. I think its worth the ammo to get a good run where he dies in like 2 cycles.


----------



## Stillhart

"Did you know: Super Good Advice returns nearly every missed shot to the mag. I guess you knew this, but did you also know that hitting an Oracle or a Containment Bubble counts as a miss? Unless you're a god of crits, this might just be one of the best weapons out there for Atheon."
  
Reddit comes thru again!


----------



## lenroot77




----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


>




Busted out laughing, how ya been man haven't played with ya in a good while.

But shoot that's awesome so hardy har to all you sga naysayers for I now have 2.....almost upgraded...but still ready for raiding epically BEWARE THE RELIC IRON (old hot dog reference) WEILDING FIREDAWG


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So they update and patch a lot of useless things, and seem to disregard Atheon's bugs...again. Thanks for making the incredibly rare Thunderdevil shader a common item now. Meh. Now everyone is gonna look like my Hunter.

I'll be trying SGA on the Raid next time.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Check out the glacier something i scored it on a nightfall strike and its awesome its like a white silver high gloss finish really shows off my titan.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Im a fan of blacks, darker blues and grays. Thunderdevil was like a bluish silver. Paired with a dead orbit cowl, the Hunter looked so ninja...


----------



## Evshrug

I just bought thunderdevil for my warlock! But the gray digital camo look wasn't my style, so I went back to the blue/yellow one.


----------



## Change is Good

I bought one for my hunter, but then saw almost everyone else wearing it. Decided to just go back to blacksmith.

Anyone trying Iron Banner, this week? I really hope the raids give me my boots. So not looking forward to getting merked by 30s, if otherwise.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, as soon as I saw all everydamnbody wearing Thunderdevil, I knew my time with it was over. It was my first piece of truly rare shader that I got twice. Now, it may as well be a common drop. Way to make individuality nonexistent, Bungie.

Thankfully, I got Bittersteel once I got my Lock's Dead Orbit to lvl 9. Apparently you only get a shader once, since I got my Hunter's Dead Orbit to 9 soon after and didn't get a shader.

So apparently Dead Orbit lvl 15 gives you the black shader. That's gonna take me a long damn while...

Probably gonna start wearing some ugly shaders just to not be the in the damn bandwagon.

I'll be doing Iron Banner with my Hunter since she needs arms and legs.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I got 41 kills in Iron Banner today. IN THE END OF THE MATCH (last minute), my Pocket Infinity became useless. It started shotting its 3+ shots incredibly slowly. Literally a burst per second, instead of its 3+ burst in that second. It better have been a bug, because nerfing the nerf is just incredibly stupid.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

But great news just wayched dattos raid earlier holy crap the bugs are worse they went 4 rounds without teleporting at atheon plus oracle nonesense i.e. what happened to me them appearing already blown upthus being unable to shoot them


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> So I got 41 kills in Iron Banner today. IN THE END OF THE MATCH (last minute), my Pocket Infinity became useless. It started shotting its 3+ shots incredibly slowly. Literally a burst per second, instead of its 3+ burst in that second. It better have been a bug, because nerfing the nerf is just incredibly stupid.


 
  
 I read a potential fix is to just unequip and reequip the gun.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

This game is pure effing BS. Atheon hard, twice, both times, TIMEBREAKER. I SWEAR TO GOD. I already know that my 3rd time, its gonna give me timebreaker again. Last week it was 3 ships, this week, its 3 sparrows.

Was trying Atheon a 3rd time, and it was killing us as soon as we ported. This game is a hot mess.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

THIS STUPID ASS GAME.

3RD HARD RAID, 3RD STRAIGHT TIMEBREAKER... That is SIX straight Atheon kills, giving the same items...










but wait!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Whats that on my back? 





Also forgot to mention that I got a Fatebringer, Praetorian Foil, and extra Hawkmoon as well...


----------



## Change is Good

You raid whore! 

Try two Plan Cs on the same day... (nightfall and raid).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yo, we did the Gatekeeper on the 2nd try, and we didnt even plan. I basically just straight up told them I was goin in, and so was this other guy, and told them to keep it open, and once we said we had relic, for some to keep it open, and for the others to protect the conflux. Everyone just did it, no questions.

I'm still down for tonight. I need to get the Gatekeeper reward with two characters, though my Hunger is gonna have to wait for now.


----------



## Change is Good

Yeah sometimes it works, right away, sometimes it doesn't. It always depends on how tired people are, blah blah blah. Negativity doesn't help, also. I usually have the best success with my clan members, but it's real hard getting in because they are raid whores as well 

It may not be the most succesful, but I have a blast playing with those fools from last night. There's never a dull moment as you can tell LoL


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah it was fun. I'm always down. I still need the Gatekeeper done with my Hunter.


----------



## Change is Good

I still need to do it with my hunter, also. How about my Titan now has every raid piece, including the helmet. Meanwhile, my Warlock has to play Iron Banner to get his damn boots.

I'm supposed to be taking a break from thus game. But, noooooo. It refuses to give that feeling of completion. It knows in order to keep me playing, it must refuse me what I am trying to achieve. Then, when I do reach it, we will have to start all over and try to get the next raid gear.

Not to mention, everyone will still be running around looking like each other, once again. No sense of uniqueness in this game, no sense of purpose, just blind looting and addiction.

FML


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm right there with you. Like I DON'T want to play this game anymore until the DLC. But I don't feel fulfilled until I have all the drops I want. It's frustrating. It's as bad as my addiction to Castlevania: Harmony of Despair. I got absolutely everything in that game.... and the levels only last about 10 minutes at the most, some taking less than a minute with OP equipment. So imagine the tediousness of doing the same maps over and over.

Still, I love that game and would do it all over again on PS4.

Tonight if we dont do the Gatekeeper, I'm gonna focus on Iron Banner. I'm already behind, though I did max the Mythoclast in one day, lol.

Some of Castlevania HD's rare drops were like IMPOSSIBLE to get. Like less than 2% chance, IIRC. So yeah, I had 100+ hours on a few characters, and there were 7 characters. The game was very simple, but stingy as hell.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> I'm right there with you. Like I DON'T want to play this game anymore until the DLC. But I don't feel fulfilled until I have all the drops I want. It's frustrating. It's as bad as my addiction to Castlevania: Harmony of Despair. I got absolutely everything in that game.... and the levels only last about 10 minutes at the most, some taking less than a minute with OP equipment. So imagine the tediousness of doing the same maps over and over.
> 
> Still, I love that game and would do it all over again on PS4.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Back when I played it, there were drops in WoW that were like 0.02% (1 in 5,000).  They only dropped from the bosses at the end of dungeons that took hours to complete.  The drop rates for things in the raid is really not that bad.  The problem is that you can only run it once a week...
  
 I'm glad I've got Dragon Age to distract me for a while until the new expansion.
  
 BTW, if we raid tonight, seriously, I'd rather do it with 5 than with a rando.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Randoms are fine. Its just before we begin a raid, we need to make sure they know what theyre doing. No carrying whatsoever. Problem was, last night, the guy was lacking in common sense, amongst other things. Like Adogg said, he was... special.


----------



## Stillhart

mad lust envy said:


> Randoms are fine. Its just before we begin a raid, we need to make sure they know what theyre doing. No carrying whatsoever. Problem was, last night, the guy was lacking in common sense, amongst other things. Like Adogg said, he was... special.


 
  
 Randoms lie.  Remember how I said I hate 90% of the people I meet in games?  **** like last night is why.


----------



## Evshrug

"I wanna look at him whole, from top to bottom... What level is he?"
And he still managed not to follow ZROleaf. Honestly I was laughing in disbelief on the inside, but it was a nice re-balancing to have played with Mad and Adogg before and Still and Adogg afterwards.

Is there any validity to the theory that the PS4 exclusive loot drops are more likely to be rewarded during the PS4 exclusive raids?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Holy hell, I'm so damn sick of Iron Banner's BS.

This game should know be called Suros Registiny. It's 90% of what everyone uses.

I need like 120 points for Level 3, and I'm telling you, I'm tempted on just saying screw it.

once I get my damn boots, I'm done with Crucible. I won't even wait to get Level 4 for my Gauntlets. I'll chance it on the Raid drop instead. I will NEVER, EVER play Crucible after these last 120 points. So don't invite me to play it after tomorrow. That's how fed up I am with it, and shame on Bungie for forcing stupid ass PVP for the majority of crap we get (faction gear EVEN WHEN YOU LEVEL FACTIONS OUTSIDE PVP). 

Please play our horrible versus mode, please. You want gear, you better suck it up and suffer. I'd rather do the Mars Vae III strike over and over.... and you know how torturous that is.


----------



## Stillhart

I agree with you that pvp is the suck in this game.  But regarding marks, there were some heavy hints in yesterday's weekly update that there would be new ways to earn and spend marks in the DLC.  I suspect they will be introducing an exchange rate, or that the subfactions will start accepting Vanguard marks.


----------



## Change is Good

You noticed how I quickly left when I got my boots for my warlock? 

The Suros is being used by everyone because it's the easiest auto rifle to get the headshot bounty with. I assume once people get their headshots, they switch to their weapon of choice (Vex, Last Word, Pocket,G-horn, etc). At least, that's what I do.

I'm not scared. I'm going in with my hunter to kick some more ass, like last night. With a group like we had, we should have no trouble ranking up, quickly.

Edit: Sleep it off, Mad. I'll see you on tonight and still send you an IB invite. 

Edit 2: Though, I think we should try finishing the hard raid, first. I still have the gatekeeper checkpoint with my hunter, from that other night.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I cooled off, and managed to get both my boots and gauntlets. It was torture. I may just battle through it to get to level 5. I did get the class item, so hopefully that, mixed in with the later day buffs should get me to 5 quickly. I'm more than likely going to be 30 tomorrow morning, if not Monday. No more struggling with 29's on hard raids.

Oh, here's Bittersteel shader with the Hunter's IB gear and Raid chest.




So it IS black, just with only certain gear.

Blacks, whites, grays. My favorite. Looks much better in game. The Bungie site makes it all look so low res.

Change, so I found online that doing the Mars mission, Exclusion zone with some resupply codes and killing yourself off before killing the last enemy of the group of 2 dropships will net you about 1500 glimmer in 10 minutes. There are 9 Cabal major Legionaires there, and they also drop resupply codes quite a bit.

This should help with the upgrades and buying all the IB stuff.


----------



## Change is Good

Very nice!

I actually took a break and didn't touch Destiny, at all, yesterday. I was quite proud of myself


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I bought Perun's Fire, and rerolled it, and got Arc damage. I didn't have a good arc fusion rifle, so it worked out.

I contemplated going level 5 on IB, but for a shader and a scout rifle I simply don't have any need for, I saved myself the frustration of PVP today and decided to catch up on anime instead.

Now that I'm 30 on all characters, all I have left to do is level up some guns with bounties for the next few days, and raids. Destiny will FINALLY slow down for me.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hey guys today is the day to play Iron Banner. Using the buff and turning some bounties in, I went from level 4 to 5, so fast, even I wasn't prepared to stop playing IB. Like... I had 2000 points to go, and one teip of bounties was all it took. I assume today is double XP with the buff and all IB stuff on.

YES, I GOT THE REVENANT SHADER. So got both Dead Orbit shaders... so glad I can now move on, lol.


----------



## Change is Good

I might try it out, when I get home. Maybe I'll get lucky and get the boots for my hunter.

Got my warlock to level 30, finally, but too lazy to do the titan. I just need a couple upgrade unlocks for his boots, though, to reach 30. I'll upgrade his helmet and other gear another time.

Screw this damn game, already! *sigh*


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Kinda jealous i wanted to go for some boots tobget my titan to 30 but being in ky away from my game kinda prevents that but oh well. Props to ya mad for getting everybody maxed I do tip my hat


----------



## Change is Good

I'll be raiding on hard, tomorrow, with my level 30 warlock and titan. Some of my level 30 clan members will be around. So, if some of you guys would like to join with your 29s to get double loot, plus a chance at a raid helmet or vex mythoclast, feel free to join.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You better invite.

What time? I assume later on.

Hell, depending on how fast I finish the Nightfalls in the morning, I may run an early raid tomorrow morning with some randos.


I'm willing to bet tomorrow is the Moon nightfall. The hardest to do alone, at least until you get to Phogoth. then it's easy, but time consuming. Please be solar burn. PLEASE! Meh, i know it's gonna be arc again. :rolleyes:

Fatebringer won't be viable when cheesing Phogoth. Guess it's gonna be a lot of both literal and figurative Time and Patience.


----------



## Change is Good

Yeah, usual time around 9-10pm. Most of my clan members love playing the raid, even if they did it, already. We'll have at least three/four level 30s, with enough room for two level 29s.

Try to save a Nightfall, or two, to do it with me and Zombie.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll probably do 2 at the most. I need to finish up this Urbanite review. I'll at least do one Nightfall for whatever character I raid with tonight. Most likely my 'Lock first, since she's the easiest one to stay alive with when soloing a Nightfall.


----------



## Evshrug

Did iron banner end?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It should be up for 2 more hours, if IB sticks to the weekly refresh, that is. Didn't bring my PS4 tonight.


----------



## Evshrug

Thanks for info tho!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not sure you'll rank up enough in 2 hours, if you started fresh. You'd need all IB raising items, the buff, and do alot of bounties. I could see going from 1 to 3 being possible with a LOT of dominance in those 2 hours. I know I got about 2000+ points in just over an hour, yesterday.


----------



## Evshrug

got to level 2... Meh. I guess I should delete this IB bounty that's two melee kills from being completed now.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

WHAT DID I SAY? I spent all this effing time on Iron Banner getting the boots and arms to get to 30. Had i not done Iron Banner, i wouldve needed a combination of two of these three: helmet, boots, arms. So what happens? I just did a raid, with my IB equipped Hunter, and what does she get? Boots and a Helmet. That would've got me to 30 if I wasn't already 30.


This stupid effing game is a troll. I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## Change is Good

I can totally hear the trololol song playing in the background


----------



## Evshrug

Testing...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Don't think I'll be on tonight, maybe not for awhile. My PS4 has been acting up, freezing, not wanting to turn on once in awhile, and now, it's not wanting to display a steady video signal. I dunno if it's the HDMI cable, but I highly doubt that. I'll wait until I get home to try again, but looks like I need to contact Sony to fix this lemon regardless. last time, it took nearly a month to get my PS3 back. looks like I'll be far behind when the DLC hits.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Don't think I'll be on tonight, maybe not for awhile. My PS4 has been acting up, freezing, not wanting to turn on once in awhile, and now, it's not wanting to display a steady video signal. I dunno if it's the HDMI cable, but I highly doubt that. I'll wait until I get home to try again, but looks like I need to contact Sony to fix this lemon regardless. last time, it took nearly a month to get my PS3 back. looks like I'll be far behind when the DLC hits.




My turnaround time was a week, if that, when I did it. I remember them shipping out a new one the same day they received mine.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Alright, let's hope.


----------



## Change is Good

I was invited to a hard raid when I logged back on, last night. Completed it with my hunter, and no damn boots!
  
 *trololol song still playing in the background*


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Did a hard raid with the Titan:

Boots, TWICE (3rd)
Gauntlets (3rd)
Praedyth's Revenge (like my 10th)
Aspect of Glass (again, my 6th)
Vex Mythoclast (second one)

I like how now that I have all these things, they throw it at me like nothing. Trolling at it's finest.

STILL no Atheon's Epilogue.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Dunno why my phone wont update this forum but glad i finally finished my first hard raid and even got 2 helms from it. Prob cant play tonight got a midnight close :/ but see you guys tomorrow. Oh but SGA absolutely destroys the atheon segment.


----------



## Change is Good

I knew I was going to lose interest once I hit 30. Haven't touched this game since I did the raids on Wednesday.


----------



## kazsud

Just reached level 26. Should be buying purple guns soon


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Welcome to the forum friend. Congrats on the level now to take on the raid for the first time, thats when this game really gets fun.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think to have a higher chance at Atheons Epilogue, I have to run normal, since doing hard will give you TWO chances at hard drops. I don't need any hard drops with my Hunter and Warlock. I just want AE already. Yes, I know it's not that good, but it's the only void primary, and would help immensely on certain Nightfalls.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> I think to have a higher chance at Atheons Epilogue, I have to run normal, since doing hard will give you TWO chances at hard drops. I don't need any hard drops with my Hunter and Warlock. I just want AE already. Yes, I know it's not that good, but it's the only void primary, and would help immensely on certain Nightfalls.


 
  
 That won't matter. I've gotten about 3 Epilogues since I've been doing the hard raid. I'm in a similar boat trying to get the Corrective Measure...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

But I keep getting Timebreaker and Aspect of Glass!


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> But I keep getting Timebreaker and Aspect of Glass!




Would you rather it be Chatterwhite and Glass Minuet?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Agh... god no.

Raid-wise, I seriously only need the Epilogue, a helmet for the Titan (so I'm not stuck Helm of Inmost Light to be 30), gauntlets for the Warlock (so I'm not stuck with Sunbreakers to be 30), and nothing for my Hunter (thank you Iron Banner), though I never got her raid gauntlets. I think I got all other raid weapons. Unless there is a raid pulse rifle...


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Agh... god no.
> 
> Raid-wise, I seriously only need the Epilogue, a helmet for the Titan (so I'm not stuck Helm of Inmost Light to be 30), gauntlets for the Warlock (so I'm not stuck with Sunbreakers to be 30), and nothing for my Hunter (thank you Iron Banner), though I never got her raid gauntlets. I think I got all other raid weapons. *Unless there is a raid pulse rifle*...




Yes, Praedynth's Timepiece. 

I have all raid armor/weapons, except for the hunter's boots and Corrective Measure.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

OOH. I want that!

Damn game. I can get Praedyth's revenge, VoC, Corrective Measure and Found Verdict a million times, but got lucky with the others.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHVtZsCZ1TA[/VIDEO]


Hahaha. I needed that.


----------



## lenroot77

Lots of changes with today's update! Of course the update posts after I complete all the bounties for both my characters... Doh!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Lots of changes with today's update! Of course the update posts after I complete all the bounties for both my characters... Doh!




How would that hurt or involve your bounties at all. Also long time man when we gonna play together again


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No more Templar cheese. This is gonna be exciting. Never done it legit. Can't wait.

They upped the mag on the Pocket Infinity. This makes me so happy, as 5 rounds was what I felt was fair to make the gun useful in PVE. The gun will always be beastly on PVP even with just 3 rounds, and should be used with the stability perk instead..

Can't wait to try all the exotics. I have all the ones they buffed except Monte Carlo.

FINALLY the Hawkmoon gets a speed reload, which I feel was all I needed for PVE.

Oh yes, what is the Hunter's worst enemy? Their own tripmines. :'(


edit: So apparently the Infinity is glitched to high hell now.



> The pocket infinity is currently having a problem maintaining its damage after it has been fired once. When you start off in a PvP or PvE match and fire the pocket infinity once, you deal the usual amount of damage that the gun always deals (a strong first shot followed by weaker second and third shots), however, after your first burst the pocket infinity no longer is capable of shooting at its full power until you die and respawn. The gun is behaving as though it has always already shot its first full damage shot and only shoots its weaker second and third shots from that point on.
> 
> I am assuming that this must be a glitch because it was not mentioned in the patch notes and it wouldn't make much sense for the gun to behave normally only on its first shot and then not work properly again until you die. Both me and a friend are experiencing this same problem. Any idea whats going on, or if Bungie is aware?





Christ. the gun has been having problems for weeks. For a few weeks, it would stop shooting it's streams. Now this.

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akZmlJMOJfA[/VIDEO]

it shoots almost instantly now, but with horrible damage. I'd much prefer it's horrible charge rate in full power.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The nightfall is an absolute joke with the Galyhorn. Nexus is crying.


----------



## kazsud

What time on Friday does Xur show up and how long is he there?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

4am eat Fri until 4am eat Sun.

Played through 3 nightfall and 3 weeklies. So before the hard stuff, I tested all the buffed exotics. Everything feels good, even the Bad Juju is viable in PVE now. 

Also tested the Pocket Infinity, and it is now absolutely useless. Against a low level Dreg. It would take at least 3 burst to take him down now, after the initial burst at spawn. The charge rate becomes nearly nonexistent (it's stupid fast to shoot), but the damage is so low, it doesn't matter. You burn your ammo before killing just a few adds.

They need to fix this, asap.


----------



## Change is Good

Well, all that hard work for our current gear will basically be pointless on Dec 9. Not to mention, everyone will all be wearing the same-ish gear, again.

In a game that has been highly criticized for lack of content, I expected more... but am not surprised. Thank you, Activision, for handicapping Bungie's development and ruining a promising game.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

My goodness where's everybody at? Been logging in periodically throughout the day to play with people and noones on and not just on Destiny but in general.....There a head-fi meet somewhere I dunno about


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm writing some stuff for headphone.guru, and listening to music atm. Destiny is going to be put on hold until Tuesday when the DLC hits. I mean, I'll probably get on to finish some bounties later, but I'm done for the week. 


I did do something cool though. 


Warlock + Revenant shader (Dead Orbit) + low level body armor = OMG LOOKS AMAZING

I'll snap some pics, but the low level body gear looks better than the Raid or Exotic body armor with that shader.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Bestest Level 27 out.


----------



## lenroot77

What are u all too busy playing the update to post today?!?! Haha

Firedawg did u get anything good with all those engrams u had stashed away? 

Anyone else?


----------



## Kiyoshi22

Found out today if you don't have the DLC you can not participate in nightfalls / weekly heroic anymore. So nope, not busy playing, haha. How does everyone like the DLC so far?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You can as it will go back to normal next week. After that, if anything, it may come back every 5 weeks, unless they plan on using the new Venus strike as well. Since they didn't use the Dust Palace, i doubt that. Hell I doubt they'll use the new Earth strike again. Probably a one time thing to commemorate the release of the DLC.


----------



## Kiyoshi22

That is good to know. For a second I thought it was a shady way of them forcing people to buy the DLC content which is >.>
 Thanks!


----------



## kazsud

I was 3 crucible marks from buying a purple gun last Thursday and now the guns are locked without if you don't have crucible commendation lol


----------



## Stillhart

Pro tip if you haven't started the DLC yet:  _*Do NOT group for the first mission*_ and make sure you grab the bounty to kill enemies with a sword.  
  
 I did it in a group like a sucker and couldn't complete the mission the easy way.  Bungie is a bunch of ******* retards and made it so we can't replay the missions we paid $20 for, so I had to deal with randos in the Cosmodrome who were pissed that they didn't get the sword and so they killed all the hive around me.  Three times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Mad, you finish the raid yet?


----------



## kazsud

stillhart said:


> Pro tip if you haven't started the DLC yet:  _*Do NOT group for the first mission*_ and make sure you grab the bounty to kill enemies with a sword.
> 
> I did it in a group like a sucker and couldn't complete the mission the easy way.  Bungie is a bunch of ******* retards and made it so we can't replay the missions we paid $20 for, so I had to deal with randos in the Cosmodrome who were pissed that they didn't get the sword and so they killed all the hive around me.  Three times.  :confused_face:
> 
> Mad, you finish the raid yet?




You say DLC like it wasn't already on the disk.
I don't have a clan or whatever yet. But have played in a few. 

I did the first mission the hard way as well.


----------



## Stillhart

kazsud said:


> *You say DLC like it wasn't already on the disk.*
> I don't have a clan or whatever yet. But have played in a few.
> 
> I did the first mission the hard way as well.


 
  
 Holdon while I play the world's tiniest violin for all the poor hapless victims who were bent over and violated by an evil corporation who DARED to charge money for a product they created.
  
 Okay, I'm done.  Pray, continue complaining about how you were wronged while you continue to play the game.  I know there are a few folks in this thread who agree with you.  You guys can setup a therapy group and console each other and take it one day at a time.
  
 Okay, I'm done for real this time.
  
 This time.


----------



## Change is Good

Woosh!


----------



## kazsud

stillhart said:


> Holdon while I play the world's tiniest violin for all the poor hapless victims who were bent over and violated by an evil corporation who DARED to charge money for a product they created.
> 
> Okay, I'm done.  Pray, continue complaining about how you were wronged while you continue to play the game.  I know there are a few folks in this thread who agree with you.  You guys can setup a therapy group and console each other and take it one day at a time.
> 
> ...




I wasn't mad when i found out. Just mildly disappointed.


----------



## lenroot77

Pulled a no land beyond...woo hoo!


----------



## Stillhart

kazsud said:


> I wasn't mad when i found out. Just mildly disappointed.


 
  
 Sure, that's why you brought it up completely out of context, apropos nothing.


----------



## Change is Good

Homeboy was just making a statement. Looks to me like it rubbed you the wrong way, so now you're baiting him.

As I've said before, leave the arsehole comments to the professionals.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Haven't raided yet. I'll be finishing my Life rd character's weekly and nightfall, then jumping back to my 1st character and doing bounties. After that, I'll be up for the raid tonight, or tomorrow.

This game has been a bit more generous dropping legendary gear. I've gotten body armor for all 3 character with 33 or 36 light (exotic) just from legendary engram's alone. That, pairedbwith buying some from the Vanguard, I'll be 31 with all three characters quite quickly, and I didn't even have much marks to begin with.


I really like the new Venus strike. It was a welcome surprise. Probably my fave strike now, and it's a PS exclusive. Lots of Vex to dominate. That strike alone will probably do Vex majors in a hurry, though Vex majors is a stupid easy bounty to finish anyways.


----------



## Change is Good

We beat the first two stages of the raid, got some boots for my Warlock. That first chest (possible exotic loot) is crazy easy to get, guys. You can solo it, as long as you keep wiping until it pops up in the first door.


----------



## Evshrug

Fell asleep, missed the raid, my body is happy (and weird) but my mind is disappointed.
I played some Crucible earlier for like 5 bounties, the DLC maps are (obviously in hindsight) cool but full of tough players. Doesn't help that I've gone soft playing PvE with you guys  There was one guy who could one-shot me with a Thorn + poison damage, if he got one headshot I just had a second and a half to live. My thorn's only half-upgraded, hopefully it's not performance-capped in PvP for being obtained pre-DLC, or the reXurbishment process makes things equal... That thorn was SICK and I much-want


----------



## Change is Good

I forgot to mention I completed on of my old exotic bounties and it game me a 302 attack Pocket Infinity.


----------



## Evshrug

^yeah, because you told me to wait I got that one too! Hope they patched it, I haven't used it yet


----------



## lenroot77

change is good said:


> We beat the first two stages of the raid, got some boots for my Warlock. That first chest (possible exotic loot) is crazy easy to get, guys. You can solo it, as long as you keep wiping until it pops up in the first door.




First chest is where I pulled the exotic sniper rifle from.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Radiant Energy. Radiant energy everywhere. :rolleyes:


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Radiant Energy. Radiant energy everywhere. :rolleyes:




Me too, every time, but I was lucky enough to get Suros 2.0 out of one!



evshrug said:


> ^yeah, because you told me to wait I got that one too! Hope they patched it, I haven't used it yet




I also have a SGA bounty waiting to be completed. Lucky us!


----------



## lenroot77

I'm told that the multi tool with its speed perks allows one to cheese the first part of the new raid. Apparently it allows u to move just a bit faster than the enemies in the darkness. Has anyone else heard about this or tried it?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I just got the urge to not play Destiny anymore. Seriously. Nothing against the game. Im just over it. I'll check what Xur has tomorrow, but looks like the addiction is over. Dont even feel like playing the raid.


----------



## AxelCloris

They made it really easy to get burnt out quickly. Which is a shame, the game had such potential. I don't even have the urge to sign back in for the new content.


----------



## Stillhart

So what's next for the console crowd?  A week of Far Cry till that's beat and then... uhh... hmm... COD:AW when it goes on sale for xmas?


----------



## Evshrug

Well, I still want to strike and raid, and after that I've always got a Steam backlog... I'm just less into playing by myself most of the time.

CoD:AW is $44+shipping from Rakuten.com according to an email Thursday morning. I like the idea of increased mobility, I wonder how well the maps flow.

I'll probably play Devil May Cry next, I want to catch up on Assassin's creed (haven't played since the very good II), Skyrim, the first Dragon Age... I got a very good value for my money in destiny, but I'm not yet burnt out on it.


----------



## Stillhart

evshrug said:


> Well, I still want to strike and raid, and after that I've always got a Steam backlog... I'm just less into playing by myself most of the time.
> 
> CoD:AW is $44+shipping from Rakuten.com according to an email Thursday morning. I like the idea of increased mobility, I wonder how well the maps flow.
> 
> I'll probably play Devil May Cry next, I want to catch up on Assassin's creed (haven't played since the very good II), Skyrim, the first Dragon Age... I got a very good value for my money in destiny, but I'm not yet burnt out on it.


 
 COD is $45 on Steam and free multiplayer this weekend.  Might have to give the free version a try.
  
 Inb4 "wrong thread" from Change.


----------



## Evshrug

Hmm... Might have to plug my PS4 controller in and give it a try!


----------



## Change is Good

Yup, wrong fukin thread... so, gtfoh. Same way Ev acted when I talked about GTA, except my comment is more arsehole-ish.

PS: You just can't get me off your mind, can you, Stillhart? Smooches!


----------



## Evshrug

^pretty sure he has you blocked anyway. I dunno, I still enjoy destiny, I just also want to know what people want to play next.


----------



## Change is Good

evshrug said:


> *^pretty sure he has you blocked anyway.* I dunno, I still enjoy destiny, I just also want to know what people want to play next.




LMAO!

If you are interested in my reply, Dying Light is on the radar. Four player co-op, zombies, open world, and an actual plot. Doesn't come out until Jan 27, however.


----------



## Evshrug

I like co-op! Wonder if zombies can still feel fun... Probably, it's that just topic/theme saturation is high.


----------



## Change is Good

Looks like they tried to innovate on Dying Light, as compared to others. It's supposedly darker, not just the usual mindless zombie killing. You can also climb up light poles, walls, etc. You're not limited in movement like it was on the Dead Islands and COD zombie modes.

Look up some gameplay videos. You might like what you see.

PS: Destiny is Fabulousss!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll be playing Tales of Hearts R on the Vita, and going back to Diablo 3 for console.

I'll be symbolically deleting Destiny off my HDD.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wait...let me get this straight... Xur will be rotating what items can be upgraded? For 7000+ glimmer, and a shard, AND reset the progression so that you have to spend a crapton of glimmer to bring the weapon back up to speed again?

So you basically have to decide what gets upgraded, and the week after, your other stuff probably won't be upgradeable...

That's it. The stupidity here is... Unbelievable.

There is no way in hell you can play this game normally, like doing bounties, AND farming glimmer fast enough for all this.


If I wasn't already done with this game, this puts the final nail in the coffin.


It was bad enough that the VoG Raid and Iron Banner gear I torturously grinded for became ABSOLUTELY useless. Now next week, IB is back with even better gear, while VoG is now a pit for mats and low level elemental weapons. 

Bungie couldn't have thought to wait on IB until after DLC.

Screw those guys. They're not gonna get one more second of me playing this game.


----------



## Stillhart

I gotta admit, I'm pretty unimpressed with the DLC.  They've added a lot of stuff, but most of it has added grind AND removed progress that was already achieved.  You shouldn't be charging people for that, it should be a free update that comes with a bonus XP buff so we can catch back up with all the new gear we gotta level.
  
 On top of that, they really haven't added much content at all and it's not even all replayable!
  
 I will continue to play for a bit, but I suspect I'll be drifting away much faster than I did with the vanilla content.


----------



## Evshrug

Love the grind, love the grind, love the grind, lover hefting... NO! NO! GRINDING IS NOT WHY I BOUGHT THE GAME, it was about fun finds with friends, discovery, and epic loots!


----------



## Change is Good

Bungie answered everyone's complaints about lack of content with a longer grind on this expansion. I don't think I have ever experienced such troll-ish actions, like this, from a game developer. Bethesda and their Skyrim issues on PS3 was the most recent, and that was unintentional. It seems as if Bungie does all this, purposely. Yes, they sure do listen to the community, alright.

Edit: And have fun upgrading raid gear once you get it. The radiant shards, themselves, will be a grind.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> What are u all too busy playing the update to post today?!?! Haha
> 
> Firedawg did u get anything good with all those engrams u had stashed away?
> 
> Anyone else?




Wow i havent been on here in a bit and oh yeah....SUNBREAKERS.....NON-UPGRADED!!! Then some orbs, coins and other crap so...no  though i did get an achlyophage upgraded from an engram RIGHT AFTER i purchased one but i got the new defender titan helm as well from my third saved engram. Need people to help eith nightfall and weekly though noone seems to be on anymore hardly.


----------



## Change is Good

Crota is no more


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Heck yeah man that's awesome


----------



## eskimo

It's good to hear some people are still playing and got the dlc are getting bored. The sooner the population drops, the sooner we'll get a better game or better Destiny 2.

Sucks cause i loved Destiny for a month. Most pointless grinding i've ever done on a game.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

eskimo said:


> It's good to hear some people are still playing and got the dlc are getting bored. The sooner the population drops, the sooner we'll get a better game or better Destiny 2.
> 
> Sucks cause i loved Destiny for a month. Most pointless grinding i've ever done on a game.




I agree cause i really had hopes for this game but since many on here and others ive played with havent been getting on much its greatly lowered my enjoyment. And i really dont want to just sqwander on a buncha games truthfully cant afford that plus i truely enjoy playing with everyone ive met on here. But as MLE put it they really shafted us and Im honestly not enjoying regrinding just to upgrade a weapon/armor i worked so hard for the first time and then hope xur has it.


----------



## eskimo

I haven't played in over a month, my console rarely gets turned on even. I own this and Halo. I dunno why they even bother switching stuff round when the soft levelling could of easily been made to 500 levels. I hit 29 with ease, broke down probably 7/8 Exotics purely cause i enjoyed my Legendaries more. The grind to me seemed pointless after as there wasn't any reason to have better weapons/ armour. Sure i could of worked towards the raid on hard, but honestly i couldn't give a damn, it was always so glitchy for at least one party member.
  
 I think everyone ever will near enough agree Destiny would of been a game on the century if the hype got delivered on. Instead, game of the month instead. Glitchy Halo is more fun for me but my bad Xbone experience has left me burned out with this console somewhat. That UI needs fixing.


----------



## Change is Good

As bland as this game is, the raids are very well designed and extremely fun. It's really the only thing I like doing, now.


----------



## Evshrug

Oh I still like destiny, haven't yet played all the DLC content. I've just had a lot of exhausting late work nights and I don't feel up for playing lately, but I'll be on now and again


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Wow been a while sincd i got on here and i can see im not the only one. Its just super hard for me to regrind every single freaking weapon again. I havent even had anyone online to try the raid with and that sucks cause i love to raid.


----------



## Evshrug

Between retail job, Christmas, and my X7 review, I've very much had my hands full! I want to try the raid too.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm 100% over this game until the next DLC just to try it (seeing as I paid for it already). Had I not paid, I wouldn't touch this game anymore.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Theres always raiding


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I had a lot of people to delete off my list now that i dont play this game. Its crazy just how fast the list builds up with randoms for this game.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> I had a lot of people to delete off my list now that i dont play this game. Its crazy just how fast the list builds up with randoms for this game.


----------



## kazsud

I need people to do the Glass Vault with me.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


>


 
 I motion pwease, were bwest bwuddies arent we?? And Kazsud if you're on PS4 add me


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

axelcloris said:


>




YOU'RE DEAD TO ME.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> YOU'RE DEAD TO ME.


----------



## Droppedin

Finally beat Crota, got the Black Hammer. What headsets or setups do you guys use? Think of grabbing something entry level…


----------



## Change is Good

droppedin said:


> Finally beat Crota, got the Black Hammer. What headsets or setups do you guys use? Think of grabbing something entry level…




I was using the HP200 with a modded to fit VMODA BoomPro for a good while. I recently went back to the AKG 700 series, however, and picked up an adaptor for use with the BoomPro.


----------



## Droppedin

You set it up any particular way?


----------



## Change is Good

Mixamp 5.8 with my PS4


----------



## Army-Firedawg

droppedin said:


> Finally beat Crota, got the Black Hammer. What headsets or setups do you guys use? Think of grabbing something entry level…


 
 Welcome to the forum my friend, I personally plug my B&W P7 into my controller (I know they cringe everytime they hear/read that cause it's just s stereo sound but not having cords in my living room is a huge bonus) but if you're looking for something entry level you can (if you're going to controller in like me) try the ever renowned M50's you can find them on amazon between 100-150 and if you're wanting the full set-up like change said try finding a used Mixamp 5.8 or pro version and a cheaper headset (doesn't need to be gaming just any headphones with a good soundstage and a mic) like the Shure SRH145m, those I'm actually very impressed with especially in its price point but heck they're Shure's what else should I expect?


----------



## Droppedin

army-firedawg said:


> "Welcome to the forum my friend, I personally plug my B&W P7 into my controller"


 
  
 I prefer something simple like that.  PSN is still down here.
  
I previously used my Koss DJ-Pro 100s, Zalman ZM-Mic1 and a Dual 3.5mm to 2.5mm (PC35-Xbox360) and Syba SD-CM-UAUD USB Stereo Audio Adapter for my old PS3 and 360. Not the most comfortable.
  
Starting to really enjoy my PS4 and multi-player gaming due to Destiny.I want something much more comfortable. Comfort is key. I prefer something closed but not a priority. Comfort is a priority. Something along the lines of MDR-1R or Phillip Uptowns.
  
Deaf in one ear also. Been reading reviews from everything from Steelseries Raw Prism to Tritton Kunai. I read so many I am lost.  Thinking of trine to buy a headset instead of making one. Just cause all the wires. Not against the M50's as long as they are super comfy. Not a lot of stores near me to check various cans out.
  
Been kind of narrowing it down toup on HyperX, Kraken, and NVX XPT100s. But whenever I think I have one narrowed one down I see people pointing out flaws. Also, been reading headset have been getting screwed due to PS4 updates and some are not working properly? I don't want an awesome set up that is not PS4 compatiable.
  
 Should I just go keep it simple and go with the PS4 gold? Does anyone really like them? Or is the Beats of gaming headsets?
  
 Maybe refurbished HD 558's? I see refurb HD 558's for under $90, IDK…not posed to getting an amp in a few months.
  
 I heard the Hyper X are kind of like the Takstar Pro 80 and they are suppose to be super comfy. 
  
 Any ideas for a super comfortable casual PS4 multi-player gamer who doesn't mind cheesing the raids?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

If you want comfort beyerdynamic will always win out on that try their dt770 you should be able to find a used pair in the low 100's, just use you clip on mic though. The sennheisers are a great choice but theyre open back so iso factor is zip. If you want a true unbiased reviee JUST FOR GAMING SETUPS check out Mad Lust Envy's gaming headphone review, he goes into really good detail with each one and covers bout every price point.


----------



## Droppedin

I really like MLE's guide.  An absolutely great resource.  I was just wondering about PS4 compatibility.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

As long as you hardwire you wont have any problems. If you want bt either check the conpatibility guide or make sure your seller has a good return policy or you can do as i and pkug into your controller.


----------



## kazsud

I have the PS3 wireless headset but haven't tried it on the PS4 yet. I think the Apple EarPods would probably be better.
  
 My PSN: kazsud


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> I have the PS3 wireless headset but haven't tried it on the PS4 yet. I think the Apple EarPods would probably be better.
> 
> My PSN: kazsud




Lmfbo those words those sinful words of apple earbuds *hisses*. Ill add ya soon as psn gets its crap straight.


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Lmfbo those words those sinful words of apple earbuds *hisses*. Ill add ya soon as psn gets its crap straight.


 

 EarPods not ear buds lol
 I always thought they sounded pretty good. My only grip is they slowly slide out my ear.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Evshrug

I prefer the sliding over the discomfort of the old earbuds. They're not bad, really, but there are even more comfortable options with deeper bass extension. At least the EarPods are light!

Maybe look for bargain In-Ear-Monitors (IEM) that have an in-line remote, those have TRRS type plugs and work perfectly with the controller.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Thats a good point but earphones even iem's dont have that great of soundstage width even my westone 4r's werent near as good as my cheaper cans. But an option would be some westone 1ts i still have those after 2 years of heavy use great iem's you shoild find them for around 100 (theyre discontinued now so youll prob find em even cheaper). 

Edit: great budget monitors, Shure SE112m I sell em for 60


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Alright so xur week...frig if i know anymore, hes where he was week 1 at the main bottom of the hangar area and he has I believe an awesome catch.

MK 44 stand asides, dont touch me, starfire protocol, DRAGONS BREATH, gautlet Ingram, and shard


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Also just beat crota for the first time today woot woot! Friggin awesome loot drops got gauntlets, chest piece, AND the helm. Stoked to max out my first character.


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Also just beat crota for the first time today woot woot! Friggin awesome loot drops got gauntlets, chest piece, AND the helm. Stoked to max out my first character.


 

 Nice!!
 Enjoyed raiding w/ you yesterday.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> Nice!!
> Enjoyed raiding w/ you yesterday.




Haha if thats what you call it lol. But im doing a clopen today so tomorrow afternoon/night we should be able to do a full one now that i know how to actually do it (both cheese and legit [cheesing it bout takes just as long as doing it legit])


----------



## Army-Firedawg

If anyone still gets notifications from a reply on here I really think we should try and get everyone together again OR all the new eyes who've glanced upon this article. Rather VOG or CE. The loot drop rate is so much better got a full raid set my first time through actually. Unfortunately MLE got rid of his but anyone else still play it and new eyes dime in LET'S GET SOME RAID GROUPS TOGETHER!!!!!


----------



## Evshrug

Hey, count me in! I'll get on tonight and see if you're on, I'll probably get on tomorrow too.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

THATA AWESOME!! Couldn't join you tonight, movie night with my better half but im all game tomorrow. So we got me ev pretty sure Kaz'll wanna join any word from Stillhart? Im am correct that lust sold his right?


----------



## Evshrug

Correct. I'm not sure if Still is feeling the nostalgia, seems like the grind system has taken it's toll on him... Sure, it was disappointing, but then last I talked to him he was into playing Diablo III. Says it's mindless game fun and good background while listening to music.
On another note I SUCK SO BAD in crucible now!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha well we can suck together. I finallt broke down and ahed a full week of it to earn the trophy


----------



## Change is Good

MLE buys only digital, so I assume he still has his. I'm the culprit that's getting rid of it. I even posted it in the Music/Videos classifieds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The pointless grind killed it, for me. Everyone is running around looking the same, doing the same, over and over again. Once Xur stopped selling heavy ammo for weeks in a row after the release of Crota Hard Mode, requiring us to grind for even more glimmer, confirmed my theory. We were just hamsters turning a wheel for Bungie and Activision.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

No denying that tis why ive only been playing as my titan when i do get on. But also why i thought itd be fin for the headfi gang to get together again and have fun like we used to dont even have to play ce im fine with vog heck i like it more truthfully but ive never had more fun than when i did playing with ppl from on here.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, i still own it, but have no desire to revisit the game until House of Wolves, and only because i paid for it. I'll just be doing the story missions and the strikes, just to see them
 After that I'm done. I didn't even do the Crota raid, but at least i saw it online. Not interested.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

well that's a bummer guess it's just us 4 and two none headfiers but heck ill take it. Im ready to bring out the relic iron!! Anyone game later today?


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> well that's a bummer guess it's just us 4 and two none headfiers but heck ill take it. Im ready to bring out the relic iron!! Anyone game later today?




Anyone want to try to do crota/normal tonight?


----------



## lenroot77

Also the new vault function in the app is great. Move your gear on the fly... No more tower.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Also the new vault function in the app is great. Move your gear on the fly... No more tower.




OMGSH i love this thing. One of the most irritating things having to swotxh every character just to grab one or two stupid weapons. But shoot yeah if its not to late im game (gotta wake up at 0430) Evshrug kazsud you in Stillhart?? Mad Lust Envy ) thats my angry face.


----------



## Stillhart

No, I have no interest in playing Destiny.  I can't trust the devs not to wipe out my progress whenever they feel like it.  I doubt I'll even play when HoW comes out.


----------



## Evshrug

lenroot77 said:


> Also the new vault function in the app is great. Move your gear on the fly... No more tower.



This, I need this explained 
Last night GF took precedence.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Check it out Evshrug 

Destiny: How to use the Mobile Vault (also, what's Inferno mode?): http://youtu.be/1NDmpx0wCj8

One of the best things to happen lately. And nkt a problem at all with that tis as it should be.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My friend does the MW javelin glitch on Destiny it seems...

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/CUIIiVSEww4[/VIDEO]


----------



## Evshrug

Thanks Dawg!
That's hilarious Mad!


----------



## lenroot77

Next destiny patch may have some more audio options...

Audio and Visual – Not everyone wants to see or hear a game the same way, which is why we’re looking at providing more options.


----------



## Evshrug

Sweet!


----------



## kazsud

If anyone is interested feel free to add me to their psn list. kazsud


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm quite interested in the audio pay of that update on terms of what exactly theyre referring to. Now directional ques can def use a buff but I cant think of anything else they can do. Also an increase in vault space that's awesome. This video would just make Destiny so so much better if any of it would ever fruit though im still having a good time with it. Once I geot used to the flow of Crota i enjoy it quite well.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ZKz4Bx0GRUc


----------



## lenroot77

For any of u guys thinking of coming back and playing again sometime. Xur has heavy ammo synth this weekend.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Plus red death. Actually a really fun weapon to use


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just FYI, I was using Red Death looooong before it became mainstream...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

You're also one of the lucky Bastards to land Gjallahorn. But that weapons awesome for the crota fight where it revives health, pair it with the insurmountale skullfort and you basically become deaths incarnate in pve


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well my Gal is 'only' 300. I assume you're not cool unless you have a 330 Gally, and LFG'ers will only ask for 330s.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'd be happy for a 200 gally haha lfgers can suck it most em always back out if a raid doesnt go perfectly or heaven forbid you die. Been stuck at crota for 3 weeks because at least one always just ups and leaves


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Never done the raid. I feel special. I only have one 31 anyways.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

It can be done with a 31 even on hard. It's difficult yes but weve always at least 2 31s in the group. Ew i also finally got me a mythoclast woot woot


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I was considering running Iron Banner this week for my Titan to get to 32. Titan because she's my newest character (looks like a Femshep, and I haven't even leveled up all her skills (I deleted my Exo fem-Titan).

I don't have any desire to run Crota (seen vids, it looks super boring compared to VoG), not even for weapons. I just don't wanna be underleveled for House of Wolves.

I'll give me a chance to test out the new headphones.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Compared to VOG, I wouldn't say it's boring but it is more annoying. And shoot you're the only person I know who can get to rep 5. with more time left best I ever got (only time I tried honestly) was 3 ;p. I just want the Queens Wrath bounty to come back, I had fun playing it but also when it comes back Rosegold will stop being the rarest shader in the game :/.


----------



## Evshrug

Oh yeah, what does Xur have today?
And Datto shows screenshots of game/chat audio sliders, option to mute music.


----------



## Snipars

Ice breaker or universal remote? 

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

He's selling Universal Remote? IRONY. I never had it. So I played the Nightfall this morning with randoms, and voila, free Universal Remote.
I WAS going do Iron Banner, then I saw he doesn't have 3 pieces, only two, meaning I'd have to wait again for Iron Banner. No thanks. I'll stick to being 31.

They haven't fixed my Pocket Infinity either. After a few kills, it will fire it's 3 butst in like 4 seconds, instead of rapid successions like it's supposed to. Sigh.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

snipars said:


> Ice breaker or universal remote?
> 
> Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2




Welcome to the forum my friend, don't believe I've seen you before.

But he's selling mk44 stand asides, mask of third man, apotheosis veil, HARD LIGHT (sucky weapon but rare to get for you collectors) which is a first, and helm engram. He is also selling heavy weapon synthesis.


----------



## Snipars

army-firedawg said:


> Welcome to the forum my friend, don't believe I've seen you before.
> 
> But he's selling mk44 stand asides, mask of third man, apotheosis veil, HARD LIGHT (sucky weapon but rare to get for you collectors) which is a first, and helm engram. He is also selling heavy weapon synthesis.


 
 Shoot. Hoping he had Ice Breaker or Universal Remote. Planning to get the mk44 for my titan. Hopefully it'll get him out of lvl 24


----------



## Evshrug

hard light was my first exotic...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ooh i can upgrade Gally.


----------



## Snipars

You know what's funny, I have a heavy machine gun and Titan that are from the dark below DLC but when I tried to buy the mk44 stand asides it wouldn't let me. 

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snipars

Keep in mind I don't own the dark below DLC 

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That is weird. It doesn't mean your weapon is exclusive to the Dark Below. When DB updated, there were a host of new weapons added to the game, that everyone could get.

However, the fact you can't get the Mk. 44 is weird. Did you make sure you were on a Titan, had the glimmer, etc? I don't know what Xur wants for them. All I know is I wanna upgrade the Gally.


----------



## Snipars

mad lust envy said:


> That is weird. It doesn't mean your weapon is exclusive to the Dark Below. When DB updated, there were a host of new weapons added to the game, that everyone could get.
> 
> However, the fact you can't get the Mk. 44 is weird. Did you make sure you were on a Titan, had the glimmer, etc? I don't know what Xur wants for them. All I know is I wanna upgrade the Gally.



Used my Titan and had the strange coins for it. Kept telling me to buy the expansion. It's just stupid to me on how they think this is acceptable 

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Perhaps just one of them things. Play alot of stroke roc to earn vanguard marks and buy some legendaries the armor sold by them will instintly get you 28 and maxed gets you 31


----------



## Snipars

UPDATE: Talked to Bungie and got Season Pass half price. I got the armor before Xur left and it's all good now

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evshrug

M'aide! M'aide! Need two or three to help a friend in his first VoG raid!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'd do it Evs, but I gotta leave in an hour. After 11:30pm, I'd do it.


----------



## Evshrug

Thanks for trying guys. We ended up having a last guy join... But half the time he was lagging out of the game or eating cake. I would've invited Firedawg in but we didn't have 3 slots to fill.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry I was trying to max out vanguard marks before the reset. I need mats.

Jesus, after the buff to Shotguns, the Universal Remote may as well be the best weapon in the game, lol. I love that thing. Even armored Minotaurs die in two hits, three at the most.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I did a full normal Crota raid, and two final checkpoints for the other characters.

Monte Carlo
Truth
The raid shotgun, 
Raid fusion rifle
Raid Rocket launcher
Hunter Helmet
Titan Arms
Raid Ship

Actually most excited about that Monte Carlo, because it was one of those things that just would never drop for me.

I have never had that much luck on a three raid day on VoG. Insane. I still need to run the full raid twice though, just not Crota.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> So I did a full normal Crota raid, and two final checkpoints for the other characters.
> 
> Monte Carlo
> Truth
> ...




That's quite a haul there! Nice!


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, damn! I guess no inclination to invite people on your friends list who have also been playing all day, neh?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

When I was doing this, you weren't on (when you were on, I was trying to finish the special Moon mission for the Eris quest). And I had joined some randoms that I met through the Nightfall (I waited at the spawn point, and invited whomever wasn't in a full group). The two guys I met were ridiculously good, so they helped me through the raid (my first time). I didn't actually even wanna play the raid after we did the Nightfalls twice (I need one more), but they assured me it wouldn't be anywhere near as hard as VoG. They weren't kidding, the Crota Raid is...lacking. Hardest part was the beginning (which I died, but they passed the first time), and the Death singer section. Crota was... ridiculously simple with those two guys.

Both you and Firedawg invited me to VoG at the same time, it seemed, but I really wanted to do that quest, since I had never played it (the one right after beating that person Knight at Skywatch). A 'brand new' level takes precedence over something I've done a million times.


----------



## kazsud

mad lust envy said:


> So I did a full normal Crota raid, and two final checkpoints for the other characters.
> 
> Monte Carlo
> Truth
> ...


 

 What
  
 Well someone I played with yesterday got a gallahorn on each of his crota runs. So I shouldn't be surprised.....
  
 I got the raid hand cannon and my 3rd raid puse riffle yesterday. But I only got drops for one of my crota hm runs :/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

All i can say is you lucky Bastards haha course i cant honestly say anything i got a full raid set my first raid through plus a machine gun....though every time since has only been shards. Anyone up for raiding tonight?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

kazsud said:


> What
> 
> Well someone I played with yesterday got a gallahorn on each of his crota runs. So I shouldn't be surprised.....
> 
> I got the raid hand cannon and my 3rd raid puse riffle yesterday. But I only got drops for one of my crota hm runs :/




Didn't you join up for one or two of my raids? Lol.

You were certainly there for my full one. 

Firedawg, I'd be down a little later. In about 2 hours (dont wanna start yet since at 11pm est I always leave for half an hour.

Oh yeah, i had brought the mic yesterday, but forgot the y cable. Doh. I have it tonight, so I'll be chatty Cathy.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud we missed ya man i 2 sworded crota and it was a pretty good drop for everyone...ish i got shards and truth again so cant complain to much but crota was very grateful with his armor drops


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah. All im missing is legs now for my Hunter. I still need to run it with my Titan up to Crota.

I forgot too, Dawg, you're 32. Didnt make sense for 31s to use the sword anyways.


----------



## kazsud

mad lust envy said:


> Didn't you join up for one or two of my raids? Lol.
> 
> You were certainly there for my full one.
> 
> ...




Yes but don't remember you getting the Truth.
I'm ready for vog hm today.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh... I just remembered, I got the Truth during a Nightfall before. Same day. It was just a good day for me, gear-wise.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah i wanna get a vog hard in tonight and if possible a crota hard ooorrr normal with my warlock whos finally 31.


----------



## lenroot77

Will have 3 of us looking to do crota around 900 pm central.


----------



## Evshrug

I Now have two LvL 30 characters, would be ecstatic to do Crota at around 9pm Central (10 eastern, right? Saw you last night!)

Kinda cool some people are filtering back 
That said, gonna HAVE TO pick up Bloodborne, and maybe that Pillars game by Obsidian which Stillhart was talking about


----------



## kazsud

I'm down for Crota hard an Vog hard tonight.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> I'm down for Crota hard an Vog hard tonight.




I motion this. Ran crota twice early tis morning and for hunger of crota and the shotgun plus raid gear for my hunter plus.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Apparently the reason i missed drops on Crota tonight was because I thought I didn't run with a Lock. But it was a Titan... This is what happens when you do the latter parts first, you forget...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Howd everyones raids go? Had to cut mine short 0430 comes pretty quick.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So you didn't finish? Kinda wanna try hard mode now, even though I'm still not fully grasping the steps for the second part. Probably because everyone does things differently. I'm a quick learner though.


----------



## kazsud

I'll do Crota's hm. It says I missed some drops on e character. We can try destiny tracker


----------



## Army-Firedawg

No we made it to where i just needed the sword to spawn and a thrawl jumped in front of me as i shot a rocket and moone shot the over soul we tried a couple more tomes after nut just couldnt get the group in sync. But im def game for hm later I work till 2 today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, me and Kaz have a Crota Hard Mode checkpoint.

WE had him beat, but the final batch of sword strikes, he was immune. The guy wailed on him 7 times, no damage. It was ridiculous. Would've been my first HM loot.

Sigh...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Tonight was a hell of a night for me. I literally got all the Hard Mode primary weapon drops between tonight and last night. ALL of them, including the Crux of Crota to upograde to the exotic Necrochasm (which I already had the Eidolon Ally waiting for the upgrade).

I basically got every single hard mode drop in 2 raids, lol. I haven't even received all my armor for any of my 3 characters. And here I am STILL wanting Praedyth's Timepiece. I did get the super elusive Atheon's Epilogue last week (after ALL our raids, I never had one). Ironically, the next day, I got my first Word of Crota (out of 2), which is a void primary, making Atheon's Epilogue useless now for Nightfalls. rolleyes.gif

So from now on, I only really have to do normal, though running on hard yields more chances, I guess.

Man, the Mythoclast is a much better exotic than the Necrochasm. What was Bungie thinking with that weapon? It sucks! hardest thing to get, yet one of the worst raid drops ever.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Again I'll say you're one of the luckiest players I've ever played with. But congrats man Completely down for total raiding I have to complete all of them on every character hopefully I get the only thing I'm wanting as is everyone good ole Gjallarhorn. 

BUT as for XUR if ya can't get to him fret not for he has the Glasshouse (ehh stat roll), Don't touch me (worst stat roll I've ever seen), Sunbreakers (ehh), Dragons Breath (pass it sucks), chest engram and yes to heavy syn


----------



## lenroot77

I'll take the the don't touch me's as I need them and then upgrade them thru xur in the future when I see a good roll. 

Mad u are the me lucky son of a gun! Damn u! Haha jk


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

OMG, IM SO DUMB. THAT IS WHY YOU CAN UPGRADE, UPGRADEABLE GEAR!

I never looked at the stats! Here I was thinking how useless it was to reupgrade gear. SMFH.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol just got another Icebreaker from a Strike.


----------



## lenroot77

Finally got the gallywacker tonight... Didn't even realize it as I was checking another party as the reward dropped on CE. Much to my surprise there it was almost 10 minutes later when I went in to change my heavy weapon I noticed it. There were several audible gasps...lol Also got the hunger of crota and the hunter helmet I needed in that same run. Have to say it was a pretty good night! I've really gotten piped on nightfalls and raids the last few weeks. So I was a happy camper.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Heck yeah man that's awesome


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Played with Axel, who jumped straight to Atheon Hard, under leveled, having not played since before DLC, and managing to do better than any randos we tend to pick up

That man is a boss.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

My friend you're referring to the AxelCloris he knows his bossness haha but i really enjoyed the group getting together now of only Evshrug and adogg will get in with us.


----------



## AxelCloris

You guys are gonna make me blush.
  
 But I was rusty for the first 2-3 attempts. I had to get my stride back. I mean that fight was quite literally the first thing I've done since before the DLC went live.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

as we said you= boss. Now just gotta get you some gear too level up and play crota ( much easiet and quicker)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

After you left, we played a bunch of Roc strikes. Axel was able to upgrade some gear from Xur, as well as buy some engram's that panned out. He's on his way. 

Hopefully this week we can tackle Crota and get him some good gear. Axel, just finish those DLC, and Eris missions though.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

That's awesome I really wish I was able to play some more but the thing called work called boooo


----------



## lenroot77

Guys I'd really like to start doing crota on hard mode. Have all 3 characters at level 32 and a gally ready to go. Please send me a pm if u are looking for an extra person to fill your roster. Unfortunately I don't have much experience with the sword. 

Thanks


----------



## Fernandd

I will have a 2nd hand ps4 tomorrow and i am thinking in buying this game... Is people still playing the online mode? Is it worthing buying this game instead of a more recent game?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Don't be mad, but the game gave me my 2nd Gjallarhorn when I ACCIDENTALLY decrypted a legendary I was saving up for the DLC. XD


----------



## Snipars

fernandd said:


> I will have a 2nd hand ps4 tomorrow and i am thinking in buying this game... Is people still playing the online mode? Is it worthing buying this game instead of a more recent game?



There's a LOT of people still online. Most are on raids and crucible now but yes many still play online

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Fernandd yeah were still pretty active feel free to add me (put headfi in request please) im bout always on. 

As for Mad Lust Envy, you can go suck a big one*insert middle finger meme* haha but dang man congrats you lucky son of a gun

Edit:also Fernandd dont play with MLE, hes a butt hole who takes all the good stuff XD


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ran Normal Crota twice today, got the last weapon i needed for the set, the machine gun. Absolutely no armor though, except one duplicate. Ugh. I just wanna hit 32 already.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haa what you get! We'll do hard later for another shot. I'm honestly surprised you haven't gotten them yet. This raid really is good about giving you stuff you dont have


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got a bunch of energy so I guess that's ok, since only the fusion rifle, shotgun, and sniper are maxed. Also got a second Sword breaker shotty, and Mida Multi-tool which I sharded since I have no space and it's like my 5th one.

I still need to run with my Titan on normal before I commit to hard this week. She's starved for gear, since she only has the arms.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Same for my Warlock (wish I made it a female but oh well) only a chest for him thus far.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Super successful crota hm. Finally got crux (crappy weapon i know but imma collector) and the graverobber plus the word. Nightfall super sucked got legendary weapons with horrible rolls but oh well next week. Any new headfiers on here just getting started if so where ya at and how ya liking it.


----------



## lenroot77

I don't know that I would do nightfall all the time if it wasn't for the experience boost. I got 11 energy, a lousy legendary and a 3rd hard light (got one last week too!)

As far as the raid goes I for the life of me cannot get the boots for my hunter to drop, I must have gotten boots for my Titan and warlock at least 4 times each.

Kinda frustrating!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> As far as the raid goes I for the life of me cannot get the boots for my hunter to drop, I must have gotten boots for my Titan and warlock at least 4 times each.
> 
> Kinda frustrating!




Mad Lust Envy See my friend you're not alone!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

But lenroot77 i know what you mean the nightfall drops, not just for me but my fireteam as well, has been horrible last couple months.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dont even do the Nightfall for drops, but for the Exp boost.

And yeah Len, Crota won't give me boots. Just in case you dont know, the boots only drop after the bridge (as well as the chest).

My hunter needs: Boots
my Warlock needs: Boots, Helmet
my Titan needs: Boots, Chest, Helmet


The raid has been stingy with armor, but it loves giving me all the raid weapons, over and over. If I get another Fang soon, I'm gonna rage.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Crota raid hm NOW lenroot77 kazsud Mad Lust Envy or any other destiny player wanting to raid


----------



## lenroot77

As I mentioned in the party another hunter raid and still no boots! 

I just need hunter boots and a titan helmet.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Had an Atheon group this morning, with 31s and 32s, and we just couldn't do it. Even high level, we didn't have enough Oracle Killer gear amongst us, and most of the time couldn't beat the oracles in time. I was the only one basically putting a dent with my pocket Infinity, but since I had to pick up relic a lot, even a 3rd person going in couldn't help kill them fast enough. Never had that problem happen. I just assumed everyone had VoG weapons by now.

Ah well, you live and learn. I'm sure we don't need Oracle Killer, but I guess they just didn't have enough experience. People weren't using machine guns, or fusion rifles to take them down.


We needed you Firedawg! I'm regretting sharding the SGA.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> Had an Atheon group this morning, with 31s and 32s, and we just couldn't do it. Even high level, we didn't have enough Oracle Killer gear amongst us, and most of the time couldn't beat the oracles in time. I was the only one basically putting a dent with my pocket Infinity, but since I had to pick up relic a lot, even a 3rd person going in couldn't help kill them fast enough. Never had that problem happen. I just assumed everyone had VoG weapons by now.
> 
> Ah well, you live and learn. I'm sure we don't need Oracle Killer, but I guess they just didn't have enough experience. People weren't using machine guns, or fusion rifles to take them down.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Under-geared Axel > 31/32? Whoa.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha fret not my friend for I shalt return this moon for thout thall vanquish thy entity that is reffered to as orical. And then with the bravest amongst all thy guardians we shall end thy terror that is Atheon. We've already resurrected the almighty AxelCloris and the whitty Evshrug and amongst the crawling entity that os the darkness the warrior Stillhart has emerged from his training. Along with kazsud the night terror and Mad Lust Envy the wrecker we shalt reign victorious and emerge from the vault champions amongst the tower where we shall bask in the light of the chatterwhites!!!!!


----------



## lenroot77

Finished the raid on hard for all 3 characters this week. These were firsts for me... Got a couple fangs and a word... Guess I better find a husk as it's the last weapon I need from crota. 

Until just the other day I had never used the lfg match making site. Gotta say it's been all and all a pretty good experience. Also interesting to see how other people do things. Have u guys seen the two flare grenades in the ceiling to release the first two witches at the death singer? Pretty nifty!


----------



## Fernandd

Awwww,   I think i still will have to play d3 on my pc, as the ps4 from ebay was a scam and now i will have to wait for the refund... Maybe i will sell my Hifiman´s he560 around here xd


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll be taking a break until Tuesday. I MAY get on just to finish levelling my Locks' Starfire Protocol (dunno why the hell I bought it, actually).


----------



## kazsud

mad lust envy said:


> I'll be taking a break until Tuesday. I MAY get on just to finish levelling my Locks' Starfire Protocol (dunno why the hell I bought it, actually).




If it makes you feel any better. I bought No Land Beyond when it was for sale.


----------



## lenroot77

Could not escape starfire protocol this weekend... 3 exotic engrams, three star fires! Haha


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm sorry for your loss...of motes.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I recommend saving all the motes amd legendary engrams till the next dlc.

Unless its a heavy. For once the dlc comes out it'll be that much rarer to get.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> I recommend saving all the motes amd legendary engrams till the next dlc.
> 
> 
> Unless its a heavy. For once the dlc comes out it'll be that much rarer to get.





I'm taking that plan now...lol

I never got fatebringer, would like to go at vog... But maybe once that dlc hits it'll not be so special????


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Finished VOG hard and got to Crota with my hunter GOT MY BOOTS!! Heck yeah now all my characters can be 32 once finished upgrading my armor!! Anyone else get any success. Also had the longer raid ever over 3 hours. VOG kept glitching worse than launch ever dreamed of but had a super fun group to play with so had a great time regardless


----------



## Army-Firedawg

House of Wolves release date OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!

MayDestiny - HOUSE OF WOLVES TRAILER! RELEASE DATE!: https://youtu.be/QmKB1Z3XO3s

Not gonna lie; both excited and bummed. My Rosegold armor shader will no longer be the rarest shader in the game but oh well who else is super stocked? Also for vet players I recommend saving your engrams and vangard marks for the new equipment coming out.


----------



## lenroot77

Sounds as if there will not be a new raid? But they are adding a new arena mode and a couple new events. Well at least the return queens bounty and the new trials of Osiris.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm 100% sure there is a new raid. 

And lmao Firedawg, that last VoG raid with the glitches was hilarious. We had Atheon down to a pixel of health even with all the bugs and glitches. I was teleported evcery time with a detainment shield, and Atheon wasn't even on screen half the time. No hit markers, nothing shooting at me, etc. XD


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Idk the paragraph on the page talking about the expansions mentions nothing about a raid ship his idea is viable.

And yeah seeing you would start floating sometimes. Haha all the Jesus remarks were about you lol I'm just glad everyone was a good sport about it.


----------



## lenroot77

http://planetdestiny.com/house-wolves-raid-arena/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wow, no raids, and the best gear is in pvp. Way to make many of us quit playing the game entirely.

I like how they call it co-op, but let's be real, it's 3 man horde mode. As if the game wasn't already horde mode enough in the story missions.

And now we can upgrade VoG gear? Fuuuuu sakes man. Had I known, I wouldn't have tossed all my good VoG stuff, excluding the Fatebringer, Vex, and Corrective Measure. So stupid.

I have little desire to run horde mode. I skipped this garbage in every other fps game.


----------



## Evshrug

Hey guys, back from a wedding! Not mine. Hope to play tomorrow


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

OMG Sepiks Prime Weekly/Nightfall? I can solo this... thank god. Randoms not needed, yay.


Crap, Weeklies have matchmaking, and I have a feeling the randoms are gonna mess up the Sepiks Prime no add spawn trick.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

FINALLY, FINALLY got my 3rd Revenant shader! I can FINALLY start using COOL Class Items instead of leaving all the Dead Orbit stuff on.

Due to always having Dead Orbit stuff on, I have accumulated 25 USELESS Crucible Commendations. :rolleyes:

Now I can get some Vanguard Commendations for things I may actually touch...


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> FINALLY, FINALLY got my 3rd Revenant shader! I can FINALLY start using COOL Class Items instead of leaving all the Dead Orbit stuff on.
> 
> Due to always having Dead Orbit stuff on, I have accumulated 25 USELESS Crucible Commendations.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mad was screaming like an excited little girl on Christmas morning when he got the shader, it was adorable.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> OMG Sepiks Prime Weekly/Nightfall? I can solo this... thank god. Randoms not needed, yay.
> 
> 
> Crap, Weeklies have matchmaking, and I have a feeling the randoms are gonna mess up the Sepiks Prime no add spawn trick.




Rumor has if u change the date on your ps4 it will not match make. This can also be useful when farming on patrol or killing certain enemies (respawns).


----------



## kazsud

The 1.1.2 update is 6.056GB


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Before y'all knock it lets give it some time. For it may not be initially coming with a raid but myself and many youtuber agree, they may jusy be refining the newest one to be released later.

And MLE come on you know full well we can run vault tonight and you'll hey bout everything haha.

6Gb holy frig thats massive!!! Im antious to try put the bug fixes though so Evs hit me up later tonight hope the wedding went well.


----------



## Evshrug

Okay!
And, I know I'm probably the only one who actually enjoys Crucible as a break from PvE from time to time XD


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ehhhhh, yeah...yeah i believe you are my friend haha. Now if i could hey us tight and all do it i think I'd enjoy it more cast at least I'm having fun with friends. Also sucking at it doesn't help the enjoyment process either haha


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have never in any game have enjoyed Horde Mode. This game is already horde mode-y enough during the strory missions. To enhnace the worst aspect of the game outside of PVP is not my idea of a good time.

Vault? Why, let's run Crota normal! I need gear!


----------



## Junkboy

It's really weird, I want something different but at the same time not at the cost of the raid. Horde mode could be fun but I just don't feel this game anymore and probably won't play even though I've already purchased the season pass (my own fault for buying early). Glad for those who are excited though.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Junkboy im not sure if ive aeen you on here before but if ao welcome back if not welcome to the thread friend. But either way as i said five it a shot before all the rage comes out it mighr actually be fun. 

Mad Lust Envy lol just saying you could easily get the weapons you sharded back. But im fine with it i need shards to max my hunters BOOTS i got the other day just fonished my warlock


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll be on in a 1 1/2 hours Firedawg. Gotta update this game at work... Which isn't the best speed.

Is it the inventory patch?

And I wonder if they fix the cheeses during the Crota raid at the bridge...


----------



## Junkboy

@Army-Firedawg Mostly a massive lurker, usually on other forums like GB/OCN/[H]/GFaqs. I gave my brother my Denon D2ks for Christmas and I'm looking around for new headphones at the present and randmly popped in here during a break from the main forums.
  
  
 I own the season pass and I don't believe in selling games to stores so it will be in my possession next month but I just don't know.  My lock is at 7d/5h/27m/47s, Titan is at 7d/15h/31m/37 and hunter at  4d/16h/10m/58s that's about 465 hours of play time and since the end of Feb I've only logged in for Hardlight since it was one of the 3 exotics I was missing.  I didn't like Gears 3 Horde mode and I definitely don't like the Zombie/aliens mode in the CoDs. Based on my playtime I've gotten my money's worth but I also know what I like and what I don't like about the game.  I do not think I will enjoy a horde mode.  
  
 Destiny's shooting continues to feel "perfect" but with the way they're handling content and how they're going about this next DLC I don't feel like I want to keep playing. I initially took a break after Feb  to catch up on other games like Dying Light, Bloodborne, Helldivers, ect  but I always expect to come back before House of wolves. When Crota launched I said if the raid is great then that is enough for me to be happy and I didn't care about the rest of the content. This time around I still sorta feel the same except there is no raid and that was my main focus to play with friends. It's not like I don't want something different but at the same time the loss of the raid might be too high a price. It's also not great that the only info I was excited about was getting my Fatebringer to 365.  
  
 I quit FFXIV:ARR to play Destiny and I mained a DRK in FFXI many moons ago. Heavensward (first expansion to XIV) with my beloved DRK comes out in June and I just feel like SE is going about content in that game much better than Bungie is with this. I don't expect as much content as an mmo from Bungie but just the way they go about giving info and taking player feedback is in great contrast to what has gone down with FFXIV:ARR.  I plan to re-sub to that this weekend and combined with my conflicted feelings towards Destiny without a raid I just see the the writings on the wall . 
  
 I absolutely hope I'm wrong and new mode is amazing but with the current amount of info it sorta feels like Comet is the thing to look forward to and House of Wolves is a very small stopgap.


----------



## kazsud

mad lust envy said:


> I'll be on in a 1 1/2 hours Firedawg. Gotta update this game at work... Which isn't the best speed.
> 
> Is it the inventory patch?
> 
> And I wonder if they fix the cheeses during the Crota raid at the bridge...




Inventory yes
Bridge no


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just did most of it on Normal with a questionable team (I dropped out since I know there's no way they'll do Crota). My Hunter didn't get Boots. Sad face again.

Anyways, Need some normal runs...

Guys, on the second lamp at the beginning of the raid, there's rocks you can stand on. With the Titan and Warlock, you can make it up top (then go left), and you'll be pretty much 2-3 lamps from the end. I did it easily with the Titan, and with the Hunter (with max agility) can make it as well.

Got a Titan chest, at least.

Now gotta do the bridge with my Warlock, and off to Hard Mode.


----------



## lenroot77

I have the hardest time doing this with the warlock jump... Actually started using blink the last time. 

Still no boots on my hunter either.... Grrrr... I have the iron banner boots but the raid boots I'd prefer for the extra heavy ammo.

I actually got 3 exotic guns yesterday. 2 from nightfall and one from crota. The only one I needed was the Monte Carlo though. I just need thunderlord and mythoclast now.

I need to start playing vog. I think I've only done it a 5-6 times.


----------



## kazsud

I got no land beyond last night from doing Croat normal  ........


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well soinds like the exotic gods have been generous, maybe not woth what people are wanting, but generous nonetheless. But I'm loving the new vault space and lock ability ond lmgab the volume control WHAT A SIMPLE CONCEPT that took almost a year to get. Ive still all the nightfalls and raids to try shoo wish me luck.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

junkboy Can't disagree with you knowing what you like but if youve a ps4 add me maybe my goofy personality will bring some enjoyment to the horde I'll even bring along my relic iron spirit bloom or even my newly coined helium (coolest snack ever) to the party XD.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

My titan rocking the Rosegold (rarest shader in game [until may19th ]) usually rocking the arctoc proxy for it makes my titan look like a true knight (the look im going for)


----------



## Junkboy

army-firedawg said:


> @junkboy Can't disagree with you knowing what you like but if youve a ps4 add me maybe my goofy personality will bring some enjoyment to the horde I'll even bring along my relic iron spirit bloom or even my newly coined helium (coolest snack ever) to the party XD.


 
 Absolutely always looking for new folks to play with but head s up I work grave so my hours are usually 4pm-8pm IF I play (usually not too much at that time)  and 4-8 am which is my main time all PST.   Though all the destiny talk has given me an itch to play it the last couple of days. Besides I do still need my Hawkmoon and 4 Horseman......


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ugly ass shader. 

I won't be on tonight. I'm done for the week, but may be up for VoG Friday. I'll probably sign in tomorrow morning to max out the Titan chest, but other than that, don't expect me on. Send me a message on psn when you're up for VoG otherwise. Friday to check on Xur, that's about it.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> Ugly ass shader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Heh, you said ass shader.


----------



## Evshrug

Calling friendlies for a VoG normal raid?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ugly shader i don't deny but messages about how i got it keep rolling in muahahaha. But yeah arctic proxy best looking by far. But np see you friday....until i spam add you!!!! But junk my psn is the same as here.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Calling friendlies for a VoG normal raid?




Ill be home in little over an hour!!!!!!!! With.......PIZZA dum dum dum (i am quite hyper....i had 2 total dipped macadamia nut cookies today)


----------



## Evshrug

Got another Vision of Confluence, chatter white, aaaaaand...


----------



## Evshrug

my 3rd Gjallahorn.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

My exact thoughts. But congrats nonetheless


----------



## Evshrug

/me afraid to leave the house today.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Your time will come Dawg. I'm sure. Or HOW will have an even better rocket launcher which YOU get and we won't.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

On that note destiny trolled me yet again got a legendary heavy from the nightfall which turned into an exotic solar rocket launcher.....you guessed it it gave me poopsbreath...again


----------



## Army-Firedawg

https://youtu.be/S8d4jSH61hk


Wanna try this might make doodoobreath useful


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ugh, but lag switching...

In other news. thanks to Xur, my Hunter finally hit 32 (needed Leg armor). I had been waiting for the Radiant Dance Machines for weeks.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just had the smoothest run of VoG ever. Had someone not screwed up once at the Gorgons, we would've gotten Flawless Raider (on HARD). We downed Atheon in two cycles.

Bunch of randoms too.

Oh yeah, also had the best loot I could think I've ever gotten in one run of Atheon:

Helmet
Ship
Vex Mythoclast
Praedyth's Timepiece (YAY! I've been wanting this, as it was the only thing I never had from VoG). I'll level it just because it was so elusive to me.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Awww what bs that sicks haha glad you finally got your weapon though. My mass cass training today flopped didnt get any worth while go pro vid. So someone do an extra raid on my behalf (though i may ne able to get on around 8ish for a couple hours).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I've ran VoG like 7 times this week. They should make it a Vanguard strike by now, lol.


----------



## lenroot77

Woo hoo rainbow burn on nightfall... Eat my **** archon priest! 

Void on weekly too... Not too shabby!


----------



## Evshrug

Rainbow burn?


----------



## AxelCloris

evshrug said:


> Rainbow burn?




2x for double rainbow burn.


----------



## lenroot77

Arc, solar, void burn

You guys don't reddit do u?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yup super easy weekly/nightfall couldnt raid a single time AT ALL last week everything kept coming up and when i could good ole Time warner sharted my internet connection. But got to do 2 normal crota this morning and someone got his 2nd Gjallahorn.....*le sigh* but i got another sword breaker and gauntlets to complete my raidset for my warlock just need a ton of shards to get last 2 to 32


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got Titan boots, so now I have two characters that can hit 32. Now just gotta do Crota two more times with the Hunter and hope for some boots at the Bridge, for her complete set though its not necessary. Need to do Tian on hard as well, and hope for a Helmet on Crota to complete her set, though not necessary. My Warlock had no luck. Both Normal and Hard this morning, didnt get crap for armor.

3 Nightfalls were fruitful. Got 10 coins from one (Coins are what I always hope from a Nightfall, since I dont need any Exotic or Legendaries, except a 4th Horsemen). No Land Beyond was the only other exotic I never had, and Crota dropped one this morning for me. Another Multi Tool, which I broke down for an exotic shard which are always welcome.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> Got Titan boots, so now I have two characters that can hit 32. Now just gotta do Crota two more times with the Hunter and hope for some boots at the Bridge, for her complete set though its not necessary. Need to do Tian on hard as well, and hope for a Helmet on Crota to complete her set, though not necessary. My Warlock had no luck. Both Normal and Hard this morning, didnt get crap for armor.
> 
> 3 Nightfalls were fruitful. Got 10 coins from one (Coins are what I always hope from a Nightfall, since I dont need any Exotic or Legendaries, except a 4th Horsemen). No Land Beyond was the only other exotic I never had, and Crota dropped one this morning for me. Another Multi Tool, which I broke down for an exotic shard which are always welcome.




Ooh maybe this means I will get my hunter boots this wee too!

I got 8 shards on my first nightfall! Haha at least it's a quick one!

No land beyond is nice if u need to do the ammo glitch on crota.


----------



## lenroot77

http://youtu.be/JqvwtE7O6kY

Please note 27 sec mark... Shows vog gear at level 34!


Damn this is getting me pumped up!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> http://youtu.be/JqvwtE7O6kY
> 
> Please note 27 sec mark... Shows vog gear at level 34!
> 
> ...




I know!!! Not going to dismantle any more gear cause come of the vog gear i really liked the perks.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Most VoG gear looks better than Crota gear. Wish I had kept it all. Got some pieces back, should probably level it now. I assume once you fully level a VoG gear, it's when the upgrade will become available.

Vision of Confluence, Fatebringer, Corrective Measure. The VoG weapons to upgrade, for sure. Praedyth's Timepiece is also worthwhile. I like it more than Oversoul Edict, as it is more accurate. Hopefully it won't cost an arm and a leg to upgrade, but knowing Bungie, it won't be easy. I still use the Correct Measure as my main machine gun, even if it's stuck at 300. 100 rounds of slow, accurate fire is just too good to pass.You can mow down so many enemies with one clip.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So FYI and a great one to know, I had to find out the hard way for it was never told to me but I'll pass the knowledge onto you. 

During the crota raid you can ONLY get the first chest and the ir yut loot ONCE regardless if tou completed it on normal first. So if you already finished her on normal and got the loot even if doing it on hard go ahead and switch characters to not waste your time.


----------



## lenroot77

Press release for update sounds great! They seemed to have changed most of the complaints for the upgrade process.

Thanks for the help last night Sin!

http://planetdestiny.com/complete-reef-reveal-recap/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I KNEW that upgrading legendaries would need a new material only had from endgame stuff. Called that one super early. 

I have a feeling the Etheric Light won't be easy to amass, as people would otherwise just stick with all their fave guns instead of relying on HoW weapons to carry them to the end of PoE (unless they are that much better than good old Fatebringer, Vision, Gally.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Did noone else catch YOU CAN SELL YOU MASS OF SHARDS/ENERGY!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Had VoG been 'current', I wouldve been ecstatic today.

Vex
Epilogue
Fatebringer
Timepiece
Revenge
Warlock arms
Warlock helm
Hunter Legs
Hunter helm
Timebreaker
Aspect of Glass

Btw, all in not even two full runs.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

https://youtu.be/BRQM3PBAC4g


If you've not watched this...need to watch it. I'm ship friggin excited they definitely learned from their past f up


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> I KNEW that upgrading legendaries would need a new material only had from endgame stuff. Called that one super early.
> 
> *I have a feeling the Etheric Light won't be easy to amass*, as people would otherwise just stick with all their fave guns instead of relying on HoW weapons to carry them to the end of PoE (unless they are that much better than good old Fatebringer, Vision, Gally.


 
  
  


army-firedawg said:


> https://youtu.be/BRQM3PBAC4g
> 
> 
> If you've not watched this...*need to watch it*. I'm ship friggin excited they definitely learned from their past f up


 
  
 Looks like dude has about 50 Etheric Lights in the video, so probably not _that _hard to purchase? Might give this another try after all the changes, since I already own the damn pass and limited edition goodies. I'm seeing used copies float around for about $15-$20, less than what I sold my copy for (disc only), so I might just pick it up, again...


----------



## kazsud

mad lust envy said:


> Had VoG been 'current', I wouldve been ecstatic today.
> 
> Vex
> Epilogue
> ...


 

 ****!


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> Had VoG been 'current', I wouldve been ecstatic today.
> 
> Vex
> Epilogue
> ...




wowzers!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, if I hadn't gotten thr Epilogue and Timepiece recently, I would've flipped. Those two guns never dropped for me until a week or two ago.

A 2nd Fatebringer is always awesome. Now for a third so I don't have to swap.


----------



## Change is Good

Did they fix the glitch with the app where weapons were disappearing when swapping between vault and characters?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Never had that problem.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Never had that problem.




Tight work.


----------



## Junkboy

Just watched the last info videos and I will say the Fatebringer being able to be leveled is still the only thing that makes me warm and fuzzy inside. Didn't really like the look of new area but sorta glad its also a hub.  
  
 Did the nightfall with all three characters this week and didn't really get anything good save a second HoPF which is hard to complain about since it's my favorite armor in the game and it was like 3 discipline better than my old one.  
  
 Also never had an issue with weapons disappearing when switching gear but when I did switch stuff it was usually on the main site and not the phone app and since I have a lot of doubles and only need to switch like 2-3  weapons between Hunter and Titan.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I as well haven't had any issues with the app. 

Xur has.

Mk44 stand asides, crest of alpha lupi, skull of dire ahamkara, mida

Auto, shotgun, machine gun boosters


----------



## lenroot77

I've head the app "drop" weapons I've moved to the vault. I quit the app and restart and that brings them back.

On the topic of etheic light I read it would be a nightfall drop or in chests from the new prison of elders. So maybe it's not going to be very easy to come by?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm glad he's selling the Mida Multi Tool. I've had that weapon drop for me like 20 times, and I always shard it. Then I recently came to find out that is is an absolutely boon for Hunters during the first part of the Moon Raid, as it boosts movement speed so much, walking is almost as fast as running whn using it with a high agility hunter. That way, you can literally walk away from the thralls without them catching you. Only the Mida does this, with it's main perk as well as the +2 agility perk.

Leveling mine. Hurt giving up those strange coins for something that drops so much for me, but I wanna make sure I have it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So commendations are going away. But what's awesome is that if you have a stockpile of them (like I do), you can shard them for 250 rep EACH. Seeing as I have almost 30 Crucible commendations (from having Dead orbit class item equipped for such a long time), and them being useless to me (as I don't ever earn crucible marks due to basically never playing Crucible), this will be a good way to level up Crucible rep, which I have basically neglected since the release of the game (except on my warlock).

Don't shard them yet. I think this goes into effect when HoW comes out.


----------



## lenroot77

Took my second run at the Templar on hard tonight... FATEBRINGER.... Awe yeah!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Me and Army did too, but nothing good. Just one more Fatebringer and I'll be happy.


----------



## Evshrug

I'd like A fatebringer... Don't have a pseudo-exotic hand cannon yet. Do they have one for Crota?

Honestly, since I have some of the exotics-as-legendary for special and heavy weapons (eg Praedeth's Revenge), I'm okay using The Last Word. I'm spoiled by the fire rate and hipfire stability of that gun anyway ^_^

It's like the pistol of Halo: CE


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Word of Crota. Void handgun with very accurate, and fast fire rate for a handgun.


I hate the Last World. I find it useless in PVE. You should be going for 1 hit headshots per most enemies. TLW burns through ammo for that auto fire gimmick. I find it only worthwhile for PVP, and I wouldn't give up my Pocket Infinity for it.


----------



## kyoism

mad lust envy said:


> So commendations are going away. But what's awesome is that if you have a stockpile of them (like I do), you can shard them for 250 rep EACH. Seeing as I have almost 30 Crucible commendations (from having Dead orbit class item equipped for such a long time), and them being useless to me (as I don't ever earn crucible marks due to basically never playing Crucible), this will be a good way to level up Crucible rep, which I have basically neglected since the release of the game (except on my warlock).
> 
> Don't shard them yet. I think this goes into effect when HoW comes out.


 

 So if I understand this correctly, what you're saying is that the commendations are going straight to crucible standing and not to faction reputation? thats going to suck. i would have loved to level up Dead Orbit ranking on my second account now that I got The Fermi Solution.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

No





kyoism said:


> So if I understand this correctly, what you're saying is that the commendations are going straight to crucible standing and not to faction reputation? thats going to suck. i would have loved to level up Dead Orbit ranking on my second account now that I got The Fermi Solution.




No I'm thinking it's up to buyers choice or a crucible commendation for crucible rep and the other commendation for whichever you prefer. Also welcome to the forum mt friend, don't believe I've seen you here before which platform ya on?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

kyoism said:


> So if I understand this correctly, what you're saying is that the commendations are going straight to crucible standing and not to faction reputation? thats going to suck. i would have loved to level up Dead Orbit ranking on my second account now that I got The Fermi Solution.




Pretty certain that if you have a Dead Orbit class item equipped, the Crucible Commendation will add to Dead Orbit rep, just as completing crucible bounties with a class item equipped went to that specific faction.

And I believe it's 250 points per Commendation. Levelling up after a few levels is always 2500 points, so 10 commendations = 1 level up.


----------



## kyoism

Glad I saved all of those commendations then. so glad theyre getting rid of it. They need to also put new things for us to wear faction wise. getting really sick and tired of a piece of fabric running down my back looking like an ass crack.


----------



## Snipars

Finally no commendations. I can finally get my warlock all he needs 

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Something super sinple to sace everyone tome trying to remember what which character has completed on what level. It's a super simple app called "checklist for destiny" that free for android users (no idea about windows or ios). It's like the name says just a sinple checklist but it makes life so much easier.


----------



## AxelCloris

I got the Two to the Morgue shotgun from a blue engram earlier today. Holy crap that thing absolutely spanks my Judgement VI. This thing is quite awesome. I'm looking forward to unlocking more of its options.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Whats it's perk roll? I got one that has a horroble useless roll BUT kept it for its one shot kill in PvP. I.E. my just shy of 20 kill streak with it

Edit: BUT do keep in mind this is a very high risk/reward weapon for if you get a scare hot their dead (even with a shield) but id you don't, unless they suck, you're dead for the reaload between shots is 2-2.5 seconds.



axelcloris said:


> I got the Two to the Morgue shotgun from a blue engram earlier today. Holy crap that thing absolutely spanks my Judgement VI. This thing is quite awesome. I'm looking forward to unlocking more of its options.


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Whats it's perk roll? I got one that has a horroble useless roll BUT kept it for its one shot kill in PvP. I.E. my just shy of 20 kill streak with it
> 
> Edit: BUT do keep in mind this is a very high risk/reward weapon for if you get a scare hot their dead (even with a shield) but id you don't, unless they suck, you're dead for the reaload between shots is 2-2.5 seconds.




I'll look when I get home. And I don't PVP but it was taking down the elite hive on earth in one shot. Me likey.


----------



## kyoism

I actually have two to the morgue as well. rocking crowd control and luck in the chamber. fantastic in PVP but i rarely use it. I prefer The Crash with Luck in the Chamber and Aiming increases effective range


----------



## kyoism

army-firedawg said:


> No
> No I'm thinking it's up to buyers choice or a crucible commendation for crucible rep and the other commendation for whichever you prefer. Also welcome to the forum mt friend, don't believe I've seen you here before which platform ya on?


 

 I understand now. thank you for clarifying. I didn't know head-fi had a destiny forum and I'm glad i poked around to find it. Audiophile and Gamer=awesomeness. I'm a newbie here for sure. I'm on ps4. Waiting to see if they put destiny on PC.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kyoism said:


> I understand now. thank you for clarifying. I didn't know head-fi had a destiny forum and I'm glad i poked around to find it. Audiophile and Gamer=awesomeness. I'm a newbie here for sure. I'm on ps4. Waiting to see if they put destiny on PC.





Awesome possum feel free to add me well play together something and yeah AxelCloris just went on another rsnpage with it and vex finished with a 7.5kd thing just rocks the pvp(i hate it as well but i really want the helm for ib)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hey this is off topic but if any of you could find the time to really help me out I'd greatly appreciate it. I'm in the final round of the reviewers contest for moon-audio and need a ton more votes, so if any of you could find the time to vote for me (Jonathan W) I'd greatly and sincerly appreciate it. Again thank you to all who help, it means a lot.

Moon-audio.com/ambassador-review-contest

Edit: you probably have to manually type it in for it almost always just takes you to the main site


----------



## Change is Good

I'll vote if you follow me on Twitch lol...

 Damn, the more I read about HoW, the more it seems like it's mostly PvP concentrated...
  
*Edit*: I did vote, btw. Good luck!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

change is good said:


> I'll vote if you follow me on Twitch lol...
> 
> 
> Damn, the more I read about HoW, the more it seems like it's mostly PvP concentrated...
> ...




Thank you my friend i greatly appreciate the help. But I agree in terms of the main end game content. Interested to see how it goes myself still super excited though.


----------



## Evshrug

Any help with a new friend in VoG?
Also Firedawg, I'll be sure to vote


----------



## kyoism

on which console?


----------



## kyoism

army-firedawg said:


> Awesome possum feel free to add me well play together something and yeah @AxelCloris just went on another rsnpage with it and vex finished with a 7.5kd thing just rocks the pvp(i hate it as well but i really want the helm for ib)


 

 awesome will do! whats your gamertag?
 I voted!


----------



## Evshrug

Ps4


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Thank you friends for the vote and its the same as my user name here
Army-Firedawg


----------



## Evshrug

Heeey, climbed fast, 2nd place!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Again thank you my friend luckily i have till the 17th to catch him.

Edit: oh bightfalla sucked for me as welll 3 uber sucky weapons woot woot


----------



## Change is Good

Tried to get back into Destiny the other day, didn't last long. Starting to regret, yet again, picking up another copy (granted it was for less than I sold the first). Mad, I don't know how the hell you got sucked back in, man. I was doing a Weekly with some old buddies and was ready to quit half way through...
  
 Edit: Once HoW comes out, I hope I'll have better luck selling it with the limited edition goodies, rather than disc only like I did the last time.


----------



## Evshrug

^well you already used the codes though... So a bit less than complete. The case/companion book are cool though.

I got back into it to help a newbie coworker, so it still feels like I have some things left to do. And it always helps me if I do better than average in multiplayer, lol.


----------



## Change is Good

evshrug said:


> ^well you already used the codes though... So a bit less than complete. The case/companion book are cool though.
> 
> I got back into it to help a newbie coworker, so it still feels like I have some things left to do. And it always helps me if I do better than average in multiplayer, lol.




Yeah I edited after re-reading to make more sense of what I was trying to say.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Easy Change. Stick to raiding, and nightfalls. That will keep your Destiny experiences simple and not so tedious.


----------



## Change is Good

When are you raiding, again? Would love to raid with my fellow conmpadre...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Change is Good i agree with mad stick to raiding especially with friends who can goof off, (i.e. this crowd) makes it really fun or like I had to do for a good while, just stick to one character there's still a large amount of fun to be had in destiny


----------



## Army-Firedawg

https://youtu.be/W7W_KczqApE

This really pisses me off. The person talked about ay the start of the vid? Yeah, that's me!!!


----------



## lenroot77

REVENANT SHADER!!!!
Woo hooo


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Alright after a week of grinding finally got lv5 on iron banner sniper rifles pretty food rerolled to get "missing round returns to mag" and "reloads faster when empty" helmet looks awesome saving to buy the chest shader and lv5 shader. Had tobsacrofoce raiding all week minus 1 vog hard run that didnt go to well but was a good change of pace anyone get/do anything good this week?


----------



## kyoism

army-firedawg said:


> Thank you friends for the vote and its the same as my user name here
> Army-Firedawg


 

 INice man, it's good to have some new people on the list. I'll definitely add you when I get on again. It's the same handle as here but two more "i"s. I havent been able to raid in forever. Ive gotten to CE on HM but never end up finishing it unfortunately


----------



## kyoism

Go with last round and clown cartridge for PvP. you won't have to be scouting for special ammo. I just got my third Jorders hammer. Still can't decide if I want to buy another helmet and which chest piece to get for my hunters.


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Alright after a week of grinding finally got lv5 on iron banner sniper rifles pretty food rerolled to get "missing round returns to mag" and "reloads faster when empty" helmet looks awesome saving to buy the chest shader and lv5 shader. Had tobsacrofoce raiding all week minus 1 vog hard run that didnt go to well but was a good change of pace anyone get/do anything good this week?


 

 We need to try VOG again tonight. I got the frostfire shader yesterday....


----------



## Army-Firedawg

quote name="kyoism" url="/t/730736/destiny/1150_50#post_11570517"]

Go with last round and clown cartridge for PvP. you won't have to be scouting for special ammo. I just got my third Jorders hammer. Still can't decide if I want to buy another helmet and which chest piece to get for my hunters. 
[/quote]n

Thats what i was wanting but not wantong to keep spending my large stash of motes (160+) till dlc when i pretty happy with this setup and ifid go with int and disp sonce strength really isnt that important exept for the forst part of the raid (for your hunter invisible setup)

kazsud heck yeah im game hell kyoism why dont you jump in if youre on tonight ill be home round 11ish


----------



## lenroot77

I pulled a jolders hammer with rodeo, field scout and surplus... Seems ok.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Nice haul!!

Kazsud you missed out man i got a griup of randoms who where on par we ran atheon 4x i. 17Min then beat crota hm in 5

Edit: For you Halo fans
https://youtu.be/MtDe9ZhYGDQ

Edit 2: For those who've never seen my"spirit bloom"


----------



## Change is Good

Just read that new raids are still in the works, but for later "expansions" lmao

Boy, I tell ya, they really pulled a fast one on those with season passes (myself included). Mine came with the LE, though. Highly doubt I would have bought separately from the standalone game.


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> Just read that new raids are still in the works, but for later "expansions" lmao
> 
> Boy, I tell ya, they really pulled a fast one on those with season passes (myself included). Mine came with the LE, though. Highly doubt I would have bought separately from the standalone game.


 
  
 Don't be surprised when the "Season 2 Season Pass" is made available.


----------



## Change is Good

I won't be surprised if by Season 2 a lot of people still don't have that one weapon they so desperately want. I think that's part of the reason for the new hoard mode. To feed the addiction. I mean, why else are people still playing it, right? Because there is gear they still need, even after playing the same content for hundreds of hours trying to get it.

Granted... the hoard mode may be a nice addition, but to cut back on what actually makes the game (its raids) is just plain wrong lol. Then again, just look at how much was cut back on the main game. Not surprised, not surprised at all


----------



## Change is Good

change is good said:


> I won't be surprised if by Season 2 a lot of people still don't have that one weapon they so desperately want. I think that's part of the reason for the new hoard mode. To feed the addiction. I mean, why else are people still playing it, right? Because there is gear they still need, even after playing the same content for hundreds of hours trying to get it.
> 
> Granted... the hoard mode may be a nice addition, but to cut back on what actually makes the game (its raids) is just plain wrong lol. Then again, just look at how much was cut back on the main game. Not surprised, not surprised at all




Ha! Now they're saying the fall expansion will be "the biggest content addition to date."

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/activision-teases-destiny-s-fall-expansion-calls-i/1100-6427148/

Stop the madness! Lmao


----------



## lenroot77

Haters goin a hate! Ha

I can't wait for "comet" and the HOW update looks to be tip top.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Whew me neither FINALLY got all 3 32's including my ever so disliked hunter. But also thanks to Xur actually having something I meeded all thats left to complete my exotic collection is the darned Gjallahorn. *grumbles*


----------



## Change is Good

I try to like the game, but these kind of practices by Bungie and Activision have really turned me off from even casually playing it. The game purposely makes you spend extra time grinding, rather than playing. The whole Xur not having heavy ammo synthesis for months fiasco (purposely done after the release of hard mode to make you grind glimmer) was proof enough that I could spend my time playing other, more satisfying games.

They keep screwing us, but I'm hating, though lol. People in denial is common, especially in the Destiny community...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well one way to look at it. He's got heavy now . But I see your point entirely, a youtuber I subscribe by the name of Drift0r even did a vodeo of this. I believe he called it the League of Legends effect and what it is is basically feeding the human disire to achieve but yet as a xompany they must time limit us (weekly, nightfall, and even randomization) to leave us yearning for more. Advanced warfare comlletely epitomized this by baing able to purchase "elite supply drops" thus monatizing probability and those with an addictive personality and money (tmartn) spend hundreds.


https://youtu.be/IZCj6NiZVg4


----------



## lenroot77

I think they have removed much of the senseless grinding. It's gotten much better. I'm not a big fan of activision. But at this point I feel like bungie has done a good job listening to the community and making changes. This game is constantly evolving and I'm sure it will continue. The destiny we played at launch is much different than what we have now. And come HOWs it'll change much again.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> I think they have removed much of the senseless grinding. It's gotten much better. I'm not a big fan of activision. But at this point I feel like bungie has done a good job listening to the community and making changes. This game is constantly evolving and I'm sure it will continue. The destiny we played at launch is much different than what we have now. And come HOWs it'll change much again.




I could not agree more. I.e. the ability to buy materials.


----------



## Change is Good

Please, the materials to buy option was put in before Xur not carrying heavy ammo. They are just replacing old grind methods with new ones lol


----------



## Evshrug

change is good said:


> Please, the materials to buy option was put in before Xur not carrying heavy ammo. They are just replacing old grind methods with new ones lol




Are you still playing Battlefield 4? I'd argue that you're playing the same (large) crucible maps again and again, and also grinding out weapon drops and upgrades. And there's nothing wrong with that.

I find, when I play pvp, my personal preference is for smaller maps and fewer players, making my performance matter more. I also like that Destiny has PvE cooperative content. I really liked the coop special missions in Battlefield 3, would've liked more content like that but Bungie doesn't seem to know how to make stealth missions and DICE didn't make anything like that at all in BF4. I like the universe and social mingling system Bungie created... I'd really like a few more interesting strikes that felt different from the others, maybe a strike like the space airplane dogfight/boarding mission in Reach, a strike like Zombies/Infection mode in CoD where you get stuff and unlock areas in-mission, a stealth/spec ops mission like Splinter Cell, maybe something unusual and cool like the helicopter coop mission in BF3, and hey... I'd even enjoy a few time-trial missions like the gun-range speed runs in CoD4 (first level) and MW3, to compete your team against another's for time and accuracy.

At least the game hasn't stopped development.

And Change, you've said you don't like Destiny several times (after hundreds of hours played). We get it. Start a new thread about what you're playing now.


----------



## Change is Good

Though I don't play BF4 as much as I used to, I get great satisfaction from ruining someone's experience when I do by blowing up their helicopter, flanking out camping snipers, dominating in a tank. You have a variety of HOW to attack the enemy, at least, it being a real live person on the other end, at that. I'm not surprised you very much like crucible, just as how you like the CODs. It's a matter of preference. I just happen to own this lackluster game, so I can bash it all I want after playing for those hundreds of hours. Don't like? Don't reply, that simple. Isn't that the remedy for dealing with trolling? Obviously, that's what I'm doing here. You should know me by now! Hahahaha...

Edit: Also, since you bring up the whole weapon drops and upgrades thing, there's actually a difference. There's assignments to get those weapons and attachments in BF, not the broken RNG that Destiny purposely uses to keep players grinding. Two completely different games, however, so me justifying the differences is just as silly as you bringing it up.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

change is good said:


> Though I don't play BF4 as much as I used to, I get great satisfaction from ruining someone's experience when I do by blowing up their helicopter, flanking out camping snipers, dominating in a tank. You have a variety of HOW to attack the enemy, at least, it being a real live person on the other end, at that. I'm not surprised you very much like crucible, just as how you like the CODs. It's a matter of preference. I just happen to own this lackluster game, so I can bash it all I want after playing for those hundreds of hours. Don't like? Don't reply, that simple. Isn't that the remedy for dealing with trolling? Obviously, that's what I'm doing here. You should know me by now! Hahahaha...




I agree with evs don't like stop playing and start a new thread so us enjoying the game can continue as such. As for the none reply to a troll, a better solution would be to report the troller for spam/other for cluttering the thread with irrelevant topics and trying rear arguments from other who are enjoying the content that this thread is about. Your "troll" responses waste space on the thread in which we've no interest in seeing.


----------



## Change is Good

Awww, sad face. I'm talking about a game I own, but just so happens you guys disagree. Am I not allowed to express my genuine concerns? The whole "troll" response was a joke. I forget how dry some of you are though. Still got love for yall, no matter what!

Edit: I'm just baffled at how I would be accused and even threatened of being reported, when I'm clearly pointing out flaws that are actually in the game. I am appalled. How dare you! *joking again just for clarification*


----------



## Change is Good

One more thing, since people are having a hard time taking my criticism about this game. Turn it into an appreciation thread. Problem solved, and your argument about my posts being irrelevant and spamming the thread will hold true.

No need to thank me for the idea. You're welcome in advance!


----------



## Evshrug

Aw c'mon change, we know you're hanging (pooping?) out at this party because some part of you likes the game. Or maybe, you like us. But you wish you had destiny without the RNG. Or you wish you had us hanging out with you without Destiny.

As the song goes, we can't always get what we want. But hey, let go of what you don't like and try to hold on to what you do... until things change. You can always count on change.

Now I'm going to a bar to say goodbye to a coworker I've been friends with for two years. He's moving to Austin, tonight's the last night I'll see him.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm hanging in the party because crashing parties is what I do, son!

Man, I remember like it was yesterday. Me getting on you guys' nerves because you can't take criticism very well. Even getting unfriended by some. Such good times! Get some thicker skin. Then, maybe just then, we can hang (poop?).

We were all cool before this game came out. I'm teary eyed just thinking about it... 

:'(


----------



## Currawong

change is good said:


> Awww, sad face. I'm talking about a game I own, but just so happens you guys disagree. Am I not allowed to express my genuine concerns? The whole "troll" response was a joke. I forget how dry some of you are though. Still got love for yall, no matter what!
> 
> Edit: I'm just baffled at how I would be accused and even threatened of being reported, when I'm clearly pointing out flaws that are actually in the game. I am appalled. How dare you! *joking again just for clarification*


 
  
 This is why: 
  


> People in denial is common, especially in the Destiny community...


 
  


> I just happen to own this lackluster game, so I can bash it all I want after playing for those hundreds of hours. Don't like? Don't reply, that simple. Isn't that the remedy for dealing with trolling? Obviously, that's what I'm doing here. You should know me by now! Hahahaha...


 
  


> people are having a hard time taking my criticism about this game.


 
  


> I'm hanging in the party because crashing parties is what I do, son!


 
  
 The last one above is trolling!  I reckon stop now.


----------



## Change is Good

I respectfully agree to disagree, Curra, but I will comply with your request. For clarification, however, the last post above was a sattire response to Ev's "party" reference, and I already clarified I was joking with the whole "trolling" comment. The thing with posting sarcastically in threads is that, without tone of voice, it is hard to tell when someone is joking or not. I will refrain, as requested, from commenting any further, though.


----------



## Currawong

change is good said:


> I respectfully agree to disagree, Curra, but I will comply with your request. For clarification, however, the last post above was a sattire response to Ev's "party" reference, and I already clarified I was joking with the whole "trolling" comment. The thing with posting sarcastically in threads is that, without tone of voice, it is hard to tell when someone is joking or not. I will refrain, as requested, from commenting any further, though.


 

 That's what smileys are for!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think all the negative aspects of Destiny has been complained about time and time again. I think we ALL know what's wrong with it by now. No need to bring it up again and again (seriously, the game has been out for half a year now, no need to rehash the same complaints). Either people have moved on, or have stuck with it and still play. 

It's absolutely, undeniably flawed, but there is enough there for some of us to keep coming back to it, time and time again, even if there are better games out there. The addictive nature of what is GOOd about it is good, and so we'll keep playing it for those traits.

Now that House of Wolves is coming out, we'll have even more things to do and enjoy.

I still enjoy it in a limited capacity (as in raids, and strikes), and I'm sure I'll be giving Prison of Elders a few gos here and there. The next few weeks will tell me all I need to know whether I play this game much longer.

I did give it a few months break before, and came back into it without much of an issue.

Just...avoid PVP. Trials of Osiris is going to be interesting, but I have a huge feeling I won't be going too deep into it even if it has exclusive loot. I'm not that masochistic.


----------



## Evshrug

Aaaaaah, some things don't change because of a smiley... Smileys don't give us an excuse to say (and far as I know nobody in this thread has said this) "Give me all your audio gear or else I'll stalk all your posts and call you 'boopsie-poo' until the nickname sticks :wink_face:."

Nobody would be so evil! And the smiley face doesn't make such an evil plan any less devious or insidious! Oh the horror! What kind of depraved state is my mind to even think up such a cruel torture!?

Probably due to the three hours of sleep last night and burning this end of the candle tonight XD


----------



## Change is Good

currawong said:


> That's what smileys are for!




I'll make sure to remember that lol. 

Carry on, guys, no more trouble from me. I actually played for a little while and enjoyed myself after my rants. Results weren't good after the Nightfall and Weekly, but there really isn't anything I'm missing. Coins were a plus, too, since I so happened to clear inventory on heavy ammo.

Won't be playing it, religiously, like I used to, though. Just a casual thing like I did, just, now...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Alright now that that's all put aside anyone have any good raid drops? Finally got me another corrective measure but thats all I got worthwhile this week *grumbles* on the flipside thats twice in a row I got a really good team of randoms through lfg.


----------



## Change is Good

army-firedawg said:


> Alright now that that's all put aside anyone have any good raid drops? Finally got me another corrective measure but thats all I got worthwhile this week *grumbles* on the flipside thats twice in a row I got a really good team of randoms through lfg.




Nah, nothing worth mentioning... unless a duplicate Gally counts.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

nope now I'm really grumbling but congrats tis the only exotic I've left to complete the exotic list.


----------



## kazsud

I read in a recent update that it fixed xur not having heavy synthesis. So I guess it was by accident he didn't have them....


----------



## Evshrug

Looking to do nightfall tonight guys, see you online!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Looking to do nightfall tonight guys, see you online!




You better ya dung beetle i swear every time i get on and invite you you jpin just to say bye lmfbo. Ill be on about 2230-2300


----------



## Evshrug

Finished all my bounties for the day, gonna take a 15 minute break. Mythoclast is fun!


----------



## Evshrug

Omg Firedawg, where are you! I'm sick and can't stay up all night...


----------



## Evshrug

'Twas a fun night, though my favourite part was when Gingerforce got his first ever Hawkmoon... "Ooooh, he got the Hawkmoon!"
Ginger: "What?? Who did? Aw I'm so jealous!"
Us: "You did you did!!!"
Ginger, softly: "No..." Louder: "No way, you gotta be kidding me, if I find out you guys are pulling my leg I'll find someone who knows your cousin and he'll help me find you so I can punch you in the balls!"
Us: "Wait for it..."

Post game loot report.
2 solid minutes of monkey sounds, followed by another of hyperventilating and saying stuff through a huge grin on his face (not easy to do, sometimes).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got my Titan helm, so I officially got everything from Crota Raid, just in time for DLC making it all useless until you get Aetheric light. I rather use it on regular Legendaries. I hate most Crota gear.


----------



## Evshrug

mad lust envy said:


> Got my Titan helm, so I officially got everything from Crota Raid, just in time for DLC making it all useless until you get Aetheric light. I rather use it on regular Legendaries. I hate most Crota gear.



I wouldn't call old raid gear useless... I was using a Hawkmoon on the Nightfall to try it out, but I did much better with my halfway upgraded Pradyth's Timepiece. I also can still hit my max-so-far lvl 31 with either my VoG raid helmet or an exotic helmet, I fully intend to try out some other exotic armor since I don't HAVE to use an exotic helm anymore.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It will be level 34 for the good stuff, so all this level 32 gear will be useless compared to all the Level 33 stuff the vendors and drops will have. The (currently) 21 legendary armor engrams I have in the vault will yield higher light level gear than Crota gear. Crota gear will be underlevelled going in until Aetheric lights drop. And i highly doubt it will boost the old armors to 34, but to 33, to keep them competent until you get PoE/ToO/IB gear.

I have a feeling Aetheric Lights won't be dropping like candy, and you'll wanna save them for stuff like Fatebringer first.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> 'Twas a fun night, though my favourite part was when Gingerforce got his first ever Hawkmoon... "Ooooh, he got the Hawkmoon!"
> Ginger: "What?? Who did? Aw I'm so jealous!"
> Us: "You did you did!!!"
> Ginger, softly: "No..." Louder: "No way, you gotta be kidding me, if I find out you guys are pulling my leg I'll find someone who knows your cousin and he'll help me find you so I can punch you in the balls!"
> ...




lmfbo I was rolling haha. Course I cant say anything I'll prob. be worse if/when I finally get a Gjallahorn.


----------



## kazsud

I dismantled a legendary (primary) engram this morning 
  
 Is there anyway to get it back?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

fraid not my friend


----------



## Evshrug

kazsud said:


> I dismantled a legendary (primary) engram this morning
> 
> Is there anyway to get it back?



Uh, did someone share play you, or did you sit on your controller? It takes like ten seconds to dismantle something.


----------



## kazsud

evshrug said:


> Uh, did someone share play you, or did you sit on your controller? It takes like ten seconds to dismantle something.



No it went as quick and a junk.


----------



## Evshrug

That really sucks man, I'm sorry 
At least it wasn't, you know, a Hawkmoon or Gjallihorn.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> That really sucks man, I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol can you imagine if Ginger were to do that hahaha


----------



## lenroot77

Pretty sure it has been confirmed by bungie on multiple sites that all engrams previous to the new dlc will drop "old stuff". But who knows maybe they are bluffing.


----------



## lenroot77

Also it sounds that any legendary gear can be upgraded to level 34 (just as any legendary gun can go 365) which kinda makes me scratch my head. But that's what's been talked about. They don't want all the level 34s looking the same. It also opens the door for really customizing the perks on gear to accommodate ones play style. 

Id guess this etheric light is going to be rather hard to come by. That being said iron banner will have it for purchase at level 3 and 5. So it shouldn't be too far out of reach.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That doesn't make sense. Wh bother getting raid gear, if all the previous legendaries will have the same light level? It drastically lowers the desire to obtain the gear. Hell, if I could've leveled my previous gear to 32, I wouldn't have given a lick about Crota armor, which look atrocious for the most part.

I still don't think Bungie knows What they are doing.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> That doesn't make sense. Wh bother getting raid gear, if all the previous legendaries will have the same light level? It drastically lowers the desire to obtain the gear. Hell, if I could've leveled my previous gear to 32, I wouldn't have given a lick about Crota armor, which look atrocious for the most part.
> 
> I still don't think Bungie knows What they are doing.




Doesn't make any sense at all, I agree sir.


----------



## lenroot77




----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> That doesn't make sense. Wh bother getting raid gear, if all the previous legendaries will have the same light level? It drastically lowers the desire to obtain the gear. Hell, if I could've leveled my previous gear to 32, I wouldn't have given a lick about Crota armor, which look atrocious for the most part.
> 
> I still don't think Bungie knows What they are doing.


 
  
 But I'm the one that was told to stop repeating what is wrong with this game....
  
 Blah...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Also it sounds that any legendary gear can be upgraded to level 34 (just as any legendary gun can go 365) which kinda makes me scratch my head. But that's what's been talked about. They don't want all the level 34s looking the same. It also opens the door for really customizing the perks on gear to accommodate ones play style.
> 
> Id guess this etheric light is going to be rather hard to come by. That being said iron banner will have it for purchase at level 3 and 5. So it shouldn't be too far out of reach.





I don't think it's 34 I believe you can upgrade your eq to 33 now weapons can all reach the new cap but as for lv 34 I still beloeve youll need poe loot.


----------



## lenroot77

Guys please use google... Hehe 

It doesnt make sense I know but that's what several articles state. I've also heard this explained on 2 or 3 destiny podcasts. The PoE gear will come with 42 light(34) and not require etheric light. 

If I'm wrong I guess I'll have to eat **** this coming Tuesday.  But I'd really like to take my Titan VoG gear to 34!

Mad you'll be happy to hear that PoE is very shotgun friendly.

Also anyone wanna do some raiding tomorrow or Saturday night???


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Either way tis fine with me just hope the light takes a good bit of effort to get. But as to raiding in game. I've 2 Gordon cps, 2 crora cp, and 1 ir yut cp. So we can get stuff done quickbof we've a good group together.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Either way tis fine with me just hope the light takes a good bit of effort to get. But as to raiding in game. I've 2 Gordon cps, 2 crora cp, and 1 ir yut cp. So we can get stuff done quickbof we've a good group together.




I think bungie is just trying to make good on the upgrade process after they pissed everyone off with the dark below. I read a stat a while back that only 21 percent of destiny players have completed a raid. This means there are a lot of people who never make max level. Making it a little bit easier this go around will maybe allow a lot of players to reach max who may not have done so in the past. This giving a warmer feeling about the game to a larger amount of players will prime everyone for the "big" expansion in September. Which if it is a big overhaul as they are surely going to want another 40-50?

All that said they can't piss everyone off with HoW and expect good sales next fall.

I'd like to get in on those check points fo sho! Still trying to get that Titan helmet. Last item I need from crota!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

change is good said:


> But I'm the one that was told to stop repeating what is wrong with this game....
> 
> Blah...




We're pointing out a specific fault with future content. You were just going on and on about stuff that's been literally talked to death about. We got it the first time, cambio.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> I think bungie is just trying to make good on the upgrade process after they pissed everyone off with the dark below. I read a stat a while back that only 21 percent of destiny players have completed a raid. This means there are a lot of people who never make max level. Making it a little bit easier this go around will maybe allow a lot of players to reach max who may not have done so in the past. This giving a warmer feeling about the game to a larger amount of players will prime everyone for the "big" expansion in September. Which if it is a big overhaul as they are surely going to want another 40-50?
> 
> All that said they can't piss everyone off with HoW and expect good sales next fall.
> 
> I'd like to get in on those check points fo sho! Still trying to get that Titan helmet. Last item I need from crota!




I agree entirely. And actually didnt know the stats were that low with completion rates but the pissing people off with the upgrades haha oh yeah they rolled fd up and lost a lot of people almost permanently (ask stillhart, mad, and axel) nut the weapons im completely for that i believe is a good path and I understand both arguments to the (not making gear stagnant)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> We're pointing out a specific fault with future content. You were just going on and on about stuff that's been literally talked to death about. We got it the first time, cambio.




also added the needed smiley face


----------



## Evshrug

Well, I for one don't NEED the grind. However, I still like getting new legendaries/exotics simply for the sake of them being NEW. And who knows? Maybe the max attack value is the same, but Bungie has made pretty clear that impact (and level advantages) are the main damage stats, and perhaps the new guns will have new upgrade slot perks that provide new advantages/style of play. And having options in guns and [roses] armor... Not simply picking the one with the highest stats, but perhaps we have options at max level for different looks (my main was a hunter!) and perks for playstyles (enhancing durability, health regen, or movement, etc). Right now I don't pay much attention to Strength & discipline as I did when I started, cuz there's One Best Armor, but several armors of equal quality but different stat balances/perks might make those stats interesting again.

I have seen both Axel and Stillhart play again, so obviously the game is not all bad...


----------



## lenroot77

And u guys returning can level up your old legendary gear with the etheric light and you will be leveled up... That's a good thing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

They still need to run the hard stuff for Aetheric Light, I assume, and old gear will be underleveled. So I'm gonna assume VoG gear level stuff will be bad at PoE, unless Aetheric Light drops on the easy PoE levels.

I'm frankly not sure what boosts in rewards harder levels will be. Because I know PoE will come with 4(?) difficulty levels?

I assume, mats on 28, armors on next difficulty, special/heavy weapons on 2nd hardest, primaries on hardest....

It's confusing.



> These maps will also come in four different difficulties – level 28, level 32, level 34, and level 35.




Somehow, I don't see the game dropping armors on level 28, meaning People coming from VoG-esque gear will be pretty useless on the higher difficulties.

Level 28 for VoG level raiders
Level 32 for those who've done Crota/Iron Banner prior to DLC release
Level 34 for those with all new Armors
Level 35, being the harder version where you're doing less damage, and taking more damage ala Hard Crota currently.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> We're pointing out a specific fault with future content. You were just going on and on about stuff that's been literally talked to death about. We got it the first time, cambio.




I remember you pointing out this same specific fault right before dark below, homie. Check yo'self fo' you wreck yo' self 

On a serious note, I have a surprise for you guys real soon. Just have to upload a screenshot.

Random: Dude playing with us right now is literally asleep on the mic, and unconsciously just said "use rockets and heavy amo." Freaking hilarious! Lmao!!!


----------



## Change is Good

army-firedawg said:


> also added the needed smiley face


 
  
 That's the spirit! All in good fun!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 



  
 This one's just for you, Ev!
  

  
  
 My favorite outfit, by far!!!
  


change is good said:


> On a serious note, I have a surprise for you guys real soon. Just have to upload a screenshot.


 
  

  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lenroot77

Looks like level 32 might drop some gear? Also if they like pvp they can snag a few etheric lights out of iron banner. And there's also a possible random drop in nightfall. Which btw I heard is being bumped up to 32 with HoW.


Man I can't wait for Tuesday!!!


----------



## Change is Good

New update details are out. Save your legendary engrams.


----------



## AxelCloris

change is good said:


> New update details are out. Save your legendary engrams.


 
  
 You assume I actually get those.


----------



## lenroot77

Queens bounty is up too!

Apparently post patch legendary engrams will not decrypt till Tuesday.


----------



## Evshrug

change is good said:


> That's the spirit! All in good fun!!!
> 
> This one's just for you, Ev!
> 
> ...




That actually IS a pretty awesome costume! I'm not sure what the red thing is, but it looks like a Power Rangers baddie?

Don't you think the Crota gear looks like bugs/moths/cockaroaches? If people could choose gear and there wasn't just one obvious best set (and iron banner), I don't think anyone (including you) would truly want to look like a roach... Tho I would don that cartoony not-serious costume in your pic for a day! Lmao!

Also, I totally have been decrypting my engrams lately cuz I heard they were already set this time... ah well, guess I'll just have to do the regular grind.


----------



## Evshrug

lenroot77 said:


> Queens bounty is up too!
> 
> Apparently post patch legendary engrams will not decrypt till Tuesday.




Interesting, so they made a safety net (that could mess with inventory space) to help people get a head start? Overall I think that's cool, if it's true (I don't have any engrams left to test).

Are the bounties the same as last time, or new? I'll have to look after dinner!


----------



## kazsud

And it's down......

http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2015/05/15/psn-is-down-and-lizard-squad-claims-credit/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

After sony getting hacked again I finally gotta beat Crota after about 40 minutes, swear they gave him a buff. though someone gotta 4th horseman and a crux both firsts so at least there was some profit going around.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry guys, I had all notifications turned off while I started the new stuff, so I could do it all alone. Didn't wanna be interrupted while doing it. I still need to do story missions and all. I won't see your messages until after I finish.


----------



## akatsuki

Just did the story on my Hunter - going to do POE tonight late. Tomorrow is Warlock day.
  
 Any PS4 head-fi members looking for a clan, we have a nascent one - good mix of PvP and PvE... Send me a PM here and I'll provide info. In general we want reasonably experienced players (lvl 30+). If you haven't done the raids, etc. we don't mind walking you through them, but then we expect that you follow directions.


----------



## lenroot77

Anyone beat PoE on lvl 34 yet? It's pretty tough... Got to the final wave and had to quit playing after several attempts.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

No me, stillhart and a dogg beat it on 32 (super rough but very fun)
  
@akatsuki welcome to the thread my friend but whew, getta feel for the group before throwing the recruiting card into play geez haha


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Sorry guys, I had all notifications turned off while I started the new stuff, so I could do it all alone. Didn't wanna be interrupted while doing it. I still need to do story missions and all. I won't see your messages until after I finish.




Is it really that serious? 




lenroot77 said:


> Anyone beat PoE on lvl 34 yet? It's pretty tough... Got to the final wave and had to quit playing after several attempts.




*raises hand*

You will need at least three 33s, a Titan with armor of light (to survive the enraged fire), and much heavy ammo.

Edit: I'm not all that impressed with HoW. Everything is reskinned, as always.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Change is Good I see pretty good potential, especially if you het in with avgeoup of friends poe was really fun despite getting our butts kicks a good bit was still a very good experience and forces teamwork.

Edit: though i can see your frustration for the story was not expanded on hardly at all, nor where there any promised cut scenes to bring one more into the story. Now when i redo it again on another character ill take it much slower but i see your reskin annoyances


----------



## Change is Good

army-firedawg said:


> Change is Good I see pretty good potential, especially if you het in with avgeoup of friends poe was really fun despite getting our butts kicks a good bit was still a very good experience and forces teamwork.
> 
> Edit: though i can see your frustration for the story was not expanded on hardly at all, nor where there any promised cut scenes to bring one more into the story. Now when i redo it again on another character ill take it much slower but i see your reskin annoyances




I only play this game WITH friends, homie lol. I can understand why you would assume, otherwise, knowing I'm such an areshole and all 

Next time you play, pay attention on a story mission where you find three wolf bosses praising a sphere. Does it remind you of anything from Dark Below?

Edit: My main annoyance is those damn treasure keys. Such important items for PoE, yet they are very rare and completely random outside of HoW story completion. Doesn't make sense when the RNG is still so broken. Over a dozen wolf events, only one key reward (and that was for turning in HoW bounties, at that, not from inside the glowing chest).


----------



## Army-Firedawg

do you know you can fish one chest multiple times? if you open a chest then quickly leave an area and come back in the chest will have more stuff in it.


----------



## Evshrug

Right, a few chests on Venus can be opened three times, when they spawn near the edge of a zone and you find them fast enough.

Still, I'm gonna save my keys to open a chest once a week, saving my keys for exotics.


----------



## Change is Good

Yes, did that. Luck of the draw that just hasn't been on my side. Farming lvl 28 PoE chests seems to be a better option in trying to get keys.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Does the guaranteed exotic once a week transfer to each difficulty? Or after you open one regardless of difficulty, does that guarantee go away?

Also, you will wanna save one key for Lvl 35, due to the ship, shader, etc drop.


----------



## Change is Good

mad lust envy said:


> Does the guaranteed exotic once a week transfer to each difficulty? Or after you open one regardless of difficulty, does that guarantee go away?
> 
> Also, you will wanna save one key for Lvl 35, due to the ship, shader, etc drop.




One exotic per character, once a week, no matter what difficulty chest it came out of. Once you get it, that's it for the week with that character.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So trials of osiris...its hard...that is all.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

290ish motes and only got the ram 2 in fact (and various other upgraded helm but nothing new). But must say it's one of the best looking helms by far.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

ToO is hard because it brings out the absolute worst from your enemies. The cheapest tactics that ensure victory. That means hiding the entire time, and using basically just two main weapons, because balance is something this game lacks.

Had a friend who went 9-0 two times in a row. There are two kinds of Destiny players: Those who use Thorn and camp, and those who lose.

I won't even begin to try ToO, as it is just a glorified Search and Destoy, which is the absolute worst game type in CoD.


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> ToO is hard because it brings out the absolute worst from your enemies. The cheapest tactics that ensure victory. That means hiding the entire time, and using basically just two main weapons, because balance is something this game lacks.
> 
> Had a friend who went 9-0 two times in a row. There are two kinds of Destiny players: Those who use Thorn and camp, and those who lose.
> 
> I won't even begin to try ToO, as it is just a glorified Search and Destoy, which is the absolute worst game type in CoD.


 
  
 So ToO is PvP? Pass.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yup.

Bungie continues to shove PVP down our throats by now dangling the best looking gear to the vast majority of players who don't even touch PVP. What's worse is that they are essentially glorifying using the worst online PVP tactics to get the best most secret stuff in this game. That itself has really made me wanna turn me away from this game.

Hell, the PVE stuff in POE isn't even that special. I seriously lost any strong lust for PoE gear, when just playing the level 32 and 34 PoE every week will give us enough Etheric light to max out any other thing we want. There is no real benefit to getting PoE gear, unlike VoG and Crota gear before.

In making the game easier for casuals, they literally made it easier for me to give the game up.

I think very, very soon, will mark the second time I give the game up. I'll have all my characters at 34 probably by this Tuesday, and don't really care for legendary gear anymore. The fun has been sucked right out of getting them. Given a few weeks, I'd STILL be rocking a VoC and Fatebringer, maxed to 365. Nothing new is gonna replace those workhorses.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I've played a good few to0 games and lost legitimately to better players.I'm not huge into pvp either but it's fun playing with friends sometimes. Poe is quite fun and challenging but really i like playing for the people i play with. The personalities and comic enjoyment i often get is what makes it fun. What other game can you have this much freedom to run around andbdo stupid stuff whilst being with friends? 

Also if you look at it from a different perspective they are JUST NOW rewarding those who love the pvp and play primarily that. What was their motives for doing their best before this? So I see this as being quite fair.

When me and Stillhart played our first 32 it was awesome and quite hard. It forced teamwork and communication and though the battle wasn't goven to jsuse I had a blast beating it as I'm pretty sure he did too.

I think you need to come back to the Solar Fade side for this new clans tainting you yup yup that's it!


----------



## akatsuki

They aren't shoving PvP down your throat. They have PvE rewards as well, and I know plenty of hardcore PvP players who don't want to have to do that. And saying that they are making it for casuals means you haven't done that much ToO - it is intense and brutal in there.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Umm, I was referring to POE and lights making it so anyone and everyone will hit 34 basically in less than two weeks time. There is a zero necessity to go for Fallen or Trials gear, gameplay wise. Just running PoE, I've got 34 with two characters, and I'm one E-light away from 34/with my last. All on the first week without much effort.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

My patrol was fruitful for I found an abundance of spinmetal!!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ok so PSA, you DO NOT get a guaranteed exotic on your first queens chest per character per week it's only your FIRST chest opening per character. 

Also omgsh Crota is nothing now haha got him 3x in about 30min and a good bit of that was from dicking around.


----------



## lenroot77

Fyi the vex absolutely destroys on the weekly as its considered a secondary for the boost.


----------



## Change is Good

army-firedawg said:


> Poe is quite fun and challenging but really i like playing for the people i play with. The personalities and comic enjoyment i often get is what makes it fun. *What other game can you have this much freedom to run around andbdo stupid stuff whilst being with friends?*




Dying Light, GTA V, Bloodborne, Dark Souls II, Dragon Age multiplayer? And I'm just naming the ones I own...

Elder Scrolls Online, Mass Effect 4, Ark: Survival Evolved, and the rumored next Red Dead will all be added to the " freely do stupid stuff with friends while exploring" category.

I get your point, Army. Yes, Destiny is very fun to play with friends, but continuosly justifying this game with that moot point is getting old (just like my complaints). This game just so happened to be the first game that you got to enjoy with your fellow headfiers, so that may be your reason for overstating it just a bit. Bungie has done nothing innovative with this game to prove, otherwise. Just a generic FPS trying to be an MMO...

Do not worry. You guys will find another game to enjoy, together. No need to try to come up with reasons to keep people around and playing, anymore. Long gone are the days when Destiny was the only RPG/MMOish LP to enjoy with friends on the PS4.


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Ok so PSA, you DO NOT get a guaranteed exotic on your first queens chest per character per week it's only your FIRST chest opening per character.
> 
> Also omgsh Crota is nothing now haha got him 3x in about 30min and a good bit of that was from dicking around.


 

 Not even a hand job from her?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> Not even a hand job from her?




Nope nothing 32 poe for a scout rifle, motes and spirit bloom. Got a key from the patrol chests though woot woot.

Change is Good you remind me of the surgeon from scrubs that sits around waiting for an "in my pants" joke. Can't get anyone else to high five with ya so you just wait for the perfect moment to throw your 2 cents in to get a reaction. And yes this my first game I played with my headfi friends on because this is where I met them *When I started this thread* so which yeah I should prob. defend it some as to keep the thread alive and bring in more people who may be interested in playing. If you're done with Destiny, get off this thread. Even when mad quit/took a break he didn't post, same with the others. They declined to drag down an otherwise fun easy going thread. They shared their withdrawls and that was the end of it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Skolas this week seems to go down even faster than last week, if you set up a bubble near the left rock, and let him get close, then bombard him with 4th horsemen shots. It's higher risk, since you're up in his face, but he won't one shot you like last week. The 4th Horsemen stun locks him, so if people rotate their shots, they can keep a good streak going where he won't attack. Ideally, probably two 4th horsemen, last man sniping with an arc weapon.

Can't wait to try.


----------



## Change is Good

army-firedawg said:


> Nope nothing 32 poe for a scout rifle, motes and spirit bloom. Got a key from the patrol chests though woot woot.
> 
> @Change is Good you remind me of the surgeon from scrubs that sits around waiting for an "in my pants" joke. Can't get anyone else to high five with ya so you just wait for the perfect moment to throw your 2 cents in to get a reaction. And yes this my first game I played with my headfi friends on because this is where I met them *When I started this thread* so which yeah I should prob. defend it some as to keep the thread alive and bring in more people who may be interested in playing. If you're done with Destiny, get off this thread. Even when mad quit/took a break he didn't post, same with the others. They declined to drag down an otherwise fun easy going thread. They shared their withdrawls and that was the end of it.


 
  
@Army-Firedawg, I thought went over this, already. I debated your post, respectfully, with valid points and such yet you chastise me, again, for doing so.
  
 Criticism about this game is obviously an issue with you, the OP (and many others since you speak for everyone). Since my thoughts are such a problem, do everyone a favor and *change this to an appreciation thread*. You have the right to do so, and it will certainly justify your means of keeping me from posting since I have nothing nice to say (about Destiny). It might even make me hit "unsubscribe." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Unless you just want to keep flagging me and wasting Curra's time...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
 *Edited for smiley additions*


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Mad Lust Envy I haven't even gotten to try a 34 yet. Just need either a light, boots, or helm and I'll be 34 cause I'm wanting that ship (prob. Never use it nut it looks awesome [wish I could get the one she flies in the tower]).


I understood all your points and there's no problem with criticism that point out flaws and everyone knows this game has a good few but continuously bashing it and throwing in other games to an obviously rhetorical question gets old. Tis a vast difference between pointing flaws and complaining about an certain thing for you're free to do so gosh knows we all do; unless that thing is the game itself. In which case why are you even in this thread? I really don't like battlefield do you see me in their thread bashing it over and over pointing out every single flaw dispite it doing so many things right? No. The unsubscribe button just may be a great option for you.


----------



## Change is Good

Dude, you asked what other game gives you the option where you can you freely goof around with friends. I answered it, even though it wasn't necessarily your intent. I was just making a point that there ARE other options out there.

And why unsubscribe when I'm having a good time discussing/debating a game that I put over 400 hrs in? I find it very entertaining reading everyone's thoughts and reactions. Sorry you don't feel that way when I post, but I'm not sugarcoating schiit for anyone.

Also, before anyone asks "why are you complaining when you obviously had to like it to play so much," do note that at least 75% of playtime went towards grinding materials, glimmer, and so forth. I never said specifically "I don't like the game," I just state the obvious, "there are better options out there," and I only do so when I see you trying to keep people around with that same "but its so fun to play with friends" statement.

I am realizing that we who post are ALL repeating ourselves about this crap, not just me. Kind of reminds me of... I don't know... Destiny?

*edited for smiley*


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Conpletely valid point and no disagreement from me. As like headphones, every persons different in their views. My issue is the consistent downing of the game. My arguments/explanations/debates are for showing both sides of the arguments/points and why I believe it's like that. 
This is a very welcoming game and I've met some of the best people who I may hopefully have the honor of calling friends through this thread. And keeping it that way is my intent for what few new people may happen to join in the conversations. Whats a faster deterrent than consistent ridicule and badgering of the game and picking arguments from others to get a ruse?
Will people have dissagreements absofreakinglutely hince you and me butonce said matter is mentioned that should be the end of it, and I myself should take some of that medicine. But as a thread starter I do feel as I should remind those about all the good that's still in this game, for the more who'll potentially join the better and more diverce the friends can be. And that's my goal and thought process.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

https://youtu.be/jWBibsyqZsk

Great info and help in this one


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Spent 3 hours yesterday on Skolas. We couldn't beat him. Those adds, man, they are just purely evil killing machines. We managed to get him down to about half, but only me and another had 4th horsemen. The other guy wasn't putting out much damage.

I wanna try again, but only when everyone has 4th Horsemen. Maybe this weekend. That fight drained me enough to not wanna try it today.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'll be on the Destiny a bit tonight and tomorrow if any of you fine folks want to do some group stuffs.


----------



## Evshrug

axelcloris said:


> I'll be on the Destiny a bit tonight and tomorrow if any of you fine folks want to do some group stuffs.



Yeah, maybe we should raid, though I hardly slept so playing after I get off work @ 9 is kind of a "hope" thing.


----------



## AxelCloris

evshrug said:


> Yeah, maybe we should raid, though I hardly slept so playing after I get off work @ 9 is kind of a "hope" thing.


 
  
 I'd be down for a raid. I've never downed a boss in Crota's End and I still could use stuff from HM VoG. I also need to successfully get an armor token so I can buy one of the new pieces; I think it's a chest piece this week.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I'd be down for a raid. I've never downed a boss in Crota's End and I still could use stuff from HM VoG. I also need to successfully get an armor token so I can buy one of the new pieces; I think it's a chest piece this week.




It is, i MAY tonight/perhaps tomorrow will be my last night for 2 weeks (time for my AT) but 0500 comes pretty quick but AxelCloris if I see u on tonight (round 11ish) if everyone is 33 we can take out thw whole raid in 25-30min (add 1-2 min for x32s minus 1-2min x34s)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

FYI: Weapons of Light, does NOT affect Gjallarhorn, due to a hidden proximity detonation perk. Both the blast AND the wolfpack rounds do not count as impact, so if you llay with people who cry to use WoL and Gjallarhorn, rightly tell them to shove off. Gjalla, never ever actually HITS an enemy.

Tried and Tested.


----------



## akatsuki

mad lust envy said:


> FYI: Weapons of Light, does NOT affect Gjallarhorn, due to a hidden proximity detonation perk. Both the blast AND the wolfpack rounds do not count as impact, so if you llay with people who cry to use WoL and Gjallarhorn, rightly tell them to shove off. Gjalla, never ever actually HITS an enemy.
> 
> Tried and Tested.


 

 Actually it does affect it slightly - like 600 damage more. But better to use Blessings definitely.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No, it doesn't, as a whole.

I mean, technically, it DOES, but only when the Gally actually impacts on the target, which is very, very rare. The vast majority of the time, the Rocket detonates BEFORE impact due to proximity detonation.

As illustrated in this video (actual PROOF), impact damage is the smaller of the two main forms of rocket damage: impact, blast damage. If a rocket is doing 3500 damage on blast, it's doing fraction of that on impact. Because Gally impacts only a small portion of times it's shot, it's incredibly inconsistent. It actually makes up for 8% of the Gally total damage IF it procs. In the sum of all the rockets being shot at enemies, your entire fireteam is doing that 8% extra damage only a fraction of the time.

In short, Weapons of Light is nearly completely useless with Gally in particular.

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIqawxnAbdU[/VIDEO]

You can make up that small extra damage by shooting something like 2-3 times with a Primary after rockets run out. It's stupid.

The ONLY time I'd recommend Weapons, is if people are going up against Qodron, because the timeframe between hurting him and him ruining the run is incredibly tight, where 14 Gally rockets is cutting it close, so any extra damage possible per rocket is useful, though Blessings will keep you alive when all the adds start attacking in the last volley of rockets before Qodron is dead.

*Long story short: WoL does NOt affect blast damage NOR wolfpack rounds. It only affects rocket impact on enemy. Rocket impact is RARE with the Gjallarhorn due to proximity detonation, and only makes up 8% of total Gally damage on an enemy IF/WHEN it actually lands.*

I'll take extra shield over inconsistent, miniscule damage buff, if it's a Gjallarhorn fireteam.


----------



## akatsuki

Skolas is easy this week with void snipers. You just nail him with them and WoL.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Guys, word of advice: Specialist doubles special weapon damage, BUT reduce ALL other weapon damage by varied amount usuaaly in the range of 25%. Also, NLB, Vex, Universal Remote count as SPECIAL weapons, and are going to do double damage in those rounds with Specialist on.

Burns = 3x damage, so if Skolas gets Small Arms/Specialist next week, don't expect to down him in a minute like before.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm available tomorrow during the morning/day. Any of you folks down for some Destiny? I could really use some PoE with friends rather than randos. Friends are better!


----------



## kazsud

axelcloris said:


> I'm available tomorrow during the morning/day. Any of you folks down for some Destiny? I could really use some PoE with friends rather than randos. Friends are better!


 

 Count me in.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got both the Dregs Promise and Lord of Wolves exotics. Guys, do Dregs Promise LAST. IT SUCKS. I love LOW though, so cool. Dregs Promise loves to miss when aiming down the sight, so it's hip fire or nothing at all.

LOW is a shotgun that acts like a 5 bullet pulse rifle, with a standard mag of 30 per clip. It sounds so menacing too. Think pulse rifle with very short, shotgun range.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

i miss you guys gotta get Christina to get some xur stuff for me twas interesting. Imma suck my first game back


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> i miss you guys gotta get Christina to get some xur stuff for me twas interesting. Imma suck my first game back


 
  
 You sucked before you left! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I kid, you know I loves you.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

*insert sad face with twitching lip moji* but but iz funny doh and and have great taste in food and and try and not crunch my foodz


----------



## colinallcarz

I've kind of hit a lull with the game. I've got two characters at 33 and one almost at 34 (just need to finish leveling my boots). I was excited about the new expansion and ate it up for a couple days after the release, but now I'm disinterested again. I'm really hoping all I need is a small break, as I do love playing.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Welcome to the thread my friend *don't reconize your name if you've posted before* but it's understandable (after this week I'll have had a 2 week bream and I'm excited to play with the guys again. And Destiny 1.5/taken king comes out in september *unofficial but would mark a year since the game came out*


----------



## colinallcarz

Thanks. Good to hear about the Taken King - I've been out of the loop lately.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Watch youtuber @moreconsole he does a pretty good job covering that stuff.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

:/ ypud think my first week back would be fruitful but notta 3 exotic chests 3 ir yuts 3 crotas 3 28&32 and 2 34 poe and no exotics or any loot worth mentioning minus her something shotgun with perfect perk set. Its a two to the morgue essentially eith a perk set of full auto and higher stability when firing with better range and impact standard perks i tear with it!! Sorry AxelCloris for bailing lady night my ****bag neighbors really ruined my good mood. But we'll do 35 TONIGHT!!! (please watch video to add to my dramatic finish line)

https://youtu.be/DrYXGwMZrV4


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So watched an interesting video and apparently Bungie just registered a trademark for a "eververse" which is registered as an online trading company. Obviously nothings been confirmed but as the video said since bungie is contracted with activision for 2 more years Destiny has a reasonable chance to get a trading or auction format of some kind tjis wont be unvieled till tk at least but still something very interesting


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Been almost 3 weeks since I've played. Yup I'm officially Destiny-free. TTK isn't bringing me back either.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

sorry to see you go and after I finally got the Gjallahorn too. But if ya do get back on yall aways have the coolest of buds to play with!!


----------



## Evshrug

Oh, when did you get your Gally? Sad I missed the freakout! NEED THE STORY!!


----------



## lenroot77

evshrug said:


> Oh, when did you get your Gally? Sad I missed the freakout! NEED THE STORY!!




Yes do tell sir!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I even posted a vid on my FB (that ive watched like 10x now haha) but we were doing atheon hard and this was our second run (which we were averaging 3.5min per run) and after we went down it gave me a ship, vex, GJALLAHORN, helm and shards. And YES i flipped **** haha. "I GOT IT!!! I FINALLY GOT IT!!!!" Was repeated a decent number of times in which this was at 130 something or even 2 so i woke Christina up who after realising we wasnt being robbed was pretty happy for me as well. Just took me 26days 7hrs and 50min (i think i posted it on my fb as well when i added my 3 characters time up) to get the darned thing. But man im still so stoked i finally got it and with it I have every exptic in the game (minus the cyphers and pvp emblem)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Anyone down for a 35 tonight round 11ish. Or wanna group and do IB?...Ew or 3 THREE quick Atheon hard runs from the Chest CP (wed switch characters at atheon thw gdt the cp from there)?


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Anyone down for a 35 tonight round 11ish. Or wanna group and do IB?...Ew or 3 THREE quick Atheon hard runs from the Chest CP (wed switch characters at atheon thw gdt the cp from there)?




I'll be playing some IB in a few hours.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

FINALLY beat 35 poe took a few hours in total (as win we finished at 05 something) but guess what I got.......NOTHING!!!!!! I forgot to get a treasure key  I was how you say, quite upset. But now I know the flow I think I can do it in about an hour with a good group


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> FINALLY beat 35 poe took a few hours in total (as win we finished at 05 something) but guess what I got.......NOTHING!!!!!! I forgot to get a treasure key
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Was that this morning? I didn't see you on Destiny. Now I has a sad.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> FINALLY beat 35 poe took a few hours in total (as win we finished at 05 something) but guess what I got.......NOTHING!!!!!! I forgot to get a treasure key  I was how you say, quite upset. But now I know the flow I think I can do it in about an hour with a good group




I'd like to do 35 sometime. Have yet to try it. 
Also need to get most of the gold chests.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

@Lenroot do you still have a 35 to do? I'm game for one tonight also if anyone needs a 32/34 they're super easy (took me and my group 30min to do both). On a note looking towards the new Taken King coming out Sep. the new UI looks really awesome especially the quest completion tracker. The dreadnought is a very interesting concept, it's the main boss area where Oryx etc... is (i.e. the raid) but it's also the new social space AND patrol area; needless to say I'm interested to see how that'll play out. 

As for the guardian year 1 emblem you can earn, who still has things they have left to complete? I'm more than game to help ya out. And ew ew ew I've got Spirit Bloom (my how you say, personally made, pizza [play w/ me you'll learn what I mean]) and Christina made meatloaf last night that my stomach is growling to try the two together!!!


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> @Lenroot do you still have a 35 to do? I'm game for one tonight also if anyone needs a 32/34 they're super easy (took me and my group 30min to do both). On a note looking towards the new Taken King coming out Sep. the new UI looks really awesome especially the quest completion tracker. The dreadnought is a very interesting concept, it's the main boss area where Oryx etc... is (i.e. the raid) but it's also the new social space AND patrol area; needless to say I'm interested to see how that'll play out.
> 
> As for the guardian year 1 emblem you can earn, who still has things they have left to complete? I'm more than game to help ya out. And ew ew ew I've got Spirit Bloom (my how you say, personally made, pizza [play w/ me you'll learn what I mean]) and Christina made meatloaf last night that my stomach is growling to try the two together!!!




I'm in sir! Need 35 for sure
Can do 32/34 if anyone needs also.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

AWESOME!!! Just need a third, Also I'll be home aroud 11pm EST. 

AND forgot to mention I FINALLY GOT ALL TO 34!!!! Pretty late in the game (got my Titan to 34 in like a week shortly followed by my Warlock) but those who've played with me can appreciate seeing how much I despise (spelling) the Hunter

Also on a side not can someone send me a PM (to not deter from the thread) how to post a review on here. I'd like to post my PM-3 full review, but no idea how.


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> AWESOME!!! Just need a third, Also I'll be home aroud 11pm EST.
> 
> AND forgot to mention I FINALLY GOT ALL TO 34!!!! Pretty late in the game (got my Titan to 34 in like a week shortly followed by my Warlock) but those who've played with me can appreciate seeing how much I despise (spelling) the Hunter
> 
> Also on a side not can someone send me a PM (to not deter from the thread) how to post a review on here. I'd like to post my PM-3 full review, but no idea how.


 
  
 Still room for one? I haven't done a 35 yet.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> Still room for one? I haven't done a 35 yet.




Absolutely, 2 in fact (on waiting right now actually)



My latest creation

Supreme pizza w/
Cocunuts
Walnuts
Tomatoes
Mushrooms
blue cheese
Bacon
And MEATLOAF YUMMMMM


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Absolutely, 2 in fact (on waiting right now actually)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd actually try that... Looks much more appetizing than the hot dogs!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

It was DELICIOUS and what's wrong with my hotdogs??!?! I think you're just missing out.

Edit: Also every one of the poe mibus the 35 can be done in 15min or less super easy this week.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not that I play this game anymore, but found the update amusing.

Hah, just some of you got the Gjally, it's been nerfed. Oh, Bungie.

PVP is the freaking issue, yet PVE'ers get rammed up the arse yet again.

Gjally: Wolfpack round damage nerf.

Black Hammer? Goodbye to unlimited ammo.

Icebreaker? Goodbye to regen speed, making Oracles a lot harder, or have to sit on your ass for a lot longer (making you log more time in this nonsense) while trying to sit back during Nightfalls.

Shotguns? Reduced damage. Just when they made Shotguns worth using, they go and ruin them again.

I also like how the buffs to certain weapons do not offset the crazy amounts of nerfs done to their classes overall.They have harmed weapon perks top the point of making them not worth going for anymore.

They buffed Nechrochasm in a way that still makes it completely worthless. Lmao.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm going to have to seek out the patch notes then. Seems like they're nerfing some of my favorite things. At least I still don't have a Gally.


----------



## lenroot77

They are nerffing almost everything and I can kinda see where they are coming from. They can't just keep buffing the weapons to "even" them out. If they keep doing that everything will become over powered. If the guns become too powerful the super abilities play second fiddle. And truthfully PVE is almost too easy at times with ghorns and black hammers. These so called battles have just become pull the trigger fast as u can and its over.

I do think the blanket nerf in all hand cannons is kinda lame as it's based largely on 3 exotics. I think it'll bring a new meta about. Pvp has just become a thorn/ shotgun fest. 

The thing that makes me shake my head is why announce all this and make everyone wait till September? Why did they take 7 months to attempt to buff the necro and no land? Why bungie? Why?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I couldn't agree with @lenroot77 more. Every nerf and buff I read I largely agree with, now Ice breakers recharge going from 5-8 eehhh bit much 6 I say fine 7 ok but 8 eehhh, And come on infinite ammo in BH shouldn't be a thing all it's doing now is what it always should have and that's take ammo from the magazine. HC NEEDED A NERF don't think anyone will disagree, As for AR they needed a damage buff more than a range buff but we'll just have to see how that plays out. But also like Len said why the heck do we have to wait till SEP for this to come through, it's they've already announced it then put the darned thing through and adjust again if needed in SEP.


----------



## Evshrug

Well, hand cannons definitely did take over PvP (I don't think I ever managed the magical 2-shot Hawkmoon kill, tho I did pretty well), and a newb to the game without exotics would get crushed. Hand Cannons definitely is the type of investment-risk-reward style I like, so I'm a bit nerf-sad, but a range buff to ARs brings back the viability of those guns. ARs could kill pretty fast and easy at close quarters, but range (damage drop off) was limited to almost shotgun range. I didn't read the notes yet, but a range buff ought to make them more versatile.

Seems like overall, Destiny was one of the more health-squishy games Bungie ever made, there's been balancing problems with that and slowly they're easing back to the more tactical style of Halo games vs twitch-skill killing from CoD.

I remember CoD: Ghosts getting patched a few times (because things like the MTAR SMG were too op and stuff like that), but never have I been aware of an FPS game (particularly competitive) evolving as much as Destiny.


----------



## lenroot77

I don't think they really knew what they were taking on as far as balancing goes with both PVP and PVE. 

I never felt like I was getting wrecked by all hand cannons just thorn, hawk moon and TLW. I kinda wish they had left the legendary hand guns alone. Just tuned up those 3 exotics. 

I suspect we could see the mida and red death coming to the forefront of pvp. 

Do u guys think the icebreaker nerf was specifically for pvp?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I agree with handcannons and honestly hawkmoon was perfect in my opinion very balanced course the only nerf its getting is it's no longer able to get all 3 lucky shots in the same bullet (happened once for me in all the times I use it). As far as IB ummmmm I really don't know never once have I thought or even heard anyone complain about its recharge rate etc... but really many things didn't really need a buff as some things needed nerfed or rather ust be slightly altered, what they're doing with thorn I agree completely with and think it'll be exactly where it needs to be now. As for ghorn I really don't think they're nerfing it as much as peoples thinking. 
  
  
 Side note HOLY GUACAMOLE 35 was irritating this week!! Not that it was hard but when my group did it we just had the crappiest luck as far as them spawning/teleporting on us took like 3 hours to beat that strike for goodness sake grrrr. BUT I've still got a 34 and 2 32s left if anyone wants to do one tonight around 2300 (yes ive 35s left if you really want to do them too)


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> I agree with handcannons and honestly hawkmoon was perfect in my opinion very balanced course the only nerf its getting is it's no longer able to get all 3 lucky shots in the same bullet (happened once for me in all the times I use it). As far as IB ummmmm I really don't know never once have I thought or even heard anyone complain about its recharge rate etc... but really many things didn't really need a buff as some things needed nerfed or rather ust be slightly altered, what they're doing with thorn I agree completely with and think it'll be exactly where it needs to be now. As for ghorn I really don't think they're nerfing it as much as peoples thinking.
> 
> Side note HOLY GUACAMOLE 35 was irritating this week!! Not that it was hard but when my group did it we just had the crappiest luck as far as them spawning/teleporting on us took like 3 hours to beat that strike for goodness sake grrrr. BUT I've still got a 34 and 2 32s left if anyone wants to do one tonight around 2300 (yes ive 35s left if you really want to do them too)


 
  
 I might join you tonight for a 35, but that decision is up to the wife.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Awesome mcpossum by chance do we have a third? Were's @Evshrug at? Hardly ever play with him it seems course he does have some pretty big life events going on woot woot!  EW EW or @Stillhart one of the people I beat my first POE with. Heck even @kazsud I hardly see on not that you aint playing but *le sigh* the life of a night owl takes its toll on me playing with friends. Though actually starting 4AUG I'll be beginning my EMT class which'll be every tues and thurs and 1 sat a month that lasts 12 hours so I may not be on as much as I usually am too. BUT got me an interview for another FD this tues. woot woot hopefully that goes well. Also thanks to @AxelCloris for the heads up on my PM-3 review.


----------



## lenroot77

I haven't figured out what I'm doing tonight. I'll check in with u guys if I get online. What time are u thinking?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

For me itll be somewhere around 11-12 as always


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> I agree with handcannons and honestly hawkmoon was perfect in my opinion very balanced course the only nerf its getting is it's no longer able to get all 3 lucky shots in the same bullet (happened once for me in all the times I use it). As far as IB ummmmm I really don't know never once have I thought or even heard anyone complain about its recharge rate etc... but really many things didn't really need a buff as some things needed nerfed or rather ust be slightly altered, what they're doing with thorn I agree completely with and think it'll be exactly where it needs to be now. As for ghorn I really don't think they're nerfing it as much as peoples thinking.
> 
> 
> Side note HOLY GUACAMOLE 35 was irritating this week!! Not that it was hard but when my group did it we just had the crappiest luck as far as them spawning/teleporting on us took like 3 hours to beat that strike for goodness sake grrrr. BUT I've still got a 34 and 2 32s left if anyone wants to do one tonight around 2300 (yes ive 35s left if you really want to do them too)


 

 I've been freelancing and juggling some family needs. I'll be on today.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

KKKAAAAZZZZZZZ!!!! Lol I know man you told be when we last played, just sayin I miss yall. But I'm still on my night owl schedule to somewhere between 23-00 is when I'll be on I've still 2 34 & 35 left as well and I've the exotic chest cp if anyone wants to do 3 fast atheon runs.


----------



## lenroot77

You and these night owl hours! I waited up till about midnight central last night. Never saw you... My feelings... Haha ...jk


----------



## Army-Firedawg

What's midnight central compared to eastern (honest question)? Also I was a little...occupied..last night till around 1-130 EST but either way my bad  I'll make it up to you.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> What's midnight central compared to eastern (honest question)? Also I was a little...occupied..last night till around 1-130 EST but either way my bad  I'll make it up to you.




Haha no worries sir! You are an hour ahead my friend.


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> Haha no worries sir! You are an hour ahead my friend.


 
  
 Nah, you're an hour behind!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

.....so 0100 EST is 0000 or 0200 CT


----------



## lenroot77

0100 hours


----------



## Army-Firedawg

1Am, is that 12am Central or 2am central texas was an hour behind?? I think we'll maybe 2 now for that rediculous daylight savings thing


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> 1Am, is that 12am Central or 2am central texas was an hour behind?? I think we'll maybe 2 now for that rediculous daylight savings thing


 
  
 For Central time you just subtract an hour. If it's 1 AM here it's midnight for Lenroot. As for the whole Daylight time vs Standard time, it's bull and we should abolish DST it made sense back in the days before modern technology but there's absolutely no reason for us to observe it anymore beyond tradition. And tradition is boring!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Minus the tradition is boring thing I completely agree. This causes unnecessary accidents by ppl falling asleep or terminations for being late when as you said this does absolutely nothing. But gotcha minus an hour.....I'll prob. forget that again jn a week but imma try and remember it for now haha


----------



## kazsud

I need to do two nightfalls tonight!
  
 Did crota normal 3 times and a few poe but that's it


----------



## lenroot77

I'll be on by 830 central if u need a hand. It's the nexus this week pretty much a cake walk.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Welp yall know my hoot hoot times haha but im def game my friend


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> Awesome mcpossum by chance do we have a third? Were's @Evshrug
> at? Hardly ever play with him it seems course he does have some pretty big life events going on woot woot!



Hoot hoot!
Been waiting all this time for Comcast to get in gear and install internet where I live now. Boxes and lifting stuff aren't as fun as slaying humanoid monsters.

...

I think it would be awesome if Oryx wasn't humanoid, like make him a big snake or something! Imagine the new hotdog joke possibilities!


----------



## kazsud

evshrug said:


> Hoot hoot!
> Been waiting all this time for Comcast to get in gear and install internet where I live now. Boxes and lifting stuff aren't as fun as slaying humanoid monsters.
> 
> ...
> ...


 

 Here in Philadelphia we've been waiting for them to uninstall all their equipment and leave.


----------



## kazsud

I did the nightfall twice last night and was rewarded both times with strange coins.................................................


----------



## AxelCloris

kazsud said:


> I did the nightfall twice last night and was rewarded both times with strange coins.................................................


 
  

  
 Just like Xur canceling his Gjallarhorn delivery this week.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Lmfbo I love you guys haha bjt yeah destiny did a lot of trolling t
Last week nightfalls super easy this week rainbow burn omnigal and winters run weekly w/ void burn solod NF?got a last word woohoo *insert sarcastoc smiley* BUT been trying to figure out why talis wouldnt unlock after 4 DAYS!!! Then I remembered I had to get the thing drom a queens chest......fret not I facepalmed myself haha


----------



## lenroot77

Anyone need nightfalls?? I need one more guardian 830 central time.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Anyone need nightfalls?? I need one more guardian 830 central time.


 
 Bumped for him cause I don't think I'll be able to help him (even if we gets on at my hoot hoot time) I've got my Klipsch X7i video review I need to finish editing and upload but omgsh the 32 is like last week super easy (2 maned in 20 min) and the 34 isn't that bad either (think it took 30) haven't done 35 yet.


----------



## lenroot77

Thunderlord bitches....hahahah


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Dang man friggin wreck it!!! Rare I see a heavy exotic used but it obviously produced results


----------



## kazsud

Is anyone coming on this afternoon/evening? Would love to do Poe 34 & 35.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Guys I tell ya what, farming for grimoire is repetitive lol. ALmost finished the hydras and ogres killed about 100 each today


----------



## lenroot77

Loads of new exciting info below

http://planetdestiny.com/weapon-progression-level-cap/

http://planetdestiny.com/taken-king-gameinformer-review/

http://planetdestiny.com/20-reasons-taken-king/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Wow that's freaking awesome!!!!!!! Must say I can't complain at all about any of the new things coming, I LOVE LET ME SAY AGAIN IN BIGGER CAPS LOVE that they are getting rid of individual armor materials i.e. hydronic essenses its now all going to be called "armor materials" thank the heavens above that's amazing!!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Finally went on a 5 win streak in trials and got me the helm whichs gets me another 100 int and 100 disp roll really focusing on pvp to max out that grimoire


----------



## AxelCloris

Everyone in the mood for a good laugh?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

haha that's awesome, prob. seen this but still one of my favorites


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Xur is selling the Nerfedahorn. Now, there are no cool kids. Lol.


----------



## lenroot77

Come on back all u filthy casuals!


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> Come on back all u filthy casuals!


 
  
 This new icon does not agree with me. I thought you were Preproman for a minute.


----------



## lenroot77

Oooooooh noooooooo!


----------



## Hansotek

I got two. Ugh, why did I have to buy that stupid Eternal Warrior helmet the other week? Useless! _And_ Gally finally pops on the weekend I am moving, so I'm not even going to be able to use it right away (since I have to wait until I get the interwebs up at my new place).
  
 First world problems are so hard sometimes!


----------



## AxelCloris

hansotek said:


> I got two. Ugh, why did I have to buy that stupid Eternal Warrior helmet the other week? Useless! _And_ Gally finally pops on the weekend I am moving, so I'm not even going to be able to use it right away (since I have to wait until I get the interwebs up at my new place).
> 
> First world problems are so hard sometimes!


 
  
 Always schedule internet installation as soon as you know you're move-in date.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > I got two. Ugh, why did I have to buy that stupid Eternal Warrior helmet the other week? Useless! _And_ Gally finally pops on the weekend I am moving, so I'm not even going to be able to use it right away (since I have to wait until I get the interwebs up at my new place).
> ...


 
  
 Yep. I'm an idiot. Hopefully, there won't be much delay.


----------



## lenroot77

Xur is "totally random" however I find it ironic he sells ghorn literally one month before it gets nerfed. Still will be a badass rocket launcher. I bought a 3rd to keep one on each guy and open a vault space or two.


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> Xur is "totally random" however I find it ironic he sells ghorn literally one month before it gets nerfed. Still will be a badass rocket launcher. I bought a 3rd to keep one on each guy and open a vault space or two.


 
  
 I'll buy one to replace my Hunger of Crota. Hunger can go to one of my alts for a while, probably the Hunter.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 ssid my exact point his inventory is anything but random but truthfully I'm cool with him selling it dor this was the last weapon MANY people needed to complete their collection and they'll get a month to play with it before 12 new weapons come out. 

Welcome to the thread Hansotek which console ya on?


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> @lenroot77 ssid my exact point his inventory is anything but random but truthfully I'm cool with him selling it dor this was the last weapon MANY people needed to complete their collection and they'll get a month to play with it before 12 new weapons come out.
> 
> Welcome to the thread @Hansotek which console ya on?


 
  
 I'm on PS4. I'll hit you guys up once it's reconnected to the internet. Hopefully, I won't have to wait too long here....


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Excited to make your acquaintance, you mentioned you're short on coins, you relatively new to Destiny? How ya liking it?


----------



## lenroot77

It's too bad your internet is down Hans. A couple weekly's and u would be set.


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> Excited to make your acquaintance, you mentioned you're short on coins, you relatively new to Destiny? How ya liking it?



Thanks! Pleased to make yours. I'm pretty far in. I play a lot. All my guys are 32s. I'm fully leveled in 4 of the 6 subclasses. I'm just short on coins because I spent them stupidly, lol. It's cool though, I still got the 2 gallys. Still need to do the VOG and POE though. (And I need a decent mic.) Embarassing confession time: I still need to figure out all the chat stuff and "party" stuff. I usually just do the daily and weekly stuff and strike (silently) with random people. I'm deciding to swallow my pride and figure it out though, lol.


----------



## Hansotek

lenroot77 said:


> It's too bad your internet is down Hans. A couple weekly's and u would be set.



I did them. Normally, I would just suck it up and strike until I got another 8, but it's fine. I have plenty of other exotics to play with. Thunderlord, Red Death, Monte Carlo and Pocket Infinity need quality time too! Besides, all my guys have rocket launchers with proximity detonation anyway.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well by gosh we will teach you the ways of chat *insert dramatic music*. And oh well race through vog skolas will take us a little bit but me n lenroot77 will get ya through it.
As far as a mic i seriously plug my p7 into the controller and turn the audio to dolby dts (sounds almost as good as using the mix amp minus the 1000 fing cables laying everywhere


----------



## AxelCloris

I now own a Gjallarhorn. I'll finish leveling it never.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

https://youtu.be/_cqXRLPJ_Pc

Check out the vault towards the end of the video!!!!!! It's only for a split second but so much is revealed in that split second.


----------



## lenroot77

Live stream tomorrow!!! Woo hoo


----------



## lenroot77




----------



## Army-Firedawg

Though I won't watch the livestream I'm excited to hear what Datto has to put in about it he's y fav Destiny YTer followed by MoreConsole. Anyone have ANY year one challenges left message me either here of much quicker my cell 704-441-3061 and we'll finish them tonight. I've pretty much got Skolas down and everything else can be finished in an hour EASILY.


----------



## lenroot77

More console is funny... Byf is pretty good from guardian raidio too.


----------



## lenroot77

The reveal was pretty solid today. The kiosks and extra vault space will be fab! Also like the direction they are going with quests.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah heard about the doubles vault space and completely agree with the quests. Even the strikes look more engaging now vs quite boring. 

ALSO all who're wanting to finish the strike grimoire. The strike playliat DOESN'T COUNT towards the score tou have to actually go to said location and play it that way. Also if you're playing in a group of 3 EACH COMPLETION COUNTS AS 3 PER PLAYER!!! So if you wanna group up and knock some out we could prob finish that grimoire card in a couple hours


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wish this was the game that launched. Now it's too little too late for me personally, but I'm glad they're making improvements.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

MMhhmmm we'll see ya back on in a couple months when you hear how they've fixed so darned much and the story line is starting to make some sense. So what n all ya working on now headphone wise still shocked ya sold your 900's. Liking your car pretty well?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hell yeah. Still in the honeymoon phase. About to put on some HID lights in a few days.

I've been talking to Creative, hopefully being sent some wireless headphones for review. I've been sorely lacking closed headphones on the guide, and I figured wireless closed headphones would pique the interest of a lot of people who like practicality and simplicity.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> Hell yeah. Still in the honeymoon phase. About to put on some HID lights in a few days.
> 
> I've been talking to Creative, hopefully being sent some wireless headphones for review. I've been sorely lacking closed headphones on the guide, and I figured wireless closed headphones would pique the interest of a lot of people who like practicality and simplicity.




Maybe they will send u one their new gaming audio processors too? The name eludes me at the moment, but it was just announced recently and it's similar to the e5.

U really ought to give it a try again sometime MLE. Maybe if the new raid gets glowing reviews you'd give it another shot?

****G5 that's what I'm thinking of!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dunno, I haven't been in much of a gaming mood lately. I have the BLOPSIII beta, and played for like 30 minutes. I think I'm just losing interest in multiplayer shooters. I do think BLOPSIII plays pretty well though. They added freaking supers ala Destiny though, one of them being very Titan panic button smash. I honestly just wish they go back to MW1 style CoD in it's simplicity. All this boost jumping and supers, etc is just....ugh. But then again, I'm one of the few people who was perfectly fine with CoD being the same every year (I think of it as yearly expansions with new campaigns).


----------



## Evshrug

Mad, BOIII looked pretty good to me too, liked what I saw of streaming. I'd play some BO3 (or 360 classic CoD4) with you, but I'm getting TTK too. IMO creative's wireless line is pretty dark and laid back, DEFINITELY need to use the built-in amp, but comfort is decent (especially the Plat, the pleather is much softer) and so is imaging.

What sold you on the FiiaT?
Last few days I've felt drained of reviewing mojo, really want/need it back.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My friend who visited from Denmark rented it for the first day. I loved how small and nimble it was, yet deceptively roomy inside. I just prefer cars that I can pretty much put anywhere. I lean towards hatchbacks in general.

He got the Camaro SS a day after, and that's the one he stuck with his entire visit. I drove it regularly (he's not a fan of driving in America, lol). I honestly didn't care for the Camaro. It's like they sacrificed all comfort. The Fiat has more space than the Camaro! You know me, I'm a comfort kind of guy.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

My favorite was BLOPS2 that's my benchark cause I absolutely HATE this jump boost crap I honestly haven't put 5 hours in AW. I do need the new game to come out, I need something to do haha. I've maxed PVE grimoire minus 150 more patrols and 50 public events. So I've been grinding PVP I'm ehh with it still much funner playing with people that's for sure. But I've also maxed my Titan in his entirety so I'm working on my Warlock, still playing with the build but think I've found a pretty good one that works well.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Oh haha forgot to mention I got my second real (non xur) Gjallahorn yesterday and get this, it was on VOG and ON MY HUNTER!!! I swear I hate that class but it's by far my luckiest class seems like everytime I play it I get something.


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> Oh haha forgot to mention I got my second real (non xur) Gjallahorn yesterday and get this, it was on VOG and ON MY HUNTER!!! I swear I hate that class but it's by far my luckiest class seems like everytime I play it I get something.



You don't like playing hunter? My hunter is my favorite. I'm back online, by the way


----------



## Hansotek

hansotek said:


> army-firedawg said:
> 
> 
> > Oh haha forgot to mention I got my second real (non xur) Gjallahorn yesterday and get this, it was on VOG and ON MY HUNTER!!! I swear I hate that class but it's by far my luckiest class seems like everytime I play it I get something.
> ...



Oops, submitted early by mistake... I was going to say Khepri's Sting and Monte Carlo make a killer load out on either hunter class... If you have the skill where you turn invisible after blink strike, touch of venom will become available after the first strike, giving you the option to run or do massive damage. And since those gauntlets allow you to kneel and go invisible, adding hungering blade and shadow jack will allow you to be a medic for yourself and your whole fire team. The Monte Carlo (and armor with Light the Blade) help you keep invisibility pretty much ready on demand. 
... Or you can pay as a gunslinger with invisibility and infinity throwing knives with the 2x and precision kills perks.
Hahaha, can you tell I like my current hunter load out? Lol! I also have a Dry Rot with full auto, which is a monster weapon with invisibility! Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Less than a month to play with your Gjallarhorns before they become useless. Year two = no updated Gjallahorn. First, they're nerfing the wolfpack rounds. Second, they give it out a month before TTK so everyone is happy. Third, they decide that it won't be one of the updated weapons for year two, meaning that even without a wolfpack nerf, it's going to be useless.

Base attack for year 2 Gjallarhorn = 160
Base attack for updated weapons = 280

Bungie is trolling HARD at this point.


----------



## Hansotek

mad lust envy said:


> Less than a month to play with your Gjallarhorns before they become useless. Year two = no updated Gjallahorn. First, they're nerfing the wolfpack rounds. Second, they give it out a month before TTK so everyone is happy. Third, they decide that it won't be one of the updated weapons for year two, meaning that even without a wolfpack nerf, it's going to be useless.
> 
> Base attack for year 2 Gjallarhorn = 160
> Base attack for updated weapons = 280
> ...



Ah, I'm sure there will be a new trump card weapon in year two.


----------



## lenroot77

Maybe they just wanted everyone to experience the ghorn. And it's not saying they won't add more year two exotic upgrades on future updates. It's not like they sold it and then announced the nerf. Now that would have been ****ty.


----------



## AxelCloris

Hey Jerkface, I don't know your PSN handle. "Hansotek" didn't show up when I did a search.
  


mad lust envy said:


> Less than a month to play with your Gjallarhorns before they become useless. Year two = no updated Gjallahorn. First, they're nerfing the wolfpack rounds. Second, they give it out a month before TTK so everyone is happy. Third, they decide that it won't be one of the updated weapons for year two, meaning that even without a wolfpack nerf, it's going to be useless.
> 
> Base attack for year 2 Gjallarhorn = 160
> Base attack for updated weapons = 280
> ...


 
  
 It's what they do, yo.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> Hey Jerkface, I don't know your PSN handle. "Hansotek" didn't show up when I did a search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, it's bassman53211. I'm just leaving work now!


----------



## Hansotek

Okay lots of friend requests sent! I'm playing tonight, if anybody is down.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm down to play a quick nightfall with ya while my video finishes uploading but can't stay on too late I've got CPR class in the morning for my EMT class.
  
 EDIT: YOu like the Hunter you say? You're dead to me now, Hunters are the ultimate super squishies!!!!


----------



## kazsud

The first thing you do when you come across someone that needs CPR is put your headphones on them.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> The first thing you do when you come across someone that needs CPR is put your headphones on them.




Just thinking it's been a while since I've heard that calming voice of yours haha but good point I'd like to see everyones reaction if I'd do that haha.


----------



## Evshrug

Hey hanzotek,
Got your friend request, will accept later


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> I'm down to play a quick nightfall with ya while my video finishes uploading but can't stay on too late I've got CPR class in the morning for my EMT class.
> 
> EDIT: YOu like the Hunter you say? You're dead to me now, Hunters are the ultimate super squishies!!!!



Well, I like all 3 classes for different reasons. I mainly like the Hunter because of the invisibility. I love going dark, sneaking up behind a major/ultra, and then just sawing them in half with my full-auto Dry Rot shotgun.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Boo stil it has its moments sure but ppzzztttt *sound you make when you stick your tongue out n spit*. But get back on I just sent ya an invite


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> Boo stil it has its moments sure but ppzzztttt *sound you make when you stick your tongue out n spit*. But get back on I just sent ya an invite


 
 I kept getting knocked off the servers earlier! Seems to finally be working again.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

hansotek said:


> I kept getting knocked off the servers earlier! Seems to finally be working again.




Yeah AxelCloris can relate we tried to do a nightfall earlier and i tries for 20 min to get on to no avail. But was awesome playing with ya well finish up that vog in a day or so


----------



## Audix

THe game is garbage, I feel bad for people who spent money on it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Alright, everybody whos getting on today that still needs the year one bounty "Triumphs of Glory"? I get off @ 2 so should be home by 3 EST and I want everyone to get their rightly earned stuff, and I don't care how long it takes.
      I've tomorrow (until 5 then its EMT class till 11) and Friday off as well but I will be completing my HD700 and Moon Audio BD cable review on those days as well as mailing them back and down my YT review but all that should only take 5-6 hours.
      Most of you should have my number feel free to call/txt (hell if anything just to talk I've played with everyone on here just about and like most of you ). Also reply with exactly what it is you need and we'll make a game plan.
  
  
 IF noone has anything left for the ToG who wants to get on and dick around again? I've been playing a LOT of pvp lately to max my grimoire and....I still suck hahaha but its something to work towards till TTK


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Alright, everybody whos getting on today that still needs the year one bounty "Triumphs of Glory"? I get off @ 2 so should be home by 3 EST and I want everyone to get their rightly earned stuff, and I don't care how long it takes.
> I've tomorrow (until 5 then its EMT class till 11) and Friday off as well but I will be completing my HD700 and Moon Audio BD cable review on those days as well as mailing them back and down my YT review but all that should only take 5-6 hours.
> Most of you should have my number feel free to call/txt (hell if anything just to talk I've played with everyone on here just about and like most of you ). Also reply with exactly what it is you need and we'll make a game plan.
> 
> IF noone has anything left for the ToG who wants to get on and dick around again? I've been playing a LOT of pvp lately to max my grimoire and....I still suck hahaha but its something to work towards till TTK


 
  
 I'm guessing no ToG for me. 13 days and I'm never online when others area. Oh well.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well hit me up whatcha need? Will you be on any the from 1500 today to Friday night? You're an original like myself YOU WERE EVEN THE 3RD COMMENT ON THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Well hit me up whatcha need? Will you be on any the from 1500 today to Friday night? You're an original like myself YOU WERE EVEN THE 3RD COMMENT ON THIS THREAD!!!


 
  
 Pretty sure I see a "Post #4 of xxxx" on the right side of my post. You, my friend, were the 3rd post. 
  
 I still need banes of Crota and Skolas as well as a single golden chest on Venus. I know Crota won't be tough to get, but the Skolas will be for me seeing as how my schedule rarely matches with everyone else's.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Tsk technicalities and everyone knows you totally don't count the starting thread pppsshhhh but Crota and the chest we can knock out in about an hour (if we have to do a full 2 man crota hard run) Skolas will take at least 1.5 hours with the difficulty coming mainly from learning the schematics of the Skolas fight itself, so if we get me and another experienced player we can probably to it in about 2 hours.
  
 Just learned I can look up what each person individually needs via the app
  
@AxelCloris- 
 -1 Chest
      - *trying to find which one needed*
 - POE 35
 -Hard Crota
  
@Stillhart
 -POE 35
  
@Evshrug
 -POE 35
  
@kazsud
 -DONE
  
@lenroot77
 -DONE
  
@Hansotek (had to open my app to remember that name of your haha) I know you're still newish to the game so don't worry we've still some time.
 -7 Chests
      -*trying to find which ones are needed*
 -52 more crucible wins (I'll happily help w/ this one)
 -Crota Hard
 -Atheon Hard
 -POE 35
 -Complete HoW storyline
  
@jaysins I don't have you as a friend cause you're one of the few on Xbone if I'm not mistaken
  
@Skipshrike- Seen you on a post while scrolling through pages, do you still play? If so which console
  
@PixelSkills- Same for you my friend, do you still play? If so which console?
  
@theragekage- See above lol
  
@DEMENTxUSA- Also see above
  
@Junkboy- how about yourself? Still playing
  
@Fernandd- Also too see above but you ever get you a 4 (seen ya while scrolling through the past pages)
  
@eskimo- I'm not sure where he is but if you're still playing hit up @jaysins he's on Xbone
  
@Mad Lust Envy (Though ya don't play I still got the feels for ya)
 -DONE!!!!!!!!!!! (I'm truly amazed to see this I'm not gonna lie)
  
  
 I think that's everyone, if I forgot someone it's probably intentional for they're either less than friendly to play with or that rage quit way too often.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I kind of just wanna go through the old Dinklebot levels so I can hear Nolan North's voice. Northbot incoming.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

It'll be dofferent that's for sure I just want some actual communication w/ the thing instead of "of my, im scared, and gove me a second"s


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> I kind of just wanna go through the old Dinklebot levels so I can hear Nolan North's voice. Northbot incoming.


 
  
 I'd join you on that venture.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

They're replacing the voice on Sep 1?


----------



## lenroot77

Skolas is supposed to be super easy this week, so I read. I have a destiny date scheduled for tonight with some friends to do my nightfalls. But after that I'll be open this week. I'd be down for a vog/ crota on hard and some Poe.


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> Skolas is supposed to be super easy this week, so I read. I have a destiny date scheduled for tonight with some friends to do my nightfalls. But after that I'll be open this week. I'd be down for a vog/ crota on hard and some Poe.


 
  
 Hmm, I may be able to get some time in tonight. I'm available from 7 - 10:30 pm EDT.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Sounds like we've some dates I'm open as well and today has been HUGE for me I just got a major opportunity (can't disclose anything) but so I'm working on all my reviews I have to write to get them done sooner so make time for this "project". PLUS yesterday I got approved for the AUNE X1s review program which I'll be getting in about 4 weeks or so (if rotation follows schedule). Then if we can get some of the tasks that need to be done for you guys that'd really make my day (I love seeing my friends completing the things they wanna do).


----------



## Hansotek

I'll probably be on at some point this evening.


----------



## AxelCloris

I got a new BoomPro cable, my old "modified" one has been replaced with a stock cable. Now hopefully no more audio shortages.
  
 And Destiny + Ether = Awesome.


----------



## Evshrug

No more metal Clank Clank Tinkle CLANK?
Whoraaaaaaaaay!

I'm done working tonight at 9 EST, so hopefully you guys will be halfway through Skolas (or done) and I can join when you finish.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> No more metal Clank Clank Tinkle CLANK?
> Whoraaaaaaaaay!
> 
> I'm done working tonight at 9 EST, so hopefully you guys will be halfway through Skolas (or done) and I can join when you finish.


 
  Lol you sneek you


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> I got a new BoomPro cable, my old "modified" one has been replaced with a stock cable. Now hopefully no more audio shortages.
> 
> And Destiny + Ether = Awesome.



Yeah!!! I love gaming with flagships. I'm still awestruck every time I wander around the tower with the HD800. It's like being there.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm online now and I will be for a few. Hit me up if you guys are game.


----------



## Hansotek

I'm hopping on now too.


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> Lol you sneek you



Sneek you say? Sneek snick snack...

I fully wasn't expecting to join at the end of Skolas, I anticipated having to wait for you guys to finish.

Getting on noe


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm too cool for flagships. Jk. Only got up to the TH900, that's it, unless you count LCD-2 and Koss ESP 950.

Hope to hear the HD800 one day. I'm just curious about that soundstage for gaming.


----------



## Evshrug

Mad, you forgot the D7000 ?!?! OoO
That also counts as a flagship. And Astro A50, lol. FWIR the HD800 is like a K701 on steroids.

I didn't see firedawg 
I did see iron banner!


----------



## Hansotek

evshrug said:


> Mad, you forgot the D7000 ?!?! OoO
> That also counts as a flagship. And Astro A50, lol. FWIR the HD800 is like a K701 on steroids.
> 
> I didn't see firedawg
> I did see iron banner!



He came on right after you departed and we did POE.


----------



## kazsud

hansotek said:


> Yeah!!! I love gaming with flagships. I'm still awestruck every time I wander around the tower with the HD800. It's like being there.


 

 I know the feeling.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ill be on again tonight after EMT but most of the day Friday gotta finish my written reviews and class work right now on different medications, how the effect the body, insertion methods, side effects ya know *insert sarcastic statement about how fun that is*.


----------



## Evshrug

hansotek said:


> He came on right after you departed and we did POE.



Really? REALLY??
I fail. I mean, I was starving and definitely needed sleep when I got back, but I had some sort of bad luck. Glad you at least had someone to be your 3rd in PoE.


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> Ill be on again tonight after EMT but most of the day Friday gotta finish my written reviews and class work right now on different medications, how the effect the body, insertion methods, side effects ya know *insert sarcastic statement about how fun that is*.




*insert analogy between classwork and loot grinding*


----------



## AxelCloris

evshrug said:


> Really? REALLY??
> I fail. I mean, I was starving and definitely needed sleep when I got back, but I had some sort of bad luck. Glad you at least had someone to be your 3rd in PoE.


 
  
 You chose cooking over camaraderie.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

As a man too of food I cannot get too mad at him  so long as he's on tonight!!!!! Muahahaha
  
  
 Also @lenroot77 thanks for supporting my channel my friend, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> As a man too of food I cannot get too mad at him  so long as he's on tonight!!!!! Muahahaha
> 
> 
> Also @lenroot77
> thanks for supporting my channel my friend, I greatly appreciate it.




Of course, no prob!


----------



## Hansotek

I packed up the PS4 for the trip, so I may be on a bit this weekend. Couldn't risk missing obsidian mind or don't touch me finally showing up again... or Bad Juju (so I can weasel my way out of the crucible grind of 3 Toland's legacies, hahaha).


----------



## Army-Firedawg

For those who haven't yet heard:
  
 1.) 08SEP2015 there's going to be a massive update (18gb for PS4 15[i think] for XBone)
 2.) 08-14SEP2015 *ALL PVP MAPS* from the new game will be *open to EVERYONE*
*3.) Moments of Triumph *bounty for year one has been* extended to 14SEP2015*
 4.) They're doing away with what we currently know as the Weekly for a new equivalent strike that doesn't reward strange coins ( I believe this also takes effect 08SEP2015)
 5.) As of 15SEP2015 (TTK) all current *uncompleted bounties will be immediately completed* and rewards may be collected to make way for new bounties.* This includes all exotic bounties and POE bounties.*


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> For those who haven't yet heard:
> 
> 1.) 08SEP2015 there's going to be a massive update (18gb for PS4 15[i think] for XBone)
> 2.) 08-14SEP2015 *ALL PVP MAPS* from the new game will be *open to EVERYONE*
> ...




Can't wait sir!


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> 5.) As of 15SEP2015 (TTK) all current *uncompleted bounties will be immediately completed* and rewards may be collected to make way for new bounties.* This includes all exotic bounties and POE bounties.*


 
  
 Welp, that sucks ass. Just dropped 3 exotic bounties because I didn't think I'd get them done before the update.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> army-firedawg said:
> 
> 
> > 5.) As of 15SEP2015 (TTK) all current *uncompleted bounties will be immediately completed* and rewards may be collected to make way for new bounties. *This includes all exotic bounties and POE bounties.*
> ...



Oh crap! That sucks hard. 

I'm happy that I don't have to grind in the crucible to finally finish out these 3 Toland's Legacies I'm sitting on.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

hansotek said:


> Oh crap! That sucks hard.
> 
> I'm happy that I don't have to grind in the crucible to finally finish out these 3 Toland's Legacies I'm sitting on.


 
 ... why do you want 3 bad jujus?


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap! That sucks hard.
> ...



Exotic weapon addiction.


----------



## AxelCloris

hansotek said:


> Exotic weapon addiction.


 
  
 "You can never have too many Thunderlords." ~Hansotek


----------



## Army-Firedawg

eh can't say much I've kept 3 truths and Ice breakers for a good while now but imma dismantle all but 1 except truth for it's getting an upgrade in TTK also for you android users (maybe apple) non destiny related a new addiction of mine....pokemon shuffle, such silly fun time killing app
  
 Edit: I also learned that *Trials of Osiris after today* (MON 07SEP2015) will be *removed *from the game *until a later date* to be announced (but said it would still be in this fiscal year). So does anyone wanna grind ToO to try and get the exotic emblem? That's ALL I need towards my grimoire is pvp crap and ToO is worth like 45 points.


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> eh can't say much I've kept 3 truths and Ice breakers for a good while now but imma dismantle all but 1 except truth for it's getting an upgrade in TTK also for you android users (maybe apple) non destiny related a new addiction of mine....pokemon shuffle, such silly fun time killing app
> 
> Edit: I also learned that *Trials of Osiris after today* (MON 07SEP2015) will be *removed *from the game *until a later date* to be announced (but said it would still be in this fiscal year). So does anyone wanna grind ToO to try and get the exotic emblem? That's ALL I need towards my grimoire is pvp crap and ToO is worth like 45 points.


 

 Sure I'll be on soon


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> Sure I'll be on soon


 
  WWOOOOO I'll be on around 1530-1600 I get off at 15


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm going to see if I have time for some Destiny tonight. If so, I'd love to get in on a Skolas takedown.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I'm going to see if I have time for some Destiny tonight. If so, I'd love to get in on a Skolas takedown.


 
  Yeah that'll take priority seeing as time's limited for that reward and both you and @Hansotek (also known as bass [TOTALLY LIKE AS IN THE FISH]) need it but make sure to have 2-3 hours to set aside and work towards it. A good run with minimal flops take around 1-1.5 hours


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Probably gonna be on in about 7 hours to see the Northbot changes. Then again, the update may take 8 years to finish.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Probably gonna be on in about 7 hours to see the Northbot changes. Then again, the update may take 8 years to finish.


 
  18GB it'll take a good while, though I didn't think Nolandoid was coming till TTK


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> 18GB it'll take a good while, though I didn't think Nolandoid was coming till TTK


 

 I guess mine downloaded while I slept and installed overnight. No patches waiting for me this morning.


----------



## lenroot77

It has not dropped yet, bungie just tweeted they will be pushing it out shortly.


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> It has not dropped yet, bungie just tweeted they will be pushing it out shortly.


 

 Whee, got 2 characters' bounties completed before I stopped playing today. I'm assuming the patch will break the game, as big patches occasionally do.


----------



## lenroot77

It's up!!!!


----------



## kazsud

Destiny usually gives you a time when the projected update is coming and warns you that you will be be booted. Today it was at 10:00am


----------



## lenroot77

Squeal... Flying in on the tower 2.0!
Lots of new stuff already


----------



## lenroot77

Omg this is glorious! 

I even got my revanant shader back!


----------



## Evshrug

Glad the skolas achievement time was extended... I need that too.


----------



## kazsud

lenroot77 said:


> Squeal... Flying in on the tower 2.0!
> Lots of new stuff already


 

  I can't wait to try the hard light now.


----------



## Evshrug

Did they buff ARs?
Hard light was my first exotic I found. Crucible match IIRC. Everyone in the lobby shouted their jealousy.


----------



## Hansotek

evshrug said:


> Did they buff ARs?
> Hard light was my first exotic I found. Crucible match IIRC. Everyone in the lobby shouted their jealousy.


 
  
 I really like that gun. The firing rate is perfect, IMO. The second tier upgrade lets you choose between a preposterously high stability rating and a preposterously large clip. It's especially deadly with the Angel of Light perk on the Warlock... between the ability to post-up in mid air, the ricocheting shells and the high rate-of-fire, there's really nowhere your enemies can safely take cover from it.


----------



## AxelCloris

My PS4 is estimating 7 hours until the download is complete. Their servers must be crap, because I have 100mbps down.


----------



## lenroot77

axelcloris said:


> My PS4 is estimating 7 hours until the download is complete. Their servers must be crap, because I have 100mbps down.




Pause and un-pause the download if it gets hung up.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

New Northbot sounds fantastic. I didn't have anything against Dinklebot, but Nolan North really just fits so well. Unlike many of his voice roles, he doesn't sound like Nathan Drake here. He really does sound like Dinklebot with more personality. I still hear Nolan North, but it's so glorious now.

Lol, I went to the Reef and the first thing waiting for me was the Queenbreakers Bow. I forgot I had that bounty, that was the last exotic I was missing. So hooray for that.

Did the high difficulty Weekly, and I dunno, it felt a lot harder than I remember, though I haven't legit played in like 3 months. As for TTK.. I'm not sure I'm gonna buy it. I'm 50/50 on it, because there's so many games about to come out, and I rather play something new. Currently playing Valkyria Chronicles, as well.


----------



## Hansotek

Ugh... This is taking forever!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

hansotek said:


> Ugh... This is taking forever!!!


 
  
 I feel your pain, though mine's not really pain. There's a good chance I'll stop playing after this week. A new toy arrived today that will be drawing me to my computer more.
  


 Clorox wipes and recliner for scale.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> I feel your pain, though mine's not really pain. There's a good chance I'll stop playing after this week. A new toy arrived today that will be drawing me to my computer more.
> 
> 
> 
> Clorox wipes and recliner for scale.


 
  
 GOOD GOD!

  
 You weren't kidding! That thing is a monster!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

29"....nice. Though for me, if and when I get a monitor, it has to have Gsync. Just for future's sake. My gfx card doesn't have gsync, but if I ever get a desktop solution, definitely investing in one with it. I'm tired of sub-60fps judder. Getting smoothness at 45fps sounds so good to me, considering my aging gfx card dips to the 40's in the newest games. Of course, upgrading will put me back in the 60s, but I just wanna be safe.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

haha can't not see that meme and crack up so funny XD goodnight though guys hopefully I'll be able to play with yall tomorrow but I'm exhausted and 0420 comes quick


----------



## Hansotek

Yeah!! Update complete!!


----------



## Evshrug

Update trolling.

Said 10 hours to complete.
I decided to get in a few games of rocket league, for fun.
Closed app and went back to destiny (resumed download)
Said 24 hours left.





hansotek said:


> Yeah!! Update complete!!



That is one happy ref


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you're online, downloads are paused, IIRC. 

I started the download today, said 14 hours. I checked back in 2 hours, and I was already on the Destiny title screen. My internet isn't even that great, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Left mine updating all last night.......failed update. Restarted i=with it at 2gb :-[ *le sigh* this afternoon


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mmmm really not liking some of the weapon balances and adjustments to year one weapons and Gjallarhorns damage OF PROJECTILES was reduced by 33% sucks sure but hardly the "Death of the Gjallar" everyones been going on about (as I kept trying to convince) especially when you compare it to the shotguns reduction and fusion rifles nerfs (they got hammered) but overall I'm really excited about the new stuff, watched a couple vids and hearing @lenroot77 going crazy I'm stoked to try it out myself. 
  
 Ew and excited for the addition to new players we'll inevitably have *CHRISTMAS NOOOOOBBBBBSSSSSSS* and new bodies in the thread as well


----------



## kazsud

axelcloris said:


> I feel your pain, though mine's not really pain. There's a good chance I'll stop playing after this week. A new toy arrived today that will be drawing me to my computer more.
> 
> 
> 
> Clorox wipes and recliner for scale.


 

 Hook you PS4 to it.
  
 I hooked mine to my 28" asus 4k monitor.


----------



## AxelCloris

How to properly nerf shotguns: reduce range and increase spread. That would force people to get up close and personal rather than shotgunning enemies from 15 yards away. Shotguns should be burst DPS machines, but they need to take time to reload and should require near-melee distance to utilize. They should require a considerable risk to use, if you ask me. The nerfs they received could kill shotguns as a viable option completely.


----------



## kazsud

axelcloris said:


> My PS4 is estimating 7 hours until the download is complete. Their servers must be crap, because I have 100mbps down.


 

 Mine started once I logged into the dashboard and said 16hrs. I thought it was so posed to started while in rest mode? I never turn it off.


----------



## AxelCloris

kazsud said:


> Hook you PS4 to it.
> 
> I hooked mine to my 28" asus 4k monitor.


 
  
 Your 28" is probably a 16:9 or 16:10. Consoles are not programmed to handle 21:9 aspect ratios.


----------



## kazsud

Gotcha


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> How to properly nerf shotguns: reduce range and increase spread. That would force people to get up close and personal rather than shotgunning enemies from 15 yards away. Shotguns should be burst DPS machines, but they need to take time to reload and should require near-melee distance to utilize. They should require a considerable risk to use, if you ask me. The nerfs they received could kill shotguns as a viable option completely.


 
  
 I agree entirely with you perfect examples are the matador and party crasher if you land a shot you got the kill simple but heaven forbid you miss for you WILL NOT reload in time for the player to turn around and wreck you. So nerfing the range cool go for it but 45% reduction in damage across the board spread reduction perks reduced by 30% being the most notable frig. Also fusion rifles fusion coils (or whatever) speed was reduced 50% with speed and accuracy of projectiles reduced by (I think) 25%.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Seriously getting ticked off I've left my PS4 on for 2 days thinking the update would go ahead and finish (ya know while I was at class AND WORK) but f no come home it paused at 4gb, so needless to say I'm still sitting here waiting, such fing bs. Rest mode allows updates my ass


----------



## Hansotek

Yeah, word to the wise for the quickest download: leave your PS4 on for the entire update. Go hit the joystick every once in a while to prevent it from going to sleep (I noticed it seems to cut the download speed a bit every time the screen dims... (it doesn't stop, it just slows down a bit)).


----------



## Army-Firedawg

can't hit the stick when I'm at work/school


----------



## lenroot77

I hear the gunsmith has a gun(s) to test today. Can't wait to check it out


----------



## AxelCloris

@Evshrug and I will be on tonight some time after 7:30pm, how are Skolas's modifiers this week?


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> @Evshrug
> and I will be on tonight some time after 7:30pm, how are Skolas's modifiers this week?



I'll be on tonight too! I got lots of Bad Jujus to level up!


----------



## lenroot77

hansotek said:


> I'll be on tonight too! I got lots of Bad Jujus to level up!




Maybe wait till Tuesday when u can get the year two bad juju with some marks and a shard?


----------



## Hansotek

lenroot77 said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be on tonight too! I got lots of Bad Jujus to level up!
> ...



It's maxing out CRAZY fast. Almost to string of curses in about 90 minutes!


----------



## Hansotek

Also discovered armor and weapons you are carrying (but aren't necessarily equipped) upgrade crazy fast. I had a bunch of half finished exotics that are now full, and I didn't even use them tonight. My brand new Bad Juju went from zero to the last row of upgrades in 4 hours.


----------



## Hansotek

Other FYIs - 
1. Don't dismantle the rare (blue) class item you receive from your class's vanguard. It's a year 2 rare item and will have a defensive rating of 180. All the year 1 legendary class items appear to be capped at 130 or 140. Check the defensive rating first.
2. Go to the speaker and get a new ghost. Ghosts now have a defensive rating and can give you additional discipline, intellect and/or strength.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Also, the Gunsmith has a pulse rifle, fusion rifle, 2 snipers, and a rocket launcher to test out. The fusion rifle and one of the snipers only upgrade through Crucible... (blegh), but the rest have things to do during PVE. All the weapons look and sound great.


Also, for the headphone/virtual surround users, in the Tower, hangar area, the very bottom room that was basically pointless in Year 1 except when Xur popped up in the back corner, has a guy standing in front of some music player device. This is easily one of the best ways of testing out positional cues. I mean, big time. You turn on the music, and it's like you're in an actual bar, with the source of the music having an easily pinpointable audio cue. You can test how good virtual surround can be.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Also guys especially for those who've dismantled it. You can now get a quest to get a LEGENDARY variant of the strangers rifle (pvp BEAST and I thing a necessity for the exotic weapon no time to explain). Go to where the 3 guardian leaders are in the middle where xur sometimes stands, there's a purple kiosk that says abandoned quests and there's quite a few in there to reap the rewards of including the legendary variant of the strangers rifle!! 
  
 As for the field test I thought Earth would be te fastest place, not Venus you can upgrade all 3 in about 20 min


----------



## lenroot77

The 





mad lust envy said:


> Also, the Gunsmith has a pulse rifle, fusion rifle, 2 snipers, and a rocket launcher to test out. The fusion rifle and one of the snipers only upgrade through Crucible... (blegh), but the rest have things to do during PVE. All the weapons look and sound great.




The hakke pulse rifle and omolon fusion rifle both sound unreal. It's nice to hear new/different sounds while playing the crucible. Not just 8-10 thorns firing away.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> The
> The hakke pulse rifle and omolon fusion rifle both sound unreal. It's nice to hear new/different sounds while playing the crucible. Not just 8-10 thorns firing away.





...dude the pulse rifle sounds like a forced out fart i was laughing so hard the whole time using it. And North sounds like a nolandoids voice is sooo bad like an overly flamboyant girlyman. I miss dinklebot but yes the crucible is little (lotter) fun now without thorn burns everywhere


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> ...dude the pulse rifle sounds like a forced out fart i was laughing so hard the whole time using it. And North sounds like a nolandoids voice is sooo bad like an overly flamboyant girlyman. I miss dinklebot but yes the crucible is little (lotter) fun now without thorn burns everywhere


 
  
 Of course you remember that there are many times when I too sound like an "overly flamboyant girlyman," right? Is Dinklebot>AxelC?


----------



## Hansotek

lenroot77 said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the pulse rifle. Don't know how I feel about the fusion rifle sound, but I do know it's freakin hilarious. They should have called it the Tinkerbell sneeze.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> Of course you remember that there are many times when I too sound like an "overly flamboyant girlyman," right? Is Dinklebot>AxelC?




No not to his degree BUT fret not for if when you do I'll laugh at you all the same


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Northbot sounds a lot more akin to sci fi robot AI (i.e. C3PO, Guilty Spark), than Dinklebot which sounded like a bored actor doing monotone phoned in line deliveries. It's an improvement in every regard.

I blame Bungie's horrible script for both actors not being able to do much with the role.


----------



## Hansotek

mad lust envy said:


> Northbot sounds a lot more akin to sci fi robot AI (i.e. C3PO, Guilty Spark), than Dinklebot which sounded like a bored actor doing monotone phoned in line deliveries. It's an improvement in every regard.
> 
> I blame Bungie's horrible script for both actors not being able to do much with the role.



To each their own. I preferred Dinklebot, but I don't do Bungie's casting, so Nolan North it is.


----------



## Raika

what's good about this game ? I play it before I hope they improve the story line ,


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Story-wise, nothing has changed yet. We'll know just how different story is approached next week. I don't expect a massive change from what we're used to. I think we'll have to wait for the actual Destiny II for them to fix the story/gameplay structuring to the point where it actually holds it's own in terms of actual world building.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

raika said:


> what's good about this game ? I play it before I hope they improve the story line ,


 
  
 Welcome to the thread. As MLE said storyline (as of pre TTK) still pretty much sucks no excuse around that but the end game like the raid, strikes etc... are still really fun especially if playing with friends who are gluteus maximus holes (like those on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Now if you're someone like myself who's done everything in this game and is just trying to finish grimoire score then playing with friends and pvp is my only entertainment. 
  
 Do you have a PS4? If so send me an invite and well play some (user name same as on here). If you don't even have the game however but wanting to potentially get back into the game then I'd wait a few more days and get TTH Legendary Edition seeing it comes with the whole kitten kabootle.
  
  
 As for a different subject there's been 3 new ghosts that've been placed in the Crotas End Raid that we know of so far and yes they're a bitch to get.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69cqDtsYuQM&ab_channel=MoreConsole


----------



## lenroot77

I wonder if there will be a quest sending us back into crota's end?


----------



## Evshrug

axelcloris said:


> @Evshrug
> and I will be on tonight some time after 7:30pm, how are Skolas's modifiers this week?



PS I did get on that night, but fireteam was full.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> I wonder if there will be a quest sending us back into crota's end?


 
 YES that AND especially to the VOG. If I remember correctly there's actually a mission that either takes us from VOG to the mission or the mission takes us to the VOG as in they're intertwined and the sames for the Crota raid to a lesser extent but I don't remember entirely what was said but seeing as the hive are in the back seats for this game I don't think it;ll be a huge role.
  
 Anyone wanna go for the ghosts either tonight or tomorrow evening?


----------



## Evshrug

I'd like to do Skolas. Luckily the store isn't too busy, so shouldn't be TOO busy. Could I reserve a spot in the fireteam?

Then ghosts after that would be good


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> I'd like to do Skolas. Luckily the store isn't too busy, so shouldn't be TOO busy. Could I reserve a spot in the fireteam?
> 
> Then ghosts after that would be good


 
  
 I can't do Skalos tonight (gotta get some sleep my written exam for Concord FD is tomorrow morning) but saturday evening around 7 im free and have no reservations if you're game


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> I can't do Skalos tonight (gotta get some sleep my written exam for Concord FD is tomorrow morning) but saturday evening around 7 im free and have no reservations if you're game


 
  
 Won't be free Saturday evening. Tonight is pretty much my final go, provided the wife is willing to let me steal the TV.
  


evshrug said:


> I'd like to do Skolas. Luckily the store isn't too busy, so shouldn't be TOO busy. Could I reserve a spot in the fireteam?
> 
> Then ghosts after that would be good


 
  
 If I can get access to the TV, count me in for Skolas.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

MMM we try try it like if you get a group and get it pre started and at least get to skolas and I join in then that would work I'll be home around 11ish so time it by that I've also sunday evening I'm good for but cant do monday for I've a clopen


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> MMM we try try it like if you get a group and get it pre started and at least get to skolas and I join in then that would work I'll be home around 11ish so time it by that I've also sunday evening I'm good for but cant do monday *for I've a clopen*


 
  
 You should have a doctor take a look at that.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

haha smart ass


----------



## AxelCloris

I'd rather be a smart ass than a dumb ass.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well mine in particular would like to have a few loud words with you and don't worry I just finished eating quiznos so it's plenty of speech.
  
 TO THE GUESTS READING. Feel free to make an account and join in on the sillyness but be fare warned once you experience my amazing spirit bloom (pizza) and relic iron (hot dog) you'll never experience food the same again!


----------



## AxelCloris

TO THE GUESTS READING. Army has a webcam, do not take him up on his offer to experience his "spinmetal."


----------



## Army-Firedawg

LMFBO I busted out laughing so hard my coworker asked if I was alright hahah
  
  
 EDIT: THe red bull quest rewards are by no means a freeby so we're gonna have to really go for it @AxelCloris there's some pvp involved but only 6 matches (min if we do well )
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa9qjx77iLI


----------



## Hansotek

I'll be on shortly! Party!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

hansotek said:


> I'll be on shortly! Party!


 
  
 Hey wanna experience my spin metal


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So it's official and locked. I've paid the second half of Destiny: The Taken King Collectors Edition earlier so I'll be playing it when I get off work Tuesday afternoon. I've got my Warlock ready with 16 high exp. bouties finished and the same with my titan. I've about 15 engrams saved up and various vanguard packages waiting for me on each. I've then 2 boosts to use to quickly level myself up. Also tomorrow is the LAST day I'm able to help with the year one bounties. Skolas, VOG, Crota I don't care let me help you. I should be home around 6-7pm EST and many of you (refer to the list i posted a page or so ago) are only missing one or two small things. Don't miss this opportunity especially my fellow originators!!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Took us a couple hours (though honestly this is the smoothest skolas run I've ever ran) but we finally got @AxelCloris and @Evshrug finished with the Moments of Triumph sorry @Stillhart I tried to get you too  if you see them on they know how to do it. So stoked right now for all you guys super last minute finish but man that was a good celebration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm tipping my yoohoo to you guys)
  
 See you all in the Taken King


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yup, dinklebot's better in every single scenario my earlier comment about nolandoid holds firm
  
 SPOILER!!!!!!! ALL or MOST ALL scenes are played out in this video


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Literally nothing I prefer Dinklage compared to North. North has some awkward line deliveries here or there, but Dinklage is pretty much all awkward and off in every line. No contest.

I feel it's mostly temporary nostalgia that would have anyone prefer Dinklage. His delivery is so uninspired and bored, I can't understand how anyone would prefer it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I don't see your excitement in North he sounds more bored and unenthused than Dinkleage did, and besides I'd be pretty bored and unexcited too if my only job was to open doors.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

We are clearly hearing two different things, because North sounds a lot more emotive than Dinklage, in every single way. Dinklage is literally just speaking lines out of the script with no emotional impact whatsoever.

I feel people prefer Dinklage simply because it's what they have been used to hearing over, and over, and over again. We can literally say the lines the same exact way he has because we've heard them repeated time and time again. Repetition and familiarity is why I'm convinced people are in the Dinklage camp, and not because of any actual ability in his deliveries.

In any case, probably not gonna play TTK anytime soon. Too many things to do, and I prefer those things than going through the Destiny motions yet again.


----------



## Hansotek

Wow. There's a plot now! Gotta say, TTK is pretty impressive so far. Played the new Warlock & Hunter subclasses. The Warlock is fun and easy to like. I didn't fully appreciate the Hunter's super until I played a public event, but wow is that ever fun when you have other players and a surplus of orbs! And, I got a Hawkmoon just for showing up!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

hansotek said:


> Wow. There's a plot now! Gotta say, TTK is pretty impressive so far. Played the new Warlock & Hunter subclasses. The Warlock is fun and easy to like. I didn't fully appreciate the Hunter's super until I played a public event, but wow is that ever fun when you have other players and a surplus of orbs! And, I got a Hawkmoon just for showing up!


 
  
 Nice man I've only had time to play for 1.5 hours and unlock the titan sub. Super easy to get 40 though unfortunately but oh well though I milked it w/ 16 saved high exp. bounties saved and the focus light put me at 40 and my sub already half finished (yes in just 1.5 hours and literally all I did was turn in 16 bounties w/ the collectors edition exotic equipped [gives 25% bonus exp.] it's that large of a bump). I'm going to play with my titan some more then work on my warlock then *le sigh* work on that thing called the hunter.
  
 As for the Hawkmoon congrats man it's an awesome weapon and I've noticed they've been dropping exotics like candy at a parade lately I got an exotic during each of my nightfalls (as did my partner) and a couple randomly throughout playing unfortunately no new ones yet though


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. There's a plot now! Gotta say, TTK is pretty impressive so far. Played the new Warlock
> ...



I think they made it intentionally easy for 36's to get to 40/41 so you can start unlocking equipment and strikes. (Remember, lots of people are starting from 25.) It's really only fair, since you basically have to do level 40/41 stuff to un-nerf your exotic weapons and armor.


----------



## lenroot77

Agree... The grind will be for legendary marks and in my opinion my legendary gear is not leveling up as quick as it used to. Played a good 7 hours in a legendary assault rifle and it's still not done. This includes all story missions.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm really not a fan of that, if you're a new player level yourself up just as we had to. You'll learn new appreciation for the grinds and the whole 
  
 "you didn't level up anything past 20 you went straight to 34" 
  
 argument, but you're not taking into account how long we stayed at mid 20's grinding for the oh so coveted raid loot and the same for 30-34.
  
 As for the weapon level difficulty I don't have enough hands on time yet to really state an opinion but based on @lenroot77 that's both good and bad. Good for it gives you something to work towards longer i.e. people like me who quickly max literally everything they have and feel like they're wasting time not working on something. And bad for well that's a freaking long time to work on a single weapon!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I don't know about you guys but I've been so busy this weeks I don't think I've even put in 3 hours into this game. I'm not even completely finished with my new sub class quest but I'm really liking the new mechanics of the dreadnaught, I spent most of the first mission on it exploring and I even found 5 or 6 of those glyph things you take to eris for the sleeper simulant (I believe that's what they go to if I remember correctly).


----------



## AxelCloris

http://kotaku.com/destiny-the-taken-king-leaves-old-players-behind-1731460036
  
 No heroic strikes or nightfalls? Only 3 PvP playlists? No access to vendor gear? Unable to select level difficulty? Dark Below and House of Wolves content was neutered? Most games continue to allow access to all content you've already bought when new DLC/expansions are announced. People in WoW can still play up to level 80 if they only own the expansions up to Lich King. My Fallout NV didn't have content taken from me when I passed on a DLC or two. Oblivion didn't hold missions ransom until I purchased the horse armor upgrade.
  
 This is pretty much the final nail in the Destiny coffin for me. I have Fallout 4 coming in 2 months, and I know from experience that I'll be drawn in completely by any Bethesda game. I was contemplating getting TTK to play with friends until then, but if this is how Bungie plans to treat former customers then I'm out.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I dunno What they were thinking. I know changes are needed due to updating systems for future progress, but REMOVING things from the core game is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I've only about 4 hours of game time thus far so I can't really comment to much but I know what you mean as far as unable to select level difficulty. You get either uninterestingly easy or try hard mode (which I go for anyways), The nightfall strike was locked at the main beginning as well until you achieved a certain level if you remember so that fact doesn't surprise me to much. The vendor gear yes I feel your pain there's supposedly a way to trade vendor commendations for legendary marks but I'm unable to find it but not being able to buy stuff like I myself am a new player is irritating me a decent bit.
  
 I'm also with you in terms of this game really needing to show worth for me to go for year 3, I do like the multitude of new content and group interactive features (like when me @AxelCloris & @Hansotek had that new patrol mode) really makes it interesting but imma give it my normal play time and decide overall though I don't have that much irritation (though I'm not super familiar with MMORPG(S)s)


----------



## lenroot77

Don't be so quick to point the figure at bungie, they have the money hungry activision looming over them. From a business standpoint people who still play vanilla are just server clutter. They aren't paying any money and if they don't wanna upgrade oh well. 

Weekly and nightfall are locked to 260 and 280 light. Has nothing to do with level.

Harder versions of levels are available at higher light levels.

You guys all sound really crabby today!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Don't be so quick to point the figure at bungie, they have the money hungry activision looming over them. From a business standpoint people who still play vanilla are just server clutter. They aren't paying any money and if they don't wanna upgrade oh well.
> 
> Weekly and nightfall are locked to 260 and 280 light. Has nothing to do with level.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I completely agree with you and have grown to have an intimate distain with Activision for how they're going about producing games for us. But that was basically the point I made with this being a new game just as it was y1 d1 we couldn't play anything per our low level now it's all light based and once we've higher light we can play the harder missions. 
  
 As for us being crabby.....ya I might be a Mr. Cranky pants right now.....I need a cookie


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> You guys all sound really crabby today!


 
  
 I might sound crabby, but that's because I feel slighted as a consumer. They could have a nightfall setting for those who don't own the DLC, same for the other content. I'm more likely to spend money on a service that takes care of me rather than one that takes services away when I don't immediately buy their next release.
  
 But this may be a good thing for me. I finally organized my office and assembled the PC. Now I can enjoy the PC games again.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

EEWWWW that's sexy love the setup and it that a Shure mic!!?! As for you not being able to play the nightfall and weekly I understand that I didn't know you hadn't bought te expansion yet BUT give it a week cause they did this every expansion lock the nightfall for it was always the new strike, so let's see what happens next week with it also by then you'll most definitely have enough light


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> EEWWWW that's sexy love the setup and it that a Shure mic!!?! As for you not being able to play the nightfall and weekly I understand that I didn't know you hadn't bought te expansion yet BUT give it a week cause they did this every expansion lock the nightfall for it was always the new strike, so let's see what happens next week with it also by then you'll most definitely have enough light


 
  
 It says "Blue" on the mic, so... no. All of my nice mics are currently in storage since I don't have any need to record. My SM7B is a beauty and I baby her.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ah so it does suppose I coulda clicked on the image to enlarge but oh well so BLUE how fancy I've heard really good things about them trying to save up for a good mic to hook with my go pro for my reviews for I'm completely ignorant of how to edit sound into a video and have it sync up perfectly


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> I might sound crabby, but that's because I feel slighted as a consumer. They could have a nightfall setting for those who don't own the DLC, same for the other content. I'm more likely to spend money on a service that takes care of me rather than one that takes services away when I don't immediately buy their next release.
> 
> But this may be a good thing for me. I finally organized my office and assembled the PC. Now I can enjoy the PC games again.


 
  
 I totally get it. But I'll be honest here, every time @AxelCloris talks about not buying TTK, I make this face:


----------



## Army-Firedawg

hansotek said:


> I totally get it. But I'll be honest here, every time @AxelCloris talks about not buying TTK, I make this face:


 
  
 BBAAHHHH another jif I busted out laughing at lmfbo I love you guys


----------



## AxelCloris

They call me AxelC 'cuz I always make the ladies cry.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> They call me AxelC 'cuz I always make the ladies cry.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> They call me AxelC 'cuz I always make the ladies cry.


 
  

  
  
 I've no idea how you all actually put these things in but if it doesn't work go here
 http://giphy.com/gifs/seinfeld-ok-sarcastic-jFJW3hOGQgTUk


----------



## lenroot77

axelcloris said:


> I might sound crabby, but that's because I feel slighted as a consumer. They could have a nightfall setting for those who don't own the DLC, same for the other content. I'm more likely to spend money on a service that takes care of me rather than one that takes services away when I don't immediately buy their next release.
> 
> But this may be a good thing for me. I finally organized my office and assembled the PC. Now I can enjoy the PC games again.




Looks like u can't afford the 40 bucks... My bad sir!


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> Looks like u can't afford the 40 bucks... My bad sir!


 
  
 I can easily afford $40. The question is if I can rationalize spending another $40 on this game. Currently, no.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

DUUUDDDEEEEE(s) and a Mr. SUPER Cranky pants!!! Watched about 5 minutes of the raid on Dattos twitch and it looks awesome!! The mechanics of going between rounds are giving me chills to start playing it. There's a spot that perfectly blends the VOG maze and Crotas hyroglyph rotation (must stand on one to send one person) across). I don't want to watch to much as to spoil it for me but my gosh I'm liking it but it WILL be hard he's been doing it for almost 6 hours now haha


----------



## lenroot77

axelcloris said:


> I can easily afford $40. The question is if I can rationalize spending another $40 on this game. Currently, no.




Fair enough I can respect that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just heard about the exploit to swim in exotics with basically no effort. Gotta say, that's pretty sad. Bungie fails yet again.

I for sure wouldn't be someone to use this exploit, because you're essentially removing a large reason to play the game. This exploit has people earning Exotics basically for every few strange coins. Some of us have stockpiles of coins. So you're gonna end up with like 15 exotics with a few button presses if you kept your stockpile.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah though them 3 of coins aint cheap 7 for 5 ouch I bought 9 helm ingrams and got a ton of new stuff well for my warlock got all 3 new helm for it and 1 for my titan and a few repeats prob buy 9 more then call it. So addicting plus having almost 500 coins adds to the temp also wth do we do with our motes now i've almost 600 and was planning on using them on engrams but they take coins now what do you buy with motes?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You can exchange motes at the speaker, for coins as well, IIRC.

7 FOR 5 IS REALLY GOOD. Basically guaranteed an exotic after 3 or so, and still have chances with one or two used. Eye of a Gate Lord orbiting is very quick, so we're talking an exotic every few minutes if you're quick.

I see people doing it on Draksis, but that takes more effort, IMHO. Gate Lord is basically near instant.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

And dammit, I have an itch to play the game. DAMN.

I only have 86 coins either way. I think I'll use them on the guaranteed Xur new exotics, instead of cheesing it


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Submit to the urge Lust submit cometh to the dark side and joineth me around 11 or so....eth let ush relish in the new storyline (that's actually pretty good I'm liking it so far)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Is the Jade Rabbit only available as a pre order bonus? ***.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

NO it is however a PS exclusive. The ONLY preorder bonus is the Suros pack (which you even get in JAN) I think you get the jade rabbit after you finish one of the multitude of quests whichever is the harder one of course


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> NO it is however a PS exclusive. The ONLY preorder bonus is the Suros pack (which you even get in JAN) I think you get the jade rabbit after you finish one of the multitude of quests whichever is the harder one of course



Jadebrabbit is a drop, the Boolean Gemini is the quest line exotic. There's at least 3 quest exotics I know of all pretty easy to get too.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

aahhh I thought it was the other way but he's right it's the gemini, the sword and I believe no time to explain


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Good. Because I will never again preorder a game unless it's something I KNOW I want.


----------



## Evshrug

Oh, showing our setups? I have a blue Mic too! Firedawg, that's basically what I use every time we play, though it sounds better recorded than streamed through party chat.


As far as TTK goes... There's been a lot of discussion about how the old content is basically now easymode and no longer viable for endgame. It's fair enough point as far as it goes. The old content has, in many ways, expired.

My perspective... My $100 (the physical limited edition, woo maps and a slight bit of lore!) bought me MANY hours of fun.

Maybe less hours than the $60 I spent on CoD4:MW which I ended up playing PvP with for 7 years, but more varied content. One thing about CoD4 was that I really liked the option to Prestige, get new challenges after I'd unlocked every gun. I self-debunked the golden knife rumor, by twice getting all the red camouflages for every gun and at 10th prestige completing every challenge. If I could prestige an 11th time, especially if it unlocked new content, I would prestige and start over all over again. I played and enjoyed Destiny, The Dark Below, and The House of Wolves (had to look up the name), and beat that content. Feel pretty satisfied saying that.

Destiny itself, without the DLCs, probably wouldn't have gotten as much playtime and felt a bit dissatisfying (Activision or Bungie, they were slow to dole out the content, even though the maps are HUGE they felt kinda empty after the storyline got to Mars), but as it is I wouldn't be surprised if I put in over 200 hours in the game, and it would feel disingenuous to spit down on a game that did provide a lot of fun.

How can a game make new challenges and stronger guns/armor without having that outstrip what came before? There was a stimulating Kotaku article (or was it a MoreConsole YouTube video?) about how Etheric Light made The House of Wolves guns forgetable, and I can't say I remember a single one like I do Aetheron's Light, Vision of Confluence, Fatebringer (fffffffffffffu%*^!), Fang of Ir Yut. Getting my first Gjallihorn was very very exciting, and I used it on the hardest challenges, but I didn't feel like I'd succeeded in getting greater progression when I got 2 more later. I'm excited for new strikes and a patrol mode that's not meaningless. I'm really excited that Bungie has apparently paid particular attention to addressing storytelling and character development. I haven't bought The Taken King yet, but I will on my next day off (and hopefully still discipline myself to at least finish one more, possibly two Head-Fi reviews before then).

Hope to play with many of you guys, like at the beginning of year 1!


----------



## Evshrug

TL;DR


army-firedawg said:


> DUUUDDDEEEEE(s) and a Mr. SUPER Cranky pants!!!


 There there, crabby, there there...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well said Evs and I couldn't agree with you more and TTK is amazing there's SO MUCH to do (finally starting to get time to play a little bit as of lately) and so far I've about 6 hours in and haven't even finished the main quest line yet heck I don't even think I'm half way through it. This is due to there being a multitude of quests you can do at the same time and revisiting old quests with new taken events are AWESOME and theres a few patrol events that CANNOT be done with 1 person heck I've yet to do it with 2, and only ONCE with 3. I'm thus far very satisfied with new content.
  
 Yes I;m still a little butt hurt about giving up my Fate, VoC, FoI and Ghorn but hey some of these new weapons are actually pretty fun to play around with the recent buff they did really made a huge difference. They've done a good job with the story line as there's one now actually and it's linear but without going to the level of Ninokuni (spelling) I could always use more cut scenes  I LOVE lore (anyone remember my soap boxes on the grimoire cards haha)


----------



## Hansotek

Agree. And I'm really enjoying the expanded roles of Nathan Fillon, Gina Torres and Lance Reddick.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

DOn't think I've gotten that far yet for none of those ring a bell except Riddick in which I think you're talking about the Vin Diesel movies XD


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> DOn't think I've gotten that far yet for none of those ring a bell except Riddick in which I think you're talking about the Vin Diesel movies XD



I'm talking about the actors who play Cayde-6, Ikora Ray and Commander Zevalah (sp?). Cayde's role is especially awesome. You've made it the dreadnought, right?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

AAAHHH gotcha gotcha yeah I didn't think they'd ever implement our commanders into the actual story mission but it's working seamlessly. And I've made it toooooo the Dreadnought but not much further haha not even the patrol is unlocked for me yet


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sorry about not accepting invitations, guys. I like to zone in and pay attention to the campaign in utter silence the first time around, alone. But that's done with, and now I got basically just the post game stuff to do now, so I'm happy to play with you guys.

So I caved and did the exotic cheese, mostly because I wanted to jump up in Light Level so I'm not left behind for the raids. Basically after a full day of playing, I'm at 27x-ish Light with my Warlock. The cheese yielded a few exotics, mostly armor, sadly. I got two straight 4th Horsemen as far as weapons go, and the new Fusion exotic that detonates after a moment. It's pretty awesome, as it hurts everything around whatever the bullets landed on.

As for armor, basically got duplicates of everything. Two Stags, Two LBN, Two Claws of Ahamkhara, and the new Body armor that glows


One new Titan helm and Gauntlet, Hunter Celestial Nighthawk, and Mask of Third Man

I didn't have many Strange Coins (about 80) , so it was still a pretty good yield.

Sad to say, but the cheese totally works. I just wish I'd have gotten a new Primary.

I think I'll get started on my Hunter next, mostly because I absolutely hate slow reloads, and I love the Gunslinger reload perks. Though I guess I'll have to work on his void class.

The Titan can wait a while. Mostly everyone plays Titans anyways, so I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Figured it was something like that but after this weekend the Cheese is going away Deej imidiately announced there will be a quick and prompt fix to the exploit as well as a nerf to the 3 of coins for the drop rate was way higher than anticipated. SOOOOO glad you could while ya could


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Bungie's giving a free treat to celebrate Pirate Day go to bungie.net/redeem and enter
  
 "arr-rrr-rrr" 
  
 for a free gift from the post master (I think it's 3 strange coins but I'm at work so I've no idea.


----------



## lenroot77

hansotek said:


> I'm talking about the actors who play Cayde-6, Ikora Ray and Commander Zevalah (sp?). Cayde's role is especially awesome. You've made it the dreadnought, right?




"Get your rock off my table!"

Cayde is the best! But they did a real good job giving the vanguard leaders personality. There interaction at the table with "Eric's mom" really gives a great feel to the team.


----------



## lenroot77

As far as the cheese goes on the TOC's ... I have mixed feelings about it. It's great to get a bunch of exotics, but I also feel this is going to take away from the game for me... Just a little though! It' always exciting to see exotics drop and having a bunch now may diminish that feeling.

Yesterday morning before I had read about this i blew well over 250 coins on engrams... So I had a very limited go... I was able to get one of Titan helmets, ruin wings, new Titan gloves and an alpha lupi for armor. With all the engrams I bought and these drops I am only missing "no back that ass up plans" and inmost light for my titans.

Have to say though I had seen pictures and overviews on exotic armors that would be in TTK that are not present on the blueprint screen. Anyone know anything about these? I know there was a second Titan chest piece and boots for sure.


For weapons I got an invective, hereafter and the zhalo supercell. The zhalo is a beast on PVE.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hmm i dunno and all i got qas duplicates of EVERYTHING spent over 300 coins and got 7 obminds 3 hunter things 6 fortress' n back up plans the super cell (which is only good for mob enemies) and the fusion rifle thats delayed which actually kicks butt


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love that fusion rifle. Telesto.

I maxed it out, and I swear, you get more orbs with it than with a super. With a good team, whomever has it can call out to kill the small adds like thralls for a bunch of easy orbs. The orbs are basically guaranteed when there is a group huddled together. The AOE effect is strong. I'm betting it would be a perfect combination with the Hunter's grenade that corrals all the enemies.

Is there a limit for how many marks you get per week?


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> I love that fusion rifle. Telesto.
> 
> I maxed it out, and I swear, you get more orbs with it than with a super. With a good team, whomever has it can call out to kill the small adds like thralls for a bunch of easy orbs. The orbs are basically guaranteed when there is a group huddled together. The AOE effect is strong. I'm betting it would be a perfect combination with the Hunter's grenade that corrals all the enemies.
> 
> Is there a limit for how many marks you get per week?



No limit sir


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So people seem to be heavily praising Telesto.

Having used it all day yesterday and today, I can tell you, its the Fusion Rifle to get. Why? Super accurate, and you can essentially snipe with it because the bulk of its damage occurs during its detonation. So unlike other Fusions, there is no damage drop off. If the bullets land, you're good. Also free orbs with double kills or more. It adds up quickly. Last, the detonation. Thing of it as every bullet being mini grenades.


----------



## Evshrug

Getting on


----------



## Hansotek

Anybody get the sword yet? 
http://www.usgamer.net/articles/destiny-the-taken-king-how-to-get-the-sword


----------



## Evshrug

I've seen an arc sword and solar, used on me in crucible


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm starting to work on the sleeper simulant quest (collecting all 50 of those things) and about to start the sword I'm thoroughly enjoying all the quest lines. Adds a purpose as apposed to just mindlessly killing things, also the revisit to old places. Since I open tomorrow I prob wont be on tonight but after imma go ghost hunting and get the remaining ones of those I'm missing then the last 30 of the shiny things i'm missing once I unlock the patrol mode (not even unlocked that yet haha)


----------



## Evshrug

Got all the dead ghosts leading up to House of Wolves. I gotta run an errand, but after I return my shoes I'll see if you're still on (like Donkey Kong?)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

...well I'm at work now so I won't be on Destiny unless you bought your shoes in like Nebraska and you're driving there then that'll be reasonable to the time frame of me not playing till tomorrow night after EMT. In which case I've got to wonder 
  
 "dang what kinda shoes are worth driving to Nebraska for?"


----------



## lenroot77

Whats everyone getting for nightfall drops? 
Probably going to try them tonight.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Whats everyone getting for nightfall drops?
> Probably going to try them tonight.


 
  
 Why sir I'm glad you asked my first nightfall (which is SUPER FREAKING FUN btw like I don't care to play it again just because of the enjoyment of it [no sarcasm intended]) but I received the new HAWKMOON!!!


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Why sir I'm glad you asked my first nightfall (which is SUPER FREAKING FUN btw like I don't care to play it again just because of the enjoyment of it [no sarcasm intended]) but I received the new HAWKMOON!!!




Nice, I'd be really happy with an exotic primary, maybe some 300 purples even... I really hope they took etheric light out! 

How about u mad? Saw u playing nightfall earlier, get anything good?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Played with Adogg earlier. Did the Nightfall and a bunch of Court public events. Finally got my sword. Sitting on 294 atm, probably gonna start my Hunter soon. I would say my Warlock is Raid ready.


----------



## Hansotek

mad lust envy said:


> Played with Adogg earlier. Did the Nightfall and a bunch of Court public events. Finally got my sword. Sitting on 294 atm, probably gonna start my Hunter soon. I would say my Warlock is Raid ready.



I got that invite too. Didn't have enough light yet to join you guys. I probably made a bad call to move all my guys up to 40 before pursuing more light. :/

Mad Lust Envy, you should have a pending friend request from me on PSN. My username is bassman53211.


----------



## Evshrug

I didn't have a bunch of bounties stacked up... But day two, my hunter is LVL 39!

I'm really enjoying the new gameplay mechanics, like the scanning (instead of dead ghosts) and some of the goals in missions. I just finished a/the stealth mission in the Croata Raid map. Hope someone wouldn't mind playing story with me (was gonna invite lenroot, but I saw he was in an activity, and I didn't know what Mad was up to so I just checked out his void sword and let him be).

For tonight, I'm going to bed. Work's been hellish lately, don't want to be sleepy and worn out! Thank god I had today off; in the last 30 minutes of the mall being open on Sunday, we had 36 tech support appointments waiting! We usually start tapering off by then, with 4-5 appointments waiting.


----------



## Hansotek

evshrug said:


> I didn't have a bunch of bounties stacked up... But day two, my hunter is LVL 39!
> 
> I'm really enjoying the new gameplay mechanics, like the scanning (instead of dead ghosts) and some of the goals in missions. I just finished a/the stealth mission in the Croata Raid map. Hope someone wouldn't mind playing story with me (was gonna invite lenroot, but I saw he was in an activity, and I didn't know what Mad was up to so I just checked out his void sword and let him be).
> 
> For tonight, I'm going to bed. Work's been hellish lately, don't want to be sleepy and worn out! Thank god I had today off; in the last 30 minutes of the mall being open on Sunday, we had 36 tech support appointments waiting! We usually start tapering off by then, with 4-5 appointments waiting.



I still have a few missions left with the Warlock and the Titan. I'd be happy to pick up wherever.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

If you're needing a fresh go I've 2 characters I've done nothing with and like @Hansotek I've (honestly no idea) a few missions on my titan still, not even unlocked patrol mode so wherever I am at that point


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Why sir I'm glad you asked my first nightfall (which is SUPER FREAKING FUN btw like I don't care to play it again just because of the enjoyment of it [no sarcasm intended]) but I received the new HAWKMOON!!!




Damn!


----------



## Evshrug

Online!


----------



## Hansotek

Sweet! Hopping on too!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got the Black Spindle! Exotic Black Hammer. Literally, that's what it is. Driviks aka Taken Taniks pretty much. He has a 10 minute timer, and we literally cleared the room with 8 seconds to spare.

It is BRUTALLY HARD.

Whatever you do today, do NOT do the daily until you know how to get the secret mission. Google Black Spindle. And make sure you have 3 people, because there is no way in hell to do it alone. This is like Nightfall on a timer, with a billion adds. I have people who have been trying all morning. It took me 3 hours. That timer is a PITA. Be liberal with your Heavy Sword on the adds leading up to the last room. The faster you kill them, the better your chances for the boss. You can't afford to save your heavy.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> Got the Black Spindle! Exotic Black Hammer. Literally, that's what it is. Driviks aka Taken Taniks pretty much. He has a 10 minute timer, and we literally cleared the room with 8 seconds to spare.
> 
> It is BRUTALLY HARD.
> 
> Whatever you do today, do NOT do the daily until you know how to get the secret mission. Google Black Spindle. And make sure you have 3 people, because there is no way in hell to do it alone. This is like Nightfall on a timer, with a billion adds. I have people who have been trying all morning. It took me 3 hours. That timer is a PITA. Be liberal with your Heavy Sword on the adds leading up to the last room. The faster you kill them, the better your chances for the boss. You can't afford to save your heavy.




I hear this can be purchased at the weapon kiosk and its 300, so it can be used to infuse Other secondarys to 300.

Damn 3 hours! I was hoping I might be able to 2 man this after work in an hour. Don't have much time today.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Every exotic you get are available for purchase afterwards. For this, there are two special blueprints, implying there is one more secret exotic weapon.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> Every exotic you get are available for purchase afterwards. For this, there are two special blueprints, implying there is one more secret exotic weapon.




Right, I hear it's higher light level than the 280 that the rest of the weapons are?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, 300, so if you have the money and resources, all your special weapon legendaries and exotics can be infused to 300. Right now, I have like 300 glimmer so I'm out of luck. XD

Best go farm Exclusion Zone with a rocket and an AOE special.

It's harder now since hard level modes now are level 41...


----------



## lenroot77

I just wanna know when and if we will see all of these!

https://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/3lyxef/heres_a_list_of_the_remaining_new_year_2_exotic/

I want those Titan boots!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yes friends I can attest, getting the Black Spindle weapon will absolutely kick your ass! As will the nightfall, the enemies are a joke but the none leaving dropship bombarding you with missiles is just stupid


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You need a titan bubble for the first part of the Nightfall. As long as the other two can make orbs for the Titan, two bubbles should be enough. Gonna have to save my Marks for an upgraded HOS14 for the Titan to keep enemies blinded in the bubble though. That or rely on Armor of Light bubble + sword whomever comes in.

Did the NF with my Hunter. Still need two more.


----------



## Evshrug

IMO the hunter nightstalker is an orb-generating machine! I'm level 40 but still trying to get to the level of you lot 

Good playing for an extended time with Hansotek the other day!


----------



## Hansotek

evshrug said:


> IMO the hunter nightstalker is an orb-generating machine! I'm level 40 but still trying to get to the level of you lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah! Good times!
  
 Some thoughts on leveling up: Running strikes and popping a 3 of coins before the final fight should help you get an exotic, which gives you a significant boost and then higher level gear will follow (since gear drops are now based on light level). And Xur will be back tomorrow with gear as well. That should at least get you up to 240 so you can play the daily missions. 
  
 This dude has some good tips on farming legendaries and legendary marks, which should also help you get maxed out faster:


----------



## lenroot77

Playing strikes is the fast track to 280.... You will be swimming in engrams! Especially after the vanguard boost. Once u hit 280 or maybe 285 the higher level blues start to slow down and it's grind time.

Court of oryx too!


----------



## kazsud

The idea with infusing is once you have every raid armor/weapon you will use duplicates to infuse all your other armor/weapons.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Infusion helps gets you to 300 faster with your best weapons too. IF you have the money/items to spend.

I accidentally dismantled my high light rocket launcher when I meant to equip it. SMFH. Lock your gear, folks. 

BTW I HIGHLY recommend you put in an order for the Hakke Arminius auto rifle that the Gunsmith has/or had. It has the Suros Regime slow down perk, but the weapon is a super high ROF, low impact rifle. Well, with 72 rounds and the slowdown fire rate perk.... the thing is an absolute monster. I could get some story bosses down to half with one clip, while I was testing against other weapons, and they could only do a quarter. It's also deceptively accurate. You want to use the perk of lowering ammo but raising range and stability. It will still have 66 rounds, and a LOT of ammo.

I ended up with three of his weapons, and this one is the one to grab. You can put down a crapton of adds with one clip, and it reloads very quickly even with the perk that is supposed to lower reload for stability and range.

At least I THINK that was one he gave me through an order. Also have an Apple of Discord with a Feeding Frenzy, and OMG, it's such an awesome Pulse Rifle with insane reload speed with precision kills.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I was completing the final missions for my alts, when I went to the Paradox mission one where you fight the Taken version of the Templar while in the VoG trying to save Praedyth. Well, instead of fighting it, I passed it and continued on to the jumping puzzle (the blocks don't spawn). As you all know, Bladedancer and a Titan with Death from Above super can make it all the way across without a block. So I made it with my Titan, but the Gatekeeper door won't open. Also, falling to your death once you're on this side basically keeps you from finishing the mission as you can't make it back up.

In any case, once this mission becomes the Daily Heroic, I'm 100% expecting this to be where you get the other hidden Exotic, and also that LAST VoG secret with the one gate that had spawning blocks but didn't actually have anything during the VoG raid.

Either Bungie thought this far ahead with that section, or it was supposed to be part of Vanilla destiny, IF it ends up being something during the Daily heroic.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Very interesting but as i said before i think the whole of destiny has already been created for the most part and theyre just dishing out small chunks and making minor adjustments along the way. Im still slugging away on my titan haha almost got most of the quests finished with him


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I just like how the lore is being fleshed out quite a bit now. All that harsh criticism served to give us a solid game this year. Not an AMAZING game, but solid, with a lot fewer flaws and monotony.

One thing that still utterly irks me is them STILL trying to force Crucible down our throats for some gear.

Look, if they wanna make Crucible specific Exotics, that's fine by me. You want that exotic? Play Crucible. But when you're a PVE player and started a PVE quest which then forces you into Crucible... this is when you start losing people.

The quest for the Chaperone and ESPECIALLY the Sword quest where you need 25 kills with the sword are of note. 

You know how hard it is to get within melee range without having 99% of players shotgunning you in the face? Those 25 kills will eventually take half a day or longer for some people. Not forgetting to mention that you don't even start with heavy ammo, so you have to rely on the ammoless sword hilt and it's pathetic meless range to get kills. Because you KNOW there is no way in hell you're gonna get lucky with heavy ammo drop sword kills. You'll die, and lose the ammo. Again, forcing Crucible down the throats of PVE players for certain gear.

I would be HAPPY to skip Crucible specific items. I didn't get a lick of Trials gear last time, and wasn't bothered by it. It's when you mix PVE and Crucible for stuff... ugh.

I'm basically guaranteed to never get Chaperone and the Exotic Swords, despite LOVING the PVE aspects of their quests.

I have an alloted time for this game, and you're making me slog through your idiotic pvp to obtain items where the quests started from PVE....AGAIN? I can't curse on Head-fi, but trust me, I'm cursing loudly.

Again... give CRUCIBLE SPECIFIC LOOT/QUESTS, AND PVE SPECIFIC LOOT/QUESTS. STOP MIXING THEM. THE END.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

YOU TELL EM MAD!!! But I can't really argue for I see your point though about the story line and lore YES!!! I'm loving the random scanable things and nolandoid telling you what exactly it is and why said thing possibly exists.


----------



## Evshrug

I only saw it 2am this morning, but did everyone pickup (or already have) a year two hawkmoon from Xur? I've got enough light level for nightfall and stuff now!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah it was actually my first "legit" exotic from TTK (that I didn't farm or purchase) then yesterday I got the 4th horseman I WANT MY TRUTH BACK DAGGUMIT


----------



## Hansotek

evshrug said:


> I only saw it 2am this morning, but did everyone pickup (or already have) a year two hawkmoon from Xur? I've got enough light level for nightfall and stuff now!



I got it too. And my Warlock just hit 280!


----------



## kazsud

I'm saving legendary marks for the Truth now


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> I'm saving legendary marks for the Truth now


 
  
 I just bought it yesterday IT'S AS AWESOME AS EVER!!!


----------



## Vividcard

I don't know about the rest of you, but after spending 30 bucks on the last to "Expansions" I just can't justify the additional $40.00... Is it really worth it?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

vividcard said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but after spending 30 bucks on the last to "Expansions" I just can't justify the additional $40.00... Is it really worth it?


 
  
 Hey welcome to the forum (again???). But yes this expansion isn't actually an expansion like the DLC this is a FULL game that's even larger than vanilla Destiny was. I've been  getting more time to play the quests recently and still haven't the time to even start working on my other 2 characters yet. The story line is actually a thing now (though granted still could've been a little longer on the cut scenes but hey at least things are starting to make sense) , and there's a ton of random stuff to do on patrol that actually makes patrolling worth something now.


----------



## Hansotek

vividcard said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but after spending 30 bucks on the last to "Expansions" I just can't justify the additional $40.00... Is it really worth it?


 
  
 I second many of Army's comments. The Taken King is more like Destiny 2 than another expansion. And the story content and character development is WAY better than it was in year one... which is to say, there IS an actual story now. There's a lot more stuff to do. And there are swords! SWORDS!!!! It's a way better value at $40 than any of the stuff Destiny has put out before.


----------



## Vividcard

army-firedawg said:


> Hey welcome to the forum (again???). But yes this expansion isn't actually an expansion like the DLC this is a FULL game that's even larger than vanilla Destiny was. I've been  getting more time to play the quests recently and still haven't the time to even start working on my other 2 characters yet. The story line is actually a thing now (though granted still could've been a little longer on the cut scenes but hey at least things are starting to make sense) , and there's a ton of random stuff to do on patrol that actually makes patrolling worth something now.


 


hansotek said:


> I second many of Army's comments. The Taken King is more like Destiny 2 than another expansion. And the story content and character development is WAY better than it was in year one... which is to say, there IS an actual story now. There's a lot more stuff to do. And there are swords! SWORDS!!!! It's a way better value at $40 than any of the stuff Destiny has put out before.


 
 I've heard some good things, but I already had to fight to play it as much as I did pre-TK... Is it worth fighting the wife to play some more lol. Because my friends are egging me on, I may well pull the trigger. But its just so hard to justify. I don't even know how/why I played so much the first time.
  
@Army-Firedawg Thanks for the welcome. New to the forum, def not new videogames/audio


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

vividcard said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but after spending 30 bucks on the last to "Expansions" I just can't justify the additional $40.00... Is it really worth it?




This isn't a typical 'expansion', this is literally like almost a new game. Yes, you have the old worlds, but the story missions and additions that have been added feels bigger than the last 3 expansions combined. It's a LOT to do. I have been playing nonstop for over a week, and I'm still not done questing. Think of it as Destiny 1.5.

I don't see the need for Truth when I have Telesto as my Void exotic. Rather just use a void Legendary rocket launcher to supplement Telesto's damage. Telesto is that good. That and it's my 306 weapon (took the original Black Spindle for infusion before Bungie nerfed it's atk spec).


I have a Charged Argonach rune, but I'm scared to go down into the depths alone. I need you guys tonight. In an hour 1/2. 


I have all three of my characters to at least 296. STILL trying to finish the High Value Target quest on each planet.

Also got the Ace of Spades exotic Hand Cannon from the Gunsmith. It's essentially a Fatebringer without the reload perk, substituted for the Maverick perk that adds a bullet with every precision kill. You can kill whole mobs without reloading once, especially with it's first node which is headshot city. I did the 30 precision kills bounty without reloading once. XD

It's still no Fatebringer, but it's the closest thing we have.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

vividcard said:


> I've heard some good things, but I already had to fight to play it as much as I did pre-TK... Is it worth fighting the wife to play some more lol. Because my friends are egging me on, I may well pull the trigger. But its just so hard to justify. I don't even know how/why I played so much the first time.
> 
> @Army-Firedawg Thanks for the welcome. New to the forum, def not new videogames/audio


 
  
 I figured but you're new to this forum  and you played because it's a fun addiction that's edged on when you've awesome people aka this lot here, to play with.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

YES! Got the Zhalo Supercell. Arc Primary. I didn't even know it was an RNG drop. Elemental Primaries have never been anything but Raid drops before.


----------



## Hansotek

mad lust envy said:


> YES! Got the Zhalo Supercell. Arc Primary. I didn't even know it was an RNG drop. Elemental Primaries have never been anything but Raid drops before.



I LOVE THAT GUN!!! The chain lightning perk rocks.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My Arminius is still better. I'm still unsure if I got it through the Gunsmith or random drop, but the 66-72 rounds of high ROF but with the lowdown ROF/Extra damage node, makes it an absolute monster. It's good to give up for serious encounters over any other primary. And it's only legendary. But Supercell is dope, and will be useful for Nightfalls.


----------



## Hansotek

Yeah, tough to beat a good high ROF auto rifle. I loved Truth Serum in year one. Just a bullet hose! I miss that huge mag. Pairing with that Focused Fire perk is just nasty though.


----------



## lenroot77

The supercell just wrecks low level guys and with the double kills adding to your super meter it's a boss! Think it's the only elemental primary to my knowledge thus far. When playing solo I still prefer red death though. 

Mad this week's lvl 3 court is pretty easy... Doesn't require as much coordination as last week's mini-crota. Just need 4 or 5 people. Last week on more than one ocassion I saw people picking up the sword and killing adds with it! Smh 

Sounds like the hunter exotic ace of spades is better than the Titan exotic auto rifle. Imo the Fabian strategy doesn't justify an exotic slot. 

I'm not a fusion rifle guy but the telesto sounds like a monster.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

@lenroot77 By chance you have any more recipricole runes that's all I'm lacking on that quest and for the life of me I can't get any. Also super cell has a hidden ability that restores ammo sometimes. I noticed this quite a bit this morning when I did a speed run to finish the last of the story line quests I had left and just shot and shot and shot and still had 30 rounds left. The only thing I noticed when this triggered is each time I noticed me shooting for a while I had 3 or more enemies connected (it wasn't every time but enough that I noticed [the ammo thing]).
  
 Also I just got the gemini and that thing is a really good scout rifle, super accurate.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> @lenroot77
> By chance you have any more recipricole runes that's all I'm lacking on that quest and for the life of me I can't get any. Also super cell has a hidden ability that restores ammo sometimes. I noticed this quite a bit this morning when I did a speed run to finish the last of the story line quests I had left and just shot and shot and shot and still had 30 rounds left. The only thing I noticed when this triggered is each time I noticed me shooting for a while I had 3 or more enemies connected (it wasn't every time but enough that I noticed [the ammo thing]).
> 
> Also I just got the gemini and that thing is a really good scout rifle, super accurate.




Yes I do, I'll be on in the next hour and then later tonight.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Yes I do, I'll be on in the next hour and then later tonight.


 
  
 AWESOME!! Ya mind if I mooch of ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 EDIT: I'll be on around my usual 2300ish


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol I did the Level 3 court with just one random. It's a pain, but it's not impossible. I took almost half her life in one cycle with just Telesto while the random was keeping the Hive away. Whatever you do, don't be that guy jumping up to her platform to sword her. I was that guy.... A lot. Best to play it defensively there. I suggest equipping a Machine Gun for Level 3 Courts.

I don't have much to do in the game outside of the raid and Crucible stuff that will not be touched, so tomorrow I'm in for Court farming. I have a bunch of Reciprocal runes, and some unfilled Stolen and Antiquated runes, so I'll be spending some time finishing all that nonsense tomorrow.

Oh, and I'm very sad that I accidentally dismantled Susanoo, the Warlock's specific fusion rifle. SMFH. Tlaloc is pretty neat, though not Exotic worthy, and I feel Boolean Geminj is the better Scout Exotic while not being restricted to one character like Tlaloc. Probably good for Crucible more than anything. I can't give up my Exotic slot for stuff that is easily outdone by my Legendary. I compared the damage between my Arminius and Zhalo Supercell. Supercell was very slightly stronger, but Arminius had double the rounds in the magazine at essentially the same ROF when aiming. So yeah, Arminius all the way. Was about 95% of the damage.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So it seems Arminius D IS from the Gunsmith. I'm telling you guys, buy the orders when it comes up again. 3 if you have to, since the perk rolls are slightly random. You want one with Focused Fire, which I hear has a 33% chance of appearing. Without it, its just an unwieldy bullet hose. With it, its basically a middle RoF auto rifle with a ridiculously large mag. The other stuff I got was extra range atvthe expensive of some reload speed, but since it's reload was already very fast, you basically lose nothing and gain range. It's also quite accurate too.

As usual, chosen perks may add or reduce damage, so perhaps it may have the same damage spec as Zhalo Supercell.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm trying to get the AR you keep talking about what's it's FULL name again and you got that from the gunsmith orders correct?
  
 Also you have lv3 runes? Can I mooch off ya tonight I need that


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Didn't bring my PS4 tonight.

Arminius D, under the Hakke orders. He was selling it last week, I believe. You'll have to wait and see if he has it next week.






I dunno why the app says it's a 40-ish round AR. Bullet HOSE ARs are always high mags. Mine definitely isn't 40-ish rounds. It's 72 normally, 66 with the extra range/slower reload perk. 66 is PLENTY, and extra range is always good for ARs.

Next time it appears again, totally hope for the Crowd Control + Focused Fire roll. I got Army of One on my first perk slot, which is a waste (Grenade/Melee cooldown

Also, my range is like double that of the screen grab, and my Stability is also like double the bar, lol. Impact is also higher due to Focused Fire. Seriously, once you get it, every other primary just kinda sucks. Except Hawkmoon, lol. Obviously, Arminius isn't the best for long range, which is why I have Black Spindle/other Sniper to take the long range stuff out.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

PSA: Findaing the materials for the exotic sword from farming is a ROYAL pain. The rumor that it takes between 3-6 hours is very true. I'm going on 4 and need 3 more. But sooooo many people and videos say it's worth it so I'm a pushing hard. 
  
 On a off side note how'd you guys who attended RMAF like it? Any awesome products you're excited about (I wanna hear more about the LCD-4 if it's worth the 4k price over the LCD2.2 or the coveted HEk?


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> On a off side note how'd you guys who attended RMAF like it? Any awesome products you're excited about (I wanna hear more about the LCD-4 if it's worth the 4k price over the LCD2.2 or the coveted HEk?


 
  
 I posted impressions here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/782818/2015-canjam-rmaf-impressions-thread-october-2-4-2015/45#post_11967750
  
 Fair warning though, I only commented on things _*that really blew me away *_(which are all ultra expensive, too). I'm only saying this because a few people thought I might have been over-hyping things. Um, no. I had mixed feelings on plenty of products, but I'm not going to do write-ups for like, 300 different things. I'll give you the bullet points on 6 products that I think are game changers plus two products that I know a lot of people are curious about (Dharma and Beyer T1 Mk2).
  
 If you're curious about anything else I might have tried, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Interesting, The LCD4 was my biggest interest that and the HEx (mainly in the price and differences) but I love the look of Audeze's they're my dream headphone and I'd love a chance to listen to a pair someday (those and a hifiman product). Did you listen to any DAP's. That's what I'm looking into buying in the next 6 months or so that and the BifrostMB but I'm really wanting a good DAP. Right now I'm looking at the AKjr.


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> Interesting, The LCD4 was my biggest interest that and the HEx (mainly in the price and differences) but I love the look of Audeze's they're my dream headphone and I'd love a chance to listen to a pair someday (those and a hifiman product). Did you listen to any DAP's. That's what I'm looking into buying in the next 6 months or so that and the BifrostMB but I'm really wanting a good DAP. Right now I'm looking at the AKjr.



The AK stuff sounds fantastic. Their prices are stupid high though. You should take a look at the Questyle QPR1R. AxelCloris loves it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Nowadays, if it's not wireless, I don't want it. I'm contemplating selling my X2 for something wireless, because I'm at that point of my life. Still waiting on Sennheiser to sell an RS220 successor. RS185 doesn't seem to be it.

As for the Exotic Sword Quests, I'm not down for that grind, and there is no way in any of the 7th circles of hell that I see myself wasting an exotic slot for a Heavy that isn't the Sleeper Simulant. Swords are awesome, but a Legendary sword serves the purpose until SS is obtainable. SS is essentially the new Ballerhorn because of it's near instant max damage without the rocket travel. Reminds me of that one heavy Spartan laser in Halo 3 that is basically insta kill everything it lands on.

I'm no longer about collecting every exotic in the game. Sure I'd like to have it all, but it's not something I'm gonna waste hours grinding for, especially with stuff needing Crucible for. I don't even care that there are cheeses for Crucible steps. I'm serious that there's nothing that makes me wanna go into that torture, even if it was 100 marks per partcicipation.

I may eventually just do Iron Banner torture if they hand out Light 310 stuff, but that's it. There is an actual use for that stuff.


----------



## Hansotek

Wow, I just looked up the Sleeper Simulant on Youtube. WANT!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah but noone knows how to get one yet I think it opens after you've
  
 1.) Collected all 50 fragments
 2.) Collected a fart ton of those relic things you turn into the gunsmith for 250exp
 3.) Completed all storyline quests
  
 But @Mad Lust Envy check out <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbIHrdK64cs&ab_channel=MoreConsole> before you cast final verdict on the swords cause they're pretty awesome.
  
@Evshrug thanks a TON man for the super indepth impressions on products and your experience at CANJAM I really enjoyed the insight. 
  
@Hansotek I'm thinking the AKjr isn't to bad at 500. Gentleman can in today with the ak240 (absolutely beautiful but I will NOT spend 2500 on a DAP) and he said he hated Fiio's UI in the X5v2 but that one DAP you said @AxelCloris likes is gorgeous and the specks on it look really impressive. What's the price on it I couldn't find it?


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> Yeah but noone knows how to get one yet I think it opens after you've
> 
> 1.) Collected all 50 fragments
> 2.) Collected a fart ton of those relic things you turn into the gunsmith for 250exp
> ...



$900 for the Questyle. I think Stillhart is actually working on a comparison review of the Questyle and an AK... Or maybe just reviewing them both. Both of those dudes know way more about DAPs than I do.


----------



## Stillhart

hansotek said:


> $900 for the Questyle. I think @Stillhart is actually working on a comparison review of the Questyle and an AK... Or maybe just reviewing them both. Both of those dudes know way more about DAPs than I do.


 
  
 I'll be reviewing the QP1R on Head-fi and the AK100ii is just a loaner.  I may or may not mention it in the review as it's the closest AK price-wise.  So far, both are pretty darned nice in their own ways.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Aww man the queststyle is say over my comfort range right now im budgetting on saving up around 500 for one max (until i can get onto a fd [praying])


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I saw all the things the swords do. Gimmicks. Not worth wasting the exotic slot for. No heavy was, aside from the Gjallarhorn for burning bosses, and Nightfall stuff. the Exotic Sword implications for Crucible use means absolutely nothing to me as well.

And the video dismisses the fact that legendary swords block the same things as the Exotic swords. That's the best thing about the swords, blocking things that would normally kill you. Legendaries do that. The sword specific specials are cool, but nothing that will turn the tide.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

*le sigh* mad you're so hard to please. But i still love ya

EDIT: Also mad check it out secret room in the Paradox mission during the daily https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfWI3l1xTlI


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I came home sick as a dog. I just woke up. Wanna help me on the daily?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

:/ I'll help ya if you're on tomorrow night hope ya feel better though man sucks to hear ur sick.


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Aww man the queststyle is say over my comfort range right now im budgetting on saving up around 500 for one max (until i can get onto a fd [praying])




Check out the QP1, it launches next month at $599.

In unrelated news, I have returned to Destiny. Screw you all.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> Check out the QP1, it launches next month at $599.
> 
> In unrelated news, I have returned to Destiny. Screw you all.


 
  
 I can stretch for 600 it'll still be a few months for saving (just bought my customs so I'm now broke) plus YYAAYYYY you're back *runs in slow motion to give a jumping hug*
  
 ALSO _*YOU MUST ALL WATCH THIS!*_!! You're welcome......I died, but also tipped my hat for that's a lot of well you'll know what I mean


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> In unrelated news, I have returned to Destiny. Screw you all.


 
  
@AxelCloris has joined your fireteam.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yay, got the Jade Rabbit as a NF reward. I didn't think it was in my loot pool, considering I got literally almost every other random exotic drop.

Looks like a good candidate for PVP, not that it matters to me.

I expected a cool gunshot sound, but it's pretty standard. Ah well.


----------



## AxelCloris

hansotek said:


> @AxelCloris has joined your fireteam.


 
  
 Ok, this is both epic and awesome. +1 internets to you, sir. This GIF just screams "bitches and hos!"
  
 If any of you fine folks are down for some fireteaming tonight, I'll be on as soon as I submit my RMAF show coverage. I have a good deal of it completed, so it shouldn't be too long after 5pm eastern.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So messing around with the Sleeper Simulant, it seems to take good and bad things from rockets and fusion rifles. SS hits whatever it is pointed at, meaning stability is absolutely worthless with it. The time between shots is much too long to waste the benefit of range on stability. Also, like the Vex Mythoclast, it does crits, setting it apart from rocket launcher/normal fusion rifles. Downside is zero splash damage, so in many situations, rockets are a much better bet. I wouldn't count on its ricochet rounds.

I suggest using it as a single target burn weapon, for when you're trying to kill something in a hurry. For the most part, single targets tend to be the easy part of big mob fights, where adds are what cause problems.

So as cool as it is, I still recommend a good rocket over SS.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

How do you have SS already? The quest just unlocked yesterday and you have to wait till Wednesday for the next part?

EDIT: So it's only a daily reset thing? Really? The big coveted weapon that's the center point and the Ghorn beater is attained in a day via quests that are honestly pretty easy. Oh well another Grimoire card bites the dust


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's another gimmick weapon that won't really replace anything. For the amount of damage that it does (which is great for stationary targets), the exotic slot is still better spent on the Black Spindle which is also a stationary target killer, and can dish out basically the same amount of damage, while leaving the heavy slot open for rockets, etc.

Fun for a little while, not going to be something people WANT to use on serious missions.


----------



## Evshrug

Christine just texted me "Why are you blasting Backstreet Boys?"
Uh... Recovery!
"I thought it was NSync honey!" #successkid
"A rookie mistake."
T_T


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hahaha


----------



## AxelCloris

I spent some time playing through the story last night with Hansotek. Pretty enjoyable so far. The cutscenes are awesome. I'll be playing some more this evening after I get home from the office. Since my RMAF report is done, I can start as soon as I get home. Anyone who's down for some gaming is welcome to join me.
  
 I hit 40 last night, so I'm able to access a lot of the content now. I'm open to pretty much anything.


----------



## Evshrug

Hope you have some strange coins to feed Xur, you'll want to get something 290 defense to get more light... Light equipped changes the light values of engrams turned in to the Cryptarch, and you need at least 240 for Nightfall and stuff. Easier when played with friends.


----------



## kazsud

mad lust envy said:


> It's another gimmick weapon that won't really replace anything. For the amount of damage that it does (which is great for stationary targets), the exotic slot is still better spent on the Black Spindle which is also a stationary target killer, and can dish out basically the same amount of damage, while leaving the heavy slot open for rockets, etc.
> 
> Fun for a little while, not going to be something people WANT to use on serious missions.


 
  
  
 I still need the Black Spindle :/


----------



## AxelCloris

evshrug said:


> Hope you have some strange coins to feed Xur, you'll want to get something 290 defense to get more light... Light equipped changes the light values of engrams turned in to the Cryptarch, and you need at least 240 for Nightfall and stuff. Easier when played with friends.


 
  
 I have a relatively decent stack of strange coins. I think I may have around 60 or so.
  
 Edit: nope, only 46. Still, that can get me the gloves Xur is selling today.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> I spent some time playing through the story last night with Hansotek. Pretty enjoyable so far. The cutscenes are awesome. I'll be playing some more this evening after I get home from the office. Since my RMAF report is done, I can start as soon as I get home. Anyone who's down for some gaming is welcome to join me.
> 
> I hit 40 last night, so I'm able to access a lot of the content now. I'm open to pretty much anything.


 
  
 Nice! I should be on tonight, too.  How many more missions did you do? Did you get to Regicide yet?


----------



## AxelCloris

hansotek said:


> Nice! I should be on tonight, too.  How many more missions did you do? Did you get to Regicide yet?


 
  
 I only did the one additional mission before heading to bed. I reached the point where my ghost to me to get the hell out of dodge, and I did, followed by the 3 doors that needed the keys to unlock.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I should be on tonight, too.  How many more missions did you do? Did you get to Regicide yet?
> ...


 
  
 You're almost there! 2 more to go before Regicide, and then the mission directly after that basically unlocks everything else.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Have a day off but yet my internet isn't working AxelCloris I BLAME YOU!!!!!! *super angry grumpy face* guess I'll get some reviews done i suppose


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Have a day off but yet my internet isn't working @AxelCloris I BLAME YOU!!!!!! *super angry grumpy face* guess I'll get some reviews done i suppose


 

 Yup, all my fault. Muwahaha.
  
 You should call Time Warner Cable and see if you hear my voice. You just might...


----------



## Evshrug

*Shrug*

Someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Already called twice last 2 days but no voice  just some foreigner I could hardly understand on adv. tech. supp. 

But I really hope so I think he'd/you'll enjoy the position talked aboit very very much and I wish nothing but the absolute best.

EDIT:Though you both my number so fell free to call in my time of loneliness and antisocialism


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> So it seems Arminius D IS from the Gunsmith. I'm telling you guys, buy the orders when it comes up again. 3 if you have to, since the perk rolls are slightly random. You want one with Focused Fire, which I hear has a 33% chance of appearing. Without it, its just an unwieldy bullet hose. With it, its basically a middle RoF auto rifle with a ridiculously large mag. The other stuff I got was extra range atvthe expensive of some reload speed, but since it's reload was already very fast, you basically lose nothing and gain range. It's also quite accurate too.
> 
> As usual, chosen perks may add or reduce damage, so perhaps it may have the same damage spec as Zhalo Supercell.


 
  
 Oooooh, this guy didn't like your gun.
  
 https://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/3ocnmd/weapons_you_should_pick_up_part_2_electric/
  
 "The Arminius-D didn’t make it because I personally think its impact is a bit too damn low, and its range and stability are pretty ass."


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Be clearly didn't get it with Focused Fire. It's damage is basically MED ROF Auto Rifle damage with a huge clip.


BTW guys, we should get a fireteam going and farming Omnigul for the Grasp of Malok pulse rifle which is like a reskinned Oversoul Edict.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Be clearly didn't get it with Focused Fire. It's damage is basically MED ROF Auto Rifle damage with a huge clip.
> 
> 
> BTW guys, we should get a fireteam going and farming Omnigul for the Grasp of Malok pulse rifle which is like a reskinned Oversoul Edict.


 
  
 I'm game for today HEY let's all try the raid out!! Really get the fireteam together I'LL BRING RELIC IRON!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

mad lust envy said:


> BTW guys, we should get a fireteam going and farming Omnigul for the Grasp of Malok pulse rifle which is like a reskinned Oversoul Edict.


 
  
 I'd be down for trying this sometime.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

She also gives out an Omnigul Bond, I assume for the Warlock. I want it.

As always with new weapon drops that aren't exotics or sold by vendors, RNGeezus can make or break a weapon. The complaints about Arminius are low Impact and Range? Well, Focused Fire = Impact for slower ROF (which is a huge benefit for those crazy high ROF weapons like the Arminius), and I got a perk that raises range AND Stability for a smaller clip. 72 rounds down to 66. That's 66 rounds of medium ROF AR type weapons that usually have something like 24 rounds in the clip. So...yeah. Come at me bros. I just wish mine had Crowd Control for extra damage after kills for even more Auto Rifle OPness. I got stuck with the kills = meless/grenade cooldown. Still, the other perks make up for it.

BTW guys, the ONE weapon you want to buy is the Hung Jury scout rifle from Dead Orbit. It's beastly and has Firefly. Also, Triple Tap, meaning 3 precision hits = 1 round back, making it's clip a lot larger than it seems. It has near max stability so precision hits are super easy. I would definitely forego the extra ammo perk for the extra range/stability one (Smallbore). Scout rifles aren't reliant on clip size, and with triple tap, it makes it a non-issue.

Seriously, when you need consistent long range, the Hung Jury is kinda OP as far as Scouts go. Dunno What Bungie was thinking by making it so easy to acquire. Vendor weapons tend to have bad perks. I can't see the Hung Jury having a better random stat roll, checking out it's perk list.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So I made the change.....I've officially sworn allegiance to Dead Orbit (for at least a week but we'll seem, but I'm honestly just shader and ship hunting). I completed New Monarchy quest and got the exotic butt cape so I'm trying out DO for I remember I always loved their heavy weapons. I'm really liking the new raid only got to finish the priest (friend staying with us needed to go to bed ) but it's super fun so far. ALSO for those who care I've finally found my next phone. Yes I was set on the Sony Z5 and said I wouldn't get another LG but go figure they unveil this piece of awesomeness http://www.androidcentral.com/hands-lg-v10-newer-bigger-smartphone-family (ESS Sabre dac and amp)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you bought the Suros ARI-41 package last week from the Gunsmith, make sure to choose the version with Focused Fire. It's basically a Suros Regime without the Health regen and Exotic status. It's damn good, has long range with the right nodes, 43 slow/powerful rounds per clip. Definitely a contender to replace my Arminius. It has longer range and more damage per bullet, though about 20 less rounds than my node specific Arminius. Trade offs, as Arminius handles mobs better due to faster fire and more rounds, and the damage isn't significantly less. (191 damage vs 160 on specific targets). The ARI-41 is a lot more manageable for longer distance targets.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Dualy noted for I actually did pick up one (at least I think I've been so busy this week I haven't even so much as logged on).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, got the Omnigul Bond! Wanted the Grasp of Maolk, but I'll take it, lol.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So... Hunter is broken right now. If you have a Graviton Forfeit exotic helm and the Quiver node for Shadow Shot, you basically have unlimited super (shoot one or two arrows, hit the options button twice to go to the menu and back out, and boom your super is filled as if you didn;t use it). Just tested this on the Omnigul strike, and it does work. I shudder to think what Crucible looks like at the moment. I don't trust humanity to play PVP fairly, and this will mean Hunters will be absolutely dominating. Iron banner must be a mess. Trials tomorrow will be as well.

This could be useful for the Raid, as you can keep enemies tethered indefinitely, meaning constant crit damage without needed to aim for crit spots.Black Spindle mission too.

Hope Bungie fixes this soon. I personally don't feel it's all TOO useful for PVE as your damage output falls.

I would assume this paired with weapons that refill the mag when supers are cast = Jesus Christ.


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah well... I don't have a graviton forfeit, lol!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Anyone try the glass thingy yet from XUR? Also I FREAKING FOR BLACK SPINDLE FINALLY!!!!!! Took my group 3 tries to do it and we got to the end with 5 min left each time but daggon still tough. What's funny is I've yet to even shoot a single bullet outta it. Also anyone up for helping me with my exotic sword mission? I'm finally on the last part and it didn't go so well with me and @Hansotek.....we got out butt capes kicked.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Anyone try the glass thingy yet from XUR? Also I FREAKING FOR BLACK SPINDLE FINALLY!!!!!! Took my group 3 tries to do it and we got to the end with 5 min left each time but daggon still tough. What's funny is I've yet to even shoot a single bullet outta it. Also anyone up for helping me with my exotic sword mission? I'm finally on the last part and it didn't go so well with me and @Hansotek.....we got out butt capes kicked.


 
  
 Woo, kicked butt capes!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So. For those about to finish the exotic sword quest. There IS a certain order you have to kill the bosses. And off you don't, then you've wasted the entire mission. 

You must leave the warden with the element of your chosen sword for alive then once you have the main boss with a sliver of health kill said warden THEN kill the boss.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

YYEESSSSS I've been this for MONTHS and those who've played with me know it but I backed off the story cause ya'll didn't seem to really care BUT Game Theory just did a video saying EVERYTHING I've been saying but with pretty pictures and clips that reference it. IF you're like myself or just generally want a mind blowing (or at least it did mine when I first came up with the theory) check out the video


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> I couldn't stop laughing


 
  
 Pretty much lol
  
 There are 4 people at my job that play Destiny but on XBOX One  I was gonna buy one and the game thinking you can log in/out charecters but you can't   
 Every morning all they talk about is the night before.... Temped to get one anyway but take time to level up :/


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Anyone try the glass thingy yet from XUR? Also I FREAKING FOR BLACK SPINDLE FINALLY!!!!!! Took my group 3 tries to do it and we got to the end with 5 min left each time but daggon still tough. What's funny is I've yet to even shoot a single bullet outta it. Also anyone up for helping me with my exotic sword mission? I'm finally on the last part and it didn't go so well with me and @Hansotek.....we got out butt capes kicked.


 
 Would love the have the Black Spindle


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> Would love the have the Black Spindle


 
 SUP missed ya man, and next time it's the daily I'll call you and we'll knock it out now that I'm a little higher level than even then with an exotic sword. Hey does anyone want to raid today like at in like 3 hours when I get off work? I actually have the Oryx checkpoint and have a general idea of how it works but had to leave and get Christina so I couldn't finish but I"M TOTALLYME for a fresh run though


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> SUP missed ya man, and next time it's the daily I'll call you and we'll knock it out now that I'm a little higher level than even then with an exotic sword. Hey does anyone want to raid today like at in like 3 hours when I get off work? I actually have the Oryx checkpoint and have a general idea of how it works but had to leave and get Christina so I couldn't finish but I"M TOTALLYME for a fresh run though


 
  
 I'd be down for a Black Spindle attempt in the future as well. I'm decently geared at 290 now so it shouldn't be impossible for me.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> I'd be down for a Black Spindle attempt in the future as well. I'm decently geared at 290 now so it shouldn't be impossible for me.


 
  
 Not at all I was 291 when I completed it and I'm 297/8 now with much better gear than before. But Kaz I miss ya mayne I swear I aint played with ya in heck n ever. How's everything going?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Soooo I just deleted Destiny when I was logging out from party chat. Yup now I'm sitting here redownloading all 18.5gb worth of updates......glorious


----------



## Hansotek

army-firedawg said:


> Soooo I just deleted Destiny when I was logging out from party chat. Yup now I'm sitting here redownloading all 18.5gb worth of updates......glorious


 
  
 Crap, that stinks. You didn't lose your save files, did you?


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Soooo I just deleted Destiny when I was logging out from party chat. Yup now I'm sitting here redownloading all 18.5gb worth of updates......glorious


 
  

  

  
 Hopefully you have decent internet speeds.
  
 Edit: First gif is viewing oddly, so have some Poppins as well.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> Hopefully you have decent internet speeds.
> 
> Edit: First gif is viewing oddly, so have some Poppins as well.


 
  
 In all honesty, I thought the glitchy Picard was a joke about slow internet speeds.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The image noise really sells the illusion of bad internet.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> Hopefully you have decent internet speeds.


 
  
 HMMMMM I wonder just which company I have and what speeds they provide hmmmmmmmm. BUT it's alright guys I'm already 4.8gb down just 11 somthing more to go WWWWWWHHHHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 
  
 Also I just learned that despite me reviewing products and having a nice assortment of stuff, I do not have a red white coax cable. So imma have to go to walmart and get one so I can listen to the Aune X1s that just came in today. *Sigh* Least I past my PT test yesterday. OH it's EVs Bday btw so make sure to make him know he should share his cookies with us .
  
 EDIT: To the guest reading the forum. Fret not about making an account and joining in on this sillyness. We'd love to get to know ya guys/gals. Regardless of what Consol y'all on join in on the forum1!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So that No Time To Explain final mission is.... ugh. Like really.

Army, you did it yet? I brought the PS4, but I'm wary of internet connection.

Also feel like they should've given it to us at 300 considering how tough the mission is. It's basically like the Thorn mission, though I guess maybe a little simpler because you can die as much as you want, no Darkness Zone.


----------



## Evshrug

Yeah, we never had to restart from the beginning of the mission, even though we died a lot. It was easiest with two void hunters and a bubble-shield Titan with that perk which blinds enemies that enter the bubble... The two hunters would take turns steal thing through the entry to the bigger area where they could put some shots on the boss until they died, using supers on the 6-8 minotars (lvl 42) at the entrance to keep the gatekeeper's anger up past 100%.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah I got it last night awesome weapon absolutely loving the feel of it. May even take over red death as my choice pvp primary. Now I'm working on the curse thing hand cannon since I got the weapon guy to lv 5. Definitely got the shaft with my nightfall rewards. Did they make the payouts better yes but really a 290 ghost and 1 strange coin, come on. But I'd still take that light years over freaking ascendant materials that used to drop.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Gunsmith quest will tell you to wait until next Wednesday...yay. I won't be playing games that whole week...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> The Gunsmith quest will tell you to wait until next Wednesday...yay. I won't be playing games that whole week...


 
  
 Yup most quest on here seem to have that weekly reset clock and aww  hopefully it's for you doing something fun.


----------



## lenroot77

Got this in a crucible drop the other day... Army of one, crowd control and hand laid stock... Could be a beast. Haven't tried it yet...anyone used this one yet? 

Flavor text is cool too.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Got this in a crucible drop the other day... Army of one, crowd control and hand laid stock... Could be a beast. Haven't tried it yet...anyone used this one yet?
> 
> Flavor text is cool too.




I haven't but it looks pretty darned cool. Any stability increases?


----------



## lenroot77

Yep I can equip small bore or hand laid stock.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Yep I can equip small bore or hand laid stock.




Win, so win. Couldn't be anymore of a win if it won a winning winner.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Supposed to be a prototype of Red Death, yet it's an Auto Rifle... *** Bungie. You could at least keep them in the same weapon class.

BTW, I have been comparing some Auto Rifles myself, and really, if you can get a med/high rof with Focused Fire, it really makes the high damage, low ROF/low mag auto rifles obsolete. Near the same damage, with much bigger mag and similar ROF once you aim. Ideally, you want something with range perks WITH Focused Fire. I forgot which one I got today, but it's pretty damn good. Not an Arminius, but has like double the range, which is a good trade off.

I was fighting some Taken Champions today and compared Arminius with Focused Fire vs Red Death/No Time To Explain/Suros ARI-41/Hung Jury, and there really is no contest. Arminius's time to kill is MUCH faster than the others. I'm starting to think this gun is a hidden gem for sure. I didn't need to snipe or rocket at all. Arminius by myself took down the Champions no problem. Actually made me a little disappointed with No Time To Explain.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm not off put by it being an auto. It's very common for developers to experiment with different design concepts before deciding which works best for what they're trying to accomplish. I honestly wouldn't be surprised to find that same text on a scout rifle or even a hand cannon. just makes sense. But I agree with your focused fire analogy completely. I've foudn a few myself and LOVE using them, for exactly what you said.
  
 ALSO be jealous, I did hive event on the dreadnaught, nothing special just where the ogre spawns and thought nothing of it when I killed him until I seen an EXOTIC ENGRAM drop!!!! I was like wwwhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? I didn't have any 3 of coins or something like that so it was completely RNG. I was stoked until I seen it was a primary and the ONLY non class specific exotic primary I don't have was Jade Rabbit so I was sooo bummed so I finished doing my patrol and went to cash it in before I got off and BAMMMM JADE FREAKING RABBIT!!!! I was like no way! so I now have all primary (n.c.s) exotics and have been hearing nothing but good things (except the mag size) about JR.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol, I've had it forever now. It's a good sniper replacement. I feel it's only really viable with a Gunslinger for Gunslinger's Trance, because the JR has a boatloiad of recoil. GT offsets it quite a bit.

It's really damn powerful, and I suggest the custom optics for longer range 'sniping'. It still works well up close even with the custom optics.

Still, hardly a replacement for your best primaries weapons, IMHO. It's something I'd put for stuff you stay away from, like Valus T'Aurc. So if you're someone that would spend a few seconds swapping weapons here and there, it's a good alt weapon. All around, other Scout Rifles are more viable, like the Warlock's Tlaloc and ever popular (for good reason) Dead Orbit's Hung Jury.

If you're someone like me that only uses Supers when absolutely necessary, Tlaloc is soooo good. It gains super high ROF for a Scout Rifle at the same base damage as it's normally slow ROF, with better handling stats. Like, it literally transforms into a beastly weapon just for holding your Super.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Which described me perfectly cause I rarely use my super unless as you say it's crunch time (which is why I love the Sunbreakers ability of increasing melee and grenade recharge rate). But I'm rarely on my Warlock which on that note I really hate class specific anything except armor and honestly even then sometimes makes me growl, but weapons really? Comeon! But whateva I suppose. BUT I also forgot I don't have ToM yet (just need to beat oryx) so I'm missing another non c.s. exotic.
  
 Watched Datto's live stream of the hard mode raid and man I wanna raid sooo bad. Obviously need to get some armor etc... from normal mode first so I can finally get over 300 (lol I feel it's like vanilla forever 29 destiny all over haha).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I been stuck at 299 with all three characters, tell me about it.


----------



## akatsuki

You guys gotta raid earlier, I was doing some right at 285ish and can get two guys to 305ish. Once you hit 300, you can do two things to advance further:
  
 1. Find groups that will carry your ass through HM Oryx. You can do most of the early stages without being 310, but Oryx is a bitch. So maybe get together with like minded friends and just do the raid and end before doing Oryx.
  
 2. Start farming exotics with vanguard strike playlist with 3oC, decode them to 310 and infuse them freely to get one of your guys to 310. I am starting to do this, but kind of half-assing.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha akatsuki we gotta get oir butts to 300 before we do any of that  forever 29 all over again


----------



## lenroot77

akatsuki said:


> You guys gotta raid earlier, I was doing some right at 285ish and can get two guys to 305ish. Once you hit 300, you can do two things to advance further:
> 
> 1. Find groups that will carry your ass through HM Oryx. You can do most of the early stages without being 310, but Oryx is a bitch. So maybe get together with like minded friends and just do the raid and end before doing Oryx.
> 
> 2. Start farming exotics with vanguard strike playlist with 3oC, decode them to 310 and infuse them freely to get one of your guys to 310. I am starting to do this, but kind of half-assing.




Farming exotics at 310 works to a point u won't get to 310 though... There are no exotic boots, ghosts, artifacts or class items that drop from engrams.

Edit: u can get a 310 artifact from completing the raid on normal.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Finally made it to to oryx fight. Golgoroth was interesting and the sisters I found really fun. I'm really liking the aspects of this raid and the potential to be really quick when everyone knows all the roles of the fight not just theirs. So far I just need to learn the oryx fight and being the gaze holder ew and also the sequence caller but I don't see much to that. My Warlock is ALMOST ready to go raiding if I can just get a rare pair of boots to break me over 290 and even more booties shalt be kicked.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Also, Bungie started this years Halloween event. Something in the tower Twitter said. I still have my 5 pumpkin heads from last year XD
  
 EDIT: Prof. Browman (YT) made a video showing what it is and OMGSH I want to go home and play so bad right now ! It looks so fun and yes very silly and qwirky but I love it!!!!!


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Also, Bungie started this years Halloween event. Something in the tower Twitter said. I still have my 5 pumpkin heads from last year XD
> 
> EDIT: Prof. Browman (YT) made a video showing what it is and OMGSH I want to go home and play so bad right now ! It looks so fun and yes very silly and qwirky but I love it!!!!!




Tribute very cool... It's pretty funny when u go seeneris the first time.


----------



## lenroot77

lenroot77 said:


> Tribute very cool... It's pretty funny when u go seeneris the first time.




It is very cool*
When u go see eris*

Haha ... Tribute??? Lol

Have to say it's fun, it seems that they would like people to do micro transactions... But it doesn't seemed too forced.


----------



## AxelCloris

I must hunt down more of the paper glue.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

*teary face* I wanna plaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## lenroot77

Axel did u play any crucible? U get candy for kills! Maybe pve is the same?


----------



## AxelCloris

lenroot77 said:


> Axel did u play any crucible? U get candy for kills! Maybe pve is the same?




I played some, need to get 4 more sword kills in crucible to complete a quest. I think the quests are the only way to get glue outside of paying for it.


----------



## kazsud

axelcloris said:


> I played some, need to get 4 more sword kills in crucible to complete a quest. I think the quests are the only way to get glue outside of paying for it.I finished mine suday


 
  
 I finished mine sunday. Can't remember what the next part is.


----------



## lenroot77

FYI guys I dismantled a legendary mask last not and it yields paper and glue.


----------



## AxelCloris

Hey Army, this seems like relevant information.
  
 https://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/3qjgr5/jackolytes_raid_bad_idea/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

LMFBO yeah no kidding!!! I was so pissed, it ALSO shows up every time you shoot a round (at least with the boolean gemini). First time I ever used it too >Xo


----------



## nickisnoob

I stopped playing after dark below... how are the new expansions?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

nickisnoob said:


> I stopped playing after dark below... how are the new expansions?


 
  
 Well then welcome back my friend. And HoW was good (not great but good nonetheless) but a serious gamer will play through the content very quickly. The new year 2 stuff I'm really enjoying really well and the new light system is awesome. Really allows one to make a character look the way they want without worrying about light level. 
  
 Story is finally existent, still very lack luster but IT'S AT LEAST GOING SOMEWHERE!! 
  
 The missions and even patrol have imo really cool and fun new mechanics that sometimes can't be completed by one person alone which is an aspect I actually enjoy.
  
 Finally the raid is amazing! They've taken the good things from both previous raids and meshed them together. It takes a while to complete but does maintain the potential to be ran through at a reasonable pace if everyone is on their game.
  
 If you've a PS4 hit me up sometime we'll play together


----------



## nickisnoob

army-firedawg said:


> Well then welcome back my friend. And HoW was good (not great but good nonetheless) but a serious gamer will play through the content very quickly. The new year 2 stuff I'm really enjoying really well and the new light system is awesome. Really allows one to make a character look the way they want without worrying about light level.
> 
> Story is finally existent, still very lack luster but IT'S AT LEAST GOING SOMEWHERE!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow sounds great, you might've convinced me to get back into destiny.
  
 Will hit you up if i do!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

That'd be awesome, look forward to playin with ya


----------



## AxelCloris

Anyone familiar with uploading content to YouTube from the PS4? I have no idea why the resolution is so low. [Edit] Well it looks fine here, so I don't have any problem with the upload I guess.
  

  
 Anyway, this is the end of my first and last great PvP streak. It was so nice of them to charge down the hallway single file.


----------



## Hansotek

axelcloris said:


> Anyone familiar with uploading content to YouTube from the PS4? I have no idea why the resolution is so low. [Edit] Well it looks fine here, so I don't have any problem with the upload I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is the end of my first and last great PvP streak. It was so nice of them to charge down the hallway single file.




  
 What was that, 5 in a row? I still can't figure out why you think you're so bad at PvP. _I'M_ the one that's bad a PvP!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

We should do a pvp hour in our full 6 man group, also couple days ago (tues I think) me and Axel were finally able to finish the darned raid. Lost count of how many times we've made it to Oryx only for us to go to bed for it being late and unable to get together and finish it. BUT NOT THIS TIME!!! I must say I absolutely love this raid, every mechanic is fun and interesting and really places importance on EVERYONE knowing their role and job, for if more than 1 person dies at a times Good chance of it being a wipe. EW and I gotta raid hand cannon that I can unfuse with my Red Death so I can make it my primary, soooo happy/excited!
  
 Also my Ambulance shift was pretty cool, gotta run some decent calls....ok mostly just BS but whatever I learned a lot haha.


----------



## AxelCloris

hansotek said:


> What was that, 5 in a row? I still can't figure out why you think you're so bad at PvP. _I'M_ the one that's bad a PvP!


 
  
Reaper is a 6 player multi-kill. The only reason I got it was because they came at me single file when I was spam electrocuting a choke point. Without their kindness, I'd never get a 6-multi any other way.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Alright so Tier 3 Court of Oryx this week is the "Boss". It's the something of Crota AND DOES _*REQUIRE COMPLETE *_team work with your group of 3 AND any randoms. It's essentially a hard mode crota on steroids (exact same game mechanics so DO NOT waste your ammo on Crota until you're ready to sword him) with the addition of taken ads that primarily pertain to the phalanxes that shoot you off the map. It's a potential super quick fight but unless EVERYONE cooperate INCLUDING randoms it will kick you royally in the ass. My tips and how we completed it (also my group was 304-312 our 3 randoms were 240-260 so that did add difficulty to this so YMMV)
  
 -All should have rockets eq'd
 -MIN. of 2 should have a very strong sniper (preferably solar i.e. Black Spindle)
 -Depending on how many you have (hopefully at LEAST 4)
      -1 person w/ sniper takes L wizard, 1 person takes R wizard
      -5 seconds after wizards spawn 1 person should use their heavy on the sword bearer (this person should also be who uses the sword)
      -1 person focus on the ads on L side of the field, 1 person focuses on the R side
 -Once ads are either completely gone or are at least manageable (this should take NMT 15-20secs.) All but swordbearer should rocket Crota
 -Sword bearer should stay REASONABLY CLOSE to Crota (it takes a good bit to get him down and his AOE is f'ing stupid)
 -Sword IF TIMED PERFECTLY will get a max on* 3* hits on Crota (he's kneeled for 5 seconds) there is then the 3 sec cooldown
 -IF TIMED PERFECTLY and there's a sufficing amount of damage you can repeat this reasonably twice but at most 2.25x (you may get another swing on the 3rd round)
  
 EDIT: Also the weekly is Valus T'aurc, and it's not that hard at all it's special bonus damage so just snipe and you're good. Takes about 15-20 minutes 
 Repeat the above steps 2-3 times, the mechanics are simple but teamwork and doing your roles are key. This is actually a really fun court to do and if you need the calcified fragment you should jump on this. I also in addition to the CF got 6 legendaries and 4 rares FROM THIS ONE FIGHT and I completely forgot to use a 3 of coins. I don't know if that's normal but I at least hit the jackpot.


----------



## AxelCloris

army-firedawg said:


> Alright so Tier 3 Court of Oryx this week is the "Boss". It's the something of Crota AND DOES _*REQUIRE COMPLETE *_team work with your group of 3 AND any randoms. It's essentially a hard mode crota on steroids (exact same game mechanics so DO NOT waste your ammo on Crota until you're ready to sword him) with the addition of taken ads that primarily pertain to the phalanxes that shoot you off the map. It's a potential super quick fight but unless EVERYONE cooperate INCLUDING randoms it will kick you royally in the ass. My tips and how we completed it (also my group was 304-312 our 3 randoms were 240-260 so that did add difficulty to this so YMMV)
> 
> -All should have rockets eq'd
> -MIN. of 2 should have a very strong sniper (preferably solar i.e. Black Spindle)
> ...


 
  
 Uh, I've 3-manned this with all randoms. It's not that tough...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Then ur just a boss sir


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Then ur just a boss sir


 

 I still need to do the Raid :/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> I still need to do the Raid :/


 
  
 HAHA if I could ever catch you on I've no problem doing it with you. I should have time Sunday evening when I get off work. I'm going to the UNC Duke game tomorrow and staying with family so.....well hmmmm @kazsud will you be on today around 11?
  
 How about you  @Mad Lust Envy @Hansotek @AxelCloris @Stillhart @Evshrug @lenroot77
  
 Or any guests or viewers that may be viewing this between now and then?


----------



## kazsud

If I can keep my eyes open


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> If I can keep my eyes open


 
  
 Then take ya a nap now ya old man!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oryx Court 3 can be done with one sword easy. Just need people to not be complete idiots. I always take the wizards out first with my AR. Shotgun the Swordbearer, as everyone else prepares to down 'Crota'. Hell, if I'm gunslinger, I basically drop Crota alone with the Celestial Nighthawk super, then pick up sword Quickly.

Problem with random is that it seems no one has played Crota, so they don't know when to shoot. I stopped trying with random unless they obviously know the routine.

I still need to raid too Kaz. I feel we've been left behind. Hell, even my clan always raids without me. So I kinda just lost the urge to play this game. 299 forever. I didn't even really start the festival either. I grabbed the First Curse quest, then immediately dropped it once I saw it was Crucible oriented. Ugh.


----------



## kazsud

I got the Sleeper Simulant last night. Loving it so far!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> I got the Sleeper Simulant last night. Loving it so far!




Heck yeah man that's awesome I'm still getting the feel for rather I like it or not it definitely has potential.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Very situational, and not generally useful vs Sword/Rocket though. It's cool where it does work well though. Like if you're on a Fireteam on the mini Crota at the Court. Two guys whip out Sleeper when he's ready to be brought down for sword user, and it's an instant down.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Aaahhh interesting I just may need to start playing with it some more


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

has to be two guys, because one guy with the Sleeper will never ever take him down, as his shield regenerates between Sleeper shots. If you're with a team of randos that don't help bring him down while you have the Sleeper, he'll basically be impossible to beat. Randoms are the ruiners of that battle.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

If they're uncooperative shoot yes but I've been getting lucky lately. Did the raid last night with all randos and we beat it in 47min. Plus all great personalities too. LFG just may bring back some faith from me just yet. If you're on today hit me up we'll get you leveled and have a run raid you said you're 299 which is easily raid level. Plus if you're like me and get a Ghost shell EVERY FRIGGIN TIME then that'll be plenty to put you over. Also on that note my reward for beating oryx last night WITH 20 SHARDS, was a flipping 300 shell.....yup that's is a 300 shell, for Oryx *le sigh*


----------



## Army-Firedawg

The nightfall is definitely doable solo (just did it) if you've Black Spindle but even then you have to be EXTREMELY patient for it's solar burn AND no recovery but increased armor. Got to Skolas no problem but took me about 15-20 finally killing him. The majors that spawn to keep you outta the tunnel will wreck you Soooooo darned much. But as a reward I gotta 294 chest......woot


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Happy Belated Thanksgiving erbody yall have a good Thanksgiving? How about black friday, find any good deals? I was ALMOST able to buy me a new pair of shoes but they's have no size 12 *insert big sad face meme*


----------



## Hansotek

Yeah, good times. Visiting the fam up in MN. You?

For BF, I got in on the MassDrop/Fostex TH-X00. Pretty excited about that.


----------



## lenroot77

hansotek said:


> Yeah, good times. Visiting the fam up in MN. You?
> 
> For BF, I got in on the MassDrop/Fostex TH-X00. Pretty excited about that.




Th-x90...me too me too!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

We went up to Christinas moms house for thanksgiving and visited she got suckered in to cooking everything so she couldn't really enjoy anything :/. I however royally enjoyed it all haha.

I didn't do any Bf shopping was hoping to buy some new running shoes for mine are almost 5yrs old with holes in the front and my SGT gets into me every still about it but apparently size 12 runnners are darned rare cause finding me a reasonably priced reasonable performance show is half impossible.

As for y'alls massdrop I'm excited to hear your impressions on them. Beautiful looking cans MLE really loved his 900s.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The TH-600 too. I have no doubt the TH-X00 is gonna be awesome. Hope you guys enjoy it. The only questionable thing I've seen about it is the pads. The opening seems a bit small, and may alter the sound/comfort/etc. Perhaps hunting some legit Fostex pads may help in the future. I don't trust Lawton pads, simpy because everyone always tries and justify modding purchases. I KNOW the Fostex pads sound good and feel good.


----------



## Evshrug

*Happy Thanksgiving!*



hansotek said:


> Yeah, good times. Visiting the fam up in MN. You?
> 
> For BF, I got in on the MassDrop/Fostex TH-X00. Pretty excited about that.



And the Liquid Carbon, you got that too.




mad lust envy said:


> The TH-600 too. I have no doubt the TH-X00 is gonna be awesome. Hope you guys enjoy it. The only questionable thing I've seen about it is the pads. The opening seems a bit small, and may alter the sound/comfort/etc. *snip*



All the descriptions of the Denon's and Fostex, I didn't think I'd like them. But gosh! Trying the TH900 on Fostex's über setup was tied for top-two hair-raising special sonic moments at RMAF! Radiohead's "House of Cards" was fantastic and special! The same headphone on Fostex's HP-A4 was not a subtle difference; same source file sounded reedy and a lot less engaging on the cheaper setup.

Little more balance between the mids and everything else will probably make the MD edition less picky about amping. They have said the pads definitely are a big part of reaching the new sonic tuning.

I didn't pick up any BF deals for myself or others. Rudyrae would be disappointed.


----------



## Hansotek

mad lust envy said:


> The TH-600 too. I have no doubt the TH-X00 is gonna be awesome. Hope you guys enjoy it. The only questionable thing I've seen about it is the pads. The opening seems a bit small, and may alter the sound/comfort/etc. Perhaps hunting some legit Fostex pads may help in the future. I don't trust Lawton pads, simpy because everyone always tries and justify modding purchases. I KNOW the Fostex pads sound good and feel good.



They look somewhat similar to the Denon pads to me. But I'm guessing they may be a bit stiffer and less comfortable, based on the look and the review. We will see how they compare to my D2000. I'm excited that they evened out the mids and calmed the treble... But I'm really hoping it doesn't feel too choked off up top or lacking in bass. Based on how much preliminary reviewers are loving them, I'm thinking it's not going to be a problem.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Anybody up to raid? Finally finished hard mode and honestly it's not that bad minus Oryx is a D-bag. But I'm thinking normal mode to get my alts light up a little bit more. I've NOOO problem Sherpaing anyone through it if you've either not done it at all or are not sure about a certain role. Wanted to through out the offer to *ANYONE *before I start sending out invites to randoms.
 Edit: Hey @Hansotek my bad about the NF the black spindle mission took a lot longer than I thought it would we ended up finally beating it with only 3 SECONDS!! I'm available all day tomorrow so hit me up anytime and I'll run it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Just beat hard Oryx in 1.5 hours WITH completing the challenge. AND ALMOST WITHOUT A SINGLE DEATH until the very last half of him. Oh well but the loot was awesome. 320 rocket (that I infused into my LMG) chest, 320 artifact. Awesome for such a SUPER easy challenge. Anyone else get it done yet?


----------



## flaw3d

I hoped on for just the challenge. We pretty much do it that way every time. Hopefully there will be harder challenges like beat oryx without tom


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hey, welcome to the forum and website my friend, pleasure to make your acquaintance. And I completely agree, I was quite disappointed in this "challenge" for there wasn't anything to it at all. Though I still liked the loot.


----------



## flaw3d

Thanks! Ya can't complain about the loot. Would be nice if the game would be more about skill instead of luck but it's still fun to play.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

For sure, which console ya one?


----------



## lenroot77

flaw3d said:


> Thanks! Ya can't complain about the loot. Would be nice if the game would be more about skill instead of luck but it's still fun to play.




But I want the carrot!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> But I want the carrot!


 
  
 Is this a pun to having a carrot tied to a stick on your head that you keep chasing after?


----------



## flaw3d

I'm on Xbox one (the better system )


----------



## Army-Firedawg

flaw3d said:


> I'm on Xbox one (the better system )




Pppsssshhhh you wish!!!


----------



## kazsud

It's not any better. The controller is a little better once you get used to it. But Destiny runs far better on the PS4. I get lower frame rates on the Xbox one to the point I restart but it doesn't fix it......

I might be coming back to the 4.


----------



## flaw3d

I like the Xbox controller better for me. I've bought the Ps a few times but always return it. Probably has more to do with all the friends I have on Xbox


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I was wondering where you went. But I had the 360 and it was alright of a controller but I'd def. have to agree that friends quite largely dictate what platform you play on.


----------



## flaw3d

Just thought of a good challenge. Beat oryx with no support classes. No bubble, no bow, no resurrect (think that's support for warlock)


----------



## AxelCloris

flaw3d said:


> Just thought of a good challenge. Beat oryx with no support classes. No bubble, no bow, no resurrect (think that's support for warlock)


 
  
 The Sunsinger class in general is support. Not all Sunsingers use the resurrect node.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I'm actually up for that. Sounds like a pretty difficult one actually.


----------



## flaw3d

It would be probably piss people off though cause after all that you probably still wouldn't get a 320 helmet lol


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So true but you would get SHARDS


----------



## flaw3d

Just joined a group for oryx and finally randoms are good enough to run it efficiently! lol no more wasting hours!


----------



## flaw3d

axelcloris said:


> The Sunsinger class in general is support. Not all Sunsingers use the resurrect node.




Ya that's interesting. Warlocks don't really have a true support just a "I can be lazy and stupid" and just resurrect haha


----------



## Evshrug

Eh, I see it used that way, but Sunsinger could also be spec'd to recharge allies health and abilities. Highly underutilized, but basically the strongest support class.


----------



## lenroot77

evshrug said:


> Eh, I see it used that way, but Sunsinger could also be spec'd to recharge allies health and abilities. Highly underutilized, but basically the strongest support class.




Who needs to support when u can pitch 10-11 nades with max discipline and praxis fire


----------



## flaw3d

lenroot77 said:


> Who needs to support when u can pitch 10-11 nades with max discipline and praxis fire




Still as much as I love being a Titan, it would be nice to have the demand change at least for one challenge


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Titans flipping rock the jocks socks XD


----------



## flaw3d

It's my favorite character but anything to change the dynamic of a boss fight would be refreshing


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hmm how about no exotics allowed w/ slowed recovery. That's difficult but yet still doable I believe


----------



## flaw3d

Yay! People would stop demanding tom for a week haha


----------



## Army-Firedawg

such an overrated weapon. Outside of the raid it's half useless.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

@Mad Lust Envy I finally got that roll you talk about so much after 2 months of holding onto it!!!!
  
 Anyone else get all the challenge modes finished? I beast Oryx last night and honestly the 16orb stat is pretty easy actually so long as people don't die. But it's much slower paced, speaking of who's getting some good loot drops?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh? How's it feel? Compared it to other ARs?

Last I played I remember something like doing like 15% less damage, but having like 3x the round capacity of non-high ROF. So in the end, it was much more convenient.

I stopped playing this game the week after Halloween. (it was still festival time).

It allowed me to actually catch up on games, lol.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Oh? How's it feel? Compared it to other ARs?
> 
> Last I played I remember something like doing like 15% less damage, but having like 3x the round capacity of non-high ROF. So in the end, it was much more convenient.
> 
> ...




Haven't honestly shot it yet I got it and did 2 NF and took a break BUT what's funny is as soon as I cashed it in go figure they sold it again so I picked up another one in case I get an even better roll. Currently got everything you said to look for except my other perk is danger close (increase reload and handling w/ 2 or more nearby enemies). 

Wanna hop back on and is just dick around with stuff? Or join on a party chat sometime so I can chat with ya again I miss that calm ole raspy voice of urs.

Hey how'd your birthday go?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Nah, man. I'm trying to finish like 3 games right now, lol.

I don't really do much on Birthdays. Just a typical day for me. Sleep, relax, and play some vidya gaemz.


----------



## Evshrug

Oh happy birthday Mad!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

SSSHHHHH

It was yesterday anyways.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

As long as you enjoy the day how you spend it is yours. DID YOU AT LEAST EAT COOKIES!!!???!? No birthday's good without cookies


----------



## Army-Firedawg

DDUUUDDEEEE well I'll tip my hat this AR is beast. Def gonna upgrade it


----------



## flaw3d

army-firedawg said:


> DDUUUDDEEEE well I'll tip my hat this AR is beast. Def gonna upgrade it




Which ar?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hakke Arminius D
  
 It's offered now GET IT and *hold onto it* until is has "Focused fire & small bore" if it doesn't have those 2 pass on it but man this thing it so beastly and handles very nicely it melts through about 5 normal enemies or 2 LT before it needs to be reloaded. Mine has danger close for a secondary perk it's ehh but I highly recommend you get it. I got it 2 MONTHS AGO and held onto it based on @Mad Lust Envy and @Kazsud word and it pays off.


----------



## flaw3d

Sorry a bit confused. Where do you get it from? Is this an old weapon that's rollable? Sorry I don't really pay attention to all that stuff. I just shoot thing lol 1 more character for oryx challenge. These aren't even challenges..


----------



## Army-Firedawg

You get it from the gunsmith. I've still 2 more. Yeah the challenges are easy the hard part is finding a group that doesn't die all the darned time. Also a friend told me that he searched my name and said I was ranked 520 something in the world which I find pretty cool. Though I've no idea what they base that off of


----------



## flaw3d

Nice! The stat tracker is pretty extensive.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Where is this at? I'm trying to find and check it out myself but I can't find any notion of me being such a high rank at all. Though flattering, I just don't see it...literally and figuratively.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Where is this at? I'm trying to find and check it out myself but I can't find any notion of me being such a high rank at all. Though flattering, I just don't see it...literally and figuratively.




Destinytracker.com is the big one I believe. Ass loads of stats!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

That's the site I visit religiously tracking my grimoire cards but I can't find me anywhere in the rankings at least in the top 600


----------



## flaw3d

Your friend must have been teasing you. I'm top 2% for range kills. Guess I like sniping


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ehh guess so cause I sure can't find anything oh well


----------



## shuto77

Hey, I'm playing Destiny TTK on PS4. Hmu if you want a noob Hunter, level 26. My screen name is shuto_whomp.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

shuto77 said:


> Hey, I'm playing Destiny TTK on PS4. Hmu if you want a noob Hunter, level 26. My screen name is shuto_whomp.


 
  
 Hello! Welcome to the forum my friend. Feel free to add me my PSN is the same as here. I'll be on here in a few hours just finishing up a review and folding clothes.
  
  
 But on a different note, hope everyone had an awesome Christmas and New Years! Iron Banner is currently going on right now and fret not if you haven't played any I got to rank 2 in an hour yesterday and from rank 3-5 in an hour today. So we can easily get you leveled up FOR THEY'RE FINALLY SELLING MY HELMET I'VE ALWAYS WANTED!!!! For those who've played know how much I've wanted that beautiful helmet AND IT'S MINE!!!!! *coughs* Anywho, the Golg. challenge is pretty simple I've done it so many times I can easily and happily Sherpa anyone who needs some help and wants to get some guarunteed 320 drops. Just hit me up


----------



## shuto77

army-firedawg said:


> Hello! Welcome to the forum my friend. Feel free to add me my PSN is the same as here. I'll be on here in a few hours




Thanks for the warm welcome! 

I'm online now if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I'm online now if anyone wants to play.


 
  
 Hey so am I jump in some IB with me and my team!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hey @shuto77 have you been playing this game for less than 7 days? If so you should link up with @AxelCloris so you two can do the refer a friend quest! The emblem is awesome as is the sparrow and the dance is SWEET!


----------



## shuto77

army-firedawg said:


> Hey @shuto77
> have you been playing this game for less than 7 days? If so you should link up with @AxelCloris
> so you two can do the refer a friend quest! The emblem is awesome as is the sparrow and the dance is SWEET!




Is this stuff just for show, or is it helpful in the game?


----------



## AxelCloris

shuto77 said:


> Is this stuff just for show, or is it helpful in the game?


 
  
 It's all just for show.


----------



## flaw3d

You all on ps4? I'd love to get that refer a friend quest but I'm on Xbox one


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axelcloris said:


> It's all just for show.


 
 PPSSSHHH to show the enemies how awesome you are!!!!!! And that my friend has real world applications. But it only takes like 2 days to finish everything and the opportunity goes away after you've played the game for more than 7 days. To start it all you have to do is link your accounts then you can do it at your all's leisure.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

flaw3d said:


> You all on ps4? I'd love to get that refer a friend quest but I'm on Xbox one


 
 You should come to the dark side young one (I honestly have no idea your age heck I actually think I'm the youngest in this entire thread). @kazsud is one XBone you two could hit each other up.


----------



## kazsud

flaw3d said:


> You all on ps4? I'd love to get that refer a friend quest but I'm on Xbox one




Hey flaw3d. My gamer tag is kazsud on Xbox one. I switched from PS4 in November. Would love to have another head-if guardian.


----------



## kazsud

I miss you guys on the PS4 side of things...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah we miss you as well my friend, the terror of the night fury has been quiet but I fully understand your desire to switch over, hopefully you and @flaw3d can hit each other up.
  
 EDIT: Hey can anyone tell me how you edit your signature now? Ever since the new layout update I can't figure out how to edit it now. Thanks


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Also hey on a site note guys. I've been helping put together a meet here in Charlotte, NC that's likely to be in mid-late FEB. We're already up to low-mid 20s. If anyone thinks they could come or would like to I'd sure love to meet you guys.


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Yeah we miss you as well my friend, the terror of the night fury has been quiet but I fully understand your desire to switch over, hopefully you and @flaw3d
> can hit each other up.
> 
> EDIT: Hey can anyone tell me how you edit your signature now? Ever since the new layout update I can't figure out how to edit it now. Thanks




Have no idea. Congrats on your upcoming meet


----------



## flaw3d

army-firedawg said:


> You should come to the dark side young one (I honestly have no idea your age heck I actually think I'm the youngest in this entire thread). @kazsud
> is one XBone you two could hit each other up.




lol I actually have tried to go to PlayStation a few times. I just don't like the controller and I have had friends on Xbox for over 10 years!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

flaw3d said:


> lol I actually have tried to go to PlayStation a few times. I just don't like the controller and I have had friends on Xbox for over 10 years!


 
  
 Le *sigh* the force must work strong with this one. And 3rd party controllers must come in waves soon. Hmmmm to lobby friends one must.


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> Also hey on a site note guys. I've been helping put together a meet here in Charlotte, NC that's likely to be in mid-late FEB. We're already up to low-mid 20s. If anyone thinks they could come or would like to I'd sure love to meet you guys.



Wait, were you saying April before, or February? I can't remember things this late at night. Would be fun though... Got some vintage Stax and Theta gear, surround stuff, but nothing super high-end.
Did the math though, and apparently I've spent over 656 hours playing Destiny O_o



army-firedawg said:


> Le *sigh* the force must work strong with this one. And 3rd party controllers must come in waves soon. Hmmmm to lobby friends one must.



When you said the force was strong, I thought you were talking about a Challenge loot drop. I came hoping for some high-light guns, but I definitely have no room to complain  I think I got 5 really nice raid armor drops, 2 of which were upgrades?

The PS4 controller is the first playstation controller I can tolerate, though it still is less than perfectly-conforming-to-the-hand and I still end up playing some variation of claw that would scare many doctors. I'd definitely like more 3rd-party controllers, but I guess Sony's licensing fee is too high? That said, I keep considering a Scuf controller, next time I see a DS4 on sale for $40 and using Scuf's mail-in service.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Wait, were you saying April before, or February? I can't remember things this late at night. Would be fun though... Got some vintage Stax and Theta gear, surround stuff, but nothing super high-end.
> Did the math though, and apparently I've spent over 656 hours playing Destiny O_o
> When you said the force was strong, I thought you were talking about a Challenge loot drop. I came hoping for some high-light guns, but I definitely have no room to complain
> 
> ...


 
  
 Late FEB or early march is when we're planning the meet.
  
 And primaries don't drop on that part haha it's like the ONLY part that doesn't, next week however is Oryx and you could get a 320 primary (I got 3 autos last time yeeha)


----------



## kazsud

flaw3d said:


> lol I actually have tried to go to PlayStation a few times. I just don't like the controller and I have had friends on Xbox for over 10 years!


 
  
 When I get another PS4 I'll be getting a adapter to use my Xbox One controller


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> When I get another PS4 I'll be getting a adapter to use my Xbox One controller


 
 I didn't even know they made such a thing


----------



## iBrian

Man this game...   its a love hate relationship.  I used to play almost 16-20 hours a day until they just screwed over year one players.   I played second year a little but I just got bored of people trying to size up themselves in a raid and didn't make it fun at all.  I do miss playing, but its going to take a little bit for me to start playing again.  My wife is kinda pissed that our stopped selling exotic shards.  lol  I'm on the ole XB1  with gamertag  oleWhiskey


----------



## shuto77

kazsud said:


> When I get another PS4 I'll be getting a adapter to use my Xbox One controller




Interesting... I think the PS4 controller is much improved over the DS3, but the old Xbox controller is still much better for FPS. 

Is there noticeable latency when using this adapter? 

Is the Xbox One controller better than the 360's? I loved the 360 controller but haven't tried the X1's.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

olewhiskey said:


> Man this game...   its a love hate relationship.  I used to play almost 16-20 hours a day until they just screwed over year one players.   I played second year a little but I just got bored of people trying to size up themselves in a raid and didn't make it fun at all.  I do miss playing, but its going to take a little bit for me to start playing again.  My wife is kinda pissed that our stopped selling exotic shards.  lol  I'm on the ole XB1  with gamertag  oleWhiskey


 
 Hey welcome to the thread my friend, but that aspect I can completely agree with though I will say I've lately noticed randoms being much more lax and a lot of people are even saying they're a chill player or they're looking for chill players. Those groups I've had the most fun with, but now there's 3 of you on the XBone so you all could at least hit each other up some,


----------



## iBrian

May have to do that. Honestly I love to play for fun and yes I get serious at some points but really just like to laugh it off most of the time.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

olewhiskey said:


> May have to do that. Honestly I love to play for fun and yes I get serious at some points but really just like to laugh it off most of the time.


 
  
 My friend what better way is there to play if you can't cut jokes at your friends. Like one I'm teasing now cause all they're missing is arms to be 320 and got 3 320 chests in a row XD


----------



## Army-Firedawg

This is one of the COOLEST ideas I've ever seen and even a tight wad like myself would spend some money on


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> This is one of the COOLEST ideas I've ever seen and even a tight wad like myself would spend some money on




Looks like a great idea... I kinda skipped around the video... So pardon me if this was mentioned... I'd like to see an armory in there maybe some areas to display armor sets. 

I'd like to think maybe something like this will be added to destiny 2 once they drop the previous gen consoles.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Something similar was put in there so one could display trophies such as Vrotas head, sword etc... But I honestly don't see too much difficulty with this so long as they do drop the last gen from the que. Plus it'll be a huge money grabber cause everyone will wanna trick out their personal homes.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Something similar was put in there so one could display trophies such as Vrotas head, sword etc... But I honestly don't see too much difficulty with this so long as they do drop the last gen from the que. Plus it'll be a huge money grabber cause everyone will wanna trick out their personal homes.




I'd like to see 2 or 3 customizable "mannequins" that we can customize however we like with shaders and what not. Guns up on the wall... Man I could really get into all that.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

This makes me feel like I fail at life when a group I'm in fails at this.....


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As usual, this game is terribly skewed towards Titan usage. A team without a Titan is usually a dead one.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> As usual, this game is terribly skewed towards Titan usage. A team without a Titan is usually a dead one.


 
  
 Done be hatin cause we the best class.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I use all three equally. But Titan is the most boring one to me.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> I use all three equally. But Titan is the most boring one to me.




Same and I wouldn't call any boring just the Hunter squishyness is rather annoying. You just have to learn what each class' specialty and niche is


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My gripe with Titans is that they're horribly overused BECAUSE they're so dominant for basically every purpose of this game.

I like my characters in video games agile and sleek looking, both which aren't what Titans tend to be.

But yes, as cool as Hunters are, they're pretty worthless compared to the other two, save for very few occasions.


----------



## shuto77

mad lust envy said:


> My gripe with Titans is that they're horribly overused BECAUSE they're so dominant for basically every purpose of this game.
> 
> I like my characters in video games agile and sleek looking, both which aren't what Titans tend to be.
> 
> But yes, as cool as Hunters are, they're pretty worthless compared to the other two, save for very few occasions.




Oh. Sounds like I'm doing it all wrong, as the Hunter class was the only one that appealed to me.


----------



## Hansotek

shuto77 said:


> Oh. Sounds like I'm doing it all wrong, as the Hunter class was the only one that appealed to me.


 
  
 I play mostly Hunter, too. Stormcaller is boss in Crucible though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's mainly what I mean, as a PVE centric player, Hunter is pretty bad compared to Titans and Warlocks. In PVP, Hunters do a lot more work, but still outclassed by Titans. 

Titans are just pretty much the optimal class for nearly every single situation.

Warlock Sunsingers are a fantastic alternative to Titans for hard stuff, and it's good to have one or two for Raids/Nightfalls.

Hunters are my fave in appeal since they are usually the type of class I go for in games, as I said before. Fast, stealthy, and flashy looking. But since I don't play PVP, I'm basically nerfing myself when I use it.

THAT BEING SAID: My fave class in the game is Gunslinger, because I'm all about quick reloads and increased stability buffs. I love that so much, I feel horrible using weapons when I'm any other class. Titans have that Force barrier, but that means I have to get up close and personal. Not the most optimal choice in hard modes. With a Gunslinger, I get the buffs with basically any kill, and can keep it on during a whole mob filled room.

Look at me talking strats for a game I haven't touched in 3 months.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> That's mainly what I mean, as a PVE centric player, Hunter is pretty bad compared to Titans and Warlocks. In PVP, Hunters do a lot more work, but still outclassed by Titans.
> 
> Titans are just pretty much the optimal class for nearly every single situation.
> 
> ...




Yes yes let the darkness draw you back in yes let it an envelop you yeeeessssssss


----------



## RepairSharks

I started with Warlock but have since developed the other characters. I started when the game came out, it got redundant after a few months. Now that the newer add-on content has been released they changed a lot of how the ranking system works. It was a little frustrating after playing for weeks then watching people level past me while I was stuck sitting at level 32 for a while trying to rank. Anyway do any of you guys play together? I'd like to add some new friends that are somewhat active. I have PS4. Someone should have a thread dedicated to adding friends from Head-fi.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

repairsharks said:


> I started with Warlock but have since developed the other characters. I started when the game came out, it got redundant after a few months. Now that the newer add-on content has been released they changed a lot of how the ranking system works. It was a little frustrating after playing for weeks then watching people level past me while I was stuck sitting at level 32 for a while trying to rank. Anyway do any of you guys play together? I'd like to add some new friends that are somewhat active. I have PS4. Someone should have a thread dedicated to adding friends from Head-fi.


 
  
 Welcome to the thread my friend!! And yeah most of us do play together. My name's the same on there as here so feel free to add me! And this thread is pretty much used for adding head-fi destiny players. Just watch out for @AxelCloris he's a butt hole XD (though one I miss and haven't seen lately) if you get to play with him.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

army-firedawg said:


> Yes yes let the darkness draw you back in yes let it an envelop you yeeeessssssss




Hahaha, you would say that. Unfortunately, Rise of the Tomb Raider is coming out very soon on PC, and I'm watching a bunch of animes and shows, so not much time to go back to the Destiny grind.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

haha tis true but I honestly can't blame you this games been getting stale for even me. I'm just so broke I can't afford to get any other games.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> Hahaha, you would say that. Unfortunately, Rise of the Tomb Raider is coming out very soon on PC, and I'm watching a bunch of animes and shows, so not much time to go back to the Destiny grind.




Did u check out "the seven deadly sins" anime on Netflix? Whaddya think? I'm not into anime too much but I find it very entertaining.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha me and Christina binged watched it we loved it so much. If you liked that check out fate/stay nigh unlimited blade works not as much comic relief but it's really good.


----------



## RepairSharks

ok great, anyone on here on PS4 feel free to add me. PSN name is: Sativarius


----------



## Army-Firedawg

repairsharks said:


> ok great, anyone on here on PS4 feel free to add me. PSN name is: Sativarius


 
  
  
 Haha goof nut I told ya earlier to add me lol but I sent you a request


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Len, I think I watched a bit but I didn't get into it. Didn't grasp my attention.

I'm currently binge watching Hunter x Hunter (2011 version) in between all the new anime and shows this season. It's alright. I expected more battles and stuff, but it's more adventure.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Len, I think I watched a bit but I didn't get into it. Didn't grasp my attention.
> 
> I'm currently binge watching Hunter x Hunter (2011 version) in between all the new anime and shows this season. It's alright. I expected more battles and stuff, but it's more adventure.


 
  
 I have that in my que, Back in the days of printed Shonen Jump I read the first chapter or 2 of it and it seemed pretty cool. Gosh knows I need something else to watch me and Christina only have Scrubs and Bleach right now. Which is cool but gets old after 2 hours of the same show.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

OMGSH I WISH I KNEW ABOUT HIS SOONER!!!!!!!
  
 For those still on the exotic sword quests (any)_* fast forward to 1:30 f*_or the fastest way I've ever heard of getting the stupid rare materials.
  
 What's needed
  
 -Ghost with ability to detect needed material
 -Sniper (Legendary)
 -Bad Juju (For faster super)


----------



## kazsud

I just finished this part. Now waiting for arm's day pick up.......


----------



## lenroot77

kazsud said:


> I just finished this part. Now waiting for arm's day pick up.......




Me too... Finding materials on Mars wasn't too bad.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So awesome news. My DREAM is almost kinda sorta realized. So Bungle has reverted BACK to CONNECTION BASED MATCH MAKING!!!! The sad thing (at least this far) is at this point it's only applicable towards iron banner. This is still awesome news and I'm stoked to say I've been enjoying playing PvP more and more lately. Perhaps it's all I've left in the game but been playing with some cool pickles and been having a great time And comm will certainly improve this!


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> So awesome news. My DREAM is almost kinda sorta realized. So Bungle has reverted BACK to CONNECTION BASED MATCH MAKING!!!! The sad thing (at least this far) is at this point it's only applicable towards iron banner. This is still awesome news and I'm stoked to say I've been enjoying playing PvP more and more lately. Perhaps it's all I've left in the game but been playing with some cool pickles and been having a great time And comm will certainly improve this!




Should be cool... But I wonder how it will handle parties? Also I have to say often people's signals fluctuate. I have a pretty fast connection and even late at night when no one else is on my connection to to takes a dip. 

Good times last night sir! U were smashing it!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

If I had to guess it'll either the take

- the party hosts connection
- the average of the parties connections

And it's cause I was playing with you all and we were just having fun. PLUS we communicated!


----------



## twohothardware

army-firedawg said:


> So awesome news. My DREAM is almost kinda sorta realized. So Bungle has reverted BACK to CONNECTION BASED MATCH MAKING!!!! The sad thing (at least this far) is at this point it's only applicable towards iron banner. This is still awesome news and I'm stoked to say I've been enjoying playing PvP more and more lately. Perhaps it's all I've left in the game but been playing with some cool pickles and been having a great time And comm will certainly improve this!


 

 Connection based matchmaking is now live in Skirmish as well and should be getting pushed to other playlists after Bungie gathers the data they need.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

twohothardware said:


> Connection based matchmaking is now live in Skirmish as well and should be getting pushed to other playlists after Bungie gathers the data they need.




*insert super awesome win meme*
That's awesome to hear. Which console u play on?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Anyone play some Crimson Doubles? Me and lenroot77 tore people some new ones last night and then he decided to be a rest waffle and steal my cherry ghost shell!!! CBMM has made PvP quite enjoyable again and I was never much of a pvper but I'm starting to like it somewhat


----------



## Evshrug

A friend of mine who just got destiny played CrimDoubles with me, and then I played with Hansotek!
But I didn't get a 320 ghost! Just a 313??


----------



## lenroot77

evshrug said:


> A friend of mine who just got destiny played CrimDoubles with me, and then I played with Hansotek!
> But I didn't get a 320 ghost! Just a 313??




If u played at least 7 matches u will receive a 320 ghost from the post master by February 23rd.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well y'all can suck a big one! I played almost 100 games (not joking) and didn't get one single ghost. HOWEVER! Each of the 5 people I played with got AT LEAST 1 ghost one of which was a 320. Needless to say I was upset but hopefully the 320 ghost I get it the cherry one with int. dis.


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> Well y'all can suck a big one! I played almost 100 games (not joking) and didn't get one single ghost. HOWEVER! Each of the 5 people I played with got AT LEAST 1 ghost one of which was a 320. Needless to say I was upset but hopefully the 320 ghost I get it the cherry one with int. dis.




I'm not sure if I like the Crimson 313light ghost or my green Iron Banner 310 ghost better. The IB ones are the first ones I saw that have a different shape.

Anyone else who played doubles... end up really liking it?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Believe it or not REALLY did. That's why I had no problem playing it so much. However a ghost reward woulda been appreciated. I also really did t like the IB ghost at all. I understand the appeal of a different look but I still found it ugly (if only the fanmade one came true). Howe u like it?


----------



## quisxx

Quick question, I purchased the destiny psi bundle with the digital collectors edition. Is the sauros doc advertised by gamestop the collectors dlc? If not is the collectors content in the case? I would like to know because I am selling the game and DLC un opened, and want to be sure all is there.


----------



## lenroot77

quisxx said:


> Quick question, I purchased the destiny psi bundle with the digital collectors edition. Is the sauros doc advertised by gamestop the collectors dlc? If not is the collectors content in the case? I would like to know because I am selling the game and DLC un opened, and want to be sure all is there.




Suros pack was a separate code I believe. In the case there should be a disc with vanilla destiny and a code for all the rest of the dlc.


----------



## quisxx

Ok, I see. Thank you


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Depending on how April looks, game-wise, I may get back into Destiny when the update hits.


----------



## flaw3d

I finally slowed down missing the last 2 weeks. Still need a 320 ghost!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Yeah, I'm REALLY hoping for something fantastic too. Even myself haven't played it hardly at all. just crucible when I'm on. These twitch reveals I've completely no interest in for I'd much rather them give us some teasers similar to cod. At least that way we've an idea what were getting.


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> Believe it or not REALLY did. That's why I had no problem playing it so much. However a ghost reward woulda been appreciated. I also really did t like the IB ghost at all. I understand the appeal of a different look but I still found it ugly (if only the fanmade one came true). Howe u like it?




Sorry I forgot to check back and reply! I actually liked doubles, and like the 3v3 skirmishes too. It really helps you feel like a hero when you are outmatched and sneak a revive or pull a win out of your hat!

Did you get to meet my man Craig? I tried to talk him into borrowing my Liquid Carbon so Pittsburgh would be representing more (and I know plenty of people were curious what it sounds like), but Craig didn't want to risk damaging or losing it. Hope it was a fun meet though!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Sorry I forgot to check back and reply! I actually liked doubles, and like the 3v3 skirmishes too. It really helps you feel like a hero when you are outmatched and sneak a revive or pull a win out of your hat!
> 
> Did you get to meet my man Craig? I tried to talk him into borrowing my Liquid Carbon so Pittsburgh would be representing more (and I know plenty of people were curious what it sounds like), but Craig didn't want to risk damaging or losing it. Hope it was a fun meet though!


 
  
 Heck yeah I did he was a pretty cool dude. And I can see why he didn't wanna take it he's quite the modest gentleman. However I REALLY wish he did for I really wanna hear a cavalli piece. Welp I believe I've your phone # whenever I see doubles featured again I'll hit you up and we'll rock it out!


----------



## lenroot77

Figured I better bump this up!

Also... MLE I saw u logged on yesterday...going to give it another go?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well then I'll bump up the bump up!!

New strike is fun but pretty rough as a NF. Thigh I see it getting old quick. Haven't tried new skills yet, any takers? I remember when me AxelCloris & Stillhart best the lv35 for the first time DANG that was fun!!! Super rough and some sphincter clinching moments but very fun nonetheless. I bet the mechanics of the new 42 will be quite similar.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love the Titan chest piece that allows you to evade in the air. I don't use it for that. At full refresh, you can dodge twice in a row. I find it to be AWESOME for reaching far platforms after a Titan shoulder charge (knee charge in air specifically). You get a ridiculous amount of distance.

Lenroot, yeah man, I guess I'll be playing a little Destiny here and there, though I don't have the mic set up.

I'im only 304-305 with all three characters, and haven't done the Nightfall, POE, or Raid yet. The Raid, I dunno, not sure I'm gonna do it, since I haven't even done it on normal.

Arminius D Auto Rifle with Focused Fire is still awesome.

I dunno if it's my Light Level or what, but enemies in the Vanguard Strikes are hella bullet spongey. Red Death takes forever to kill enemies.

Did they buff shotguns after that huge nerf (the nerf that made them useless after that awesome buff that made everyone use them long ago)? I been using mine and it does well.


----------



## lenroot77

I've grown very found of my arminius with counterbalance and braced frame... Pvp monster!

If you play a bit here and there u will reach 315-320 relatively quickly.


----------



## maximal112

With the new patch gonna jump on again over the weekend have a play around, been a few months since I was last on got to around 297ish I think. What's the best way now to get light level up? PoE and new strike? psn: Peacemaker202 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I had like 8 keys left over for POE. Looks like that's a pretty safe way to get highish gear. 3 runs I've been getting 315-316 stuff (once per character). I dunno if I can keep using keys and getting stuff though. I'll try a few more tomorrow and see if I still get drops in POE normal.

Of course, referring to those of us who didn't raid before the update. 

Where and how do you even get keys now?


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> I had like 8 keys left over for POE. Looks like that's a pretty safe way to get highish gear. 3 runs I've been getting 315-316 stuff (once per character). I dunno if I can keep using keys and getting stuff though. I'll try a few more tomorrow and see if I still get drops in POE normal.
> 
> Of course, referring to those of us who didn't raid before the update.
> 
> Where and how do you even get keys now?




No need for keys anymore


----------



## Army-Firedawg

maximal112 said:


> With the new patch gonna jump on again over the weekend have a play around, been a few months since I was last on got to around 297ish I think. What's the best way now to get light level up? PoE and new strike? psn: Peacemaker202 if anyone wants to add me




Heck yeah bro welcome! I'll hit you up or add me psn is same as on here.

As for leveling pie and tier 3 court drops pretty good rewards and this week is easy to solo


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Heck yeah bro welcome! I'll hit you up or add me psn is same as on here.
> 
> As for leveling pie and tier 3 court drops pretty good rewards and this week is easy to solo




How bout some court tonight?


----------



## maximal112

Sounds good, will add you later. But being in Aus not sure how well times will match up, lol. 
  
 Looks like I'll be trying T3 court tonight. Are there are weapons now that are better than others or a particular weapon type? I always seemed to do better with Pulse rifles


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Not really in my opinion ion just whatever you're most comfortable me with in all honesty. The high rate of fire autos definitely lost a bit of steam the 4% or whatever nerf adds about 2-3 bullets onto the kill time now


----------



## maximal112

Not too good about the autos but weren't normally my weapon of choice so hopefully doesn't affect me too much. Now I just need work to finish so I can go home and play. Wonder if Xur will have anything good this week to help welcome me back


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Anyone know a place online with the updated loot tables, and whatnot?

What I wanna know is...

What drops in Vanguard Heroic Strikes
POE Normal
POE Hard
Court 3
Nightfall
Daily

I'm still struggling for gear, and I don't have enough runes for Court.

edit: Just did POE 42 by myself, and underleveled. It's just 3 boss fights with Small Arms, Grounded, and Airborne (I think). It shouldn't take but 10-15 minutes with a group of three. But Bungie thinks we shouldn't matchmake. So stupid.

It takes a while by yourself, but it's doable. First is Minotaur that traps you, 2nd is a Fire Hive Taken that leaves small areas that you want to absolutely avoid at all costs (take out the adds, especially the two Wizards with flame shields), and last is a Servitor which isn't hard, but you gotta deal with adds.

All three rounds have adds galore, but you can clear them and have a few moments to attack the bosses.

Last one, you do not wanna get hit by the blade vandals. They one shot.

The Level 41 is definitely harder than the 42 and more time consuming.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Off hand In not sure

So far I've only been getting relics from tier 3 and a warlock arm plate from the gorgon strike mission (don't remember the name).

But couldn't agree more about the of 42 and 41. It's pretty simplistic


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just wanna say POE 42 is stupid easy with a group of three. The challenge is to ONLY kill adds with precision shots, and NOT to use any supers that kill (since that means you're killing adds without precision). Kill the wave of adds, attack boss, clear reinforcement adds, attack boss, rinse and repeat. Do NOT kill the bosses quickly, or it's a wasted run. You wanna aim for 30,000 at the very least (for the guaranteed high level weapon).

Got almost 45,000 points with two randoms that didn't have mics, and I pretty much did all the precision killing. I'm sure a coordinated group can get an absurd amount of points, where they may only need to do this POE twice per character instead of 3+ times to get to 90,000 for the Armor unlock.

I'm just irritated that I'm not at 320, so the gear I'm getting is still like 316-318 from POE, which is worthless. It looks like it will take me forever just to get to the point where I can do Nightfall with randoms, since LFG loves to boot people who are under 320 for everything. I'm barely at 311 with my Hunter. The other two are even lower. SMFH.

So far though, I don't see much incentive to play this update much longer if at all, since it's just retreading old ground.


----------



## lenroot77

mad lust envy said:


> Just wanna say POE 42 is stupid easy with a group of three. The challenge is to ONLY kill adds with precision shots, and NOT to use any supers that kill (since that means you're killing adds without precision). Kill the wave of adds, attack boss, clear reinforcement adds, attack boss, rinse and repeat. Do NOT kill the bosses quickly, or it's a wasted run. You wanna aim for 30,000 at the very least (for the guaranteed high level weapon).
> 
> Got almost 45,000 points with two randoms that didn't have mics, and I pretty much did all the precision killing. I'm sure a coordinated group can get an absurd amount of points, where they may only need to do this POE twice per character instead of 3+ times to get to 90,000 for the Armor unlock.
> 
> ...




It's a slow grind... I haven't seen anything drop above 5 levels. 

Possibly hard mode raid would drop something "crazy high"? 

With that being said if weapons/gear were dropping 10-15 points higher than current light levels. Everyone would be 330-335 and reddit be all pissed off cause they don't have anything to do. 

I think its a good "free update". Apparently it hasn't been done by the normal dlc team.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

mad lust envy said:


> Just wanna say POE 42 is stupid easy with a group of three. The challenge is to ONLY kill adds with precision shots, and NOT to use any supers that kill (since that means you're killing adds without precision). Kill the wave of adds, attack boss, clear reinforcement adds, attack boss, rinse and repeat. Do NOT kill the bosses quickly, or it's a wasted run. You wanna aim for 30,000 at the very least (for the guaranteed high level weapon).
> 
> Got almost 45,000 points with two randoms that didn't have mics, and I pretty much did all the precision killing. I'm sure a coordinated group can get an absurd amount of points, where they may only need to do this POE twice per character instead of 3+ times to get to 90,000 for the Armor unlock.
> 
> ...




Bro I've invited you upteen times and you know darned well I'd run anything with you not giving a flying fart your level. You having a Mic or not is also mostly irrelevant playing with friends is what I enjoy the most gears a far second. But not once have you heeded my invitation so u playing with random is a lot on you good sir.


----------



## maximal112

Never made it online last night, got distracted watching tv. Should hopefully be on a little later and I'll add you Army if you haven't already added me. Turns out Xur is selling Bad Juju to welcome me back, looking forward to picking it up later


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Missed out on a good time. I'll be in for a couple more hours of you wanna hop on and join. Just be prepared for some random stupid and sometimes funny conversations that may or may not involve strange foods XD


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> Missed out on a good time. I'll be in for a couple more hours of you wanna hop on and join. Just be prepared for some random stupid and sometimes funny conversations that may or may not involve strange foods XD


----------



## lenroot77

http://planetdestiny.com/rise-of-iron-news/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

The reveal streams tonight!! Just another week and a half for me and I'll be able to play again. Heck I hardly have service here where I'm at. Though from the "leaks" I'm pretty excited. lenroot77 had the idea of taking the bed tech. and traveling back in time to the battle of twilight cap and helping to see the future. The thought of the potential of this (which could EASILY span a full year, maybe even 2) gave me a notable chub.


----------



## lenroot77

Isn't the main reveal around like much today? Should be pretty cool! Hope we get some more good lore/history on the fallen.


----------



## expontherise

Hey guys, I play on xbox 1.. my GT is 'GENxEXPLODE'     add me up!   I mostly play Destiny. (I am an adult)   And as this is head-fi, I might as well advise my headset is V-moda Crossfade M-100 with the V-moda Boom pro mic


----------



## Army-Firedawg

expontherise said:


> Hey guys, I play on xbox 1.. my GT is 'GENxEXPLODE'     add me up!   I mostly play Destiny. (I am an adult)   And as this is head-fi, I might as well advise my headset is V-moda Crossfade M-100 with the V-moda Boom pro mic




Welcome to the forum!!! Hopefully we can get you a fellow guardian to play with (most of us are ps4)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Iiiittttttssssssssss bbbbaaaaaacccccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!

http://kotaku.com/destiny-dlc-trailer-leaks-gjallarhorn-is-back-1781482409?utm_medium=sharefromsite&utm_source=Kotaku_facebook

Edit: This IS NOT a fan vid this is OFFICIAL VIDEO!!!!! Omegeezzz am a raging full mass right now in excitement!!!


----------



## expontherise

army-firedawg said:


> Iiiittttttssssssssss bbbbaaaaaacccccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!
> 
> http://kotaku.com/destiny-dlc-trailer-leaks-gjallarhorn-is-back-1781482409?utm_medium=sharefromsite&utm_source=Kotaku_facebook
> 
> Edit: This IS NOT a fan vid this is OFFICIAL VIDEO!!!!! Omegeezzz am a raging full mass right now in excitement!!!


 
 I am pumped. I got my first Gjally after buying Destiny a month after release, not until in August before year 2.. I got to use it for 3 weeks :/ (Nightfall drop the week right before xur sold it again). I hope it is still OP (and it being a pre-order bonus, no one would have an excuse except being broke, not to have it!) 

 I think they should let you change the burn on it like the MurMur (totally joking, would be way 2 op).


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haha I got mine pretty late actually. As in I played alpha and beta and got it like 2-3weeks before xur XD. But no they're going to severly nerf it ive no doubt about that but regardless it'll still be super fun to use....better than the pos "gjallarhorn" killer sleeper similant


----------



## expontherise

Fallen Saber with burn match.. sounds like a fun Nightfall solo... Zhalo in primary for arc!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

F@$k fallen sabre!!! Mission flipping sucks. It goes from stupid difficult to child's walk if it's anything but fallen.


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> F@$k fallen sabre!!! Mission flipping sucks. It goes from stupid difficult to child's walk if it's anything but fallen.


Haha
I expected this response... U love this mission!!!


----------



## expontherise

bungie.net lied to me on what the NF was :/ I got home and log on.. its Omnigul solar burn, which was about 6 minutes to finish (and arc burn on the strike playlist all week too!)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Haha
> I expected this response... U love this mission!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Boom I'm totally doing this! I need 2 more hunters any of y'all in?







https://youtu.be/7TY5-r-UTmQ


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Haven't shared my awesome creations in a while. Any originals still hit up this thread?


----------



## expontherise

army-firedawg said:


> Haven't shared my awesome creations in a while. Any originals still hit up this thread?


 
 Not an original, but ill definitely take a plate!! Looks amazing

 Still no one that play on xbone?      (BTW Firedawg, I saw your moon-audio gaming headphone post. If you need any info on how xbone sound setup works to update your post Ill be glad to help)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

expontherise said:


> Not an original, but ill definitely take a plate!! Looks amazing
> 
> Still no one that play on xbone?      (BTW Firedawg, I saw your moon-audio gaming headphone post. If you need any info on how xbone sound setup works to update your post Ill be glad to help)


 
  
 You're still absolutely MORE than welcome to pitch in and THANK YOU!!!! See my crazy food ideas are yummy to people so XP to all you neh sayers haha. As for the XBONE setup I really appreciate that. However, I haven't spoken to anyone from Moon-Audio is several months seeing the "reviewers" program flopped through for, at least to me, nothing was ever sent out. But if things start rolling again I will absolutely hit you up for some help and advice, again thanks bro!


----------



## expontherise

Anyone seen these new(er) Feenix Aria headset? Almost like a Denon AHD/fostex x00 rip but maybe even cooler looking? (laser etched phoenix in the wood is pretty sexy)  They pretty much blatantly dropped the bass off and left it mostly mid/highs for competitive level gaming.. 

 I haven't tested these, just going off their statements.
  
 (https://www.amazon.com/Feenix-Studio-Grade-Gaming-Headset/dp/B00XKU5Y30/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467039957&sr=8-1&keywords=feenix+aria)


----------



## expontherise

Iron banner week!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

expontherise said:


> Iron banner week!




Yeah bbboooooiiiiiiiii


----------



## Evshrug

Moon Audio reviews stopped?
I'm tryin to start a gaming DSPs playlist on my YouTube channel, debating on the order of how to post some older footage as I edit the new stuff.

I'll probably get on some IB with Dave this week, when I'm not editing!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Moon Audio reviews stopped?
> I'm tryin to start a gaming DSPs playlist on my YouTube channel, debating on the order of how to post some older footage as I edit the new stuff.
> 
> I'll probably get on some IB with Dave this week, when I'm not editing!






Well they've only sent me two things to review and there's been no communication so I'm unsure what they're wanting to do. But only time will tell.

But that's awesome man excited to check out your videos I'll feature your channel on mine and see if it helps.

When you're on hit me up an invite well wreck some gluteous maximus'!!!


----------



## Evshrug

Wreck't occurrences last night!
I'd give you a shout on my channel too, but I have like 20 subscribers so far, lmao.

Here's a link to the playlist of reviews (so far), if anyone's curious: https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4bc2SQk0h2QhBrVdL-Uxts2XvEo33oqy


----------



## expontherise

evshrug said:


> Moon Audio reviews stopped?
> I'm tryin to start a gaming DSPs playlist on my YouTube channel, debating on the order of how to post some older footage as I edit the new stuff.
> 
> I'll probably get on some IB with Dave this week, when I'm not editing!


 
 EV.. It shows your in the same city as me    Im downtown in the PPG building as I am typing this. Small world lol


----------



## Evshrug

expontherise said:


> EV.. It shows your in the same city as me    Im downtown in the PPG building as I am typing this. Small world lol




Yeah man, Pittsburgh Head-Fi coming out of the woodworks in the past two years! I just got back from visiting another Head-Fi'er just off Bigelow Boulevard (just outside of downtown). Traffic SUUUCKS if you're coming from PPG, but you would easily be able to see the construction from the glass tower you were typing from!

Have you been to "Music to my Ears" yet in the north side?


----------



## expontherise

evshrug said:


> Yeah man, Pittsburgh Head-Fi coming out of the woodworks in the past two years! I just got back from visiting another Head-Fi'er just off Bigelow Boulevard (just outside of downtown). Traffic SUUUCKS if you're coming from PPG, but you would easily be able to see the construction from the glass tower you were typing from!
> 
> Have you been to "Music to my Ears" yet in the north side?


 
 There's a shop in Pittsburgh? I have searched and only found the one at the airport which I refuse to go to haha, but will check that out now.   Yeah I live in the south hills, in Carnegie. 
  
 Edit: their website just made my nerves tingle!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Anybody get anything good yet from IB? I've gotta bunch fuse fauder :/


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Anybody get anything good yet from IB? I've gotta bunch fuse fauder :/




I got a 320 blue artifact for my level 3 drop :/ but im level 330.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> I got a 320 blue artifact for my level 3 drop :/ but im level 330.




KKKAAAAZZZZZ!!! Nightfury!!!!! How you been bro??!? See if only I you'd cont back to the cool kids we could help ya get 335. But 320 is what every lv3 drop is. You should get something good at 5


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> KKKAAAAZZZZZ!!! Nightfury!!!!! How you been bro??!? See if only I you'd cont back to the cool kids we could help ya get 335. But 320 is what every lv3 drop is. You should get something good at 5




The past month hasnt been to good. I've gotten two 333 helmets and just got my second 333 scout rifle. I played the last two iron banners and have gotten better at pvp. 

I added you on instagram and comented on your hifiman he-x photo.


How are you doing?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> The past month hasnt been to good. I've gotten two 333 helmets and just got my second 333 scout rifle. I played the last two iron banners and have gotten better at pvp.
> 
> I added you on instagram and comented on your hifiman he-x photo.
> 
> ...




Haha you just reminded me that I had an Instagram lol. But nice man yeah pvps all I've left so I've been hitting it hard last few months and've been wrecking it......after a while of getting used to it haha. 

But I've been good, have 2 chiefs interviews in the next 2 weeks that I'm really excited and praying for that this is finally my year.. What system you rocking now. Last we talked you sold bout everything for the speakers you have now.


----------



## kazsud

Look down |l
 \/


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> Look down |l
> \/




Haha had to go to page for I'm on mobile but NICE MAN!!! How you liking the new model?


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Haha had to go to page for I'm on mobile but NICE MAN!!! How you liking the new model?




Thanks.

I like them better than the og ones but need to hear the og on the rag.


----------



## Evshrug

Epic setuuuup!
I'm not sure what's a good loot catch in Destiny anymore, but I was happy to raise my light to basically 315-318 on two characters! My sniping skills are super rusty but I was still kicking butt with regularity (hand canons, pulse rifles, and WEIRDLY fusion rifles!)

Expontherise,
We'll need to make a thread and have three or four of us meet at the store. Maybe carpool, since I'm also SH, Bethel Park. "BunnyNamedFrank" is the lucky one, because he lives north of downtown and can skirt the city center.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Epic setuuuup!
> I'm not sure what's a good loot catch in Destiny anymore, but I was happy to raise my light to basically 315-318 on two characters! My sniping skills are super rusty but I was still kicking butt with regularity (hand canons, pulse rifles, and WEIRDLY fusion rifles!)
> 
> Expontherise,
> We'll need to make a thread and have three or four of us meet at the store. Maybe carpool, since I'm also SH, Bethel Park. "BunnyNamedFrank" is the lucky one, because he lives north of downtown and can skirt the city center.




I like bouncing between autos and scouts with pulse rifles being a fun second. For the life of me I can't do hand cannons


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> I like bouncing between autos and scouts with pulse rifles being a fun second. For the life of me I can't do hand cannons


 

 How is that even possible when you used Fatebringer all the time?


----------



## lenroot77

kazsud said:


> How is that even possible when you used Fatebringer all the time?




Maybe he's talking bout PVP?


----------



## kazsud

lenroot77 said:


> Maybe he's talking bout PVP?


 

 Perhaps


----------



## Evshrug

For the record, "I" was talking about Iron Banner and PVP, though I'll use whatever in PvE. Haven't done Challenge of the Elders yet.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> How is that even possible when you used Fatebringer all the time?




Haha that's old school way before the hand cannon were needed they're decent now but I'm outta practice and honestly only have a hawkmoon

Edit: and yes I was referencing PvP. Pve I pretty much use the raid pulse or a scout w/ BS or Longbow and finally either Truth or the Raid LMG


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> Haha that's old school way before the hand cannon were needed they're decent now but I'm outta practice and honestly only have a hawkmoon
> 
> Edit: and yes I was referencing PvP. Pve I pretty much use the raid pulse or a scout w/ BS or Longbow and finally either Truth or the Raid LMG


 

 I was just giving you a hard tie because you had the Fatebringer and I never did...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

kazsud said:


> I was just giving you a hard tie because you had the Fatebringer and I never did...





*insert hug meme* ahhh went right over my head. Come back to the PS and we'll play Vog till you get one OR farm for a good Imoga Loop (reincarnated fatebringer).


----------



## kazsud

army-firedawg said:


> *insert hug meme* ahhh went right over my head. Come back to the PS and we'll play Vog till you get one OR farm for a good Imoga Loop (reincarnated fatebringer).


 

 I've farmed for the loop w/ no luck


----------



## expontherise

I got an imago on 1 run at 335.. but the roll was infuse fuel.. but got a hung jury with hand laid stock perfect balance and outlaw today @ dead orbit lvl 25.. good gun to use to start the exotic quest!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

The new templar quest has been the best luck for me with the imoga. And dang very nice roll. I'm almost 22 with my do on my titan which will complete the trip nowhere close on any of em on my other guys


----------



## Evshrug

"I'm almost 22 with my do on my Titan..."
Huh?


----------



## lenroot77

evshrug said:


> "I'm almost 22 with my do on my Titan..."
> Huh?


Dead Orbit level 22


----------



## expontherise

lenroot77 said:


> Dead Orbit level 22


 
 now it all makes sense!! I just thought he was fairly smashed when posting that haha. Im not sure if its a glitch for the exotic class item bounty.. if i play a featured crucible list, i still get a win for a loss, but not otherwise. it happened 2/3 games i played in the daily that i lost and it gave a win.  I dont know if I just got lucky or if thats a thing


----------



## Army-Firedawg

expontherise said:


> now it all makes sense!! I just thought he was fairly smashed when posting that haha. Im not sure if its a glitch for the exotic class item bounty.. if i play a featured crucible list, i still get a win for a loss, but not otherwise. it happened 2/3 games i played in the daily that i lost and it gave a win.  I dont know if I just got lucky or if thats a thing





...huh....If that's true that's awesome


----------



## burnzilla

I really happy cause I just did my first kings fall yesterday and it was a great experience. Had a shower of loot also.


----------



## Evshrug

Make it rain!!!


----------



## expontherise

burnzilla said:


> I really happy cause I just did my first kings fall yesterday and it was a great experience. Had a shower of loot also.


 
 You on XBL or PSN?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

expontherise said:


> You on XBL or PSN?




Motion


----------



## Evshrug

army-firedawg said:


> Motion




It puts the motion on it's console, yes?
(Basically, I have no idea what you're talking about)


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> It puts the motion on it's console, yes?
> (Basically, I have no idea what you're talking about)




I'm motioning/ +1/ asking the same question/ agreeing/ also interested in hearing the same result or answer


----------



## Army-Firedawg

A fun and also pretty efficient set up for a defender Titan. PVP

Select Defender (duh)
Select Unbreakable, Bastion, Untouchable

Equip Monte Carlo
Shotgun of ur choice
Heavy or ur choice (I recommend lmg)

Only arms that matter is no back up plans (maybe chest if you've increased shotgun ammo)

Both offensive and defensive class (especially if you've people online to jump in and out of bubble w/ u


----------



## expontherise

army-firedawg said:


> A fun and also pretty efficient set up for a defender Titan. PVP
> 
> Select Defender (duh)
> Select Unbreakable, Bastion, Untouchable
> ...


 
 Nooo stop that, bad advise!! Haha, well its so good, I hate it lol. As I am Hunter!... I have a Warlock and Titan at 334 but thats for PVE support. I am 99% hunter at heart.. and hunter has like no bubble busting options! ;p


----------



## Army-Firedawg

expontherise said:


> Nooo stop that, bad advise!! Haha, well its so good, I hate it lol. As I am Hunter!... I have a Warlock and Titan at 334 but thats for PVE support. I am 99% hunter at heart.. and hunter has like no bubble busting options! ;p




Booooo hunter blah!!! Haha but really though, this class is stupid fun but super deadly on close maps or objective game modes


----------



## SVTong

expontherise said:


> Nooo stop that, bad advise!! Haha, well its so good, I hate it lol. As I am Hunter!... I have a Warlock and Titan at 334 but thats for PVE support. I am 99% hunter at heart.. and hunter has like no bubble busting options! ;p


 
 2 Golden gun blasts will drop a bubble and the third will kill that pesky Defender.  Or if you can use Razor's Edge on a Bladedancer and the wave will usually kill them and drop the bubble.
  
 Full disclosure:  I run 3 hunters.


----------



## expontherise

svtong said:


> 2 Golden gun blasts will drop a bubble and the third will kill that pesky Defender.  Or if you can use Razor's Edge on a Bladedancer and the wave will usually kill them and drop the bubble.
> 
> Full disclosure:  I run 3 hunters.


 
 haha good info, yeah i will waste my gg if i have acylophage symbiote on, but i didnt think about the wave being able to penetrate the bubble!  Ive completed every single quest in the game for my hunter, except the crucible bladedancer quest (the one that gets you the emblem for the class). I am not much in your face player, so blade never appealed to me and after like 2 weeks I still only have 8 blink strike kills of 15. I will try the wave in iron banner tonight though, there will definitely be some bubbles there lol


----------



## Army-Firedawg

svtong said:


> 2 Golden gun blasts will drop a bubble and the third will kill that pesky Defender.  Or if you can use Razor's Edge on a Bladedancer and the wave will usually kill them and drop the bubble.
> 
> Full disclosure:  I run 3 hunters.




The gg is true however the ground wave won't kill them/ us if rubbing armor of light. And blade dancing inside the bible is more often than not just suicide (again if running armor).


----------



## kazsud

svtong said:


> 2 Golden gun blasts will drop a bubble and the third will kill that pesky Defender.  Or if you can use Razor's Edge on a Bladedancer and the wave will usually kill them and drop the bubble.
> 
> Full disclosure:  I run 3 hunters.


 
  
  
 I run 2 Hunters on PS4 and 1 on Xbox One


----------



## SVTong

army-firedawg said:


> The gg is true however the ground wave won't kill them/ us if rubbing armor of light. And blade dancing inside the bible is more often than not just suicide (again if running armor).


 
 That's true - and Dancing into a bubble can be really dangerous if they have a Saint-14 on, too.  Even Blessing of light can prevent the wave from killing them.  GG is the only guaranteed way to drop it as a hunter, as long as you don't mind wasting 2 shots.


----------



## SVTong

Just as an aside, what audio setups are you all running?  I joined the latest AKG K7XX and ModMic drops to upgrade my gaming headset, but I'll just be driving them off of my Sony ES receiver.  I don't have a DAC or a dedicated headphone amp, but at least it's better than plugging them into the controller.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

svtong said:


> Just as an aside, what audio setups are you all running?  I joined the latest AKG K7XX and ModMic drops to upgrade my gaming headset, but I'll just be driving them off of my Sony ES receiver.  I don't have a DAC or a dedicated headphone amp, but at least it's better than plugging them into the controller.




99.98% of the time is my B&W P7 plugged into the Astros Mix Amp. Pro. 2011 ed. (Sucks) but of I'm playing solo I'll plug 

Ps4- iFi Nanos iUSB3.0- Astro MixAmp. 2011 ed.- Schiit Bifrost 4490- Aune X1s- Senn. HD650


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> 99.98% of the time is my B&W P7 plugged into the Astros Mix Amp. Pro. 2011 ed. (Sucks) but of I'm playing solo I'll plug
> 
> Ps4- iFi Nanos iUSB3.0- Astro MixAmp. 2011 ed.- Schiit Bifrost 4490- Aune X1s- Senn. HD650




People often consider the 2011 to be the one with low hiss too!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> People often consider the 2011 to be the one with low hiss too!




That's what Mad Lust Envy said too which is why I forked over 80 for it. I can only imagine what the rest of them sound like cause this one, though processes audio I guess we'll (nothing to A/B it with) has so much hiss. Though the iFi Nano does a really impressive job cleaning up what it can.

Edit: no its not just noise coming through the ps4 either (which I doubt is quite though). It's consistent with other media.


----------



## expontherise

I use my V-Moda Crossfade M-100 and of course the V-Moda boom pro mic. 

 I feel like the output on my wireless controller is getting increasingly lower quality.. anyone have any idea how I could fix this?  (I use a $150 controller, so just buying a new one isnt that much of an option, maybe ill return to store as i purchased the extra warranty) - xbox elite controller)


----------



## VRacer-111

expontherise said:


> I use my V-Moda Crossfade M-100 and of course the V-Moda boom pro mic.
> 
> I feel like the output on my wireless controller is getting increasingly lower quality.. anyone have any idea how I could fix this?  (I use a $150 controller, so just buying a new one isnt that much of an option, maybe ill return to store as i purchased the extra warranty) - xbox elite controller)


 
 What do you mean by increasingly lower quality? I have the elite controller that I use with Philips SHP9500 and the V-Moda Boom PRO mic and audio quality seem fine and not changing at all. Mostly just play Destiny...


----------



## expontherise

Forgot i posted that. I had my chat audio up, man. I figured out my user error there.


----------



## Monsterzero

Oddly I dont think Ive ever posted in this thread before,even though I have over 3000 hours in Destiny......

 Is there a Head-Fiers Destiny clan? And if so,is it active...im looking for a new clan


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Oddly I dont think Ive ever posted in this thread before,even though I have over 3000 hours in Destiny......
> 
> 
> Is there a Head-Fiers Destiny clan? And if so,is it active...im looking for a new clan




Haha welcome to the no lifers club haha I'm right there with ya and I don't think so despite this thread being since before launch I don't think a clans ever been made. What platform ya on?


----------



## Monsterzero

army-firedawg said:


> Haha welcome to the no lifers club haha I'm right there with ya and I don't think so despite this thread being since before launch I don't think a clans ever been made. What platform ya on?


 

 PS4

 Too bad there isnt a Headfi clan,we could discuss cans while were playing,which I would enjoy very much.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> PS4
> 
> 
> Too bad there isnt a Headfi clan,we could discuss cans while were playing,which I would enjoy very much.




Hmm. I'll get a new laptop charger today (Phoenix ate my original one) and see what we can do about this. Either way add me and we'll hit it up. Psn is same as here


----------



## Army-Firedawg

@monsterzero, @AxelCloris
@Mad Lust Envy, @expontherise, @Evshrug, @lenroot77
  
 And to any other Head-Fiers I've forgotten (not in thought just in name on here). I've made an official Head-Fi Destiny clan. So you know, we can geek out together. The name is 
  
*Hea*[size=20.007px] of Destiny[/size] Headfiers of Destiny and I believe it's open join, so let's hit it up!!!!


----------



## Monsterzero

Im already in another clan,but if we get enough active members I might switch over...raid ready

 398 titan
 395 warlock
 393 hunter

 Add me on PSN monsterzero2012


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Im already in another clan,but if we get enough active members I might switch over...raid ready
> 
> 
> 398 titan
> ...




Haha 377 Titan here XD. Haven't remotely had enough time to work on my other characters. But ill def add ya here later


----------



## lenroot77

monsterzero said:


> Im already in another clan,but if we get enough active members I might switch over...raid ready
> 
> 
> 398 titan
> ...




Baller! Very nice!


----------



## Monsterzero

lenroot77 said:


> Baller! Very nice!


 

 Thanks!

 hopefully we can get an active group of members to form a clan....Army and I played a bit of crucible tonight,talked headphones and shot things.Good times.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> hopefully we can get an active group of members to form a clan....Army and I played a bit of crucible tonight,talked headphones and shot things.Good times.





I've one argument with that....we got shot by things last night sir haha

Lenroot sir, you should join a second clan. Headfiers of Destiny (that's currently the name but it's certainly subject to change).


----------



## Evshrug

Thanks for the invite Firedawg.
Just curious, haven't been online lately to test it out (wedding final stretch & now I'm sick but still working), but can the void hunter's smoke melee cancel a defender bubble if the caster is hit?


----------



## lenroot77

army-firedawg said:


> I've one argument with that....we got shot by things last night sir haha
> 
> Lenroot sir, you should join a second clan. Headfiers of Destiny (that's currently the name but it's certainly subject to change).




I'd say I'm in more of a posse at the moment. Ha!
Take it I have to go to bungie.com to set that up?


----------



## Monsterzero

evshrug said:


> Thanks for the invite Firedawg.
> Just curious, haven't been online lately to test it out (wedding final stretch & now I'm sick but still working), but can the void hunter's smoke melee cancel a defender bubble if the caster is hit?


 
  
 I believe the only way to cancel a bubble is if the titan is killed by said smoke(wombo combo)...god i hate hunters!


lenroot77 said:


> I'd say I'm in more of a posse at the moment. Ha!
> Take it I have to go to bungie.com to set that up?


 
 yep


----------



## Army-Firedawg

evshrug said:


> Thanks for the invite Firedawg.
> Just curious, haven't been online lately to test it out (wedding final stretch & now I'm sick but still working), but can the void hunter's smoke melee cancel a defender bubble if the caster is hit?




Nope, once a bubble is cast it's set. As monsterzero said you have to kill the titan.



lenroot77 said:


> I'd say I'm in more of a posse at the moment. Ha!
> Take it I have to go to bungie.com to set that up?




Yes sir


----------



## lenroot77

Gotta say the hunter got the short end of the stick on these figures!


----------



## Monsterzero

lenroot77 said:


> Gotta say the hunter got the short end of the stick on these figures!


 
 Well,at least they got the part right where the Hunter is using the scrubbiest weapon in Destiny history....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I still have my VoG Titan helmet in my vault...best titan helmet ever


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Well,at least they got the part right where the Hunter is using the scrubbiest weapon in Destiny history....
> 
> 
> And I still have my VoG Titan helmet in my vault...best titan helmet ever




Old thorn ABSOLUTLEY but the biggest "scrub" gun (you likely know my real...terminology for this weapon) if by far the last word.

Stocked to hit this rsid up again though.


----------



## Monsterzero

army-firedawg said:


> Old thorn ABSOLUTLEY but the biggest "scrub" gun (you likely know my real...terminology for this weapon) if by far the last word.
> 
> 
> 
> Stocked to hit this rsid up again though.



 


you been in crucible since the patch? Im guessing youre not too pleased?


----------



## lenroot77

Speaking of raids I need to do a vault of class one of these days... never finished the strangers rifle exotic quest.


----------



## Monsterzero

lenroot77 said:


> Speaking of raids I need to do a vault of class one of these days... never finished the strangers rifle exotic quest.


 

 Youre not missing much TBH,its fun to take out once in awhile and goof off with,but not something you'd want to use when stuff gets serious...but if youre a collector I get it....I still dont have Black Spindle,so yeah.....


----------



## Army-Firedawg

lenroot77 said:


> Speaking of raids I need to do a vault of class one of these days... never finished the strangers rifle exotic quest.




Well if yad get ur ass on one of these days I'd happily run w/ ya. Donal will prob. wanna join too.



monsterzero said:


> army-firedawg said:
> 
> 
> > Old thorn ABSOLUTLEY but the biggest "scrub" gun (you likely know my real...terminology for this weapon) if by far the last word.
> ...




It's um. ****ty. I just gotta learn this new meta...namely get better w/ handcannons.


----------



## Monsterzero

army-firedawg said:


> Well if yad get ur ass on one of these days I'd happily run w/ ya. Donal will prob. wanna join too.
> It's um. ****ty. I just gotta learn this new meta...namely get better w/ handcannons.


 
 Suros is competitive again as is Parthion Shot,yup lots of handcannons,but Trials will be NLB 24/7...aint gonna touch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Speaking of handcannons,was doing some strikes last night and some dude was rocking a Fakebringer....totally jealous! Cant get a decent roll on Imago to save my life!


----------



## lenroot77

The best I've gotten on the loop... not bad but certainly not a God roll.


----------



## Monsterzero

lenroot77 said:


> The best I've gotten on the loop... not bad but certainly not a God roll.


 
 Id gladly take that compared to the crap Ive gotten,but dude last night had Firefly+Outlaw....


----------



## lenroot77

https://www.bungie.net/en/News/Article/45708/7_The-Road-Ahead


----------



## Monsterzero

lenroot77 said:


> https://www.bungie.net/en/News/Article/45708/7_The-Road-Ahead


 
 Pretty much the nail in the coffin for me....4000 hours and nearly 200.00 usd...and for what? To start over??


----------



## Evshrug

See, it doesn't bother me, actually. When I finally beat Oblivion and start playing Skyrim, or if I start playing Fallout 4, I don't expect my progress to carry over from my last game. I "LIKED" how some of my RPG decisions in Mass Effect carried over, but the only game that carried over SOME progress between titles was Shenmue 2... and that was only a small savings in training/grinding time. I paid a little extra for the LE of the release Destiny, and I got hundreds of hours and no urge to play almost any other game for almost a year, and every expansion the progress was basically a reset along the way because new enemies and new guns were so much stronger (and some cool mechanics).

Now, what will make me want to play Destiny 2, is role playing and community (playing with friends). The story in the game so far has been "loose," at its most cohesive in the Taken King expansion. If the second game can have TK-level story or better, and a large bump in fresh content and graphics, then I'm going to push my community (my friends) to get the game because the first was such a solid chill out together activity.


----------



## Monsterzero

evshrug said:


> See, it doesn't bother me, actually. When I finally beat Oblivion and start playing Skyrim, or if I start playing Fallout 4, I don't expect my progress to carry over from my last game. I "LIKED" how some of my RPG decisions in Mass Effect carried over, but the only game that carried over SOME progress between titles was Shenmue 2... and that was only a small savings in training/grinding time. I paid a little extra for the LE of the release Destiny, and I got hundreds of hours and no urge to play almost any other game for almost a year, and every expansion the progress was basically a reset along the way because new enemies and new guns were so much stronger (and some cool mechanics).
> 
> Now, what will make me want to play Destiny 2, is role playing and community (playing with friends). The story in the game so far has been "loose," at its most cohesive in the Taken King expansion. If the second game can have TK-level story or better, and a large bump in fresh content and graphics, then I'm going to push my community (my friends) to get the game because the first was such a solid chill out together activity.


 
 Fair enough,however Bethesda never promised that Fallout or Elder Scrolls would be a "10 year journey".Further they never came out and admitted resetting was a mistake by saying "your time and effort needs to be respected"....Deej infamously said that a few years ago,and clearly they havent learned from their mistakes.

 IMO this is an admittance on their part that they are unable/incapable/unwilling to fix a very broken PvP experience,and are just wiping the board clean and telling us to start over.

 The first thing that needs to be announced for D2 is dedicated servers...If thats not part of D2,I wont be either.


----------



## lenroot77

monsterzero said:


> Pretty much the nail in the coffin for me....4000 hours and nearly 200.00 usd...and for what? To start over??:angry_face:




That's a great "cost to time" ratio!

New stories, powers and new gear does not necessarily mean the end for "our guardians".


----------



## Monsterzero

lenroot77 said:


> That's a great "cost to time" ratio!
> 
> New stories, powers and new gear does not necessarily mean the end for "our guardians".


 
 Youre correct...I have def gotten my money back in 4000 hours,but much of that time was out of sheer boredom and a lack of other games to play.

 Back to respecting our time and effort....That guy who was rockin that Imago with Outlaw and Firefly...I exchanged PMs with him,he said he burned thru "well over 100 keys" to get that god roll...Imagine how that guy feels! All those hours,grinding the same damn repetitive strike only to have it taken away by Bungo...SMH.

 Started Zero Dawn on tuesday,and while it wont give me 4000 hours,im enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## Monsterzero (Jul 6, 2017)

Am I the only one who is watching Luke Smith ruin the sequel by the minute? Im guessing that since the sequel is just two months away and nary a comment has been made that either yall are not pleased with the direction D2 is going,or youre over the whole guardian thing.

Either Bungie is intentionally ruining D2 or this is a classic example of what happens when you place a megalomaniac in charge of something.

Static Rolls on weapons: Like What is that about?!? What is the ever loving point of this?I would estimate that a rather large chunk of my *3369h (timewastedondestiny) *was spent grinding for God-Rolls,and now that option was nixed by L.Smith. IMHO this is Bungie refusing to separate PvP from PvE and waving the white flag on balancing issues.I think im _almost_ as pissed about this as I was when they told us that D1 was a grand experiment and all stuff was getting wiped.

Locked Loadouts in "certain end-game content": Really? Gee,that sounds like fun.......

Going from 3 sub-classes back to two:  not heard 100% confirmation on this topic yet,but bet your bum they will sell you back the 3rd sub-class for only 29.99 in an upcoming DLC

Im not going to go back into them wiping the slate clean,nor the weapon realignment that is incoming,nor no news on vault space,nor their refusal to go to dedicated servers.

Will I buy D2?Yes,sadly I will.I have no other games that will hold my attention too long,so unless i take up knitting as a new hobby it looks like im getting D2  .

Talk to me guardians,my salt level is overflowing!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I actually just heard about that the other day. I can see it both ways but more so I agree with the community that static rolls really take the magic out of seeking out the desired roll for a weapon. I'm still honestly excited and am going to purchase D2 but there's a LOT I'm not too thrilled about. I.E. now a shotgun is basically a heavy weapon and only one person can pick up the drop, seriously?! Add that to the overall play is much slower. Starting over never personally bothered me because we'll be getting the exact same weapons back, the only difference is they'll be called something else (knowing Bungie's lazyness they'll likely still look the same too).

And haha I love hearing your salt lmao wish you'd jump back on and wreck some people with me. I'm shooting hardcore for the lighthouse this weekend, I have over 400 coins and plan on using every one of them. 

As for the vault space. I don't think it'll be much bigger (because in all honesty it doesn't need to be fresh out of the gate) but it'll likely be the exact same as what we've now if I had to guess. I'm not too certain there'll only be 2 classes throughout the entire vanilla D2. Perhaps literally at the main start but then a couple missions later you'll unlock the new subclass in a mission similar to what we had in TTK (I think it was).

But back to the weapons, I can definitely agree with you on that. The only grind I'm LOVING they got rid of was the materials. Man that was such a waste of time. Though I've "only" spend 1,872.75 hrs playing this game I rather cherish getting a weapon and finding out its stats. BUT I don't understand how difficult and why they simply can't separate the PVP and PVE balance. I truthfully just see this as them being lazy. 

But it's as you say. I'm still going to get this game and honestly still likely love it all the same. A POSITIVE that I am personally really excited about is they really emphasised on how this WILL have a story and that it's going to be IN THE GAME. So no more having to listen to YouTube channels put together the cards so you can kinda sorta get a story (which in all honestly I enjoyed listening to them because they really made it interesting [though it being in the game woulda still been better]).


----------



## Monsterzero

Army-Firedawg said:


> I actually just heard about that the other day. I can see it both ways but more so I agree with the community that static rolls really take the magic out of seeking out the desired roll for a weapon. I'm still honestly excited and am going to purchase D2 but there's a LOT I'm not too thrilled about. I.E. now a shotgun is basically a heavy weapon and only one person can pick up the drop, seriously?! Add that to the overall play is much slower. Starting over never personally bothered me because we'll be getting the exact same weapons back, the only difference is they'll be called something else (knowing Bungie's lazyness they'll likely still look the same too).



not only is a shotty the same as a rocket launcher(really?)theyre locking loadouts! Unless im totally misunderstanding things,imagine the LFGs now.No longer will a G'horn be a requirement,but now groups will be seeking a specific specialist,a sniper,or a grenadier ...and then yall get into a raid only to find out that your designated sniper sucks,so switch the loadouts,but wait,loadouts are locked!!!! So go back to orbit just to swap your sniper out...what a PITA!
 They traded the G'Horn elitists for a rediculous amount of pre-raid prep and groups looking for a specific specialist,as opposed to a competent raider.



Army-Firedawg said:


> And haha I love hearing your salt lmao wish you'd jump back on and wreck some people with me. I'm shooting hardcore for the lighthouse this weekend, I have over 400 coins and plan on using every one of them.



I cant for the life of me play D1 knowing that it all goes away...I just cant.It just seems like running a treadmill for no reason at all.You know when Evil stopped playing Destiny,the goose was fully cooked!

Sadly my D1 experience will end with zero Lighthouse trips....dont get me started on that!

That being said,my buddy just got his first console and is wanting to play D2,so I might have to log-in to show him Destiny 101 in prep for D2.




Army-Firedawg said:


> As for the vault space. I don't think it'll be much bigger (because in all honesty it doesn't need to be fresh out of the gate) but it'll likely be the exact same as what we've now if I had to guess. I'm not too certain there'll only be 2 classes throughout the entire vanilla D2. Perhaps literally at the main start but then a couple missions later you'll unlock the new subclass in a mission similar to what we had in TTK (I think it was).



The fan boys and L.Smith are saying that the static rolls wont matter because there will be so many more weapons...If that turns out to be true they better have bigger vaults!



Army-Firedawg said:


> But back to the weapons, I can definitely agree with you on that. The only grind I'm LOVING they got rid of was the materials. Man that was such a waste of time. Though I've "only" spend 1,872.75 hrs playing this game I rather cherish getting a weapon and finding out its stats. BUT I don't understand how difficult and why they simply can't separate the PVP and PVE balance. I truthfully just see this as them being lazy.
> 
> But it's as you say. I'm still going to get this game and honestly still likely love it all the same. A POSITIVE that I am personally really excited about is they really emphasised on how this WILL have a story and that it's going to be IN THE GAME. So no more having to listen to YouTube channels put together the cards so you can kinda sorta get a story (which in all honestly I enjoyed listening to them because they really made it interesting [though it being in the game woulda still been better]).


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I think its like a certain modifier. Like solar burn, etc... Trials is all im doing this weekend. If you wanna hop on for nothing else but to burn your coins thats my plan. Either get to the lighthouse or use up all 400+ coins trying.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I finally did it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So how're you guys enjoying the Beta? @kazsud you coming back to the PS4 yet? I miss you bro, don't think I've forgotten about ya. 

My thoughts so far is I'm not too impressed unfortunately. I LOVE the new visuals for I believe they're definitely an upgrade to detail, even the new cabal look. My complaints, in all honesty come down to the weapons. I feel like regardless if I'm playing PVP or PVE I'm shooting out of a potato gun. Nothing feels fun to use and just STUPIDLY slow. Also the fact that a shotgun is in the same class as a rocket is rather dumb. I see the benefit of carrying 2 primaries (scount and handcannon i.e.) but I personally really liked the original layout much better. HOWEVER, this is still the Beta and we've access to only a small handful of weapons so the final product may end up feeling just like the original for all I know.


----------



## Monsterzero

Ever since vanilla the trend has been downhill for weapon quality,so the fact that you can inflict more damage with a pillow than the new "weapons" doesnt shock me...One of many reasons I did not pre-order.

There was an interview with one of Bungo's employees who essentially said that in D1 they didnt do a good job of giving players a sense of becoming more powerful,and that D2 was going to address that....so perhaps this is why were starting out with pea-shooters?

My only hope is that in future DLCs(for the low,low price of 29.99)they will start introducing Fatebringer/VoC/Black Hammer quality weapons....otherwise if this is the apogee of weapon quality,ability regen speed,I will be looking for a new time-sink.


----------



## kazsud

I miss our time on destiny a lot.

Not yet.

I'm gonna try to get a beta code in a few weeks.

Having two primary weapons sounds awesome.


----------



## AxelCloris

So the Destiny beta is a thing. Not going to join the beta, but might watch some folks play tonight.


----------



## Monsterzero (Jul 21, 2017)

kazsud said:


> I'm gonna try to get a beta code in a few weeks.



Beta ends sunday. Its open to everyone starting today,no code needed.

So Bungo has announced that the version everyone is playing is "an old build" and the marshmellow shooters disguised as weapons have already been buffed for the official release build....which is good news.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

@AxelCloris @kazsud 

We're you able to give it a shot? If so whatdya think? Or if you juat watched others, what're your impressions.


----------



## AxelCloris

Army-Firedawg said:


> @AxelCloris @kazsud
> 
> We're you able to give it a shot? If so whatdya think? Or if you juat watched others, what're your impressions.


Tried it, thought it was so-so. The best part of the demo was getting to game with Evs again, brief as it was. The gameplay itself didn't grab me. I'm still completely sold on Overwatch (PC) as my FPS of choice. Damn I love that game.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

:'( that cool i mean I guess im just a nobody I mean I know Im not a cool super headfier or anything but ill just sit in my corner allllll alone. 

@monsterzero Yeah their comment about it being an older version caught my interest as well.


----------



## Planetic

Man, when this game finally comes out on PC it better be good... 
but if it is, i will loose my life to it


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Planetic said:


> Man, when this game finally comes out on PC it better be good...
> but if it is, i will loose my life to it



Welcome my friend! To both Head-Fi and the Destiny thread. Other than the complaints listen above, from the event youtubers went to they say that the PC version (if played on optimal eq) looks absolutely spectacular.


----------



## kazsud

I thought it was ok.

If I buy it will be at least a week or two in to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

They released some patch notes since the D2 beta that I'm very hopeful for. Mainly, no more shooting potato guns at enemies.


----------



## ARO290

friends used to play this, honestly revved for pc!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ew, a PC player! Now we've an insider to help is compare (or tell us about) how the PC version performs. I think personally it'll perform better in about every aspect but I'm a PS4 to the heart. 
Which console you on currently my friend?

@monsterzero @lenroot77 me, Chopper and Donal are planning a raid party tomorrow afternoonish. Think y'all can jump on and join us?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Just to get y'all even more excited about D2.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1544114238945045&id=1295746763781795


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Hello all you beautiful bastards!!! How y'all liking D2?! I've played pretty much 12hrs yesterday and through midnight release and I'm loving (got level 20 late afternoon). Thankfully they fixed the supers and weapon damage complaint (which was my personal biggest gripe) but grenades and melee's are DRASTICALLY underpowered in PVP. But I honestly believe they'll chsnge that in time.

How's your all experience going?


----------



## VRacer-111

I'm liking D2 very much... have gotten to Lvl 15 with my Hunter, went to an area with level 20 enemy on earth and had a blast even though died way too many times (one punch from enemy = dead). I don't know exactly what the tweaked with the sound, but I LOVE the audio even more than D1...weapons have more character and realistic sounds as do the other sounds. Liking the staff super on the Hunter quite well and the fact that when jumping you can now climb up ledges. Need to run my Warlock and Titan...but having too much fun with my Hunter now.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

VRacer-111 said:


> I'm liking D2 very much... have gotten to Lvl 15 with my Hunter, went to an area with level 20 enemy on earth and had a blast even though died way too many times (one punch from enemy = dead). I don't know exactly what the tweaked with the sound, but I LOVE the audio even more than D1...weapons have more character and realistic sounds as do the other sounds. Liking the staff super on the Hunter quite well and the fact that when jumping you can now climb up ledges. Need to run my Warlock and Titan...but having too much fun with my Hunter now.



BOOOOO HUNTER BLEH!!!! Titan Master. RACE!!!! XD 
But I know what you mean dude. Everything has been beautifully redone ESPECIALLY the audio and of course visual. The soundtrack is on point too! I was able to hit to on the 6th when it came out. Public events are BY FAR the quickest route to level and gear up. I.e. storyline quest=1250exp. A SINGLE patrol=3000exp.


----------



## Monsterzero

Had an exotic engram drop in a public event chest tonight!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Had an exotic engram drop in a public event chest tonight!



Rock on! Whatdya get?



Also. Anyone up for a shot at the nightfall today?


----------



## Monsterzero

a new fusion rifle called "Merciless".
Havent tried it yet,but it sounds like it might be a good one.


----------



## VRacer-111

Army-Firedawg said:


> BOOOOO HUNTER BLEH!!!! Titan Master. RACE!!!! XD
> But I know what you mean dude. Everything has been beautifully redone ESPECIALLY the audio and of course visual. The soundtrack is on point too! I was able to hit to on the 6th when it came out. Public events are BY FAR the quickest route to level and gear up. I.e. storyline quest=1250exp. A SINGLE patrol=3000exp.



For Crucible in Destiny 1 I use my Titan, Striker setup for max speed and melee attack with quick scout rifle/sidearm action... like to either seek out the snipers or come in with a blitz melee attack. Dont stay on the ground when rushing someone - up in air running jetting along the walls/ceiling as quickly as possible and coming down onto an enemy full force...most players seem to naturally expect you to be at ground level when closing in...LOL

Do like the revamp they did with the hunter... but somehow I can't hit anything with the nightstalker bow right now (maybe 1 out of every 5 shots)... takes more skill which it good. I can rock it with the single shot grenade launcher though...

My D1 Titan:






My D2 Hunter:


----------



## Army-Firedawg

VRacer-111 said:


> For Crucible in Destiny 1 I use my Titan, Striker setup for max speed and melee attack with quick scout rifle/sidearm action... like to either seek out the snipers or come in with a blitz melee attack. Dont stay on the ground when rushing someone - up in air running jetting along the walls/ceiling as quickly as possible and coming down onto an enemy full force...most players seem to naturally expect you to be at ground level when closing in...LOL
> 
> Do like the revamp they did with the hunter... but somehow I can't hit anything with the nightstalker bow right now (maybe 1 out of every 5 shots)... takes more skill which it good. I can rock it with the single shot grenade launcher though...
> 
> ...



Lol pretend your shadow shot is a GL XD. But I don't think I can ever give love to the Hunter. I like to charge head first too often . 
I can't remember if I've asked or if you've posted but which platform you on?


----------



## VRacer-111

Army-Firedawg said:


> Lol pretend your shadow shot is a GL XD. But I don't think I can ever give love to the Hunter. I like to charge head first too often .
> I can't remember if I've asked or if you've posted but which platform you on?



XB1


----------



## Army-Firedawg




----------



## VRacer-111

Army-Firedawg said:


>


X-Box One


----------



## Army-Firedawg

VRacer-111 said:


> X-Box One



Haha was supposed to be a sad face.


----------



## PpapaBearD

Maining a Hunter right now on Destiny 2; just getting to near 240 Power right now...(was 400 across all 3 on Destiny)

Play on a PS4 Pro; if you need a fireteam member sometime lmk.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

PpapaBearD said:


> Maining a Hunter right now on Destiny 2; just getting to near 240 Power right now...(was 400 across all 3 on Destiny)
> 
> Play on a PS4 Pro; if you need a fireteam member sometime lmk.



Welcome my friend! PSN is same as on here we'll definitely hit it up sometime!


----------



## Monsterzero

Made to "The Lighthouse",or whatever its now called...Went 7-2
Didnt go flawless so didnt go to the see the BIG girl,but lots of good guns,shaders and emblems.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Made to "The Lighthouse",or whatever its now called...Went 7-2
> Didnt go flawless so didnt go to the see the BIG girl,but lots of good guns,shaders and emblems.



Very nice. We've yet to try trials. Maybe day after tomorrow we'll be our try. We're really wanting to finish the raid but a many a people don't get on until fart late 30


----------



## Monsterzero

Army-Firedawg said:


> Very nice. We've yet to try trials. Maybe day after tomorrow we'll be our try. We're really wanting to finish the raid but a many a people don't get on until fart late 30



Im on daytime,invite me...dunno what the hell im doing in there but I'll raid.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Im on daytime,invite me...dunno what the hell im doing in there but I'll raid.



I'm on shift today but I'll def. keep you in mind bro. We've only just yesterday got by the first part (we WERE doing it blind but now only me and one other has remained spoiler free and haven't watched any tip videos) so we're still learning as well.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well. The sensual garden sucks. Spent 2ish hours figuring it out and haven't beat it yet. I do like how the raid isn't linear but instead has a rotation of what rooms go first each week (minus the boss fight [I'm assuming]).

What's your all's set up? Mines the

PVE
Sentinel
Nameless Midnight
Airels Gift
Merciless

War Rig as my exotic

PVP
Sentinel
Origin Story
Black Scorpion
Merciless

War Rig OR Doom Fang

OR when I'm wanting to have fun and giggle like a school girl

Sweet Business
Last Hope
Shock and Awe

War Rig as my exotic

This set up makes me feel like I'm a freaking A-10 WARTHOG with all rain I'm throwing down range.


----------



## Monsterzero

Welp....

After a grand total of 3 weeks Im done with D2.There is absolutely zero incentive to keep playing beyond wednesday.No chance to level up once your "powerful engrams" are claimed.No god-rolls to grind for.No strike unique gear to grind for....Hell I cant even load into Control to blow off some steam cuz im forced to slog thru 10 matches of Supremacy,going against full teams who curb stomp solo players,before a Control match even pops up.

Lost Sectors? Fail.
Flashpoints?Fail
Epic Story...erhmmm...okay,better than D1....but "epic"?

3400 hours of Destiny and I could always find _*something*_ to grind for...Less than 100 hours of D2 and im done!

Well done Bungie.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

monsterzero said:


> Welp....
> 
> After a grand total of 3 weeks Im done with D2.There is absolutely zero incentive to keep playing beyond wednesday.No chance to level up once your "powerful engrams" are claimed.No god-rolls to grind for.No strike unique gear to grind for....Hell I cant even load into Control to blow off some steam cuz im forced to slog thru 10 matches of Supremacy,going against full teams who curb stomp solo players,before a Control match even pops up.
> 
> ...




I think i need to give you a Titan level hug. OORRRR you need to sweet business some people XD but without playing with other people your arguments are certainly valid


----------



## ElecHires

Somebody play on pS4 ?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Star971 said:


> Somebody play on pS4 ?



Hello new friend! Welcome! And most of us do actually (trying to convert the others XD). My PSN is the same as here but I won't be home until the 6th.


----------



## PpapaBearD

Army-Firedawg said:


> Hello new friend! Welcome! And most of us do actually (trying to convert the others XD). My PSN is the same as here but I won't be home until the 6th.


My son and I will be on tomorrow, looking to do the raid for the first time if anyone is up for a kid friendly raid


----------



## ElecHires

Army-Firedawg said:


> Hello new friend! Welcome! And most of us do actually (trying to convert the others XD). My PSN is the same as here but I won't be home until the 6th.


Yes ill add you in my list


----------



## Army-Firedawg

PpapaBearD said:


> My son and I will be on tomorrow, looking to do the raid for the first time if anyone is up for a kid friendly raid



 I'd love to raid with y'all. I've no problem with kids so long as you're fine with him playing with a fee goofballs XD. You guys gonna he on next Friday?



Star971 said:


> Yes ill add you in my list



Sweetness! Excited to play with ya.


----------



## PpapaBearD

Army-Firedawg said:


> I'd love to raid with y'all. I've no problem with kids so long as you're fine with him playing with a fee goofballs XD. You guys gonna he on next Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetness! Excited to play with ya.


The more goofballiness the better 

For anyone who wants to add me my PSN is:  bkdmino


----------



## Obukhov

What do you think about Hard Mode Leviathan Raid? Pretty difficult adventure


----------



## NamelessPFG

Well, I did something I don't usually do for new AAA games these days: pre-ordered Destiny 2 with a modest discount, just because I have a few friends who were really into the first game and are also going into the second, thus guaranteeing some good co-op in the times to come.

I probably wouldn't have done it if the open beta a while back didn't clearly show that, hey, as a sort of penance for not giving PC players the first game, the second game is a very competent port. It controlled and performed just as well as I would expect on _the_ FPS platform of choice.

Too bad that it releases on Tuesday, and guess who has to work Tuesday through Friday this upcoming week...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

You'll be the first PC Destiny'er we've on here (to my knowledge) so I'm interested to see how much better it'll look than on console (I believe much). 

My Guardians of Malta clan just finally beat the normal raid together as a 6 person clan team the other day. I'm all for rocking the hard mode for the bragging rights but due to there truthfully being no benefit in it I believe it'll be an uphill battle for me.


----------



## Obukhov

Army-Firedawg said:


> You'll be the first PC Destiny'er we've on here (to my knowledge) so I'm interested to see how much better it'll look than on console (I believe much).
> 
> My Guardians of Malta clan just finally beat the normal raid together as a 6 person clan team the other day. I'm all for rocking the hard mode for the bragging rights but due to there truthfully being no benefit in it I believe it'll be an uphill battle for me.


Hard Mode is really HARD. That was interesting, we spent  5 days to complete it. New mechanics are nice, but loot is not such great, as we hope. 
New shader, new emblem, exotic shader for Legend of Acrius, clothes with ornaments. BUT! U wont get new weapons, light more than 305 or something interesting at all(


----------



## NamelessPFG

Army-Firedawg said:


> You'll be the first PC Destiny'er we've on here (to my knowledge) so I'm interested to see how much better it'll look than on console (I believe much).


To be fair, Destiny 1 never had a PC release, with some _very questionable excuses_ by some of the devs given. It wouldn't have been possible prior to the second game.

I didn't have a PS4, either, so I had to play the first game's open beta on PS3. It was playable, but I was yearning for proper KB+M control since USB KB+M support generally isn't a thing on consoles, alongside framerates higher than 30 FPS. It didn't seem like it would be worth getting for PS3, all things considered; the PS4 even had a special Destiny bundle that one of my friends got as a gift. He kept talking about it for months!

The D2 open beta ran great on my 4770K 4.6 GHz/GTX 980 build, though. 1080p120 on high/max settings was no issue whatsoever; it felt fluid and responsive, no weirdness to the mouse movement, fully remappable controls, it just largely felt like a "PC first" sorta game despite what went down with its predecessor. Heck, my system only counts as mid-range nowadays, and it still barreled through it without a problem.

Since said friend's jumping to the PC version, that'll smooth things over for me quite easily. The only problem I have is basically catching up on all the plot points in the first game, since the second starts off assuming you already know everything.


----------



## kazsud

I’ll probably give it a go on pc in a few weeks. Had to build a workstation to render on, which won’t have a problem running d2 at 25601440.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Okay, I'm easing myself into this game a bit. Had some issues on launch day since I was getting weird freezes for a second or three every minute or so, and then the Windows 10 Fall Creators' Update dropped the next day. Had to sort out a lot of system-level stuff.

Thankfully, the game runs fine now, and of particular note to us Head-Fi sorts is that the sound design and positional mixing seem pretty good for something limited to a 7.1 speaker setup's worth of positioning. I'm thinking of streaming over the weekend so everyone can hear what it sounds like through the Sennheiser GSX 1000, which I'm in the middle of reviewing.

Perhaps some of you would be interested enough for me to dust off the ol' Twitch account?


----------



## Obukhov

The trailer of the first DLC for D2, launches on December 5:


----------



## Monsterzero




----------



## Monsterzero

So I bit the bullet and grabbed the Forsaken.
The game is now fun,but shame on Bungie for nerfing the game to begin with and then selling you the "good" version later. $160.00 for a damn game


----------



## Army-Firedawg

I had a blast throughout Destiny 2. Though I enjoyed the D1 system more D2 still was an great game I thought. But my goodness forsaken!!! They absolutely hit home with this game!! There's so much to do and grind for.


----------



## Sniperpr5

I had about 1400 hours in D1 before I got tired of it and quit playing after King’s Fall. 

I took a hard pass when D2 was released and up until now I have had no intentions of coming back. 

Then Forsaken dropped...

Watched some streams and decided to jump back in and I must say Destiny is fun to play again. Granted I have switched platforms and had to level alone... no friends play on PC


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Well, you'll likely have to start over again, but you're more than welcome to join us goofballs on PS4 . I unlocked the Dreaming City day 3 but literally just yesterday explored it because there was so much other stuff I wanted to do. I'm LOVING all the things they've added for you to do in this game and accomplish.


----------



## jea7q

Have they added new enemy types? That was one of my biggest gripes after playing on and off for 3 years.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Eith Forsaken they've added a new, fallen like, enemy called the Skorn.


----------



## VRacer-111 (Oct 19, 2018)

Worked out/refined my gambit combo... bow (No Turning Back - prefer Arsenic Bite for Archer's Tempo perk but can't pair Badlander with it...and Parsel of Stardust is too dang slow to be able to pair with Arsenic Bite. Much rather compromise on bow draw speed than shotgun speed - because with shotgun you jump right into the middle of a group of enemy and give them each 1 shot as quick as you can pull the trigger), shotgun (Badlander, the shotgun for my gambit playstyle), and rocket launcher (Bad Omens). Armor perks are matched to suit a bow, shotgun, and rocket launcher loadout, with at least ammo scavenging, ammo finder, and flinching assist for all 3 weapons at a minimum.

Bow may be my favorite weapon to use... one shot one kill from close to far except for shielded normal yellows/minibosses... takes the place of my previous primary goto of scout rifle. Can even just tap the trigger point blank for up close. The bows are awesome... sniping with bows across the map is a challenge but very satsifying... more so than sniper rifles. And laying out enemy left and right before your team mates while they run around scooping up piles of motes and depositing makes for quick work... only thing quicker may be shotgun right in the midst of things.

Only able to play about 1 night a week though...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Interesting loadout, I'm right there with you on the badlander and bad omens (or sleeper) but I had the worst time using bows. I use my trusty pulse rifle (the gambit one, I'm brain farting right now on the name). Lately that seems to be my schedule too lol. Wasn't able to play hardly any banner or the haunted forest and this week's looking to be the same with my swift water class going on. Gonna be tough to get all the triumphs before the event's over.


----------



## Monsterzero (Oct 26, 2018)

Army-Firedawg said:


> I use my trusty pulse rifle (the gambit one, I'm brain farting right now on the name).



Bygones-I got a great roll on one of mine.
Rampage
Headseeker
Stability masterworked
Added an extended mag on it,bringing it up to a 48 magazine.

I like to use that and the Vanguard sidearm,The Last Dance
Kill Clip
Outlaw
Major mod

Coupled with either Sleeper or Queensbreaker.

For bows I love the Trinity Ghoul,wrecks with the Lightning Rod perk active. I also got a Subtle Calamity w/ Dragonfly.

And prior to Bungie nerfing the Fighting Lion(What) that wrecked in Gambit too.

All that being said,Bungie just cant seem to stop messing stuff up. The matchmaking in crucible is atrocious. The Redrix's Broadsword quest really burned me out on PvP and im moving on to RDR2.


----------



## stavros.m

Hey Everyone i just got sucked into destiny never played the first one but loving the second so far. I am just curious since i am on the hunt of new heaedphones and not sure if this game is more competive or fun. I am thinking Fun headphones would be good for the game. But curious what is your current setup for the game. Headphones / amp / dac. Thanks in advance


----------



## VRacer-111

stavros.m said:


> Hey Everyone i just got sucked into destiny never played the first one but loving the second so far. I am just curious since i am on the hunt of new heaedphones and not sure if this game is more competive or fun. I am thinking Fun headphones would be good for the game. But curious what is your current setup for the game. Headphones / amp / dac. Thanks in advance



My preference of headphones from what I've used in Destiny strictly for gaming performance:

1. STAX L300 Limited
2. Modhouse Argon Mk 3
3. Sennheiser HD700
4. Audeze Mobius
5. Sennheiser/Massdrop HD58X
6. Monoprice M1060 (modded)
7. Philips SHP9500
8. Fostex TH-X00PH (modded)
9. Koss KPH30i

REALLY like the Argons and HD58X with Destiny... excellent imaging with nice positional space. Argons really bring nice low end with most awesome subbass extension yet the mids and highs are excellent as well with planar precision. HD58X are more open sounding but not as good with the low end. Run them right from the Xbox controller.

HD700 is a phenominal game can mainly for its sense of space and comfort...one of the most comfortable headphones I've ever had. Definitely needs some EQ help though and not the best for music.

STAX are like a combo of Argon and HD58X... nice open sound with excellent imaging and best bass I've heard in combination with absolutely clarity and understanding of where everything is... cheat mode for gaming.

Don't ever use Campfire Audio Cascades for gaming... they absolutely SUCK at it...small sound stage with horrible imaging in the middle 1/3 of the soundstage = not having a clue where the sounds are coming from and getting killed left and right in crucible...


----------



## Darksoul

I jumped in Destiny 2 for free and I'm kind of on the fence with this game. I love shooters and MMOs, but this game isn't very social, it feels claustrophobic, the maps are so small (they sure are pretty) and everything is so repetitive, cookie cutter and uninspired; the same what? 5 events in ALL the maps. I'm still going at it because I'm a sucker for gear grind, I just scratched power level 270 and I won't stop until I'm level 300 and maybe after that I'll get the expansions and go all the way to 600. 

Does Head-fi have a band of Destiny newbies looking to raid in the short/long term? I'm grinding along with my brother and we're just yoloing into nightfalls at the moment.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Reviving an old thread but any new players on here? With the new DLC that just dropped I've noticed a LOT of new players coming in. Any head-fi'er's? 

P.S. Hunters suck. Titan's master race!


----------



## Evshrug (Nov 12, 2019)

Hunters are for high skill cap players 

Honestly, I need to play some Forsaken. It’s cool that Bungie tried to bring multiplayer somewhat to parity by giving away formerly paid DLC.

Can you feel the move away from Activision in other ways?


----------



## VRacer-111

Not new... been with Destiny from the beginning.
Just deleted my Warlock this weekend (of course cashing in all the warlock gear before deleting) and made a second Hunter. Hunter (Exo, male) is what I started Destiny with.... then ran Titan for quite a while, then back to Hunter when bows became a thing... ran the Warlock for a bit, but not really my thing. Still have my Titan, but really don't play her, was running my main hunter until got rid of the Warlock to make the second hunter and started running the second one. My second one has now surpassed my primary, but still need to go through the process of unlocking everything for her.

Really like most of the new changes - especially the finishing moves and being able to setup your gear with the traits you want and appearance you like. Need to bring back Sparrow Racing League though... been way too long.

I use my custom closed-back HD58X, but am really digging the DT-177X GO right now... need to find a microphone solution for them though... so not used for fireteam play unfortunately.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Evshrug said:


> Hunters are for high skill cap players
> 
> Honestly, I need to play some Forsaken. It’s cool that Bungie tried to bring multiplayer somewhat to parity by giving away formerly paid DLC.
> 
> Can you feel the move away from Activision in other ways?




Sure, most Hunter mains like to tell themselves that.

And so far, they've definitely embraced the more MMO side of things with armor customization etc... but so far it's the same Destiny as before (in the good way).




VRacer-111 said:


> Not new... been with Destiny from the beginning.
> Just deleted my Warlock this weekend (of course cashing in all the warlock gear before deleting) and made a second Hunter. Hunter (Exo, male) is what I started Destiny with.... then ran Titan for quite a while, then back to Hunter when bows became a thing... ran the Warlock for a bit, but not really my thing. Still have my Titan, but really don't play her, was running my main hunter until got rid of the Warlock to make the second hunter and started running the second one. My second one has now surpassed my primary, but still need to go through the process of unlocking everything for her.
> 
> Really like most of the new changes - especially the finishing moves and being able to setup your gear with the traits you want and appearance you like. Need to bring back Sparrow Racing League though... been way too long.
> ...



> Filthy hunters haha.

I agree, at first I thought that the finisher thing was just a gimmick but after being able to use them on high level, shielded, enemies, I've come to quite love them.

I feel SRL will take a back burner to even Trials (lack of community request unlike Trials). But I too rather enjoyed the change of pacing option.

I use Senn. HD660 S for my gaming setup (through an external amp and dac) and I use the Blue Yeti microphone for chat. Works great for me.

EDIT: What console you play on? Me and the other filthy Hunter up there are on PS4.


----------



## Evshrug

PS4 Pro!!!
Also scored an HD 660 S recently, using it with my Smyth Realiser A16 and the PlayStation Camera for mic duties (beamforming mic was actually picking up less room echoes than my Snowball. I don’t have a work-justifiable reason to borrow a Sennheiser mic, lol.

I do admit I liked the fast movement possibilities from a Titan. I would have thought Titans would be more tanky and have a more “indomitable” movement while Hunters would be the speed freaks, but launching and storming around with electric Titans is hella fun.


----------



## Evshrug

Army-Firedawg said:


> > Filthy hunters haha.


----------



## VRacer-111

Army-Firedawg said:


> Sure, most Hunter mains like to tell themselves that.
> 
> And so far, they've definitely embraced the more MMO side of things with armor customization etc... but so far it's the same Destiny as before (in the good way).
> 
> ...



X-Box ONE here...


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Ev's I never see you on at all, Let's hit up crucible or something sometime. I finally decided to grind for, and received, my Not Forgotten and have slowly been starting to enjoy it ( I'm a Pulse rifle user and a hand cannon hater).

VRacer Bummer! Now that Cross save is here now's the perfect time to join us on the Supreme platform 


EDIT: Also, congrats on finally getting you a 660 Ev. How's the realiser working? Does it provide some 3D benefits or is it just an amp/dac?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

So. The undying mind event was a thing. Have you all been able to experience it yet?


----------



## Army-Firedawg

Live stream for Season of Dawn!!!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

With the excitement of the new gen. consoles and the release of the next major expansion, I thought I'd see if there were and new and/or returning faces in the headfi destiny community.

I've already preordered the Beyond Light deluxe for the PS4 and will, of course, be getting the PS5 at launch. 

Anyone else? Also, how're your thoughts on this season? We'll umm, not talk about the last one. . ..


----------

